# Wartezimmer Praxis Dr. ICB2.0



## nuts (10. November 2015)

Egal ob ihr bereits die individuelle Lackierung, euren Aufbau oder die erste Ausfahrt plant - hier im Wartezimmer sitzen gleichgesinnte, die den Rahmen bestellt haben, das Gewicht ihres Bikes ausrechnen oder schon Kontakt zu Kugelpolierern herstellen 

Sobald mein ICB2.0 Rahmen ankommt, werde ich...


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. November 2015)

...den Lenker gerade stellen, den Luftdruck aller möglichen Teile sowie die Funktion aller Teile prüfen. Anschließend einen meiner feinen Hausbergtrails raussuchen und gespannt sein wie es läuft, Berg hoch als auch Berg ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2015)

Hui ich warte auf mein Builtkit Untergeschoss in RAW und überlege mir über die Feiertage mal welche Farbe es bekommt.
Ich bin ungeduldig - will es jetzt haben!


----------



## nippelspanner (11. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ...und überlege mir über die Feiertage mal welche Farbe es bekommt.


Frag doch Bernd, was er noch an Lackresten übrig hat.
http://www.lackiererei-schling.de/
Im Zweifelsfall: Barre Grün oder Gauselmann Orange. Das ist immer am Lager!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2015)

Ich muss einfach nur das On-One auseinander reißen. Und ggf. die Wippe zum Pulvern geben weil ich sie weiß haben will, damit ungefähr das hier raus kommt.




Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich in meine DT XMM SingleShot die Dämpfung von den aktuellen ODL-Gabeln bekomme? DT will das, wie zu erwarten war, nicht machen und DT Ersatzteile hab ich noch nirgendwo gefunden. Da ist man von RockShox echt verwöhnt...


----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall: Barre Grün oder Gauselmann Orange. Das ist immer am Lager!


Neeee ... Außerdem hat Gauselmann gelb 

Ich habe da noch so ein paar Favoriten in Petto


----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Sobald mein ICB2.0 Rahmen ankommt, werde ich...


 ... schreien als wenn der Postbote meiner Freundin ein Paket von Zalando bringt. Dann schnell alles auspacken, alles mal anpacken und dann so schnell wie möglich zum Lackierer und hoffen das er schnell Zeit für den Rahmen hat 

Apropo ... was empfehlt ihr für einen Lack? Normal wie beim Auto und Klarlack drüber oder lieber pulvern? Jeweils eine kleine Begründung wäre toll 

LG Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2015)

Ich bevorzuge Pulver, schlicht weil es schlagzäher und haltbarer ist. Es ist nunmal quasi eine aufgeschmolzene Kunststoffschicht. Dafür bekommst du aber nicht alle Farben die du willst. Und wichtig ist dass der Betrieb gut arbeitet mit Grundierung und allem Zipp und Zapp.

Wenn du einen Lack willst der präzise einer Vorgabe entspricht (Z.B. du willst das exakte Gulf-Design mit korrekten Farben) solltest du Nasslack wählen. Der kann bei sauberer vorarbeit auch haltbar sein, neigt aber normalerweise eher zu Abplatzern durch Steinschläge etc. Pulver wiegt meistens etwas mehr als Nasslack, wenn nicht gerade ein Effektlack in drei Schichten mit fünf Schichten Klarlack drauf kommt. 
Und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass es Lackierer geben wird die bei einem Fahrradrahmen abwinken, weil so ein Rohrgestell meistens garnicht so einfach gleichmäßig zu lackieren ist.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. November 2015)

... das Teil zusammenbauen und sehr lange ansehen, bevor ich irgendwas mit Farbe entscheide. Wahrscheinlich hebe ich mir das mit der Farbe sogar für später auf. Erst mal raus und rocken ... für Farbe ist im Winter auf jeden Fall noch Zeit.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (11. November 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... das Teil zusammenbauen und sehr lange ansehen, bevor ich irgendwas mit Farbe entscheide. Wahrscheinlich hebe ich mir das mit der Farbe sogar für später auf. Erst mal raus und rocken ... für Farbe ist im Winter auf jeden Fall noch Zeit.


Im April wenn geliefert wird sollte der Winter vorbei sein und dann hast keine Zeit mehr für Farbe. ..... Aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt 

Deshalb gleich in Eloxal bestellt


----------



## Baumbaer (11. November 2015)

... mich in der aufgeräumten Werkstatt mit kaltem Bier einschließen, alle über Monate gekauften Teile mit zittrigen Fingern auspacken und sanft ans Radel schrauben. Nachdem ich die blaue Schönheit aufgebaut hab, wird sie gleich morgens ausgeführt. Wenn es sein muss noch vor der Arbeit ;-) It's gonna be awesome. 
Bin gespannt hoffe dass alle meine "individuell" gekauften Teile dann auch passen. Ist schon etwas verwirrend mit den ganzen Standards. Aber leider hab ich nicht genug Geld auf einmal um ein Untergeschoss aufzubauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (11. November 2015)

Ich bin kein Freund der Bastellei und freue mich drauf, das komplette Paket auzupacken, zwei drei schrauben anzuziehen und damit zu biken bike biken biken biken...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund der Bastellei und freue mich drauf, das komplette Paket auzupacken, zwei drei schrauben anzuziehen und damit zu biken bike biken biken biken...


Äh, das heißt du wartest noch bis die Komplettbikes angeboten werden? Oder hast du das mit dem "Buildkit" irgendwie falsch verstanden?


----------



## pauing (11. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Äh, das heißt du wartest noch bis die Komplettbikes angeboten werden? Oder hast du das mit dem "Buildkit" irgendwie falsch verstanden?


Man kann die komplettbikes für +99eur auf der alutech seite ordern.
Bis zum 15.11., um in der ersten charge zu sein, soweit ich weiß.
Auftragsbestätigung ist auch schon eingetrudelt.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. November 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Im April wenn geliefert wird sollte der Winter vorbei sein und dann hast keine Zeit mehr für Farbe. ..... Aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt



Du hast es erkannt!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Man kann die komplettbikes für +99eur auf der alutech seite ordern.
> Bis zum 15.11., um in der ersten charge zu sein, soweit ich weiß.
> Auftragsbestätigung ist auch schon eingetrudelt.


Achja, da war was. Bin irgendwie noch in der ICB 1.0 Zeitschiene, da kamen die Komplettbikes deutlich später...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2015)

...werde ich den Titangrauen genüsslich aufbauen, mit den schon hierliegenden Komponenten, und meiner Frau beichten....das ich wieder mal nicht widerstehen konnte und es auch nicht so teuer  war 

Würdet ihr alle Leitungen im Rahmen verlegen... also auch die hintere Bremsleitung? 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (11. November 2015)

Ich kann nur sagen: zum Glück kommt meine ICB in Grün als Rahmenkit erst in einigen Monaten damit ich noch viel zeit habe alle Teile zu Kaufen bzw. das passende Kleingeld zu sparen


----------



## nippelspanner (11. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Würdet ihr alle Leitungen im Rahmen verlegen... also auch die hintere Bremsleitung?


Habe ich jetzt mal so angedacht.
Muss man halt nach der Montage noch mal entlüften...!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt mal so angedacht.
> Muss man halt nach der Montage noch mal entlüften...!


...nicht unbedingt, denke ich. 
Mein Plan, 
Leitung am Griff auf richtige Länge kürzen ohne zu matschen, Leitung mit Stopfen verschließen und von unten her einfädeln. 
Danach wieder neu am Griff montieren. 
Mal sehen wie die Leitungsdurchgänge am Rahmen sind. 
Kommt man ordentlich von der Steuerrohrseite in das Unterrohr rein um die Leitungen noch etwas gegen klappern zu sichern? 
evtl. einen Schuss Bauschaum? 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## nippelspanner (11. November 2015)

Bauschaum?
Das war jetzt Spaß, wegen "11ter11ter11uhr11" und so, oder? 

PS: Bauschaum kommt doch nur in Rohloff-Naben, das weiß doch jeder:


----------



## Ochiba63 (11. November 2015)

Hoffentlich sind die Leitungsdurchgänge groß genug daß Stahlflex Leitungen durch gehen.
Das erste teil ist bestellt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Bauschaum?
> Das war jetzt Spaß, wegen "11ter11ter11uhr11" und so, oder?


...naja, ich komme halt vom Bau 

Mit was könnte man die losen Leitungen verklemmen das sie im Rahmen keinen Rabatz machen? 
Saugendes Material wie Schaumstoff ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht optimal.


Weiß jemand wie es richtig geht? 

Edit: 500/1 
...also doch Bauschaum 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## LC4Fun (12. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit was könnte man die losen Leitungen verklemmen das sie im Rahmen keinen Rabatz machen?



Ich habe mal den Vorschlag einer Bikebravo aufgegriffen ungekürzte Kabelbinder mit rein zu pfriemeln. Theoretisch stützen die sich im inneren gegen die Rohre ab und halten die Züge dadurch von der Wand weg. In der Praxis scheuern sie im inneren und machen selber Geräusche... 

Man bräuchte Kabelbinder aus  Samt und Seide


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2015)

Schaumstoff-Röhrchen wären jetzt der Hit!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. November 2015)

Waren die Leitungsdurchführungen nicht so designt dass sie die Kabel leicht klemmen und auf Zug halten können oder so? Dann würde man sie oben klemmen, unten straff ziehen und fest machen. Dann sollte da auch nicht viel klappern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Schaumstoff-Röhrchen wären jetzt der Hit!


Die Röhrchen dürften aber kein Wasser aufnehmen können. 
Vielleicht bastelt man sich einen Schlauch aus Luftpolsterfolie, der straff in's Unterrohr passt. Dann hätten die Leitungen keinen Kontakt zum Rohr. 
Der Schlauch lässt sich leicht mit etwas Klebeband herstellen wenn man die Folie über ein passendes Rohr legt. 
Die Öffnung am Steuerrohr muss nur groß genug sein. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (12. November 2015)

Alles Luxus Probleme, hätte man alles nicht wenn man sie Außen befestigen würde.   *duck und weg*


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. November 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Alles Luxus Probleme, hätte man alles nicht wenn man sie Außen befestigen würde.   *duck und weg*


Na das wäre jetzt aber zu einfach und viel zu wenig Diskussionsstoff bis März/April. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## zr0wrk (12. November 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Man bräuchte Kabelbinder aus  Samt und Seide


Die wären nicht steif genug. Du bräuchtest samtene Überzieher für die Kabelbinder. 

Aber mal was anderes ... wenn wir hier schon im Wartezimmer rumhängen ... ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und die Gewichte - soweit irgendwo in Erfahrung zu bringen - ermittelt und summiert. Zumindest für das Obergeschoss komme ich nicht auf die versprochenen 12.350 g. Stimmt da was in meiner Rechnung nicht? Klar - ein Rahmen in L wiegt mehr als in M (der hier wohl der Maßstab gewesen sein dürfte), aber auch wenn ich das berücksichtige, habe ich mit den im Netz in Erfahrung zu bringenden Gewichten mehr als 300g "Übergewicht".


----------



## Walroß (12. November 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... komme ich nicht auf die versprochenen 12.350 g.


Vielen Dank für die Liste! Ich war schon kurz davor, mir selber eine zu machen Wurde das Gewicht irgendwo offiziell so angegeben?
Was mir zu der Differenz auf die schnelle einfällt: Das Gabelgewicht ist wohl mit ungekürztem Schaft, die Leitungen sind vermutlich auch nicht gekürzt, dann noch 80 Gramm für den größeren Rahmen... Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Ich wäre auch ziemlich überrascht, wenn ein Fahrrad wirklich mal wiegt, was in der Beschreibung steht


----------



## Schwobenflyer (12. November 2015)

Und jetzt noch die Liste mit dem Erdgeschoss


----------



## zr0wrk (12. November 2015)

Walroß schrieb:


> Wurde das Gewicht irgendwo offiziell so angegeben?


Ja, steht so auf der crowd.bike-Seite. 



> Das Gabelgewicht ist wohl mit ungekürztem Schaft, die Leitungen sind vermutlich auch nicht gekürzt


Korrekt. Da sind noch ein paar Gramm drin. Weniger als 100 würde ich vermuten. 



> dann noch 80 Gramm für den größeren Rahmen...


Die hatte ich bei meiner 300g-Angabe ja schon rausgerechnet. Sonst sind's ja 400g Übergewicht. 



> Ich wäre auch ziemlich überrascht, wenn ein Fahrrad wirklich mal wiegt, was in der Beschreibung steht.


Na, schaun wir mal. Ich hatte gehofft, mit ein paar wenigen Umbauten sub 12 zu kommen. Aber das kann ich wohl vergessen, denn Pedale kommen ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. November 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch die Liste mit dem Erdgeschoss



Selbst ist der Mann.


----------



## LC4Fun (12. November 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, mit ein paar wenigen Umbauten sub 12 zu kommen. Aber das kann ich wohl vergessen...



Das würde dank 3KG Rahmen zu absurdem Leichtbau führen. Ich habs in Excel nicht wirklich hinbekommen ohne um die Gesundheit meiner ca. 95KG fahrfertig zu bangen... Habe dann von Carbon Teilen auf die Elox-Optik-Strategie gewechselt


----------



## AboAC (12. November 2015)

Ich habe das für das Erdgeschoss mal ausgerechnet und bin auf gut 13,3kg gekommen. Ich bin gerade aber zu faul, die Tabelle hübsch zu machen und einzustellen. Bremse und Kurbel sind deutlich schwerer, Laufräder und Schaltung ein bisschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2015)

AboAC schrieb:


> Ich habe das für das Erdgeschoss mal ausgerechnet und bin auf gut 13,3kg gekommen. Ich bin gerade aber zu faul, die Tabelle hübsch zu machen und einzustellen. Bremse und Kurbel sind deutlich schwerer, Laufräder und Schaltung ein bisschen.


 bitte gib dir einen Ruck


----------



## pauing (13. November 2015)

Meint ihr es macht Sinn von Erdgeschoss auf Obergeschoss upzugraden  die laufräder würde ich weiter verkaufen, da ich die gleichen nochmal in alu hab und das nur 200g ausmachen dürfte. Bzgl der Pike weiß ich, dass sie mir gefällt und ich sie schön auf trailbikemodus abstimmen kann. Der Monarch + macht auch gut seinen Dienst im jetzigen Rad. Ich bin schon lange kein Rad mehr mit Dämpfer ohne Peggy gefahren und hab ein wenig Bedenken wegen dem monarch ohne +. Die neue Fox soll ja angeblich hervorragend laufen, wobei ich das gerade nicht testen kann  falls man nur annähernd soviel Geld für den carbon lrs bekommt, wie angegeben, hätte man die hälfte zum Aufpreis wieder drin. Schwere Entscheidung


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2015)

Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich RS-Fahrwerk im ICB ist. Aber im Proto war das, was die 36 und der Float X abgeliefert haben, schon ziemlich geil. Und das sage ich als RS-Befürworter.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> die laufräder würde ich weiter verkaufen, da ich die gleichen nochmal in alu hab und das nur 200g ausmachen dürfte.



_*Nur *_200g beim LRS? Das ist ja jetzt auch nicht wenig, zumal die Masse ja an der Felge gespart wird, wenn du den gleichen LRS in Alu fahren willst. Und noch mal hier 50g und da 100g ... am 'Ende läppert sich das.



> falls man nur annähernd soviel Geld für den carbon lrs bekommt, wie angegeben, hätte man die hälfte zum Aufpreis wieder drin. Schwere Entscheidung



Es gibt ja irgendwie (noch) keine Straßenpreise für den LRS, oder habe ich was übersehen? Auf der Eurobike hieß es, der LRS solle 1,749 EUR kosten, das wäre etwas mehr als die Differenz zwischen Erd- und Obergeschoss. Aber der Preis wird sich sicherlich etwas weiter unten einpendeln, klar. Und vielleicht wird ein so teurer LRS nicht grad weggehen wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## pauing (13. November 2015)

Ich schätze auch, dass man den lrs wahrscheinlich nicht so gut weg bekommt. Ich kenne auch nur den Eurobikepreis. Ich würde mal so schätzen mit etwas Glück round about 800eur. Für den Roam bekommt man wahrscheinlich ehrliche 350eur. Dann finanziert sich das Upgrade nicht ganz über den lrs  bleibt fast nur noch leichtere kurbel+bremse. Mit der bremse wäre dann aber wieder das kockpit nicht so schön aufgeräumt und mit avid habe ich das letzte Jahrzehnt immer gut gebremst. Ich glaub da bleib ich lieber beim Erdgeschoss und hoffe das Sram den richtigen tune findet


----------



## Plumpssack (14. November 2015)

Die zwei bereiten mir schlaflose Nächte weil ich mich leider von einer der beiden trennen muss:




Welche von den beiden soll ich in den Wind schießen und welche im ICB verbauen?
Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen der neuen 34 und der 36? Bringen die 200g Mehrgewicht der 36 bis auf die höhere Steifigkeit und die bessere Einstellbarkeit sonst noch irgendwelche Vorteile oder sind die Gabeln von der Performance her gleichauf?
Weiß jemand ob die 2016er 34 eher Fox typisch soft oder eher wie die 36 also straff abgestimmt ist?

Ihr seht schon ich befinde mich in einem echten Dilemma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. November 2015)

Hast du aktuell kein Bike? Sonst schnall halt jede mal dran und dreh ne Runde. Oder willst sie ohne Montagespuren verticken?


----------



## Plumpssack (14. November 2015)

Die 36 müsste ich umtauschen und die 34 neu verkaufen. Wahrscheinlich macht man mit keiner was falsch aber entscheiden kann ich mich trotzdem nciht


----------



## Sattelstuerze (14. November 2015)

Halllo Zusammen,

ich verfolge das Projekt jetzt schon seit gut einem Jahr, mindestens genau so lang treibt mich die Neuanschaffung eines Fullys um. Bisher fahre ich ein Hardtail, das vorwiegend auf längeren (Mehr-)Tagestouren zum Einsatz gekommen ist, dieses Jahr eine Alpenüberquerung, letztes Jahr Stonemanrail. Auf Trails konnte ich bisher immer recht gut mit Fullys mithalten, verglichen dazu aber längst nicht so "entspannt". Um ehrlich zu sein, suche ich auch nach mehr Spaß bergab. Die Veröffentlichung der Builtkits hat dann mein Interesse nur noch mehr angefacht.

Wenn ich mir ein ICB 2.0 zulege, dann nur in einer tourentauglichen Ausführung, bei der bergauf mindestens genauso wichtig wie bergab ist. Bis jetzt tendiere ich zum Untergeschoss, dann aber mindestens mit einer 2-fach, besser 3-fach Kurbel. Dazu könnte ich bspw. das gesamt XT-Schaltwerk meines HT's beisteuern, fraglich nur ob das passt. Worauf muss ich da achten? Wenn nicht möglich, was ist denn notwendig, um aus dem 1-fach ein 2/3-fach zu machen, inweifern kann ich auf das verbaute Schaltwerk zurückgreifen und die Teile aus dem Builtkit weiterverwenden?

Ein weiterer, wesentlich kleinere Punkt ist die fehlende Möglichkeit, Flaschen anzubringen. Gibt es bereits erprobte Möglichkeiten/Ideen, das ICB 2.0 um eine bzw. zwei Aufnahmemöglichkeiten zu erweitern?

Was macht/verbaut ihr, um euer ICB 2.0 auf Tourentauglichkeit zu trimmen? 
Welche tourentaugliche, Spaßmaschine gibt es denn  alternativ noch, was haltet ihr vom Habit?

Gruß


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. November 2015)

3-Fach wird nicht passen, ich meine es ist kein Bauraum für ein großes Kettenblatt vorgesehen. Der XT-Umwerfer wird nicht passen, es passt nur exakt ein Modell, ich meine von SRAM. Das genaue Teil hab ich grad nicht auf dem Schirm. Der Umwerfer wurde nur als Zusatz mit viel Aufwand rein konstruiert, die grundsätzliche Auslegung erfolgte für 1x11.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. November 2015)

Man kann aber trozdem einen sram directmount Umwerfer fahren. Einziges Problem beim Erdgeschosskit ist dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt 2 Kettenblätter an der Kurbel zu montieren.

Hast du denn schonmal einen Sram 11-Fachantrieb ausprobiert? 
Was hattest du vorher genau für ein Hardtail?

Normalerweise reicht es bei den AM- und Trailbikes wenn man ein Kettenblatt wählt das so klein ist dass man mit dem 42er Ritzel überall hochkommt (28, 30 oder 32) und braucht dann die größten Gänge sehr selten weil man zu 90% der Zeit auf Trails bergab fährt auf denen man nicht noch bei 40km/h in die Kurbeln latscht.

Wenn du jetzt ein typisches Crosscountryhardtail hattest à la Canyon Grandcanyon AL/Cube LTD etc. und ein Fully suchst das sich sehr ähnlich fährt, aber eben ein Fully ist, ist das ICB das falsche Rad.

Da wäre ein Bike in Richtung Canyon Nerve sinnvoller.


----------



## pauing (14. November 2015)

@Plumpssack Ich würde für mein ICB die neue 34er nehmen, da es bei mir ein Trailbike werden soll 

@Sattelstuerze  Höchst wahrscheinlich ist der Tipp mit dem AM Tourer wie Nerve der richtige. Leider keine Flasche und flache Lenkwinkel sind nicht das Idealste zum Berge erklimmen. Für epische Hochgebirgstouren ist das Rad nicht konzipiert. Das ICB will im Mittelgebirge mit viel Schwung über den Trail gezirkelt werden ("hoffentlich") ...


----------



## Plumpssack (14. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> @Plumpssack Ich würde für mein ICB die neue 34er nehmen, da es bei mir ein Trailbike werden soll
> 
> @Sattelstuerze  Höchst wahrscheinlich ist der Tipp mit dem AM Tourer wie Nerve der richtige. Leider keine Flasche und flache Lenkwinkel sind nicht das Idealste zum Berge erklimmen. Für epische Hochgebirgstouren ist das Rad nicht konzipiert. Das ICB will im Mittelgebirge mit viel Schwung über den Trail gezirkelt werden ("hoffentlich") ...


Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Bei mir wird das ICB hoffsntlich mindestens einmal im Jahr für mehrtagige Alpentouren und ansonsten für Tagestouren im Harz eingesetzt werden.
Die Touren sind allerdings mit möglichst viel Bergabspass im Hinterkopf geplant und ein Nerve o.Ä. eignet sich eben besser wenn man einfach abseits von befestigten Wegen Strecke machen will und nicht hauptsächlich auf technische/schnelle/flowige (Bergabspass eben) Trails hinaus ist.


----------



## pauing (15. November 2015)

Ich bin meist auch 2-4h am Stück im Satteln, wenn man bei uns im Bergischen los zieht. Transfers zwischen den schönen Abfahrten hat man halt immer. Und die Hügel müssen auch erklommen werden. Aber man nimmt die flache Kiste (derzeit ein Capra, viel flacher geht nimmer) in Kauf, weil man damit mehr Spaß auf dem Trail hat. Wir nennen das bei uns Entouro  Vorher habe ich das mit einem Freerider (Torque) gemacht, weil ich bei ein paar Schlüsselstellen und Sprüngen mehr Reserve brauchte. Damit war das dann noch mal eine Spur anstregender. Bei uns handelt sich das aber eher um 800-1200hm/Tour und dafür würde ich das ICB kategorisieren. Die Abfahrten hier sind so a la Butterstieg nach Altenau runter oder a la Höllenstieg bei Schierke.

Wenn ich jetzt hauptsächlich die epische 2000hm Tour im Focus hätte und bei der Abfahrt eher die sanfte Strecke wähle, würde ich ein Tourenbike mit steilerem Lenkwinkel, 29" und weniger Federweg in der Front bevorzugen.


----------



## Tobias (15. November 2015)

Bei mir steht vor dem Aufbau mal direkt die Frage an, welche Farbe das gute Stück bekommen soll... ich würde gerne den Entwurf vom @waldbauernbub umsetzen aber mit grüner, roter, oder gold / orangener Lasur? Oder ganz anders? 






 

Abgesehen davon werden einige Testteile montiert werden,... die Neuheiten der Saison müssen ja ausprobiert werden


----------



## Plumpssack (15. November 2015)

Das waldbauernbub Design würde mir eigentlich auch am besten gefallen. Hast du eine konkrete Möglichkeit das umsetzen zu lassen @Tobias ? Rot Lasur in der "Mitte" würde ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (15. November 2015)

@Plumpssack ich würde es dort lasieren lassen wo auch die Messe-Samples gemacht worden sind... rot gefällt mir auch sehr aber haben halt auch Canyon / Radon schon irgendwie besetzt. Schwere Entscheidung.

Sehr gespannt bin ich auf die Gabel - da werde ich das Modell von Kollege @BommelMaster fahren


----------



## Plumpssack (15. November 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> @Plumpssack ich würde es dort lasieren lassen wo auch die Messe-Samples gemacht worden sind... rot gefällt mir auch sehr aber haben halt auch Canyon / Radon schon irgendwie besetzt. Schwere Entscheidung.
> 
> Sehr gespannt bin ich auf die Gabel - da werde ich das Modell von Kollege @BommelMaster fahren


Kannst du auch eine grobe Prognose abgeben was so eine Lackierung mit allem drum und dran kosten würde?

Die Bommelmastergabel ist natürlich sehr interessant und exotisch, funktioniert aber bestimmt gut


----------



## Sattelstuerze (15. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hast du denn schonmal einen Sram 11-Fachantrieb ausprobiert?
> Was hattest du vorher genau für ein Hardtail?



Nein, bis jetzt hatte ich keine Möglichkeit 1x11 zu testen. Fahr zur Zeit ein Copperhead 3 von Bulls. Daran mag ich auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit, gut bergauf zu kommen aber auch mal in der Ebene "ordentlich" zu bolzen. Das das bei 2-fach dann nicht mehr so sein wird kann ich aber aus heutiger Sicht verschmerzen. ;-)



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> 3-Fach wird nicht passen, ich meine es ist kein Bauraum für ein großes Kettenblatt vorgesehen. Der XT-Umwerfer wird nicht passen, es passt nur exakt ein Modell, ich meine von SRAM. Das genaue Teil hab ich grad nicht auf dem Schirm.



Kennt jemand das genaue Modell?

2000hm Touren halten sich aufgrund mangelnder Berge sehr stark in Grenzen, tendenziell liegt es eher im Bereich der 800 - 1.500 hm.


----------



## kasimir2 (15. November 2015)

@Sattelstuerze 

Moin,

der sollte passen: Low Direct Mount, Bottom Pull

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. November 2015)

Es passen alle SRAM-Umwerfer mit S3-Montagestandard. Die gibt es auch 3-Fach, aber wie gesagt dürfte es mit einer 3-Fachkurbel zu Kollisionen mit den Kettenstreben geben.


----------



## waldbauernbub (15. November 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> Bei mir steht vor dem Aufbau mal direkt die Frage an, welche Farbe das gute Stück bekommen soll... ich würde gerne den Entwurf vom @waldbauernbub umsetzen aber mit grüner, roter, oder gold / orangener Lasur?


Ich habe auch schon überlegt, wie ich das hinbekomme ... wäre sehr interessant, wie das dort preislich aussieht und wie ich das organisatorisch hinbekäme. 

Was die Farben angeht: Gold schaut halt schon irgendwie nuttig aus, befürchte ich.  Dafür finde ich Rot/Orangerot schon ganz okay. Dass irgendjemand diese Farben schon quasi in die Markenidentität übernommen hätte, habe ich auch nicht mitbekommen, aber da weißt du sicher mehr drüber. 

Kurzum: Wäre nett, wenn du uns hier ein bisschen am Laufenden hältst!


----------



## slowbeat (15. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Normalerweise reicht es bei den AM- und Trailbikes wenn man ein Kettenblatt wählt das so klein ist dass man mit dem 42er Ritzel überall hochkommt (28, 30 oder 32) und braucht dann die größten Gänge sehr selten* weil man zu 90% der Zeit auf Trails bergab* fährt auf denen man nicht noch bei 40km/h in die Kurbeln latscht.


Wo wohnst Du denn, dass Du das hinbekommst?
Hier im Taunus sind zwei Kettenblätter einfach notwendig, wenn man nicht allein fährt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. November 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wo wohnst Du denn, dass Du das hinbekommst?
> Hier im Taunus sind zwei Kettenblätter einfach notwendig, wenn man nicht allein fährt.



Es geht ums mittreten auf dem Trail, nicht darum dass 90% seiner Abfahrt auf einem Trail stattfindet.


----------



## Plumpssack (15. November 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wo wohnst Du denn, dass Du das hinbekommst?
> Hier im Taunus sind zwei Kettenblätter einfach notwendig, wenn man nicht allein fährt.


Das Ende des Satzes hättest du jetzt schon auch noch hervorheben müssen, sonst verfälscht sich irgendwie meine Aussage.

Ich Trete mit einem Fully, das ich fahre um bergab Spass zu haben und nicht um schnellst möglich von A nach B zu kommen oder meine Fitness zu verbessern, zu 90% der ZEit, die ich über 30km/h bergabfahre nicht mit.
Das hat sowohl in den Alpen als auch im Harz bisher super funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (15. November 2015)

Naja, da man mit dem Teil erstmal zum Trail kommen muss bzw. auch mehrere verbinden muss, ist das Problem der arg begrenzten Spreizung immer noch da. Ganz egal, ob man bergab mittreten muss oder nicht.


----------



## hnx (15. November 2015)

Es soll Leuten geben, denen 35km/h Geschwindigkeit reichen um in der Ebene und bergab noch mitzutreten und mit der dann vorhandenen Spreizung alle gewünschten Steigungen auch erfahren zu können.
1x11 ist sicher nicht für Jedermann, aber für die Meisten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Es soll Leuten geben, denen 35km/h Geschwindigkeit reichen um in der Ebene und bergab noch mitzutreten und mit der dann vorhandenen Spreizung alle gewünschten Steigungen auch erfahren zu können.
> 1x11 ist sicher nicht für Jedermann, aber für die Meisten.





slowbeat schrieb:


> Naja, da man mit dem Teil erstmal zum Trail kommen muss bzw. auch mehrere verbinden muss, ist das Problem der arg begrenzten Spreizung immer noch da. Ganz egal, ob man bergab mittreten muss oder nicht.





Plumpssack schrieb:


> Das Ende des Satzes hättest du jetzt schon auch noch hervorheben müssen, sonst verfälscht sich irgendwie meine Aussage.
> 
> Ich Trete mit einem Fully, das ich fahre um bergab Spass zu haben und nicht um schnellst möglich von A nach B zu kommen oder meine Fitness zu verbessern, zu 90% der ZEit, die ich über 30km/h bergabfahre nicht mit.
> Das hat sowohl in den Alpen als auch im Harz bisher super funktioniert.





Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Es geht ums mittreten auf dem Trail, nicht darum dass 90% seiner Abfahrt auf einem Trail stattfindet.


...schlagt mich 

Meine Lösung ist nicht perfekt, aber nah dran.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...1x11-eine-loesung-fuer-jedes-gelaende.744328/

Edit: warum?... weil 2 LRS mit Sram und eine Kurbel mit 30Zähnen LK94
vorhanden waren 
Neues Zeugs sollte nicht gekauft werden und Shimano 11fach gab es noch. 

Genau so baue ich auch das ICB2.0 auf.


----------



## Plumpssack (15. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...schlagt mich
> 
> Meine Lösung ist nicht perfekt, aber nah dran.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...1x11-eine-loesung-fuer-jedes-gelaende.744328/


Da bau ich mir dann lieber einen 2x9 Antrieb dran.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Da bau ich mir dann lieber einen 2x9 Antrieb dran.


Damit käme ich nicht klar...klappert mir auch zu viel. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. November 2015)

Gut zu wissen dass es Zweifachspider gibt. Ich fahre z.Z. 2x9, allerdings ohne Umwerfer, heißt, ich lege vor dem Anstieg die Kette auf das kleine Blatt und vor der Abfahrt die Kette auf das große Blatt (NW). 

Zur Erklärung: Mindestanstieg sind bei mir 500hm am Stück, vorher kommt kein Traileinstieg, zumindest keiner für welchen sich die Mühe lohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (15. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Damit käme ich nicht klar...klappert mir auch zu viel.
> 
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Deswegen fahre ich an einem Rad X1 und am anderen XT mit 40er Hoperitzel 



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung: Mindestanstieg sind bei mir 500hm am Stück, vorher kommt kein Traileinstieg, zumindest keiner für welchen sich die Mühe lohnt



Da würde ich vermutlich gerne den Wohnort mit dir tauschen


----------



## Schwobenflyer (15. November 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> Bei mir steht vor dem Aufbau mal direkt die Frage an, welche Farbe das gute Stück bekommen soll... ich würde gerne den Entwurf vom @waldbauernbub umsetzen aber mit grüner, roter, oder gold / orangener Lasur? Oder ganz anders? Anhang anzeigen 436685Anhang anzeigen 436687Anhang anzeigen 436691
> 
> Abgesehen davon werden einige Testteile montiert werden,... die Neuheiten der Saison müssen ja ausprobiert werden


Falls das in rot machbar wäre würde ich gleich morgen versuchen umzubestellen auf raw und du könntest mein Rahmen so machen lassen


----------



## Plumpssack (15. November 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Falls das in rot machbar wäre würde ich gleich morgen versuchen umzubestellen auf raw und du könntest mein Rahmen so machen lassen


würde mich vermutlich auch bei einer Art Sammelbestellung einklinken wollen..


----------



## Tobias (15. November 2015)

@Plumpssack / @Flyer7576 Da kann ich noch nichts versprechen. Ich bin nur extrem angefixed von der Lasur-Geschichte, weshalb ich das gerne ausprobieren will. Ich halte euch gerne auf dem Laufenden.

@waldbauernbub ja, das gelb / gold ist schon sehr gewagt... und das grün ein wenig zu apfelig  Zum Glück ist noch ein wenig Zeit


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. November 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> @Plumpssack / @Flyer7576 Da kann ich noch nichts versprechen. Ich bin nur extrem angefixed von der Lasur-Geschichte, weshalb ich das gerne ausprobieren will. Ich halte euch gerne auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> @waldbauernbub ja, das gelb / gold ist schon sehr gewagt... und das grün ein wenig zu apfelig  Zum Glück ist noch ein wenig Zeit



Da mache ich mir nun doch auch Gedanken ob grün elox die richtige Wahl war


----------



## onkel_c (16. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen der neuen 34 und der 36? Bringen die 200g Mehrgewicht der 36 bis auf die höhere Steifigkeit und die bessere Einstellbarkeit sonst noch irgendwelche Vorteile oder sind die Gabeln von der Performance her gleichauf?
> Weiß jemand ob die 2016er 34 eher Fox typisch soft oder eher wie die 36 also straff abgestimmt ist?



die 36er ist eher die 'race' forke, die 34er eher die komfortablere. ich denke, du weißt was ich meine. von der chrakteristik sind sie sehr ähnlich. ich werde die  34ger verbauen (vermutlich in 29") und entsprechend anpassen. ich bin zuversichtlich, dass das geht ;-), gibt ja hinreichend möglichkeiten. soll ein reines spaßbike zum heizen werden ....


----------



## Schwobenflyer (16. November 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Da mache ich mir nun doch auch Gedanken ob grün elox die richtige Wahl war


Wie lange ist den noch Zeit um umzubestellen in RAW?
Oder geht das nicht mehr?


----------



## nippelspanner (16. November 2015)

Ich dachte, gestern war Deadline für die erste Bestell Charge.


----------



## Tobias (16. November 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Da mache ich mir nun doch auch Gedanken ob grün elox die richtige Wahl war



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Entscheidung falsch war... Warten wir mal, wie meins nachher aussieht  Dann darfst du urteilen.


----------



## onkel_c (16. November 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> Warten wir mal, wie meins nachher aussieht  Dann darfst du urteilen.


sorry für ot, aber das ist doch quatsch!
wie soll das in einem forum funktionieren? man urteilt VORHER und am besten über dinge die man gar nicht kennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

Moin,
können wir nun die Tage rückwärts zählen? 

138 ab gestern +/- April 
send per tapatapadu


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (16. November 2015)

Hallo Leute 

Ich mach mir auch grad so meine Gedanken über den Aufbau meines titaneloxierten ICB 2.0 und ich wollte euch mal bei einer Sache nach euer Meinung fragen...
Ich fahre derzeit die Avid Elixir 9 in grey (siehe Bild) und diese würden farblich glaub ich sehr gut zum titanfarbenen Rahmen passen (fahre derzeit auch einen titan eloxierten Lenker von Octane und/ oder den OSX von Chromag in Black Chrome). Nun überlege ich, da ich meine Pike weiter benutzen werde, ob ich den nur Bremssattel vorn gegen den einer Sram Guide (schwarz) tausche und lieber alles grau lasse oder auf Schwarz wechsle... 
1. Variante - Bremse komplett in grey
2. Variante - Bremse komplett in schwarz (Sram Guide)
3. Variante - vorn Griff in grey und Bremssattel schwarz und hinten alles grey
4. Variante - Griffe in grey und Bremssättel schwarz

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Meinungen


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich mach mir auch grad so meine Gedanken über den Aufbau meines titaneloxierten ICB 2.0 und ich wollte euch mal bei einer Sache nach euer Meinung fragen...
> Ich fahre derzeit die Avid Elixir 9 in grey (siehe Bild) und diese würden farblich glaub ich sehr gut zum titanfarbenen Rahmen passen (fahre derzeit auch einen titan eloxierten Lenker von Octane und/ oder den OSX von Chromag in Black Chrome). Nun überlege ich, da ich meine Pike weiter benutzen werde, ob ich den nur Bremssattel vorn gegen den einer Sram Guide (schwarz) tausche und lieber alles grau lasse oder auf Schwarz wechsle...
> ...


Ich merke schon, 
du willst hören das du eine neue Bremse brauchst. 
Aber da kann ich dich nicht unterstützen... hättest du geschrieben das die Alte nicht mehr deinen Anforderungen gerecht wird und sich ein Service lohnt oder doch neu... bekämst du ein zartes Ja. 

Nur wegen der Farbe... NEIN! 
Erstmal die graue anschrauben und begutachten. Danach kannst du immer noch umrüsten. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Tobias (16. November 2015)

@BigHitAndi187 Ich denke du solltest eine rot eloxierte Bremse von Hope oder Trickstuff wählen. Da hättest du einen feinen Kontrast zum Titan-Elox. Sieht sehr wertig aus.

@onkel_c Mein Fehler - hatte ich vergessen


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (16. November 2015)

....


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (16. November 2015)

@Tobias 

Habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber bei derzeitigem Stand wollte ich ein paar Kleinteile der Bremse in grün eloxieren lassen und das am ganzen Bike dezent fortsetzen (Pins, Schrauben, Kleinteile etc.)

@Comfortbiker 

Also bis jetzt will ich keine neuen Bremsen ... Hab halt nur überlegt ob ein schwarzer Bremssattel an der schwarzen Pike besser aussieht als der graue... würde dann auch bloss diesen besorgen, Griff bleibt der alte[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. November 2015)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> @Tobias
> 
> Habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber bei derzeitigem Stand wollte ich ein paar Kleinteile der Bremse in grün eloxieren lassen und das am ganzen Bike dezent fortsetzen (Pins, Schrauben, Kleinteile etc.)
> 
> ...


Zur Not könntest du auch den Sattel umlackieren. 

Meine Farbvorgabe hat sich ergeben.... 





Hauptsächlich Grau/Rot/schwarz mit einem Schuss weiß. 
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78157

send per tapatapadu


----------



## nippelspanner (16. November 2015)

Mit der Farbkombi kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.
Wird bei mir aufgrund vorhandener Teile auch drauf hinaus laufen.


----------



## pauing (16. November 2015)

rahmen in titan(grau) elox + schwarze parts + kleine akzente in was knalligem wie neon gelb soll es bei mir werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (16. November 2015)

onkel_c schrieb:


> sorry für ot, aber das ist doch quatsch!
> wie soll das in einem forum funktionieren? man urteilt VORHER und am besten über dinge die man gar nicht kennt





Tobias schrieb:


> @BigHitAndi187 Ich denke du solltest eine rot eloxierte Bremse von Hope oder Trickstuff wählen. Da hättest du einen feinen Kontrast zum Titan-Elox. Sieht sehr wertig aus.
> 
> @onkel_c Mein Fehler - hatte ich vergessen



Na, ich weiß halt aus persönlicher Erfahrung, dass wenn Tobi was anpackt (beim Design  ) oftmals gar nicht so was schlechtes bei raus kommt


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (17. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> rahmen in titan(grau) elox + schwarze parts + kleine akzente in was knalligem wie neon gelb soll es bei mir werden



Das hatte ich auch erst vor . Hol dir doch die Magura MT7 Raceline, die würde dann super passen


----------



## pauing (17. November 2015)

Genau das MT7-Gelb hat mich auf den Wunsch gebracht. Mal gucken, ob ich ein paar Teile zum Neon-Gelb pulvern zerlege und mit dem Erdgeschoss-Aufbau nach Lieferung noch abwarte.
Bremssattel, Dämpferverlängerung, Sattelklemme, Griffteile usw könnte man einfärben und ein paar Aufkleber für die Pike.

Ein knalliges Grün wäre wahrscheinlich auch nicht schlecht  Es wäre der Hammer, wenn die Teile beim Nightride nach-leuchten würden


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2015)

...die Kette könnte ich schon auflegen 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2015)

Sind das zwei NW-Blätter?


----------



## Plumpssack (19. November 2015)

Schummel 1.5*11 glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (19. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sind das zwei NW-Blätter?


Die Erläuterung steht unten in meiner Signatur... glaub aber nur am PC sichtbar. 

28er u. 32er NW mit Zahnschutz, wenn die Kette mal auf dem Kleinen liegt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## pauing (20. November 2015)

Damit wiegt das Bike ja direkt 200g mehr  
Ich komme im Enduro hervorragend mit einem 30er bei 27.5 zurecht. Lange Anstiege sind kein Problem. Knackige Anstiege sind kein Problem. In der Eben auf Asphalt kein Problem. Wenn man mal vor einem größeren Hüpfer antreten muss, hatte ich bisher auch kein Problem. Auf dem Trail mal beschleunigen klappt auch super.
Bei uns haben jetzt ein paar mit den ovalen Blättern angefangen und sind davon begeistert. Das will ich dann mal am ICB mit einem 32er testen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. November 2015)

Ich hab von 32 Rund auf 32 Oval gewechselt. Ich finde Oval auch ne feine Sache, allerdings brauche ich damit eher ein 30er und dazu muss ich mir noch eine andere Kurbel besorgen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Damit wiegt das Bike ja direkt 200g mehr
> Ich komme im Enduro hervorragend mit einem 30er bei 27.5 zurecht. Lange Anstiege sind kein Problem. Knackige Anstiege sind kein Problem. In der Eben auf Asphalt kein Problem. Wenn man mal vor einem größeren Hüpfer antreten muss, hatte ich bisher auch kein Problem. Auf dem Trail mal beschleunigen klappt auch super.
> Bei uns haben jetzt ein paar mit den ovalen Blättern angefangen und sind davon begeistert. Das will ich dann mal am ICB mit einem 32er testen


Genau genommen sind es 
131,49g einfach 30T
159,53g zweifach NW 28/32T
...also  28,04g  schwerer 
Die Kettenführung spare ich noch ein, dafür kommt aber der Bashring mit 50g direkt an die Kurbel und nicht an den Rahmen. 
Gewicht ist beim ICB2.0 nicht so wichtig, wenn doch würde ich noch ein Slide aufbauen. 
Mich reitzt das super Hauptlager und die kleinen netten Details. 

Mit 30T komme ich auch klar, aber der Hintergedanke ist :
...durch die günstigere Kettenlinie z.B. gegenüber 30 auf 42 (normal) ist der Schräglauf geringer und die Kettenblätter leiern weniger aus. 




...also bei elend langen Anstiegen am Stück und ev. schlammiger Kette sieht die Kettenlinie bei meiner Lösung wesentlich entspannter aus. 
Ich bin jetzt eine Saison so gefahren...alles bestens 
Im Vinschgau z.B. geht es oft stundenlang hoch, da fahre ich entspannt auf 28T. Oben angekommen kommt die Kette auf 32T, die Kette läuft auch hier weniger schräg, um ordentlich Tempo machen zu können. 
usw...... 

UND ES KLAPPERT NICHTS AM RAD 






send per tapatapadu


----------



## zr0wrk (20. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Oben angekommen kommt die Kette auf 32T, die Kette läuft auch hier weniger schräg, um ordentlich Tempo machen zu können.



Da bin ich jetzt überrascht. Wieso kommt bei deiner Lösung das äußere, große KB weiter nach außen, als wenn du auf den gleichen Spider nur ein KB montierst? Oder täuscht das auf dem Foto? 

EDIT: Ahhh ... ist nicht derselbe Spider. Check. 

Das Gewicht deiner Lösung müsstest du natürlich mit einem spiderlosen Direct-Mount-KB vergleichen, oder?


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt überrascht. Wieso kommt bei deiner Lösung das äußere, große KB weiter nach außen, als wenn du auf den gleichen Spider nur ein KB montierst? Oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?
> 
> Das Gewicht deiner Lösung müsstest du natürlich mit einem spiderlosen Direct-Mount-KB vergleichen, oder?



Ich vergleiche die Gewichte nicht mit gleicher Kurbel...ansonsten könnte ich auch die leichteste Einfachkurbel die es zu kaufen gibt dagegen rechnen. 

Die Kettenlinie bei einfach liegt genau zwischen den zwei Blättern. 
...dadurch ist das große KB weiter außen. 

Achso, es sind nicht die gleichen Spider. Der einfache hat Lochkreis 94 und der zwei/dreifach hat Lochkreis 104/64.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...ung-fuer-jedes-gelaende.744328/#post-12706970

send per tapatapadu


----------



## hnx (20. November 2015)

Doppel 1-fach halte ich eher für eine Bastellösung des Bastelns wegen, wenn es mit Verschleiß/Kettenlinie begründet wird. Mein KB war selbst nach 7.000km/160.000+hm noch okay gewesen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Doppel 1-fach halte ich eher für eine Bastellösung des Bastelns wegen, wenn es mit Verschleiß/Kettenlinie begründet wird. Mein KB war selbst nach 7.000km/160.000+hm noch okay gewesen.


Da kann ich ja hoffen, daß es bei mir noch länger hält. 

...und ich bastle wirklich gern 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Achso, es sind nicht die gleichen Spider. Der einfache hat Kettenlinie 94 und der zwei/dreifach hat Kettenlinie 104/64.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...ung-fuer-jedes-gelaende.744328/#post-12706970
> 
> send per tapatapadu



Du meinst Lochkreis, Kettenlinie 94 wäre doch etwas ungünstig für den Q-Faktor


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du meinst Lochkreis, Kettenlinie 94 wäre doch etwas ungünstig für den Q-Faktor


Jupp, Lochkreis ... ich bin schon leicht meschugge 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (24. November 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Jupp, Lochkreis ... ich bin schon leicht meschugge
> 
> send per tapatapadu



Eine schöne Bastelarbeit und macht bei binärem Gelände (scheiß lange hoch und dann scheiß lange runter) auch Sinn! 

Gibt es eigentlich Hügeleisen Sticker dabei, oder muss man die selber designen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Eine schöne Bastelarbeit und macht bei binärem Gelände (scheiß lange hoch und dann scheiß lange runter) auch Sinn!
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich Hügeleisen Sticker dabei, oder muss man die selber designen?


Moin,
willst du das Teil wirklich Hügeleisen nennen?
Hügelflo wär für meine Psyche besser. Denn wenn ich eh schon kräftemäßig am kotzen bin, will ich nicht noch Eisen lesen. 

Aber vielleicht kreiert schon wer ein Sticker? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## pauing (24. November 2015)

Och Hügeleisen ist doch ganz gut


----------



## trophy (26. November 2015)

Langsam trödeln bei mir die ersten Teile ein.
Antrieb und Bremsen (XT) check
Gabel (Pike) check
Felgen (Plastik made in CN) check
Ich denke der Rahmen kann bald ankommen 

Hiermit bekunde ich offiziell Interesse an eienem Aufkleber.


----------



## pauing (26. November 2015)

Yeah, da haben wir schon 2 für einen "Hügeleisen"-Aufkleber. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen designer


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. November 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Yeah, da haben wir schon 2 für einen "Hügeleisen"-Aufkleber. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen designer









Edit :




send per tapatapadu


----------



## pauing (26. November 2015)

Schon mal nen kreativer Anfang!


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. November 2015)

Wenn dann muss das "Eisen" flach geschrieben werden.


----------



## pauing (27. November 2015)

Jaman...es wird was...das ist schon mal ne 1a vorlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (2. Dezember 2015)

Find ich gut. Und noch was ganz anderes, es kam gerade ein erstes Handyfoto aus Taiwan:


----------



## Mazimm (2. Dezember 2015)

Sehr fein 
Gibt es wieder mal ein Update zum aktuellen Stand ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Dezember 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Und noch was ganz anderes, es kam gerade ein erstes Handyfoto aus Taiwan:


Da war doch bestimmt noch ein Bild in Titangrau dabei, kugg noch mal gewissenhaft im Handy. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## 115kgbiker (3. Dezember 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Und noch was ganz anderes, es kam gerade ein erstes Handyfoto aus Taiwan:


Mist das Grün kommt ja doch ganz gut.....

Was Graues würde mich aber auch interesieren!


----------



## LC4Fun (3. Dezember 2015)

...und haben sich die Liefertermine vielleicht auch schon positiv entwickelt?


----------



## nippelspanner (3. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...und haben sich die Liefertermine vielleicht auch schon positiv entwickelt?


Genau!
Ich könnte mit einer Vorverlegung auf z. B. Februar gut leben! 
Dann könnte man´s Ostern schon in Südtirol testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Dezember 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Genau!
> Ich könnte mit einer Vorverlegung auf z. B. Februar gut leben!
> Dann könnte man´s Ostern schon in Südtirol testen...


Um es Ostern in Südtirol zu testen sollte es doch locker reichen Wenn es Mitte März da ist. Oder brauchst du nen Monat um ein Bike aufzubauen?


----------



## nippelspanner (3. Dezember 2015)

Mal sehen, was mir noch so an Tuningmaßnahmen einfällt...!


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (3. Dezember 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Und noch was ganz anderes, es kam gerade ein erstes Handyfoto aus Taiwan:


Jetzt fehlt in diesem Bild nur noch der Hinterbau


----------



## Phil3r (3. Dezember 2015)

was sagt ihr zu dem grün mit ner weißen revelation mit schwarzen standrohren?


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Dezember 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Genau!
> Ich könnte mit einer Vorverlegung auf z. B. Februar gut leben!
> Dann könnte man´s Ostern schon in Südtirol testen...





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Um es Ostern in Südtirol zu testen sollte es doch locker reichen Wenn es Mitte März da ist. Oder brauchst du nen Monat um ein Bike aufzubauen?



Wenn es euch hilft, werde ich unabhängig vom Liefertermin, direkt nach Erhalt des Rades, ein Bild aus Südtirol posten


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da war doch bestimmt noch ein Bild in Titangrau dabei, kugg noch mal gewissenhaft im Handy.
> 
> send per tapatapadu





115kgbiker schrieb:


> Mist das Grün kommt ja doch ganz gut.....
> 
> Was Graues würde mich aber auch interesieren!


grad drüber gestolpert:


----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Dezember 2015)

Interessant, wo bist du denn da drüber gestolpert?

Mir wurde geflüstert dass die Muster/Sample Produktion gut läuft und die Farben Knaller sind


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Dezember 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Interessant, wo bist du denn da drüber gestolpert?
> 
> Mir wurde geflüstert dass die Muster/Sample Produktion gut läuft und die Farben Knaller sind


hier

der polierte Schriftzug sieht richtig gut aus, jedenfalls das was man auf dem Bild davon sieht


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Dezember 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> grad drüber gestolpert:


Schöne Beschichtung. 
Aber sollte die Schweißnaht zwischen Ober/Unterrohr nicht länger ausgeführt werden?
Das erste Muster in Größe L im Album Musterrahmen

Wunderschön, im Detail aber noch nicht perfekt. Eines sieht man sofort: Die knappe Lücke zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr am Steuerrohr sieht unglücklich aus. Hier wird die Schweißnaht etwa 40 mm nach hinten gezogen.




send per tapatapadu


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Schöne Beschichtung.
> Aber sollte die Schweißnaht zwischen Ober/Unterrohr nicht länger ausgeführt werden?
> Das erste Muster in Größe L im Album Musterrahmen
> 
> ...


Ich vermute dass das derselbe Rahmen ist der schon fertig war mit der kurzen Schweißnaht und daran einfach das Finish ausprobiert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (6. Dezember 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> hier
> 
> der polierte Schriftzug sieht richtig gut aus, jedenfalls das was man auf dem Bild davon sieht



Das war zu einfach


----------



## mowood (7. Dezember 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich vermute dass das derselbe Rahmen ist der schon fertig war mit der kurzen Schweißnaht und daran einfach das Finish ausprobiert wurde.


Denke ich auch. Es gab ja auch schon einen L-Rahmen zu sehen, bei dem die Schweißnaht nach hinten gezogen war.

Die Oberfläche sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus! Sehr lecker!
Man sieht ja leider noch nicht viel, aber auch die Proportionen und Flächigkeit/Spiegelung der Schrift sieht soweit top aus, finde ich.


----------



## LC4Fun (7. Dezember 2015)

was meint Ihr, wird der neue 2.35 Fat Albert ins Heck passen? Herr Bohle gibt den ja als 60er Reifen an...


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Es gab ja auch schon einen L-Rahmen zu sehen, bei dem die Schweißnaht nach hinten gezogen war.
> 
> Die Oberfläche sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus! Sehr lecker!
> Man sieht ja leider noch nicht viel, aber auch die Proportionen und Flächigkeit/Spiegelung der Schrift sieht soweit top aus, finde ich.


sieht ziemlich genau so aus wie die farbe/oberfläche vom icb 1. evtl. etwas dunkler aber eher nicht. In jedem fall, lecker! und sehr schade, dass das grün wieder so hell geworden ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sieht ziemlich genau so aus wie die farbe/oberfläche vom icb 1. evtl. etwas dunkler aber eher nicht. In jedem fall, lecker! und sehr schade, dass das grün wieder so hell geworden ist.


Japp, finde ich auch, und bin froh nicht das grüne geordert zu haben. Ich hoffe dass das Blau etwas satter wird als beim 1.0er.


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Dezember 2015)




----------



## LC4Fun (7. Dezember 2015)

ist das Titangrau? Wirkt dunkler als erwartet - aber schick


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich finds auch a bisl dunkel für titangrau ....


----------



## pauing (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich finds super...am liebsten hätte ich es noch ne spur dunkler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (7. Dezember 2015)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich finds super...am liebsten hätte ich es noch ne spur dunkler


Finde auch, wenn es so dunkel kommt, wirkt es eher wie Anthrazit - viel schöner als das Titangrau. Aber vielleicht täuscht das Foto auch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke die Farbe kommt eher wie auf dem Steuerkopffoto. 
Aber das dunkelgrau sieht auch edel aus.

Mich beschäftigt immer noch das ausfüttern des Unterrohres. Irgendwie muss ich da eine Polsterung reinbekommen damit die Leitungen nicht klappern. 
Bei den Rahmen, die ich bis jetzt hatte, standen die Züge immer unter Spannung... da konnte nichts klappern. 
Bei Schaumstoff habe Bedenken wegen der Wasseraufnahme. 
Wie ist das bei den Heizungsisolierröhren aus Schaumstoff, die fühlen sich geschlossenporig an. 

Wie wollt ihr das lösen? 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke die Farbe kommt eher wie auf dem Steuerkopffoto.



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich das Teil in "Raw" geordert habe. 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei den Rahmen, die ich bis jetzt hatte, standen die Züge immer unter Spannung... da konnte nichts klappern.



Warum sollte das diesmal nicht gehen? Die Ein- und Ausgänge habe doch diese Klemmungen (bzw. Ösen für Kabelbinder), so dass du die Leitungen straff verlegen kannst. Oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2015)

Ist euch nicht aufgefallen dass der Bildname des Fotos von ganzen Rahmen "XL - Titan" lautet? Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus dass sich die Lücke beim langen Steuerrohr nicht zuschweißen lässt, weil die Rohre schlicht zu weit auseinander sind. 
Gut dass ich noch L fahren kann...



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr das lösen?



Aufbauen und gucken ob es überhaupt klappert. Ich meine Stefan hat die Kunststoffdurchführungen so konstruiert das sie die Züge leicht klemmen. Dann kann man die Aussenhüle leicht unter Spannung setzen.


----------



## Fury (7. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Wie wollt ihr das lösen?


Das "Problem" stellt sich in der Praxis meist nicht. Und wie der Lt. schon schrieb, werden die Leitungen leicht geklemmt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist euch nicht aufgefallen dass der Bildname des Fotos von ganzen Rahmen "XL - Titan" lautet? Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus dass sich die Lücke beim langen Steuerrohr nicht zuschweißen lässt, weil die Rohre schlicht zu weit auseinander sind.
> Gut dass ich noch L fahren kann...
> 
> 
> ...


Das Foto mit dem Steuerbereich ist ein anscheinend "alter" L-Rahmen. 
...wie auch im Album zu sehen. 
Der graue Komplettrahmen ist ein XL...wobei es so aussieht das die Schweißnaht auch etwas weiter nach hinten gezogen ist. 


zr0wrk schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich das Teil in "Raw" geordert habe.
> 
> 
> 
> Warum sollte das diesmal nicht gehen? Die Ein- und Ausgänge habe doch diese Klemmungen (bzw. Ösen für Kabelbinder), so dass du die Leitungen straff verlegen kannst. Oder?





fury9 schrieb:


> Das "Problem" stellt sich in der Praxis meist nicht. Und wie der Lt. schon schrieb, werden die Leitungen leicht geklemmt.


Die Reverbleitung wird ja erst richtig am Sattelrohr geklemmt.
Oder haben die schwarzen Abdeckungen auch eine Klemmfunktion?... habe sowas noch nicht gehabt. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (7. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Oder haben die schwarzen Abdeckungen auch eine Klemmfunktion?


Davon gehe ich aus. Wenn nicht, wird sich mittels eines Stücks Gummi (alter Schlauch) sicherlich der nötige Kraftschluss herstellen lassen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich aus. Wenn nicht, wird sich mittels eines Stücks Gummi (alter Schlauch) sicherlich der nötigen Kraftschluss herstellen lassen.


...der Plan klingt sehr gut. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2015)

Genau die meinte ich mit "Kunststoffdurchführungen"...


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

...eben entdeckt 





send per tapatapadu


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...eben entdeckt


Macht einen nützlichen Eindruck. Geht aber vielleicht auch irgendwie billiger als mit einem Toolkit für 50,- EUR. Ob sich das Kit lohnt, kommt eben drauf an, wie häufig man sowas macht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke ein paar kleine Neodymstabmagnete und Klebeband könnten den gleichen Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich in meine Hobbyschrauberwerkstatt schaue hat sich schon ein Haufen Spezialwerkzeug angesammelt. 
Klar ist, mit dem Zeug macht das arbeiten viel mehr Spaß und für ein Bier hilft man auch gern mal damit aus.

Mit dem Teil oben spart man aber auch jede Menge Zeit, wenn man nicht basteln muss. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke ein paar kleine Neodymstabmagnete und Klebeband könnten den gleichen Zweck erfüllen.


Vielleicht die Minispeichenmagnete von Tune. 
...liegt aber auch schon bei 14€
http://www.bike24.de/p14466.html

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2015)

Oder man guckt einfach mal so im Netz, da ist der Versand dann gerne deutlich teurer als die Magnete hier zum Beispiel


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Oder man guckt einfach mal so im Netz, da ist der Versand dann gerne deutlich teurer als die Magnete hier zum Beispiel


Die Teile könnte man mit Schrumpfschlauch und Sekundenkleber an Linern fixieren. 
An den Liner dann wie im Video über Adapter die einzelnen Züge befestigen. Teilweise bekommt man ja schon Adapter mitgeliefert, wie bei der Reverb z.B.. 


send per tapatapadu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (7. Dezember 2015)

oder man nimmt einfach einen dünnen Draht - Schweissdraht oder ähnliches - und führt den erstmal durch. Dann die Aussenhülle drüber und danach den Zug einfädeln.
Und wenn ich doch irgendwann mal die Hülle ersetzen möchte, mach ich das ganze eben rückwärts.
Schon ein paarmal gemacht. Klar, klappt nicht immer auf Anhieb, geht aber mit etwas Geduld.

Man kann sich auch Probleme machen wo eigentlich keine sind...


----------



## Fury (7. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Teile könnte man mit Schrumpfschlauch und Sekundenkleber an Linern fixieren.
> ...


da würde ich erstmal warten, wie groß die Löcher wirklich sind. Bei meinen innenliegenden Zügen bekomme ich die Bremsleitung nur durch die dafür vorgesehenen Öffnungen. Mit Überziehern oder Ähnlichem brauche ich erst gar nicht anfangen, das klappt nämlich nicht.
Problemlösungen also erst, wenn man das Teil in Natura begutachten kann und dann schaut, was geht eigentlich!


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> oder man nimmt einfach einen dünnen Draht - Schweissdraht oder ähnliches - und führt den erstmal durch. Dann die Aussenhülle drüber und danach den Zug einfädeln.
> Und wenn ich doch irgendwann mal die Hülle ersetzen möchte, mach ich das ganze eben rückwärts.
> Schon ein paarmal gemacht. Klar, klappt nicht immer auf Anhieb, geht aber mit etwas Geduld.
> 
> Man kann sich auch Probleme machen wo eigentlich keine sind...


...man kann aber auch Probleme elegant oder stümperhaft lösen, beides führt irgendwie zum Erfolg. 
MacGyver oder Bud Spencer... 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Minispeichenmagnete von Tune.
> ...liegt aber auch schon bei 14€
> http://www.bike24.de/p14466.html
> 
> send per tapatapadu





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Oder man guckt einfach mal so im Netz, da ist der Versand dann gerne deutlich teurer als die Magnete hier zum Beispiel



Evtl. habe ich was verpasst, aber habt ihr nicht auch einen Alu Rahmen bestellt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja, deshalb ja die Magnete als Durchfädelhilfe für die Züge. Wäre in nem Stahlrahmen irgendwie eher ungünstig


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Dezember 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, deshalb ja die Magnete als Durchfädelhilfe für die Züge. Wäre in nem Stahlrahmen irgendwie eher ungünstig


Erst recht, wenn sich zwei Magnete mitten im Rohr anziehend finden müssen. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Dezember 2015)

Ah, jetzt klickt´s


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Dezember 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist euch nicht aufgefallen dass der Bildname des Fotos von ganzen Rahmen "XL - Titan" lautet? Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus dass sich die Lücke beim langen Steuerrohr nicht zuschweißen lässt, weil die Rohre schlicht zu weit auseinander sind.
> Gut dass ich noch L fahren kann...


MMn sieht das aber nicht zwangsläufig schlimm aus wenn da eine Lücke ist:






Das ist mir dann noch deutlich lieber als sowas hier:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei "normalen" Fahrradrahmen besteht ja idR nie eine direkte Verbindung zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr und die sehen deswegen nicht alle doof aus, ganz im Gegenteil:







Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde ist dass auf den Sitzstreben nicht dieser schwarze Alutech Schriftzug wäre. Die Typographie passt überhaupt nicht zum Oberrohrdesign bzw zum Rahmen generell.


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Dezember 2015)

Ist denn jemand von euch schon mal die WTB Vigilante / Riddler Reifen gefahren, welche auf dem Komplettrad drauf sein werden?

Würde wohl auf mehrheitlich trockenem Waldboden bis staubigem Alpinboden (Typ Staublunge) fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2015)

Riddler kenne ich nicht, Vigilante fahre ich auf dem HT (das dann ICB 2.0 wird) vorne wie hinten. Rollwiderstand noch echt angenehm, auch auf hartem Boden. Allerdings fühlt er sich in weichem Boden wesentlich wohler, auf Hartpack spürt schon recht deutlich Bewegung in den Stollen. Geht, gibt dafür aber bessere Reifen, so Richtung HansDampf. Dafür ist er vom weichem Waldboden bis zu schwerem Lehmmodder eine Macht. Hab bisher keinen Reifen gehabt der mit unseren schweren Lehmböden im Herbst und Winter so gut klar gekommen ist. Selbstreinigung sehr gut, ich hab auch ohne irgendeinen Mudguard nur wenig im Gesicht. Das fliegt schon ab bevor es nach oben kommt.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Dezember 2015)

Also ich hatte den "Vigilante 2.3 TCS Light Fast Rolling" weil der an meinem Komplettrad war und der war grauenhaft, viel zu hart und vor allem "offcamber" fahren ging überhaupt nicht. Hat einem bei allem ausser staubtrockenem losem Boden fast den Spass verdorben.
Wenns nass war gabs kein Halten mehr und wenn der Boden hart war auch nicht.

Das Verhältnis aus 900g/Rollwiderstand/Durchschlagschutz/Widerstandsfähigkeit fand ich für ein bergaborientiertes Tourenfully (Enduroallmountainlightfreerideaggressivexctrailriding) aber ideal.

Mit der weicheren Mischung sollte er also denke ich gut sein weil das Profil dem Shorty und der Magic Mary so stark ähnelt und das sind beides top Reifen.
Wäre für die Komplettradbesteller mal interessant zu wissen ob "Dual DNA" oder "Gravity DNA" Reifen verbaut werden.


----------



## Fury (7. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> MacGyver oder Bud Spencer...


wie es der Bud Spencer gemacht hätte erschließt sich mir nicht, MacGyver aber schon. Ich tippe mal auf Kaugummi mit Gaffatape und einem Schweizer Taschenmesser...
Und wer jetzt herausfindet wie er das mit den Teilen macht, ist der Gewinner! Auf jeden Fall muss es elegant sein...


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Dezember 2015)

Bin den vigilante high grip am VR am Enduro gefahren und bin super zufrieden an HR zur Zeit den dual und der ist auch Klasse. 
Der vigilante high grip kommt auch bei meinem icb ans VR . was ich hinten drauf mache weiß ich noch nicht. Brauch was das auch gut bremst und da vermute ich mal ist der riddler nicht so gut. Möglicher weiße wird es der trail boss.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab den DualDNA Lightwight Casing, 27.5x2.3 TCS. Das konnte ich nur nachvollziehen weil noch die Schnippel auf denen sie aufgewickelt waren, auf dem Reifen steht davon nix. Aber Tubelessmontage war easy wie nur was.


----------



## LC4Fun (7. Dezember 2015)

Jungs, ne Lanze für die Mädels. Wisst ihr wie ne Freundin von mir in Sekunden nen Zug für Leitungen durch nen Rahmen bekommt?


Wollfaden und Staubsauger!

Frage die Mädels, wenn es ums Saugen und Leitung verlegen geht. Die kennen sich aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (7. Dezember 2015)

So. Das warten wird langsam lang also hier mal ein kleines Bild von meinem aktuellen Aufbau meines ICB1


----------



## pauing (8. Dezember 2015)

Vorne max Grip, hinten min Grip sind ja gerade inn die kollegen, die Rock Razor fahren, finden das auch durch die Bank weg spaßig. Ich freu mich schon auf die Reifenkombi. Für ein spaßiges Trailbike ne super Wahl!


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> wie es der Bud Spencer gemacht hätte erschließt sich mir nicht, MacGyver aber schon. Ich tippe mal auf Kaugummi mit Gaffatape und einem Schweizer Taschenmesser...
> Und wer jetzt herausfindet wie er das mit den Teilen macht, ist der Gewinner! Auf jeden Fall muss es elegant sein...


...Bud Spencer... mit roher Gewalt 


LC4Fun schrieb:


> Jungs, ne Lanze für die Mädels. Wisst ihr wie ne Freundin von mir in Sekunden nen Zug für Leitungen durch nen Rahmen bekommt?
> 
> 
> Wollfaden und Staubsauger!
> ...


...Wollfaden ist gut, da muss das Rohr aber schön glatt sein. 

Ich will die mal probieren. 






send per tapatapadu


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Dezember 2015)

Sehen gut aus.
Bekommt man die mit Milch gut dicht?
In welchem Online-Shop gibt´s die günstig?


----------



## Fury (8. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich will die mal probieren.


Ich empfinde den Butcher vorn manchmal zuwenig griffig. Den habe ich am 26er und 29er gefahren. Ausserdem wirbelt der für meinen Geschmack sehr viel Trail auf. Ohne Schienbeinschoner kann ich den eigentlich gar nicht fahren.
In der Kombi mit Slaughter würde ich den Purgatory vorziehen. Ich fahre den hinten - 26er und 29er - macht sich aber vorn auch sehr gut.
Ausserdem gibts den Purgatory auch in S-Works Ausführung. Da spart man noch ein paar Gramm...


----------



## MaxBas (8. Dezember 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus.
> Bekommt man die mit Milch gut dicht?



Meine Speci, VR Ground Control GRID und HR Purgatory GRID, gehen Tubeless super leicht und schnell dicht mit Milch. Genauso gut bei mir wie High Roller II TR. Komplett stressfrei. 

Ob die GRID Variante da einen Unterschied macht , weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Dezember 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus.
> Bekommt man die mit Milch gut dicht?
> In welchem Online-Shop gibt´s die günstig?


Kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber ich denke schon das es dichtet. 


fury9 schrieb:


> Ich empfinde den Butcher vorn manchmal zuwenig griffig. Den habe ich am 26er und 29er gefahren. Ausserdem wirbelt der für meinen Geschmack sehr viel Trail auf. Ohne Schienbeinschoner kann ich den eigentlich gar nicht fahren.
> In der Kombi mit Slaughter würde ich den Purgatory vorziehen. Ich fahre den hinten - 26er und 29er - macht sich aber vorn auch sehr gut.
> Ausserdem gibts den Purgatory auch in S-Works Ausführung. Da spart man noch ein paar Gramm...


Ich lass mich überraschen. 
Bis jetzt fahre ich jeweils  Maxxis und den grottigen Hans Dampf am VR. 
Wenn es mit dem Butcher Richtung Maxxis geht bin ich zufrieden. Das Profil ähnelt sich ja etwas. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Fury (8. Dezember 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Meine Speci, VR Ground Control GRID und HR Purgatory GRID, gehen Tubeless super leicht und schnell dicht mit Milch. Genauso gut bei mir wie High Roller II. Komplett stressfrei.
> 
> Ob die GRID Variante da einen Unterschied macht , weiß ich nicht.


Die Control sind auch 2Bliss und gehen schnell dicht.


----------



## MaxBas (8. Dezember 2015)

Wird das ICB 2.0 eigentlich in das reguläre Angebot von Alutech eingehen? Oder anders gefragt. Kann man Anfang 2017 auch noch eines von Alutech bekommen, wenn man jetzt keins vorbestellt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Dezember 2015)

Da alle am Projekt Beteiligten mit Geld in Vorlage gegangenen sind dürfte es recht unwahrscheinlich sein dass sie jetzt nur mal kurz die paar Vorbestellerrahmen ausliefern und dann alles einstellen. Da werden eher noch Derivate wie eine Carbon- oder 29er-Version dazu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (8. Dezember 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus.
> Bekommt man die mit Milch gut dicht?
> In welchem Online-Shop gibt´s die günstig?


Bei uns gibts die beim örtlichen Speci-Händler zu einem Preis, den nicht mal die Onlinehäuser regulär schaffen. Die Standardreifen wie Butcher und Slaughter als Control Versionen hängen da eigentlich immer rum.


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Dezember 2015)

Weil der Facebookfeed irgendwie wichtiger als das Forum hier zu sein scheint verweise ich für aktuellste Informationen auf diesen:

https://www.facebook.com/internetcommunitybikes

Da wird bestätigt dass der dunkelgraue Rahmen ein Titanelox XL ist und es steht da was von wegen Komplettbikes nur noch bis zum 15.12. bestellbar.


----------



## Vincy (8. Dezember 2015)

*ICB - Internet Community Bikes*
Gestern um 03:58 ·
Nur noch bis zum 15.12. bestellbar!
Noch kannst Du dir ein ICB2.0 sichern und mit diesem unfassbar gut ausgestattetem Trailbike in die neue Saison starten! Die Komplettbikes werden so nur ein einziges Mal produziert, wenn weg dann weg!
https://www.facebook.com/internetcommunitybikes


----------



## MaxBas (8. Dezember 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *ICB - Internet Community Bikes*
> Gestern um 03:58 ·
> Nur noch bis zum 15.12. bestellbar!
> Noch kannst Du dir ein ICB2.0 sichern und mit diesem unfassbar gut ausgestattetem Trailbike in die neue Saison starten! Die Komplettbikes werden so nur ein einziges Mal produziert, wenn weg dann weg!
> https://www.facebook.com/internetcommunitybikes




Sehr schade. Das war das was ich weiter oben mit meiner Frage meinte. Das Komplettbike ist sehr interessant zusammengestellt für mich, bei einem sehr guten Preis, im Vergleich zum Rahmenpreis.


----------



## Ochiba63 (8. Dezember 2015)

Es wurde glaube ich irgendwo schon mal geschrieben daß es die komplett bikes mit diesen parts nur begrenzt geben wird . danach mit anderen parts.


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Dezember 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Sehr schade. Das war das was ich weiter oben mit meiner Frage meinte. Das Komplettbike ist sehr interessant zusammengestellt für mich, bei einem sehr guten Preis, im Vergleich zum Rahmenpreis.



Aber bislang ist ja auch noch nicht bekannt wie die "neuen" dann aussehen werden. Du willst ja auch 2017 keine "alten" Teile mehr kaufen


----------



## MaxBas (8. Dezember 2015)

auch richtig


----------



## Ochiba63 (13. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt fehlen noch Bilder vom blauen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Dezember 2015)

Bitteschön, frisch aus dem Gesichtsbuch.






Ich bin echt froh blau bestellt zu haben! Es ist so dunkel wie ich gehofft habe, und dass es grober gestrahlt wurde als das 1.0 macht es noch besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Dezember 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bitteschön, frisch aus dem Gesichtsbuch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vollständigkeit halber...


----------



## Ochiba63 (13. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön.
Gefällt mir deutlich besser wie grün.


----------



## killerschnauze (13. Dezember 2015)

"hat sich erledigt, wegen eigener Blindheit"


----------



## AboAC (13. Dezember 2015)

Bei den jetzt drei Fotos sieht man auch am Steuerrohr ganz gut, wie in den verschiedenen Größen der Übergang zwischen Oberrohr und Unterrohr gelöst ist. Bei dem grünen (wahrscheinlich L) ist die lange Schweißnaht da, bei dem blauen (M?) gehen die Rohre schon etwas ineinander über.


----------



## Ochiba63 (13. Dezember 2015)

Das Unterrohr ist bei dem grünen deutlich schöner.
Vermute das grüne ist XL das blaue S.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Dezember 2015)

Das blaue ist S, steht so auch bei Facebook. Das Grüne müsste M oder L sein, das Graue auf Seite 6 ist, laut Bildbeschreibung in der Gallerie, XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Dezember 2015)

Blau S und grün M
... bei L soll die Verbindungnaht zwischen Ober / Unterrohr ca. 4cm betragen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Dezember 2015)

Nu guckt euch das mal an! schön,oder?


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Dezember 2015)

riiiichtig chic

das blaue macht mich ziemlich an


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Dezember 2015)

Das grün finde ich jetzt irgendwie nicht soo geil, vielleicht liegt es auch an Licht/Kamera/Monitor. Aber hab ja zum Glück auch Blau genommen. 
Ich finde es klasse dass die Rahmen jetzt Matter gestrahlt sind als beim 1.0 

Ist das oberste Bild nach Größe gestaffelt? Sieht so aus wie XL-L-M-S.


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das grün so aussieht wie auf dem Bild muss da nochmal nachgebessert werden :/

Sonst muss ich noch meine Bestellung ändern


----------



## AboAC (14. Dezember 2015)

Also mir gefällt das grün sehr gut, ich hatte nur beim ersten Foto vom Sitzrohr etwas Bedenken, dass es zu hell wird. Ich glaube auch, dass das grüne besser mit schwarzen Anbauteilen harmoniert als das blaue. Das Titan-Grau ist aber auch echt schick, insgesamt ist das doch eine runde Auswahl


----------



## mowood (14. Dezember 2015)

Nicht das ich ein "S" Rahmen bestellt hätte.
Es wäre gut bei "S" das Decal etwas nach hinten zu schieben, oder auch in der Größe anzupassen, damit es nicht mit den Schweißnähten kollidiert.
Farben finde ich alle top. Schade dass ich keine Roten Anbauteile habe, das würde mit dem grün so gut aussehen.

Wurde jetzt in der finalen Version doch darauf verzichtet, die Schweißnaht beim "L" nach hinten zu ziehen? Fände ich stimmig.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mir das Grün genau so vorgestellt und bin froh das auch bestellt zu haben.

Der Kontrast zwischen gestrahlt/poliert sieht in echt bestimmt hammer aus.


----------



## veraono (14. Dezember 2015)

Verdammt ist das Blau der absolute Hammer.


----------



## Kosmoprolet (14. Dezember 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 444508 Anhang anzeigen 444509 Anhang anzeigen 444510 Anhang anzeigen 444511 Nu guckt euch das mal an! schön,oder?



Ich glaub ich krieg nen Ständer....
Hab mir das Blaue bestellt aber jetzt wo ich das Grüne sehe...einfach nur geil.
Das Blaue würde ich mit komplett schwarzen Anbauteilen aufbauen und das Grüne Silber/Schwarz.Das sieht dann so richtig hammer Militärmäßig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (15. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön, dass euch die Farben gefallen, bei Eloxal ist das immer so eine Sache! Ich finde die Farben und die Umsetzung echt hammermäßig gut, die Rahmen wirken sehr edel und man erkennt auf den ersten Blick, dass es ein ICB ist. Gute Arbeit von Euch und den Taiwanesen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Dezember 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Sehr schön, dass euch die Farben gefallen, bei Eloxal ist das immer so eine Sache! Ich finde die Farben und die Umsetzung echt hammermäßig gut, die Rahmen wirken sehr edel und man erkennt auf den ersten Blick, dass es ein ICB ist. Gute Arbeit von Euch und den Taiwanesen!


Im meinem Hinterkopf schwirrt immer noch die 4cm Schweißnaht zwischen Ober/Unterrohr bei einem L-Rahmen rum.
Wie sieht es in real aus? 

Ansonsten sehen die Rahmen klasse aus. 
Ist der Liefertermin ev. sogar früher als geplant?


----------



## Mc_Racer (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich habs getan!
Nachdem ich seit Wochen schon alles aufsauge, was zum ICB 2.0 geschrieben wurde, haben mich die letzten Bilder überzeugt!

Ich wollte eigentlich meinem örtlichen Händler die Treue halten und bei ihm kaufen, konnte aber dem "Blau" nicht mehr widerstehen 
Und für meine Zwecke reicht das "Erdgeschoss" völlig aus. Ob ich mit 1x11 überleben kann, wird sich dann zeigen


----------



## Cubeamsrider (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Elox-Farben sehen top aus!  
Der Oberrohrschriftzug bei RH S ist aber etwas daneben geraten. Die Schriftgröße ist da zu groß und zu sehr in die Ecke platziert.


----------



## Mc_Racer (15. Dezember 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Der Oberrohrschriftzug bei RH S ist aber etwas daneben geraten.


Macht nichts, hab ja Gr. M ;-)


----------



## Xooldman (15. Dezember 2015)

So... Rahmenset Titan Elox in L... ich kann es noch gar nicht fassen. Jetzt hab ich es bestellt. Ich hoffe ich bereue es nicht. Und das nach 5 Jahren Liteville 601. Ich wollte aber gern mal was Neues ausprobieren. Nun bin ich einfach mal gespannt, wie das Ding am Ende fahren wird.


----------



## Mazimm (15. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist der Liefertermin ev. sogar früher als geplant?



Das wär ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Kosmoprolet (15. Dezember 2015)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Nun bin ich einfach mal gespannt, wie das Ding am Ende fahren wird.


Wir auch.
Ich mach mir aber keine Sorgen.Falls das Gerät eine Gurke ist....
...Wir wissen alle wo Bastis Haus wohnt.


----------



## LC4Fun (15. Dezember 2015)

Bis auf den Rahmen ist jetzt fast alles im Haus. Wegen mir darf der Rahmen gerne früher kommen 

Warum sind die GXP Lager eigentlich durch die Bank schwerer als die Hollowtechs? Und gibt es ausser von Reset noch andere, leichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (15. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Bis auf den Rahmen ist jetzt fast alles im Haus. Wegen mir darf der Rahmen gerne früher kommen
> 
> Warum sind die GXP Lager eigentlich durch die Bank schwerer als die Hollowtechs? Und gibt es ausser von Reset noch andere, leichte?


mortop


----------



## zr0wrk (15. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Warum sind die GXP Lager eigentlich durch die Bank schwerer als die Hollowtechs? Und gibt es ausser von Reset noch andere, leichte?



Ich hatte mal so Patronenlager von Fantic26 verbaut, die lassen sich mit Adapter auf GXP umrüsten. Das Gesamtgewicht (Lager, Spacer und Adapter) liegt da bei 75 g. Also ca. 30 g weniger als SRAM-GXP-Innenlager. Außerdem in verschiedenen Farben erhältlich.


----------



## LC4Fun (16. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ...Patronenlager von Fantic26 verbaut...mit Adapter auf GXP umrüsten



Interessant, hab ich mir angesehen. http://www.fantic26.de/F26-Tretlage...-68-73-BSA-Rot-shimano-Xt-xtr-Sram-XX-GXP-GPX

Und gleich ganz viele Fragen 

Liegt der Adapater dann aussen auf dem Lager auf? Wie passt das dann mit der Kurbelbreite? Werden dafür Spacer unterm Lager weggenommen? Und wie war Deine Langzeiterfahrung? Für mich sieht das Lager dadurch ziemlich Feuchtigkeitsanfällig aus?


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Dezember 2015)

Kosmoprolet schrieb:


> Wir auch.
> Ich mach mir aber keine Sorgen.Falls das Gerät eine Gurke ist....
> ...Wir wissen alle wo Bastis Haus wohnt.


Ha, da das ein Community Bike ist, könnt ihr euch mal schön an den eigenen P.., äh, Nase fassen!
Ist aber keine Gurke, versprochen!


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Liegt der Adapater dann aussen auf dem Lager auf?



Ja, er wird auf der linken Seite in das Lager gesteckt und reduziert dessen Innendurchmesser von 24 auf 22 mm.









> Wie passt das dann mit der Kurbelbreite? Werden dafür Spacer unterm Lager weggenommen?



Ich hatte am F26-Lager mit 'ner XX-Kurbel links einen Spacer, rechts zwei. Es ist so, dass die Klemmung nicht so funktioniert wie eine normale GXP-Klemmung, die sich ja komplett links abspielt. Bei GXP wird die Welle zwischen dem Lagersitz auf der linken Seite (da wo die Welle sich von 22mm auf 24 mm verbreitert) und der Kurbel um das linke Lager geklemmt, während die Welle auf der rechten Seite nur straff im Lager sitzt, dort aber nicht fixiert ist. Das F26-Lager funktioniert auch mit GXP-Adapter wie ein HT2-Innenlager, d.h. die Klemmung passiert über die gesamte Breite der Welle, die wie bei Shimano-Kurbeln von rechts und links in die Lager gepresst werden. Deswegen muss das antriebsseitige Lager weiter raus als bei einer originalen GXP-Klemmung, und es kann etwas fummelig werden, Kettenlinie und Lagerspiel einzustellen. Für schwierige Fälle gibt's da noch mal 'nen speziellen Satz Spacer, die dann entsprechend schmaler ausfallen und eine genauere Justage erlauben. Den habe ich aber nicht benötigt.

Allerdings musste ich nach einigen Kilometern die Kurbelschraube noch mal nachziehen, wohl weil sich die ganze Konstruktion noch mal gesetzt hatte und deswegen mehr Spiel bekam.



> Und wie war Deine Langzeiterfahrung? Für mich sieht das Lager dadurch ziemlich Feuchtigkeitsanfällig aus?



Langzeiterfahrung hab ich keine. Ich bin das so ungefähr ein halbes Jahr gefahren, bevor ich auf 'ne Next-SL-Kurbel gewechselt habe, die mit einem HT2-Innenlager verbaut wird, was ja noch mal leichter ist, als das F26 mit Adapter. Bis auf das nötige Nachziehen nach 50 km hat sich das komplett unauffällig verhalten. Beim Ausbau habe ich auch keine Auffälligkeiten bemerkt. Ich bin das jetzt allerdings auch nicht gerade an einem Downhill-Prügel gefahren, sondern an einem XC-Leichtbau-Bike.

Aber wieso sollte es feuchtigkeitsanfällig sein? Das sind ja gedichtete Lager, da sollte nicht viel passieren, selbst wenn da mal ein Tropfen Wasser eindringt. Der Adapter sitzt aber sehr straff auf dem Dichtungsring, der auf das ohnehin gedichtete Lager außen aufgesetzt wird. Auf der Antriebsseite hast du auch so einen Dichtungsring, gegen den von außen die Kurbel drückt. Man muss halt sehen, dass man nach der Montage der Lager die Dichtungsringe ringsum gut in ihren Sitz drückt, damit sie nicht wieder rauskommen. Was hier mit dem Fingernagel nicht geht, muss ein kleiner Schraubenzieher machen. Oder meinst du, weil die Welle an der Stelle gezahnt ist und der Adapter nicht? Gegen den Adapter wird ja die linke Kurbel gepresst, da bleibt normalerweise kein Spalt. Wenn du beim Einbau etwas Fett auf die Welle aufträgst, hätte ich da wenig Bedenken. Aber vielleicht sollte man trotzdem hin und wieder mal reinsehen, klar.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Dezember 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ist aber keine Gurke, versprochen!



Kann ich bestätigen. Hab´s -wenn auch nur kurz- getestet.
Auch bei mir trudeln so langsam alle noch fehlenden Teile ein.
Könnte also bald loslegen...! 

BTW: Was haben wir beim ICB2 für einen Sattelrohr-Außendurchmesser? 35 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Racer (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo nippelspanner:

Sattelrohrdurchmesser beträgt 31,6 mm, siehe hier.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Dezember 2015)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Sattelrohrdurchmesser beträgt 31,6 mm, siehe hier.



Dabei dürfte es sich um den* Innen*durchmesser handeln. Gefragt war der *Außen*durchmesser. Allerdings ist davon auszugehen, dass bei 31,6 mm innen ugf. 34,8 mm oder 35 mm außen vorliegen. Beim Komplettbike wird die Twinworks-Sattelklemme verbaut, die gibt's aktuell nur in 34,9 mm.


----------



## Mc_Racer (16. Dezember 2015)

Ups, richtig!


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Dezember 2015)

Wunderbar, dann passt meine vorhandene Hope-Klemme ja.


----------



## mowood (16. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, Ich muss leider nochmal das leidige Thema Rahmengröße ansprechen. 
Ich habe ein L bestellt und bin am grübeln, ob ich damit richtig fahre (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)???
Ich bin 181cm mit einer SL 90cm. Also genau zwischen M und L. 
@Plumpssack und @BommelMaster haben ja bereists den Größenwechsel zu L ab 180cm empfohlen. Trotzdem bin ich verunsichert, vorallem durch das extrem langen Oberrohr.
Einen Kurzen Vorbau 30-40mm will ich auf jeden Fall montieren.

Momentan bin ich im Bikepark auf einem 2010er SX Trail, Gr. M unterwegs. Oberrohrel. 592mm, Reach 429, Stack 586, Vorbau 35. Ein absolutes Spaßgerät, aber zum Touren natürlich kurz. 
Für die Hometrails hatte ich ein YT play, Gr. L, mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 593mm. Definitiv spaßig aber Vortrieb eher sehr mäßig.

Ziel ist auf Jeden Fall verspielt aber eben mit ewas mehr Vortrieb.

Der Stack ist beim ICB ja recht hoch, was ja die gestreckte Körperhaltung etwas entschärfen sollte?
Von der RockShox Reverb 150mm sollte es auch bei Gr.M noch mit SL 90cm passen?

Hat jemand mit gleicher Körpergröße das ICB schon getestet und kann seine Erfahrungen weitergeben?

Vielleicht muss ich dochnochmal Alutech um einen Rahmenswitch bitten? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Sorry, Ich muss leider nochmal das leidige Thema Rahmengröße ansprechen.
> Ich habe ein L bestellt und bin am grübeln, ob ich damit richtig fahre (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)???
> Ich bin 181cm mit einer SL 90cm. Also genau zwischen M und L.
> @Plumpssack und @BommelMaster haben ja bereists den Größenwechsel zu L ab 180cm empfohlen. Trotzdem bin ich verunsichert, vorallem durch das extrem langen Oberrohr.
> ...


Ich warte ab, und teste erstmal das L. Unsere Größen sind ja ähnlich.
Als Vorbau habe ich den hier...


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Als Vorbau habe ich den hier...


Täuscht das, oder passen Steuersatz und Sattelklemme farblich nicht wirklich zueinander? Und wird die Ahead-Kappe einfach eingepresst, oder warum hat sie keinen erkennbaren Schraubmechanismus?


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Dezember 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Sorry, Ich muss leider nochmal das leidige Thema Rahmengröße ansprechen.
> Ich habe ein L bestellt und bin am grübeln, ob ich damit richtig fahre (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)???
> Ich bin 181cm mit einer SL 90cm. Also genau zwischen M und L.
> @Plumpssack und @BommelMaster haben ja bereists den Größenwechsel zu L ab 180cm empfohlen. Trotzdem bin ich verunsichert, vorallem durch das extrem langen Oberrohr.
> ...



mach dir keine Sorgen

L passt super!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Täuscht das, oder passen Steuersatz und Sattelklemme farblich nicht wirklich zueinander? Und wird die Ahead-Kappe einfach eingepresst, oder warum hat sie keinen erkennbaren Schraubmechanismus?


Das rot passt ziemlich gut zusammen... nicht perfekt, aber es ist ja noch ein L-Oberrohr dazwischen und das meiste vom Steuersatz verschwindet im Rahmen. Sieht aber auf dem Foto ungünstiger aus. 
Die Schraube in der Kappe hat so einen kleinen Gummistöpsel als Abschluss.


----------



## micha63 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hab mir das Bike in M titangrau bestellt.Bin 180 cm groß, meine SL beträgt 83 cm. Fahre momentan  ein Canyon  Strive 2013 in M. Oberrohrlänge 592, Reach 415 und Stack 592. Ich denke das ICB in M paßt  dann gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (16. Dezember 2015)

@Comfortbiker: 32 Gramm! Dein Bike wird ja sackschwer! Das kannst du mit dem KCNC-Steuersatz nie wieder rausholen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker: 32 Gramm! Dein Bike wird ja sackschwer! Das kannst du mit dem KCNC-Steuersatz nie wieder rausholen!


Ich spare an unnützer Muskelmasse. 
Habe ja noch ein leichtes, fahrbereites Slide Carbon 160/27,5  er Rad. 
Wenn mich das sackschwere  ICB 2.0 extrem im Fahrspaß einschränkt... wird es weggesperrt.
 

Insgesamt war ich noch nie der Grammzähler, das Rad muß praktisch sein und sicher funktionieren. 
Wenn ich allerdings mal meinen Mitfahrern hoffnungslos hinterher hecheln sollte, werde ich mir auch in der Richtung mal Gedanken machen müssen... wird dann aber auch wieder teurer als jetzt.
Dann kommen aber auch Aramidfasern als Schaltzug und jeden Menge Titan zum Einsatz. 
Aber bis jetzt kann ich zum Glück noch gut mithalten.


----------



## mowood (16. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich warte ab, und teste erstmal das L. Unsere Größen sind ja ähnlich.
> Als Vorbau habe ich den hier...


Der Vorbau ist schonmal ein sehr schönes Stück Metall.
Du hast dich wegen der Laufruhe für das L entschieden? Oder gibts noch weitere Argumente?
Und zu welcher Größe hat sich @Speziazlizt entschieden?


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. Dezember 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist schonmal ein sehr schönes Stück Metall.
> Du hast dich wegen der Laufruhe für das L entschieden? Oder gibts noch weitere Argumente?
> Und zu welcher Größe hat sich @Speziazlizt entschieden?



Ich habe mich auch für L entschieden. Nach mehrmaligem hin- und hermessen sowie einem kurzen Proberitt auf einem Enduro in L (gleich Höhe) sollte das passen


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Dezember 2015)

Bis auf ein Mondraker Dune in L bin ich mit 1,85 noch nie ein vom Reach her zu langes Bike gefahren, daher bin ich mir sicher, dass sich jeder der 1,80 groß ist auf L wohl fühlen wird, solange er jetzt nicht gerade direkt vom Dirtbike kommt, wobei man sich selbst dann schnell an die Geometrie gewöhnen wird.


mowood schrieb:


> Der Stack ist beim ICB ja recht hoch, was ja die gestreckte Körperhaltung etwas entschärfen sollte?



Durch den hohen Stack ist der Reach effektiv länger als bei einem Rad mit geringerem Stack welches du evtl. mit Spacern unterm Vorbau fahren müsstest.


----------



## Xooldman (16. Dezember 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Ich bin 181cm mit einer SL 90cm. Also genau zwischen M und L.


Mit der Schrittlänge dürfte das Sitzrohr des M schon recht kurz werden. Da ist man dann schnell am Limit mit einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze. Habe die gleiche SL und das 460er Sitzrohr meines Liteville in L reicht gerade so. 435 wären da meiner Meinung nach zu kurz.


----------



## mowood (16. Dezember 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Durch den hohen Stack ist der Reach effektiv länger als bei einem Rad mit geringerem Stack welches du evtl. mit Spacern unterm Vorbau fahren müsstest.


hmm? Durch den hohen Stack wird die horizontale Oberrohrläng länger, aber wieso jetzt der Reach?


----------



## Phi-Me (16. Dezember 2015)

Durch den Lenkwinkel. Geht ja nicht gerade runter...


----------



## mowood (16. Dezember 2015)

@Phimi Sicher. Recht du hast. Bin schon ganz wirr im Kopf.
...Und tatsächlich macht das erschreckend viel aus, bei 2cm höheren Stack sind das fast 1cm mehr Reach.
Andersrum gedacht haben vergleichbare Räder bei 2cm weniger Stack etwa 1cm kürzeren effektiven Reach .
Macht jetzt die Endscheidung nicht einfacher und spricht wieder für M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist schonmal ein sehr schönes Stück Metall.
> Du hast dich wegen der Laufruhe für das L entschieden? Oder gibts noch weitere Argumente?
> Und zu welcher Größe hat sich @Speziazlizt entschieden?


Ich habe die Maße grob mit dem Slide in L verglichen, auf dem ich mich sehr wohl fühle, und um genügend Kniefreiheit für den Wiegetritt zu haben und aus Mangel an Probefahrten denke ich, dass das L gut zu mir passen wird. 
Die etwas bessere Laufruhe wird mir auch gut gefallen.
Bei meinem Rad wird der Radstand zusätzlich noch etwas länger, da ich eine 160/130er Gabel einbauen will. Deswegen kommt auch erstmal ein flacher Lenker dran.


----------



## Fury (17. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe die Maße grob mit dem Slide in L verglichen, auf dem ich mich sehr wohl fühle, und um genügend Kniefreiheit für den Wiegetritt zu haben und aus Mangel an Probefahrten denke ich, dass das L gut zu mir passen wird.
> Die etwas bessere Laufruhe wird mir auch gut gefallen.
> Bei meinem Rad wird der Radstand zusätzlich noch etwas länger, da ich eine 160/130er Gabel einbauen will. Deswegen kommt auch erstmal ein flacher Lenker dran.


Du kombinierst den schönen Answer Vorbau  mit einem schnöden Ritchey Lenker?  Warum nimmst Du denn nicht den schönen Answer Carbon Lenker dazu? Nicht flach genug?  Den gibts auch in rot...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2015)

...der ist mir im Moment noch zu teuer, aber wenn sich die Wogen "hast du schon wieder ein Rad bestellt  "zu Hause geglättet haben kommt der vielleicht auch ans Rad.


----------



## Fury (17. Dezember 2015)

ich finde, der Preis passt eigentlich...:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CJO9rJHb4skCFScXwwod_6AJ2g&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> ich finde, der Preis passt eigentlich...:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CJO9rJHb4skCFScXwwod_6AJ2g&gclsrc=aw.ds


...der Preis ist schon gut, aber immer noch 70-80€ mehr. 
Aber bis März ist noch viel 
Zeit... da kann sich vielleicht noch was ändern.


----------



## Fury (17. Dezember 2015)

dann hättest die gesparten Euro aber mal lieber in eine Hope Sattelklemme investiert....

...duck und weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> dann hättest die gesparten Euro aber mal lieber in eine Hope Sattelklemme investiert....
> 
> ...duck und weg...


Ey, ich habe schon ein Haufen Geld in meinem Spezialantrieb versenkt.


----------



## Fury (17. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ey, ich habe schon ein Haufen Geld in meinem Spezialantrieb versenkt.


Gut, dass Du das sagst. Ich hätte das sonst glatt nachgebaut...

Sattelklemme gäb es z.B. diese in schön:
http://www.funnmtb.com/product_detail.php?fid=18


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du das sagst. Ich hätte das sonst glatt nachgebaut...
> 
> Sattelklemme gäb es z.B. diese in schön:
> http://www.funnmtb.com/product_detail.php?fid=18


Versenkt sollte ich in investiert umschreiben, denn es ist dann schon das zweite Bike mit dem Antieb was ich fahre. Möchte ich nicht mehr drauf verzichten. 

Die Sattelklemmen sehen super aus.  
...ich hätte meine Bestellungen erstmal mit dir abgleichen sollen...


----------



## Fury (17. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> ...ich hätte meine Bestellungen erstmal mit dir abgleichen sollen...


jaaaah und wo kaufen auch immer mit mir absprechen...:

http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/sattelschalle-funn-frodon-rot/99147.html


----------



## LC4Fun (17. Dezember 2015)

ich suche immer noch eine sattelklemme im Emerald green....


----------



## Fury (17. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ich suche immer noch eine sattelklemme im Emerald green....


k. A. was das für ein grün sein soll, aber *tune* könnte passen...


----------



## LC4Fun (17. Dezember 2015)

tune und reverse passen nicht, spank hat alles mögliche in der Farbe aber keine Sattelklemme


----------



## micha63 (17. Dezember 2015)

www.leichtkraft-cycles.com
Probierts  mal dort!


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> tune und reverse passen nicht, spank hat alles mögliche in der Farbe aber keine Sattelklemme


Passt die Farbe?






Suche seit längerem Erfahrungsberichte zu der Klemme am MTB (wiegt nur 6g)  und du würdest bestimmt hervorragend als Versuchskaninchen dienen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Dezember 2015)

Hast du mal bei Sixpack geschaut? Das Electric Green könnte vielleicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (17. Dezember 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hast du mal bei Sixpack geschaut? Das Electric Green könnte vielleicht passen.



Danke, hab die Jungs mal angeschrieben. Die haben eh grad meine LEV zur Revision


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ich suche immer noch eine sattelklemme im Emerald green....


schau mal hier http://www.trickstuff-shop.de/epage...th=/Shops/TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/SKG
gibt auch spacer und steuersatzspannsystem in dieser farbe!


----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

Leute, was soll emerald green (also smaragdgrün) denn für eine Farbe sein? Dieser Name ist eine Aussage ohne Wert!
Eine Farbe suchen geht nur mit Normungen wie z.B. RAL, HKS, Pantone, NCS usw. Hinter Cannondale green wie bei Trickstuff steht mit Sicherheit auch ein (mehr oder weniger) genormter Farbton. Vielleicht kann hier ja BommelMaster eine Info rausfinden, wenn das für LC4Fun überhaupt die richtige Farbe ist.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Dezember 2015)

aber irgenwdie weiß halt doch jeder was er damit meint oder?

ob er genau den farbton auch an einem anderen produkt findet, weiß nur der zufall.


----------



## Rick7 (18. Dezember 2015)

gibt ja schon Farben die unter ihren "Markennamen" bekannter sind als unter ihrer seriellen Nummer.
Ich sag nur british racin green... oder dieses Porsche gulf Blau bzw. Orange.
Ach ja da gabs doch noch son rotes mit Pferd vorne drauf  
Da funktioniert das mit der Vereinheitlichung ja schon ganz gut auch ohne Nummer.

Genauso machts halt jetzt DVO...irgend ne Serienfarbe wird schon dahinter stecken.


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Dezember 2015)

super Fury9, jetzt sagst mir noch in RAL, HKS und Pantone welche Eloxal Farbe DVO bei der Emerald verwendet und dann hast Du mir schon sehr geholfen


----------



## Rick7 (18. Dezember 2015)

die Emerald ist doch nicht eloxiert... wird also schwierig da n elox Ton zu finden der genau zum Lack passt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

scheint ein spezielles grün zu sein. 
Ev. weiß DVO welche Komponenten von welchem Hersteller farblich perfekt passen.


----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> super Fury9, jetzt sagst mir noch in RAL, HKS und Pantone welche Eloxal Farbe DVO bei der Emerald verwendet und dann hast Du mir schon sehr geholfen


Such Dir die passenden Antworten von Rick7 und BommelMaster aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> aber irgenwdie weiß halt doch jeder was er damit meint oder?
> ...


gib mal emerald green oder smaragdgrün in google ein und schau was kommt...

... das hat mit der Farbkollektion von Spank und allen anderen mal 0,0nix zu tun...

@LC4Fun: RAL6001 smaragdgrün! Hilfreich?


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Dezember 2015)

Was ist mit dir los? warum so bockig?

Es geht um die Federgabel Emerald von DVO. Diese hat ein bestimmtes grün. Jeder der die federgabel mal gesehen hatte, weiß um was es geht.

Dass google unter Emerald green etwas anders versteht ist logisch - tut hier aber nichts zur Sache.

Was der Suchende hier meint, ist ein Farbton, der Zur Emeraldfedergabel passt. Da wir alle nicht wissen, was für ein Farbton das nach irgendeiner spezifikation ist, können wir alle nur schätzen, ob vielleicht ein anderes Produkt mit grünem Eloxal in etwa dem Grün der DVO-Federgabel entspricht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

Smaragd als Edelstein, der allen ähnlichen neueren Farben den Namen gibt, ist von Natur aus sehr unterschiedlich was das Grün angeht. Teils mit kräftigem blaustich bis hin zu gelblich. 
Es wird schwierig nur durch Beschreibungen oder Abbildungen den passenden Farbton zu finden. 
Da hilft nur nebeneinander halten oder Empfehlungen von Jemandem, der die Teile schon live  nebeneinander begutachtet und verglichen hat. 
Alles andere ist Zufall wenn es passt. 
Siehe mein Steuersatz und Sattelklemme in rot... die sahen auf getrennten Fotos passend aus und gleichzeitig auf Foto schon unterschiedlich. Real auf dem Tisch sind sie auch nicht farblich perfekt. 
Aber mir reicht das... bleicht eh noch nach. 

Grauer Rahmen mit grünen Elementen stelle ich mir super vor, hab es mir aber verkniffen da es noch viel schwerer ist als mit rot, alles passend zusammen zu stellen. 
Aber wenn es klappt in grün...Super.


----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Was ist mit dir los? warum so bockig?


Ne ne, ich bin doch nicht bockig! Sorry, wenns so rüberkam! . Ich hab beruflich mit Farbe zu tun, daher...

Ich will ja nur klarstellen, dass solche Farbangaben wie "Cannondale Grün", "Smaragdgrün" oder sowas reine Fantasiebezeichnungen sind und keinerlei Aussagekraft haben.
Das einzige was hilft ist, Farbfächer in die Hand nehmen (Pantone z. B.) an die Farbe der Wahl ranhalten und dann hat man was belastbares.

Wenn ich nach Smaragdgrün gefragt werde, fällt mir halt RAL 6001 ein. Und da ist tune näher dran als die Spank Farbe, die hat aber nix mit smaragdgrün zu tun...


----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist unmöglich nur durch Beschreibungen oder Abbildungen den passenden Farbton zu finden...


hab ich mal korrigiert...


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Dezember 2015)

das wissen wir, dass das nicht möglich ist durch recherche im internet den exakten farbton zu finden. aber vielleicht ist eben irgendwo eine klemme dabei, die halbwegs passt, mh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> hab ich mal korrigiert...


...ist schon möglich... dauert halt nur extrem lange. 
Z.B. würde ich dich jetzt erstmal losschicken um dir den grünen Topf zu besorgen den ich gerade neben die Federgabel halte, damit du weißt wie das aussieht und selber merkst ob es passt. 
Und so weiter.... bis man das richtige grün gefunden hat. 
Jetzt braucht man nur noch das gefundene farblich genau passende Teil, könnte ein Kugelschreiber sein, zum Lieferanten der Sattelklemme zum vergleichen schicken. 
Wenn passt ist gut, wenn nicht Kugelschreiber zum nächten schicken.... 

Man könnte natürlich auch gleich die Gabel zum vergleichen verschicken. 

Oder man sucht sich einen Lieferanten der die Gabel und Sattelklemmen im Programm hat, und bittet ihn um den Vergleich.


----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...ist schon möglich... dauert halt nur extrem lange.
> Z.B. würde ich dich jetzt erstmal losschicken um dir den grünen Topf zu besorgen den ich gerade neben die Federgabel halte, damit du weißt wie das aussieht und selber merkst ob es passt.
> Und so weiter.... bis man das richtige grün gefunden hat.
> Jetzt braucht man nur noch das gefundene farblich genau passende Teil, könnte ein Kugelschreiber sein, zum Lieferanten der Sattelklemme zum vergleichen schicken.
> ...


Genau wegen so einem Gefrickel hat sich jemand den *R*eichs*A*usschuss für *L*ieferbedingungen ausgedacht...


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Dezember 2015)

Puh das ist dann ne Menge Arbeit für den Verkäufer, und dann wird er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit trotzdem keine Klemme verkaufen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2015)

Und trotzdem wirst du Unmengen an Produkten finden deren exakte Farbe in keinem RAL-Fächer zu finden ist. Ich vermute sogar es sind mehr als die die eine RAL-Farbe nutzen.


----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wirst du Unmengen an Produkten finden deren exakte Farbe in keinem RAL-Fächer zu finden ist. Ich vermute sogar es sind mehr als die die eine RAL-Farbe nutzen.


Und die Amis erst mal... sorry, unsere amerikanischen Freunde... Schon mal einen Pantone Fächer in der Hand gehabt? Die spinnen, die Am...


----------



## zr0wrk (18. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ich habe schon mal einen Pantone-Fächer in der Hand gehabt. Aber ich bin überrascht, zu erfahren, dass man Eloxalfarben in Pantone-, HKS- oder RAL-Fächern finden können soll. Wenn man irgendwo ein Teil zum Eloxieren gibt, wird einem immer gesagt, dass sie für das Resultat nicht garantieren können. Welcher Farbton da am Ende entsteht, hängt eben nicht nur von den verwendeten Farbstoffen ab, sondern neben der Legierung des Werkstücks selbst auch von anderen, schwer zu kontrollierenden Parametern. Deswegen können zwei Chargen aus demselben Eloxalbad eben doch verschieden ausfallen. Aus diesem Grund stehen an den eloxierten Teilen dann eben auch keine Farbton-Nummern dran, sondern solche Phantasienamen. Die Anzahl der möglichen Farben ist, soweit ich weiß, auch deutlich geringer als die des Pantone- oder RAL-Systems.


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Dezember 2015)

also, ich suche das grün, dachte es sei eloxiert

http://www.federgabel-info.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/DVO-Emerald-1.jpg


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe schon mal einen Pantone-Fächer in der Hand gehabt. Aber ich bin überrascht, zu erfahren, dass man Eloxalfarben in Pantone-, HKS- oder RAL-Fächern finden können soll. Wenn man irgendwo ein Teil zum Eloxieren gibt, wird einem immer gesagt, dass sie für das Resultat nicht garantieren können. Welcher Farbton da am Ende entsteht, hängt eben nicht nur von den verwendeten Farbstoffen ab, sondern neben der Legierung des Werkstücks selbst auch von anderen, schwer zu kontrollierenden Parametern. Deswegen können zwei Chargen aus demselben Eloxalbad eben doch verschieden ausfallen. Aus diesem Grund stehen an den eloxierten Teilen dann eben auch keine Farbton-Nummern dran, sondern solche Phantasienamen. Die Anzahl der möglichen Farben ist, soweit ich weiß, auch deutlich geringer als die des Pantone- oder RAL-Systems.


Und deswegen solange suchen bis die Teile nebeneinander gehalten zusammen passen. 
Selbst wenn man Gabel und Sattelklemme in einer Werkstatt neu eloxieren lässt, ist das Ergebnis nicht zwingend zufriedenstellend. Verschiedene Alulegierungen, Dichte.... usw.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

Lasst alles 24K vergolden... das passt immer.


----------



## zr0wrk (18. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> also, ich suche das grün, dachte es sei eloxiert
> http://www.federgabel-info.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/DVO-Emerald-1.jpg


Willst du eigentlich *diese *Gabel am ICB2 fahren? 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Lasst alles 24K vergolden... das passt immer.


Ja, oder schön in drei Schichten mit RAL2005 lackieren. Das sieht eigentlich immer super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe schon mal einen Pantone-Fächer in der Hand gehabt. Aber ich bin überrascht, zu erfahren, dass man Eloxalfarben in Pantone-, HKS- oder RAL-Fächern finden können soll.


kann man auch nicht finden. Für Eloxaltöne gibts wieder extra Muster, tlw. aber auch standardisiert. Die genannten Fächer dienen nur zur Veranschaulichung und sind - falls notwendig - leicht zu beschaffen und als Farbrichtung brauchbar.


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Dezember 2015)

nein, ne schwarze 150mm Pike kommt dran...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> also, ich suche das grün, dachte es sei eloxiert
> 
> http://www.federgabel-info.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/DVO-Emerald-1.jpg


Selbst an der Gabel sind es zwei, eigentlich drei, verschiedene Grün. 









...die Stellrädchen und die Achse passen nicht zu den Rohren.


----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> also, ich suche das grün, dachte es sei eloxiert
> 
> http://www.federgabel-info.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/DVO-Emerald-1.jpg


die Rohre sind eloxiert, die Aufkleber gedruckt. Könnten auch metallic gedruckt sein, sieht aber auf dem Bild nicht so aus.

btw. ich glaube nicht, dass das Sixpack-Grün passt... und nach so einer grünen Sattelklemme suche ich auch schon länger...


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Dezember 2015)

dann eher passend zum Lenker und den Stellrädchen


----------



## zr0wrk (18. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> dann eher passend zum Lenker und den Stellrädchen


Im Zweifelsfall geht immer schwarz, oder?


----------



## Fury (18. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> dann eher passend zum Lenker und den Stellrädchen


ich fand die Reverse eigentlich ganz passend, aber vielleicht ist die Eloxal Charge anders ausgefallen?

Wenn die Farbe relativ genau passen soll, frag mal User @Mad-Line , ob er den gewünschten Ton treffen kann. Solltest dann halt eine unbehandelte Klemme haben aber das wäre ja noch das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Thomas (18. Dezember 2015)

Hier gibt es massig neue Fotos von den eloxierten Rahmen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78511


----------



## Rick7 (18. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> also, ich suche das grün, dachte es sei eloxiert
> 
> http://www.federgabel-info.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/DVO-Emerald-1.jpg





LC4Fun schrieb:


> also, ich suche das grün, dachte es sei eloxiert
> 
> http://www.federgabel-info.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/DVO-Emerald-1.jpg




ok sry da muss ich mich korrigieren, ich hatte nicht die Emerald (da sind die Rohre natürlich eloxiert) sondern die diamond im Kopf.
Sieht stark nach Lasurlack aus.









Thomas schrieb:


> Hier gibt es massig neue Fotos von den eloxierten Rahmen:



schön  Ich finde so pur Rahmen mässig sogar den blauen schöner als den Silbernen  (das ich das sage)...aber wehe man sieht son blau aufgebaut - dann isses einfach zu viel. Aber über Geschmack ...^^

Edit: verdammt die eloxierten Rahmen sehen echt besser aus als gedacht! Oh mann gut dass ich mir gerade was ähnliches aufgebaut habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. Dezember 2015)

*Blue (RH S)*



*
Green (RH M)*




*Titan (RH L)*




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/78511

Die Decals beim Dämpfer würden mir da in stealth black aber besser gefallen. 
Ansonsten gut gelungen!


----------



## Phi-Me (18. Dezember 2015)

Richtige leckerchen! Wenn nicht das Praxissemester winken würde... -,-


----------



## -N0bodY- (18. Dezember 2015)

Also das Titan in L könntet Ihr eigentlich gleich so zu mir schicken   

Hätte vorher nicht gedacht das dass Blau so dermaßen knallt. Vom Grün hätte ich mehr erwartet. Ich find es irgendwie fad. mehr in Richtung gift Grün hätte mir besser gefallen. Oder aber noch dunkler und kräftiger.


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Dezember 2015)

ist das fiesssss. Ich will meinen Rahmen .... schnüff...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

Mein grauer L-Rahmen ist eben bei mir angekommen, aber ohne FOX sondern schön RockShoxBlack :delirium:


----------



## Xooldman (18. Dezember 2015)

Da steht er nun im Walde...zum Greifen nah und doch noch 100 Tage weg. Aber bin über meine Entscheidung Titan Elox recht froh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2015)

Ist das Titanfarbene nicht das XL? Oberrohr höher am Sitzrohr verschweißt und keine Verbindung zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr. Wenn ich mir die Bilder vom Grünen so anschaue scheint mir als würde die gestrahlte Oberfläche der Farbe ein wenig die Strahlkraft nehmen, während das blaue eher davon profitiert. Möglich dass es real auch nochmal anders aussieht.


----------



## Vincy (18. Dezember 2015)

Nein, dass ist L.

Hier die Größenübersicht: *XL*, *L*, *M*, *S*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2015)

Ok, übergeredet


----------



## zr0wrk (18. Dezember 2015)

Hmmm ... ich finde, keiner der Rahmen harmoniert sehr gut mit dem Kashima-Coating des Dämpfers. Wenn ich mir dann noch eine ebensolche Gabel daran vorstelle, kommt da nichts schönes - vielleicht aber trotzdem was gutes - dabei rum. Am ehesten, glaub ich, geht das noch mit dem Grün. Obwohl die Oberflächen als solche ganz gut aussehen, bin ich angesichts dessen mit meiner Idee, den Rahmen pulvern zu lassen, doch ganz glücklich. Kashima-Elox wäre natürlich passend.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Dezember 2015)

oh nice... diese Teile sehen so rattenscharf aus, dass ich irgendwie schwer widerstehen kann.

Am liebsten würd ich Teil der ICB2 Community als Besitzer sein. Leider sagt mein Konto gerade nein dazu. grrr das blau oder graue würde mich schon extrem reizen.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (18. Dezember 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Passt die Farbe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fahre ich am Enduro seit 1,5 Jahren mit knapp 90kg fahrfertig ohne Probleme


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mein grauer L-Rahmen ist eben bei mir angekommen, aber ohne FOX sondern schön RockShoxBlack :delirium:



öhm, Rahmen angekommen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Fahre ich am Enduro seit 1,5 Jahren mit knapp 90kg fahrfertig ohne Probleme


Wenn dein Rad ein sehr gut ausgeriebenes Sitzrohr besitzt, ist die Klemme ausreichend.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Dezember 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> öhm, Rahmen angekommen?


Scheint realistisch zu klingen, weil du bist der Einzige der nachfragt. 
...war nur so ein Tagtraum von mir. 
Gefühlt müsste ich aber mit bei den ersten Bestellern dabei sein, wenn es nicht schon eine interne Bestellliste gegeben hat.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (19. Dezember 2015)

Warum kann man die Builtkids immer noch bestellen? Ich dachte am 15. war endgültig Schluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Racer (19. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann werden ein paar Bikes zusätzlich auf Halde produziert. Wenn die auch weg sind, dann ist Schluss.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xooldman (20. Dezember 2015)

Darf man fragen was ihr als Laufräder für das Gerät im Sinn habt - für die, die nur einen Rahmen bestellt haben?


----------



## Ochiba63 (20. Dezember 2015)

Spank Oozy Trail 295 Felgen mit Hope Naben .


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Dezember 2015)

China Carbonfelgen auf Chinanaben mit Sapim Laser Speichen.

Wenn du einfach einen preiswerten Komplett LRS suchst würde ich dir einen DT Swiss E1700 (eher Enduro, sprich breit und stabil) oder einen M1700(eher Singletrails, etwas schmaler, etwas leichter) empfehlen: http://www.mantel.com/de/search/?q=dt+m1700


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Dezember 2015)

DT Swiss EX 1501 Spline One 27,5" Laufradsatz - 6-Loch - VR: 15x100mm/QR | HR: 12x142mm/QR


----------



## Xooldman (20. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell fahre ich Flow Ex mit Hope Naben. Die sind nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Könnte ich mir wieder vorstellen. Die Spank Oozy Trail hatte ich auch auf der Liste. Was ist von der Ryde Edge 28 zu halten? Wär halt noch bissel breiter. Oder ganz breit... WTB i35? Würde vielleicht auch mal Tune Naben ausprobieren. Da lässt sich ja etwas Mehrgewicht der Felge wieder kompensieren. .... Ach so viele Optionen. Was für ein Spass.


----------



## Rick7 (21. Dezember 2015)

Sind die Spank Felgen jetzt schon besser was die tubeless Kompatibilität betrifft? War doch nicht immer das Gelbe vom Ei dieses "Ooh bah" Profil bisher, was man so hört. Selber hatte ich jetzt noch keine aber die Oozy trail stünde immer auf der Liste der interessanten Felgen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe einen lrs mit sabrosa und die gehen prima schlauchlos.


----------



## Thiel (21. Dezember 2015)

Diverse Reifen Tubeless auf einer Spike35 gefahren. Keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHitAndi187 (21. Dezember 2015)

Habe auch ein Satz Hope Pro 2 mit Flow Felgen im Bestand und diese kommen dann bestimmt an´s ICB - auch wenn es leichtere gibt...


----------



## Felger (21. Dezember 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen lrs mit sabrosa und die gehen prima schlauchlos.



Findest du? Bei meinen Subrosa EVO 30Al ist es um einiges mühsamer die Reifen ans Felgenhorn zu bekommen, damit der Aufbau endlich zu dichten beginnt, als bei anderen Felgen. Ebenso rutscht der Reifen, sobald drucklos (z.B. Milch nachfüllen übers Ventilloch), sehr leicht wieder weg vom Felgenhorn - und dann hat man mit der Standpumpe schon oft seine liebe Not

EDIT: ansonsten finde ich die Subrosa super! Gewicht/Steifigkeit ist für Alu Top. Am HT habe ich viele Durchschläge - aber bisher keine wirklichen Dellen. Das verwundert mich immer noch


----------



## Xooldman (21. Dezember 2015)

Interessant. Tubeless ist für mich jedoch absolutes Muss. Bei den Flow Ex ging das bisher immer problemlos, bis auf einen etwas zu groß gefertigten Rock Razor, der mir in der ersten Kurve prompt von der Felge hüpfte.


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Dezember 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> und dann hat man mit der Standpumpe schon oft seine liebe Not


Haste so 'ne MTB-spezifische Pumpe mit großem Volumen? Die sollte das Problem ja ein wenig mindern. 
Jetzt gibt's ja auch noch diese Booster-Pumpen mit Druckbehälter. Solange die aber 140,- EUR kosten, würde ich's doch noch mal mit 'ner Cola-Flasche probieren. Ist nicht so chic, aber billiger und funktioniert auch.


----------



## Felger (21. Dezember 2015)

wird zwar jetzt immer mehr OffTopic  : ne, hab mal ne Weile mit Cola-Flasche, ging so lala. Eine Booster-Pumpe wollte ich mir holen, aber laut den Reviews gingen die dann nur noch bescheiden als normale Pumpe und bei 29 oder Plus ist anscheinend das Speichervolumen schon wieder knapp. Ist dann ein 6L Hornbach Kompressor geworden. Da ploppt alles immer sofort auf die Felge  hilft aber unterwegs oder generell im Urlaub auch nicht , wenn das Ding im Keller steht. Mit meiner Ministandpumpe für unterwegs LEZYNE MICRO FLOOR DRIVE HV geht ansonsten schon einiges - aber nicht bei der Subrosa...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2015)

Also die Kombination aus DT Spline CSW (Cube Sonder-Spec) und WTB Vigilante ließ sich einfach mit der Standpumpe montieren. Kein rumgemache mit Druckspeichern, Kompressoren oder sonstigem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte mal evtl den neuen Schwalbe Schlauch im Erdgeschoss testen.
Was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.schwalbe.com/de/schwalbe-evotube.html


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Dezember 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal evtl den neuen Schwalbe Schlauch im Erdgeschoss testen.
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Ja, wenn du mit Schläuchen fahren willst, warum nicht? Mach doch. Wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe, sind die Reifen ja bei den Build-Kits nicht montiert, oder? Da kannst du also auch unkompliziert Schläuche reinziehen - ich meine, ohne die Sauerei mit der schon enthaltenen Milch.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. Dezember 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> Ist dann ein 6L Hornbach Kompressor geworden... ...hilft aber unterwegs oder generell im Urlaub auch nicht , wenn das Ding im Keller steht.


Im Urlaub einfach an die nächste Tanke fahren. Da sollte es Druckluft geben.
Hilft einem auf dem Trail natürlich nicht viel...!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (21. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du mit Schläuchen fahren willst, warum nicht? Mach doch. Wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe, sind die Reifen ja bei den Build-Kits nicht montiert, oder? Da kannst du also auch unkompliziert Schläuche reinziehen - ich meine, ohne die Sauerei mit der schon enthaltenen Milch.



Ja so würde ich es gern testen. Ich sehe sonst kein Vorteil schlauchlos zu fahren.


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Dezember 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Im Urlaub einfach an die nächste Tanke fahren. Da sollte es Druckluft geben.
> Hilft einem auf dem Trail natürlich nicht viel...!


Ist auch für Reifenwechsel eher suboptimal. Um zwischendurch mal Luft nachzufüllen ... ja, klar, aber wenn du da mit Milch und Werkzeug hantierst ... Abgesehen davon ist es in manchen Ländern gar nicht so selbstverständlich, dass es an der Tanke Druckluft gibt. In Italien etwa habe ich da schon manchmal lange gesucht. 



Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ja so würde ich es gern testen. Ich sehe sonst kein Vorteil schlauchlos zu fahren.


Sonst? Verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Die Vorteile von Tubeless-Systemen sind doch hinlänglich bekannt. Die Nachteile auch.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Dezember 2015)

harter Tobak für bekennende Gewichtsfetischisten 

Sieht aber lackiert aus also vermutlich ca. -100g und inkl. "Marzocchi Achse", vermutlich auch ca. 100g.
Relativiert den Tobak dann schon etwas .


----------



## Tobias (23. Dezember 2015)

@Plumpssack du bist zu schnell. Warte doch mal, bis ich gute Fotos gemacht habe... 

3.071 g bringt meiner. Der Lack wiegt gut 200 g (Erfahrungswert), außerdem ist die Marzocchi Schnellspannsteckachse mit im Gewicht enthalten --> die bringt allein 78 g auf die Waage.

Mit *Eloxierung* komme ich also rechnerisch auf ein *Gewicht von 2.793 g*. Die aktuellen Muster bringen es auf weniger als 2.850 g, von dem her sollte die Rechnung aufgehen. Mit dem Lack zahle ich halt beim Gewicht den Preis dafür, dass es so geil aussieht


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Dezember 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> ...Die aktuellen Muster bringen es auf weniger als 2.850 g...



Das ist ja ne super Nachricht! Ich glaub, ich fange langsam mal an alle Teile im Keller zu wiegen und in die Excel einzutragen. Da ist mein Bike ja quasi fertig und wartet nur noch auf die "unter 2850g" in echt


----------



## Rick7 (23. Dezember 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> @Plumpssack
> Mit *Eloxierung* komme ich also rechnerisch auf ein *Gewicht von 2.793 g*.



War erst auch etwas schockiert, aber das Gewicht passt dann ja voll.


----------



## Tobias (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab die Teile eben mal sortiert... Weihnachten! Zielgewicht ziemlich genau um 12 kg mit Pedalen, idealerweise weniger 




 

Und natürlich gibt es auch eine 150er Reverb dazu, die es jedoch nicht aufs Bild  geschafft hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde immer mehr, dass es eine gute Sache war, das Teil ohne Farbe zu ordern. Allerdings ... die Möglichkeiten, die sich auftun, sind so viele ... wie soll ich nur?


----------



## Walroß (23. Dezember 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> Zielgewicht ziemlich genau um 12 kg mit Pedalen, idealerweise weniger


Mit solchen Laufrädern sollte das ja machbar sein  Wohl gute Beziehungen oder nen Geldscheißer daheim  Hast Du die schon mal getestet? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die trotz Ihres Gewichts auch ein paar Sprünge wegstecken...


----------



## waldbauernbub (23. Dezember 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> Ich hab die Teile eben mal sortiert... Weihnachten! Zielgewicht ziemlich genau um 12 kg mit Pedalen, idealerweise weniger


Sehr schön ... bis auf die ... äh Unstimmigkeit der Kante zwischen Unter- und Oberrohr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich finde immer mehr, dass es eine gute Sache war, das Teil ohne Farbe zu ordern. Allerdings ... die Möglichkeiten, die sich auftun, sind so viele ... wie soll ich nur?


Wenn du noch lackierst bin ich dann schon 4Wochen auf Piste. 
Schade das die Lasurvarianten rausgefallen sind. 



Was nehmt ihr für einen Kettenstrebenschutz? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kettenstrebenschutz-shark-fin-443876
...den habe ich mal geordert, allerdings klappriges Plaste. Mal sehen ob es einigermaßen passt?


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn du noch lackierst bin ich dann schon 4Wochen auf Piste.


Wieso? Ich kann doch eine Saison raw fahren, und dann im Winter lackieren lassen. Bis dahin habe ich auch genügend Zeit, mir zu überlegen, wie ich das genau haben will.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich kann doch eine Saison raw fahren, und dann im Winter lackieren lassen. Bis dahin habe ich auch genügend Zeit, mir zu überlegen, wie ich das genau haben will.


...oder so...


----------



## Fury (23. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr für einen Kettenstrebenschutz?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kettenstrebenschutz-shark-fin-443876
> ...den habe ich mal geordert, allerdings klappriges Plaste. Mal sehen ob es einigermaßen passt?


Du bist manchmal echt schmerzfrei...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Du bist manchmal echt schmerzfrei...


...Schläuche, Reifen, Isolierband und dergleichen gefällt mir auch nicht. 
Am liebsten wär mir ein "angegossener" Schutz direkt vom Hersteller... so ala Speiseeis, Canyon... aus Kunststoff.


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Dezember 2015)

MarshGuard zum aufkleben habe ich die Saison als Kettenstrebenschutz am Enduro getestet. Bin hoch zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> MarshGuard zum aufkleben habe ich die Saison als Kettenstrebenschutz am Enduro getestet. Bin hoch zufrieden.


Hast du dafür einen Link.?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich nehme Lenkerband. Sieht ordentlich gewickelt sauber aus und hält was aus. Man muss natürlich vernünftiges Klebeband für den Abschluss verwenden. Am ICB 2.0 werde ich evtl. mal das durchsichtige Cinelli probieren.


----------



## Ochiba63 (23. Dezember 2015)

amenduro habe ich einen alten schlauch aufbeschnitten innen schön sauber gemacht doppelseitiges klebeband draufgeklebt zurechtgeschnitten und dann an die kettenstrebe gelebt. sieht gut aus und funktioniert super.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. Dezember 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> Ich hab die Teile eben mal sortiert... Weihnachten! Zielgewicht ziemlich genau um 12 kg mit Pedalen, idealerweise weniger
> Anhang anzeigen 446692Und natürlich gibt es auch eine 150er Reverb dazu, die es jedoch nicht aufs Bild  geschafft hat




Ein schöner Gabentisch.


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hast du dafür einen Link.?



https://www.google.de/search?q=slap...zW3vLJAhVHz3IKHY5tDIgQsAQIPQ&biw=1545&bih=941


----------



## Tobias (23. Dezember 2015)

11,85 kg ohne Pedale (376 g) und mit viel tubeless Milch - da kann ich nicht klagen 

@Walroß der Laufradsatz ist zum Testen und genau um die Fragestellung geht es uns. Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (23. Dezember 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> 11,85 kg ohne Pedale (376 g) und mit viel tubeless Milch - da kann ich nicht klagen



...nicht, dass ich es Dir nicht gönne... ABER WARUM HAST DU EINS UND ICH NICHT??? *buhuhuhu* *schnüff*


----------



## Phi-Me (23. Dezember 2015)

Goddogott sieht das toll aus! 

Und unter 12 kg ohne Lack wäre schön klasse...


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Dezember 2015)

Der beste Kettenstrebenschutz ist mMn aus dem Baumarkt von Tesa die weiche Seite von Klettband zum aufkleben. Gibts als Rollen.
Leiser gehts eigentlich nicht und es sieht sehr clean aus weils nicht um die komplette Strebe gewickelt werden muss.

Die Lackierung sieht super aus. Gibts schon aktuellere Prognosen wann die Rahmen ausgeliefert werden? Kommt das noch hin mit Ende März @Tobias ?


----------



## LC4Fun (24. Dezember 2015)

Jungs, ich würde meine XTR Bremsen (9020 / I-Spec II) gerne mit (neon?) bunten Leitungen bestücken. Möglichst natürlich leichter als original und mindestens gleich stabil bzw. gerne sogar fester für einen noch stärkeren Druckpunkt. Leider kenne ich mich -vom regelmässigen kürzen und entlüften der Shimanos abgesehen - damit aber gar nicht aus. Googeln bringts zwar Vorschläge, aber keine Ahnung, was davon an die aktuelle XTR passt bzw. was man ohne Spezialwerkzeug selbst konfektionieren kann.

Habt Ihr Tipps für mich zum einlesen oder gar Links zu vorkonfektionierten Kits?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (24. Dezember 2015)

Evtl hier mal rein schauen -> LINK


----------



## BommelMaster (25. Dezember 2015)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Jungs, ich würde meine XTR Bremsen (9020 / I-Spec II) gerne mit (neon?) bunten Leitungen bestücken. Möglichst natürlich leichter als original und mindestens gleich stabil bzw. gerne sogar fester für einen noch stärkeren Druckpunkt. Leider kenne ich mich -vom regelmässigen kürzen und entlüften der Shimanos abgesehen - damit aber gar nicht aus. Googeln bringts zwar Vorschläge, aber keine Ahnung, was davon an die aktuelle XTR passt bzw. was man ohne Spezialwerkzeug selbst konfektionieren kann.
> 
> Habt Ihr Tipps für mich zum einlesen oder gar Links zu vorkonfektionierten Kits?



da kannst du mal bei goodridge schauen. die haben alle möglichen farben und den beste ndruckpunkt, den es bei hydraulikleitungen gibt.

nicht ganz günstig und nicht ganz leicht, aber extrem widerstandsfähig


----------



## Joerg80 (25. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

welche Reifen montiert ihr denn auf eurem ICB, bzw was habt ihr vorgesehen?

Ich bin da derzeit noch etwas unentschlossen, weil der Markt einfach riesig ist. Ich hätte gerne was leichtes, gut rollendes, mit trotzdem gut Grip... Lässt sich das überhaupt vereinen 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## LC4Fun (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mich für ne Schizo-Kombi entschieden: Vorne Gans Dampf und hinten Racing Ralph. Quasi leicht beschleunigend hinten und grippig vorne - hoffe das poppt trotzdem


----------



## Xooldman (25. Dezember 2015)

Vorne Hans Dampf Trailstar und hinten Nobby Nic Pacestar (ab 2015er) und alternativ auch ein Hans Dampf Pacestar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (25. Dezember 2015)

hihi gleiche Reifen hab ich auch. top dinger!


----------



## Plumpssack (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich probiere mal WTB Trailboss TCS Light High Grip vorne und hinten.


----------



## Tobias (25. Dezember 2015)

Es weihnachtet sehr:





Bessere Bilder in Kürze. Reifen sind die neuen Fat Albert und mit dem Matsch heute haben sie sich so lala vertragen


----------



## JokerT (26. Dezember 2015)

supergeil!


----------



## Baumbaer (27. Dezember 2015)

Das Thema Reifen hätten wir ja schon für den Aufbau. Nun mal ans Fahrwerk. Wollte erst selbst aufbauen und jetzt steht ein Magura TS8 im Keller. Dann habe ich umdisponiert und ein Buildkit geordert. Da wäre dann eine Pike dabei. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage welche Gabel reinkommt. Magura, RS oder alles verhöckern und eine Manitou mit IRT? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Felger (27. Dezember 2015)

Manitou, obwohl ich die magura nicht kenne


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Dezember 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> Es weihnachtet sehr


Wo biste denn nun gewichtsmäßig gelandet?


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Dezember 2015)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wo biste denn nun gewichtsmäßig gelandet?


...das steht schon weiter oben. 

*******
11,85 kg ohne Pedale (376 g) und mit viel tubeless Milch - da kann ich nicht klagen <br /><br />@Walroß der Laufradsatz ist zum Testen und genau um die Fragestellung geht es uns. Bin gespannt.<br /><br />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*********


----------



## liquidnight (29. Dezember 2015)

Wie bestellt man denn diese Lackierung ?  Ich  seh immer nur Grau/Grün/Blau :-(

Btw.: gibt's irgendwo schon einen Standorte-Thread ?  Mich würde interessieren wie sich ein M- oder ein S-Rahmen anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (29. Dezember 2015)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Wie bestellt man denn diese Lackierung ?


Beim Lackierer deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Tobias (29. Dezember 2015)

So ist es - Custom Made


----------



## Rick7 (29. Dezember 2015)

Schon ein echt geiler Hobel @Tobias 
Vor allem mal wieder ne silberne federgabel zu verbauen find ich cool. Kommt irgendwie retro mässig daher  schonmal viel Spaß damit.


----------



## LC4Fun (29. Dezember 2015)

Ach, meines würde bestimmt auch toll aussehen. Ich bräuchte eigentlich
nur noch den Rahmen


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. Dezember 2015)

Das mit dem Rahmen wird wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr. Garantiert!


----------



## zr0wrk (29. Dezember 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Vor allem mal wieder ne silberne federgabel zu verbauen find ich cool. Kommt irgendwie retro mässig daher


Passt aber wie die Faust aufs Auge. Gefällt mir an diesem Bike sehr gut. Die Decals der Gabel ließen sich vielleicht farblich noch anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (30. Dezember 2015)

Hat sich eigentlich die Hinterbaucharakteristik gegenüber http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/11/alutech-icb20-prototype.html im Endzustand noch wesentlich geändert?


----------



## LC4Fun (30. Dezember 2015)

Xooldman schrieb:


> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/11/alutech-icb20-prototype.html



Und was sieht man da? *blinzel*blinzel* ?


----------



## Xooldman (31. Dezember 2015)

*blinzel*blinzel* .... Man sieht da Diagramme


----------



## LC4Fun (31. Dezember 2015)

Xooldman schrieb:


> *blinzel*blinzel* .... Man sieht da Diagramme



Ah ja, danke!

Ne, im ernst. Ich hab kapiert was man da sieht und Google Translate hat auch geholfen das zu verstehen. Aber da ich kein Fahrwerks-studierter bn und es da auch keine "Ideallinien" gibt geht mir die Fähigkeit völlig ab da was zu beurteilen....

Für mich wäre interessant zu wissen: 
Ist irgendwas daran a) suboptimal und b) sollte durch irgendwas bestimmtes gegengesteuert werden... (z.B. habe ich ein ovales 32er Blatt gekauft - vielleicht ist das zu klein, zu gross, zu unruhig...)


----------



## JokerT (31. Dezember 2015)

Nö, der Hinterbau vom ICB ist super.

Durch das Ovale Blatt hast du an der "großen" Position halt ein kleines bisschen weniger Anti-Squat, ich denke aber, dass das nicht besonders ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## zr0wrk (31. Dezember 2015)

Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn mal einer, der es kann und sonst nichts weiter zu tun hat, die Diagramme unter hinter dem Link erläutern könnte. Die Referenzobjekte sind ja einerseits mehr oder weniger bekannt und dem ICB eben auch gar nicht so unähnlich (beides auch Eingelenker ohne Umlenkung, in Falle des Santa Cruz hängt der Dämpfer allerdings oben im Rahmen), anderseits weichen die Kennlinien doch teils deutlich von denen des ICB ab. Ob das nun besonders gut, besonders schlecht oder gar irrelavant ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Auch wenn sich der Autor des Artikels ja einig ist, dass es sich "für einen Eingelenker" um ein gutes Ergebnis handelt, bin ich ob der teils völlig gegensätzlichen Charakteristik etwas verwundert. Ist dafür allein die Dämpferverlängerung verantwortlich?




Was zum Beispiel die *Anti-Squat*-Kennlinie angeht, entwickeln sich die %-Werte der Vergleichsmodelle mit der Raderhebung stetig nach oben, während das ICB zunächst nahezu konstant bleibt, gegen Ende etwas abfällt. Die Kurve startet ja schon unterhalb der beiden anderen, die Distanz zwischen dem ICB und den verglichenen Modellen erhöht sich also über die ganze Messreihe. Was heißt das? Welche Prozente werden hier gemessen? Wippt das Rad nun mehr oder weniger? Wirkt die Dämpfung stabilisierend oder destabilisierend? Ist das ICB konstant besser oder konstant schlechter? Wenn es besser ist, wieso sind die anderen so schlecht? Oder sind sie einfach "nur anders"?

Oder wurde das bereits an anderer Stelle umfänglich besprochen und kann da nachgelesen werden?

*EDIT: *Imho ganz gute Erklärungen der verschiedenen Kennlinien gibts hier.

Diesen Erläuterungen entnehme ich, dass ein Anti-Squat-Wert zwischen 100% und 120% wünschenswert ist und dass dieser Wert mit Raderhebung (Wheel Travel) steigen sollte, um das Fahrwerk "stabil" zu machen. Das heißt, je mehr das Fahrwerk einfedert, desto größer sind die aus dem Pedalieren resultierenden Kräfte, die das Hinterrad wieder in die "neutrale" Position zwingen. Bei ICB ist keines von beiden der Fall, wenn ich das Diagramm richtig lese. Das heißt, das Fahrwerk wird die durchs Pedalieren wirkenden Gewichtskräfte nicht vollständig neutralisieren (AS < 100%), das Bike wird im Wiegetritt wippen. Die nach diesen Erläuterungen "besten" Werte hat in dem Vergleich das Orange Five, das bei 30% Sag ungefähr bei 114% Anti-Squat liegt. Oder?

Antonio Osuna, der spanische Autor sieht das nicht so kritisch. Wenn ich ihn recht verstehe, sieht er das im Zusammenhang mit den Werten für Pedalrückschlag (11,5°) und Brake-Squat (92%) als eine vergleichsweise gute Kennlinie an, wobei ich in dem Diagramm für den Pedalrückschlag z.B. nicht verstehe, wieso es zwei Kurven für jedes Bike gibt. Aber Antonio erklärt seine Diagramme ausführlich, dafür muss man aber des Spanischen mächtig sein und etwas Zeit mitbringen. An Letzterem hapert es bei mir gerade.


----------



## Xooldman (31. Dezember 2015)

Ja, leider bin auch ich kein Fahrwerksspezi - ich versuche auch nur ein wenig zu verstehen, wie sich das neuen Rad im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen verhalten wird. Anti Squat sieht offenbar recht gut aus. Einzig brake squat schein recht hoch zu sein, wobei das wahrscheinlich für einen Eingelenker auch nicht zu verwunderlich ist.

Ich hatte für mich die ganze Zeit zwischen dem Canyon Spectral und dem ICB hin und herüberlegt. Jetzt würde ich zu gern hören, dass das ICB den besseren Hinterbau hat. Ich hoffe das ist auch so.


----------



## Rick7 (31. Dezember 2015)

Das spectral ist sicherlich ein sehr feines Rad, aber alleine die Einfachheit des Eingelenkers und die Exclusivität sprechen schon für s icb2. Allgemein muss man beim eingelenker bei größer werdenden federwegen mehr tun um an die guten Eigenschaften vom Horst link (z.B. anti squat bei gutem ansprechverhalten) ranzukommen. Hier scheint beim Eingelenker die Lage (Höhe)des Drehpunkts entscheidend zu sein. Für eine ausreichende Progression wurde beim Icb die Anlenkung des Dämpfers mit Verlängerung gewählt. Im Vorfeld wurde beim Ingenieur in Bezug auf Eingelenker viel Überzeugungs Arbeit geleistet und er ist mit dem Ergebnis wohl mehr als zufrieden. 

@zr0wrk im vorabstimmungs thread zur kinematik des Rades gibt es reichlich Diskussionsstoff zum nachlesen


----------



## Schwobenflyer (31. Dezember 2015)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Ja, leider bin auch ich kein Fahrwerksspezi - ich versuche auch nur ein wenig zu verstehen, wie sich das neuen Rad im Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen verhalten wird. Anti Squat sieht offenbar recht gut aus. Einzig brake squat schein recht hoch zu sein, wobei das wahrscheinlich für einen Eingelenker auch nicht zu verwunderlich ist.
> 
> Ich hatte für mich die ganze Zeit zwischen dem Canyon Spectral und dem ICB hin und herüberlegt. Jetzt würde ich zu gern hören, dass das ICB den besseren Hinterbau hat. Ich hoffe das ist auch so.



Ich hatte ein 2015er Spectral und jetzt wieder verkauft wegen dem wippenden Hinterbau.
Jetzt endlich ist das ICB 2.0 fertig und ich habe das Erdgeschoss bestellt und freu mich riesig darauf.


----------



## Xooldman (31. Dezember 2015)

Ja, die Beiträge über einen wippenden Hinterbau vor allem bei den schwereren Fahrern sowie einige andere Kleinigkeiten haben mich dann zum ICB geführt. Ich wollte ein zuverlässiges und robustes Gefährt haben. Pressfit und fehlende ISCG Aufnahme waren mir auch ein Dorn im Auge. Jetzt bin ich auch einfach gespannt, wie sich das ICB fahren wird. Leider muss man ja noch 3 Monate warten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (31. Dezember 2015)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Leider muss man ja noch 3 Monate warten.....



Aaaaaahhhhhhh - was hat der Tobias, was ich nicht hab?.... stimmt, einen Rahmen.... 

Guten Rutsch Euch allen!


----------



## nuts (31. Dezember 2015)

Guten Rutsch allerseits. Immerhin kommen die Rahmen ab Mitternacht nicht mehr "nächstes Jahr"


----------



## m2000 (1. Januar 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch allerseits. Immerhin kommen die Rahmen ab Mitternacht nicht mehr "nächstes Jahr"


Gutes neues Herr Project-manager


----------



## LC4Fun (1. Januar 2016)

Hätte nicht dieses Jahr der Rahmen kommen sollen?


----------



## LC4Fun (1. Januar 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Antonio erklärt seine Diagramme ausführlich, dafür muss man aber des Spanischen mächtig sein...



Ne, hab das grad mal von Google ins ENGLISCHE übersetzen lassen - dann ist es einwandfrei lesbar! Also entweder Google kann gar kein deutsch, oder die spanischen Texte waren ursprünglich mal englisch und sind von google ins spanische "tränslädäd" worden


----------



## Dakeyras (1. Januar 2016)

Er kommt ja auch dieses Jahr... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (1. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Also entweder Google kann gar kein deutsch, oder die spanischen Texte waren ursprünglich mal englisch und sind von google ins spanische "tränslädäd" worden


Das Letztere würde mich überraschen,  denn der Autor ist ja Spanier. Aber egal, wenn die englische Übersetzung lesbar und verständlich ist, wird's ja für die meisten hier taugen. Das kann man sogar direkt auf der Seite umstellen. Ich hatte die deutsche Version auch versucht, aber die ist ja tatsächlich nicht zu verwenden.


----------



## foreigner (2. Januar 2016)

nicht schlecht, was mit unserem kleinen Trailbike so geht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Januar 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, was mit unserem kleinen Trailbike so geht.


...das entscheidende ist ja nicht mit auf dem Bild, aber die Flugphase sieht schon stattlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (2. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> aber die Flugphase sieht schon stattlich aus.


Da hast Du wohl recht. Ich will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich würde behaupten, das sind mehr als die 61 cm, die Alutech erlaubt


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Januar 2016)

Walroß schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl recht. Ich will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich würde behaupten, das sind mehr als die 61 cm, die Alutech erlaubt


Genau das sieht man ja nicht. 
Es könnte auch nur absolut ein halber Meter sein mit einer Schlucht dazwischen und idealer Landung in eine Senke hinein. ... also sind es nur Weitenmeter.


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Januar 2016)

Ich brauche endlich meinen Rahmen ich wurde heute wieder von Endurofahrern auf meinem XC Hardtail verblockte Trails runtergejagt, da hab ich langsam genug von


----------



## LC4Fun (2. Januar 2016)

jage sie halt hoch so lange...


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> jage sie halt hoch so lange...


Da machen die immer nicht mit

Edit:

Die Naben sind eingetroffen, machen für 150€ erstmal einen guten Eindruck


----------



## ridemore (3. Januar 2016)

Hello everyone 
This is my first post here, I'm from Roma, Italia.
I don't speak german so I have to write in english, hope you don't mind.

I'm going to order an ICB 2.0 frame with a fox damper, but I'm torn between titan and green.
I will transfer all my components that are on my actual bike:






The Fox fork is a perfect match with the damper and the other bits I think that are nice both on titan or green.
My grey chrome handlebar would be great with the titan, but in the end I think that brown saddle and grips are nicer on green.
Green/brown reminds me of this Guzzi Griso that always make me drool 






What do you think?
I'm more towards the green, but to me it's *very important *that the color tone is that of the latest pictures and not close to the rendering (that I don't like)
How close to reality is the color tone of this picture?






Thank you
Ciao!
Franco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (3. Januar 2016)

Hi Franco!

I Think the more exclusive choise is the Green.

The color looks as on the picture and not as dark, as the renderings. I saw other pictures from taiwan etc. All have the color of the picture.

Another Point is the perfect match of the kashima coating with the green. 

To me, there is no question....

...sadly, it's yours.=)

Cheers!
Philipp


----------



## Mc_Racer (3. Januar 2016)

Yes, green is the right choice if you combine it with brown and the kashmia coating! The orange Fox Decals doesn't match as perfect in  blue as they do in green!
So, go for green!


----------



## ridemore (4. Januar 2016)

Thanks, so green light for green 
now I have a problem, this morning tried to buy the frame with the 75% deposit option but a warning says that it's not available anymore and that the delivery could be delayed


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Januar 2016)

In another thread Basti sad that the sets are available until monday..:



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Bis Montag ist noch alles bestellbar, danach nur noch lagernde Rahmen! Lieferzeit immer noch April!



Maybe he can make another statement on the situation with the deposit offerings @supurb-bicycles ?


----------



## Phi-Me (4. Januar 2016)

Yes! Try to talk to Basti!  He can help you!


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. Januar 2016)

ridemore schrieb:


> Thanks, so green light for green
> now I have a problem, this morning tried to buy the frame with the 75% deposit option but a warning says that it's not available anymore and that the delivery could be delayed


Ciao Franco,
I will always answer to a Guzzisti;-)
The warning is a standard message from our system as we don't have frames on stock. Just keep on going with your order, you will get order confirmation and payment terms later. 
the ano green is awesome!
Best regards,
seb


----------



## SebT-Rex (4. Januar 2016)

nochmal auf deutsch: aktuell sind noch alle Größen und Farben als Rahmenset zu haben!


----------



## ridemore (5. Januar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ciao Franco,
> I will always answer to a Guzzisti;-)
> The warning is a standard message from our system as we don't have frames on stock. Just keep on going with your order, you will get order confirmation and payment terms later.
> the ano green is awesome!
> ...



Yes I placed the order and I received the confirmation along with payment details.
Thank you for your help!
Now the long wait...
Cheers
Franco


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Januar 2016)

We have been waiting since six weeks, now. You will survive it


----------



## Xooldman (5. Januar 2016)

Aber es ist schon so, dass mit einer Lieferung nicht vor Ende März / Anfang April zu rechnen ist oder besteht Hoffnung auf eine frühere Lieferung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridemore (5. Januar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> We have been waiting since six weeks, now. You will survive it :thumb:



Your are right, but if only there was more snow in central Italy , I would not care


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. Januar 2016)

ridemore schrieb:


> Your are right, but if only there was more snow in central Italy , I would not care


I will be in tyrol in february , so please : no snow! i will have some ICB with me, if you like, we can meet and test!


----------



## hnx (5. Januar 2016)

Bis vor Kurzem hätte ich dem Wunsch noch Chancen eingeräumt. Bist aber sicher einer der wenigen Reisenden in der Zeit, die diesen Wunsch hegen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (5. Januar 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Bis vor Kurzem hätte ich dem Wunsch noch Chancen eingeräumt. Bist aber sicher einer der wenigen Reisenden in der Zeit, die diesen Wunsch hegen.


bis gestern sah es noch gut aus, aber jetzt liegt überall Schnee... dann halt Finale, auch nicht so blöd;-)


----------



## ridemore (5. Januar 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> I will be in tyrol in february , so please : no snow! i will have some ICB with me, if you like, we can meet and test!



Thank you for the opportunity, I'd like very much but from Rome to Tyrol is a long way (...and I still prefer to ski/snowboard wintertime  )


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Januar 2016)

ridemore schrieb:


> Thank you for the opportunity, I'd like very much but from Rome to Tyrol is a long way (...and I still prefer to ski/snowboard wintertime  )



Roma --> Bolzano 4 hours by train and then you are nearly in Tyrol


----------



## Alumini (5. Januar 2016)

Baut die Fabrik immer nur ein Modell nach dem anderen? Teibuns gerade eingetroffen (also vor 4-8 Wochen fertig geworden), Sennes gerade fertig und Mitte/Ende Februar hier. ICB angekündigt für Ende März/Anfang April...


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Baut die Fabrik immer nur ein Modell nach dem anderen? Teibuns gerade eingetroffen (also vor 4-8 Wochen fertig geworden), Sennes gerade fertig und Mitte/Ende Februar hier. ICB angekündigt für Ende März/Anfang April...



Ich denke einfach mal Alutech hat die anderen Modelle früher, in anderen Mengen und zu anderen Konditionen platziert.


----------



## ridemore (7. Januar 2016)

Question about the geometry.
Why the stack is so high, compared to other "similar" bikes?

Let's see some frames I was considering before pulling the trigger on ICB 2.0 

All frames size L
ICB 2.0: 636
Kona Process 134: 610
Banshee Spitfire: 596
Transition Scout: 606
Bird Aeris: 598
Vitus Escarpe 601
Canyon Spectral: 621
Even compared to other Alutech bikes the stack is higher on the ICB 2.0

As we can see the ICB 2.0 has the higher stack of all (in some cases by far), the closest one is the Canyon Spectral that in some reviews has been criticized for the high cockpit...

I'm curious to know which were the design decisions that led to this and how this can affect the handling.
Just for info I'm 188 and now I have a Kona Explosif with a stack of 626 (Kona lowered it by 12mm on 2016 model) and no risers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Januar 2016)

We have chosen a high stack, because most of the average riders in this Forum are using spacers from 10 to 25mm plus handlebars with rise from 10 to 40mm at bikes with this type of "modern" Geometry. Additionaly nearly all riders, who were testing the prototypes of the 2.0 liked the high stack.


----------



## Phi-Me (7. Januar 2016)

So in Other words: with the high Stack, you do not need too many ugly looking spacers...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Januar 2016)

More important: every spacer under the stem reduces the reach. Especially at low steeringangles.


----------



## LC4Fun (7. Januar 2016)

I'm looking forward using a 5mm Spacer and 10mm handlebar in combinbation with 150mm Pike at the M-Frame


----------



## luniz (7. Januar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> More important: every spacer under the stem reduces the reach. Especially at low steeringangles.


Hmm... extending the top of the steerer tube does have the same effect if I'm not completely messing things up in my mind ?!


----------



## ridemore (7. Januar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> We have chosen a high stack, because most of the average riders in this Forum are using spacers from 10 to 25mm plus handlebars with rise from 10 to 40mm at bikes with this type of "modern" Geometry. Additionaly nearly all riders, who were testing the prototypes of the 2.0 liked the high stack.



Thanks for the explanation 
Like I said I don't use spacers and my bike has a 626mm stack, but I just realized that I changed the fork from 120mm (original) to 150 so in reality I should have about 655mm
Mounting my fork to the ICB 2.0 frame I should actually have less stack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AboAC (7. Januar 2016)

luniz schrieb:


> Hmm... extending the top of the steerer tube does have the same effect if I'm not completely messing things up in my mind ?!



Reach is measured horizontally between the top of the steerer tube and the bottom bracket. So for a given frame, the longer steerer tube is already taken into account.

Andreas


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2016)

oi, wosch den nu hia los, simma bai pinkbike oda wosch?
Sehr gut Männer, perfektes Beispiel für eine gelungene Integration, Mutti wär stolz auf uns!


----------



## hnx (7. Januar 2016)

High stack these days is mostly an optical thing. Less spacer, lower ahead cap and low rise bars. Preferring medium to low stack as I can play around with different bar rise and spacers (running "weird" combo of no spacers with 38mm riser on my current bike).

---



AboAC schrieb:


> Reach is measured horizontally between the top of the steerer tube and the bottom bracket. So for a given frame, the longer steerer tube is already taken into account.
> 
> Andreas


Not if you extend the steerer tube after the frame is build.


----------



## Kosmoprolet (7. Januar 2016)

Schreibt doch bitte wieder in Deutsch, der Basti versteht nur die Hälfte


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Januar 2016)

Kosmoprolet schrieb:


> Schreibt doch bitte wieder in Deutsch, der Basti versteht nur die Hälfte


woas soagst?


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Januar 2016)

Perché non parliamo italiano col ragazzo?


----------



## LC4Fun (7. Januar 2016)

keiner mag Klugscheißer, moinami


----------



## Phi-Me (8. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> keiner mag Klugscheißer, moinami



Meeein Gott... 

...Mir geht ein Licht auf! 

Deswegen haben wir hier alle keine Freunde


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> keiner mag Klugscheißer, moinami


Die sind mir im Moment aber lieber als so ein Gutmenschlein.


----------



## ridemore (8. Januar 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Perché non parliamo italiano col ragazzo?



Sarebbe ottimo, ma non sono sicuro che da queste parti l'italiano venga capito meglio dell'inglese 
It would be great, but I'm not sure that around here italian is understood better than english


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (10. Januar 2016)

Tobias schrieb:


> 11,85 kg ohne Pedale (376 g) und mit viel tubeless Milch - da kann ich nicht klagen



Ich habe heute mal alles was schon da ist gewogen. Also wenn der M- Rahmen wirklich mit 2.800g bei mir ankommt, dann werde ich ohne Pedale (364g) und inkl. ca. 200g tubeless gedöns laut Excel bei ca. 12,3KG rauskommen. Und dabei hab ich noch nicht mal aufs Gewicht geachtet. Ich denke, das wird gut


----------



## Mc_Racer (10. Januar 2016)

Servus an Alutech,
wäre es nicht sinnvoll, einen 2x11-Umbau-Kit für das Erdgeschoss mit Umwerfer, Trigger und e*thirteen-Kettenrädern (mit oder ohne Spider, was halt leichter ist) für das ICB2.0 anzubieten? Ist das überhaupt möglich (Kettenflucht, Freigängigkeit etc.)?
Kann ja vielleicht auch als preislich attraktive Vororder laufen, Lieferung dann zusammen mit dem Bike.
Noch wer Interesse?


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal alles was schon da ist gewogen. Also wenn der M- Rahmen wirklich mit 2.800g bei mir ankommt, dann werde ich ohne Pedale (364g) und inkl. ca. 200g tubeless gedöns laut Excel bei ca. 12,3KG rauskommen. Und dabei hab ich noch nicht mal aufs Gewicht geachtet. Ich denke, das wird gut


Da würde mich mal eine Teileliste interessieren, ohne aufs Gewicht zu achten..?

Bei mir kommt mit aufs Gewicht achten kaum weniger raus:

Alutech ICB 2.0 L 3000
Fox Float X 400
Fox 34 factory 1800
DT240s R/350 F 370
Chinacarbon 800
Sapim Laser SP 260
Sapim Polyax 20
Hope Race X2/E4 740
Sram S2210 32t 535
Mortop BSA GXP 80
X1 medium 260
X1 Trigger 125
XG-1195 265
Sram PC XX1 260
Reverb Stealth 560
SDG Circuit Carbon 160
Haven 35mm 50mm 140
Next SL 35 10mm 180
ESI Racers Edge 65
Yuniper 44/56 85
Sattelklemme 10
Absoluteblack Topcap 5
Maxxis Minion DHF/SS TL 1900
Mallet E 420
Außenhülle 50


Gesamt 12490

sorry für die nicht vorhandene Formatierung, ist strg-c strg-v aus excel


----------



## LC4Fun (11. Januar 2016)

ich hab halt ohne auf die UVP zu achten zusammen gekauft, was ich geil fand und relativ "preiswert" bekommen konnte  

Partliste gibt es erst wenn ich fertig bin, aber ich kann heute Abend mal die Gewichte je Bauteil raus kopieren...


----------



## Tobias (11. Januar 2016)

Nach den ersten schönen Ausfahrten kann ich sagen, dass meins auf jeden Fall leicht genug ist um maximal Spaß zu haben


----------



## LC4Fun (11. Januar 2016)

ja, so macht man sich Freunde... definitiv


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Januar 2016)

Am Wochenende kam wieder ein Paket. 







LRS: Hope Pro II + Ryde Trace Trail 25 + Sapim Laser
Vorbau: 35 mm, 0°
Steuersatzlager oben/unten + Head Doc

Die Naben waren aus einem 26"-LRS noch vorhanden. 
Habe diese bei GoCycle checken und wieder einspeichen lassen.
Bei Hope gibt´s wirklich jedes Fitzelteilchen als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Tobias (11. Januar 2016)

@LC4Fun bitte nicht böse sein - ich wollte doch nur deine Vorfreude steigern


----------



## LC4Fun (11. Januar 2016)

alles gut, hatte nur die   vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Januar 2016)

Vor allem sind die Bilder doppelt hart... einmal das Rad unserer Träume und dann noch der Schnee, den es bei mir auch nicht gibt.


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Januar 2016)

Tobias schrieb:


> ...ich wollte doch nur deine Vorfreude steigern


Nur noch 12 Wochen warten: Dann ist Anfang April!
Hoffe, dann heißt es nicht: "Dauert leider noch mind. 4 Wochen."
So als kleiner April-Scherz.


----------



## LC4Fun (11. Januar 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Da würde mich mal eine Teileliste interessieren, ohne aufs Gewicht zu achten..?



Anbei die vorläufige Teileliste. Werte ohne Farbe sind vergleichbare von früher bzw. Angaben hier aus der  Gewichtsdatenbank, grüne sind fix und orangene werden voraussichtlich noch weniger da Leitungen, Ketten, etc. noch ungekürzt gewogen wurden...

Auch Teile die nicht drauf stehen sind berücksichtigt , wie z.B. die Kralle im Steuerrohr (bei der Gabel) oder die Aheadkappe (beim Vorbau)...


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Januar 2016)

Ist aber schon leicht schön gerechnet, oder?

Denke, dass du schon an den 13 kratzen wirst

Grüße!


----------



## LC4Fun (11. Januar 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Ist aber schon leicht schön gerechnet, oder?



Hm, welche Werte meinst Du? Grün und Orange ist gewogen. Tretlager, Monarch, Dämpferlager habe ich am anderen Bike zu dem Gewicht dran, am Hinterreifen habe ich schon 10% mehr eingetragen, als der letzte gewogen hat... 

Habe ich etwas vergessen?


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Januar 2016)

Hi! Ehrlich gesagt, dachte ich wirklich in erster Linie an den Hinterreifen, das Innenlager, sowie an die Menge Milch, die fehlenden Ventile etc...

Ist auch nicht böse gemeint gewesen, ich erwische mich selbst oft beim Schönschätzen. Aber wenn alles gewogen ist und du den Krempel schon Zuhause liegen hast, ziehe ich meinen Antrag auf Beschuldigung der Schönrechnerei zurück 

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (11. Januar 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Hi! Ehrlich gesagt, dachte ich wirklich in erster Linie an den Hinterreifen, das Innenlager, sowie an die Menge Milch, die fehlenden Ventile etc...



ja, Milch und Ventile hatte ich beim Enduro tatsächlich ca. 50g mehr pro Rad - danke für den Hinweis! Rest wird sich zeigen. Bei den Bremsen bin ich mal gespannt, ob die angepassten Jagwire Züge leichter oder schwerer werden als die noch ungekürzten Shimpanso Schläuchle... Hab bei der Gelegenheit entdeckt, dass witzigerweise mein Enduro in Excel 200g schwerer ist als an der Kofferwaage 


**************************
EDIT 23.00Uhr: Habe das vordere Laufrad montiert:
+ Ventil
+ Tesaband (zweilagig)
+ Milch
- Originales Felgenband
-> ca. 65g Mehrgewicht bzw. 1652g vorderes Laufrad ohne Bremsscheibe


----------



## nuts (11. Januar 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Servus an Alutech,
> wäre es nicht sinnvoll, einen 2x11-Umbau-Kit für das Erdgeschoss mit Umwerfer, Trigger und e*thirteen-Kettenrädern (mit oder ohne Spider, was halt leichter ist) für das ICB2.0 anzubieten? Ist das überhaupt möglich (Kettenflucht, Freigängigkeit etc.)?
> Kann ja vielleicht auch als preislich attraktive Vororder laufen, Lieferung dann zusammen mit dem Bike.
> Noch wer Interesse?



_Wenn _da eine ausreichende Menge zusammen kommen sollte, wäre das was. Das bereits verbaute 1X Kettenblatt würde aber definitiv mitgeliefert, gleiches gilt für das Schaltwerk. Grund: Diese Teile sind bereits bestellt, hier nachträglich in die Bestellung zu greifen, geht absolut nicht.

Jetzt aber mein großes Achtung! Ein 1X11 Schaltwerk kann nicht offiziell für 2X11 verwendet werden, da das obere Schaltröllchen nicht konzentrisch mit dem Drehpunkt des Schaltwerkkäfigs liegt. Es ändert sich also beim Schalten vorne der Abstand von Schaltröllchen zu Kassette, der das Schaltverhalten deutlich beeinflusst. Evtl. kommt es sogar zur Kollision von Käfig und Kassette. Deshalb müsste einem seriösen 2X11 Umbau-Kit auch ein Schaltwerk beiliegen. Das macht das Set dann wiederum so teuer, dass es wohl nicht mehr so richtig attraktiv wird?! Sorry, falls das jetzt pessimistisch klingt, aber so ist mein Stand. Eventuell hat jemand anders tatsächlich schonmal ein 1X11 Schaltwerk mit Umwerfer kombiniert? Bei mir ist es reine Theorie...


----------



## Mc_Racer (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo @nuts: 
Danke für diese wichtige Info!
Absolut verständlich, dass die Built-kits so wie bestellt ausgeliefert werden, hab ich ja auch so bestellt.

Da ich bisher nicht nach Schaltwerken geschaut habe, ist mir entgangen, dass es da unterschiedliche für 2x11 und 1x11 gibt. Das wird das Interesse für einen Umbau-Kit sicher einschränken.
Dennoch wäre zumindest ein detaillierte Teile-Liste für mich als Laie sehr hilfreich! 

@Comfortbiker: wie ist es bei dir mit den beiden Narrow-Wide Kettenblättern? Welches Schaltwerk fährst du? 2x11?


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Januar 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Hallo @nuts:
> Danke für diese wichtige Info!
> Absolut verständlich, dass die Built-kits so wie bestellt ausgeliefert werden, hab ich ja auch so bestellt.
> 
> ...



Wenn du mein Thema überfliegst, findest du so ab Seite 4 speziell Antworten und Bilder. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...1x11-eine-loesung-fuer-jedes-gelaende.744328/
Ich fahre nun bald die dritte Saison in der Konfiguration und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Allerdings habe ich mir für das ICB2.0 das 2x11 Schaltwerk gekauft um diese Version auch in den Test einbeziehen zu können. 

Aber nach jetzigem Stand sage ich, das ein schalten von max. 4 Zähnen Unterschied mit dem 1x11 Schaltwerk möglich ist. Allerdings muss das Schaltwerk perfekt eingestellt sein. 

Meine spezielle Lösung ist genau aus diesem oben genannten Grund entstanden, weil mir alles andere zu unwirtschaftlich erschien... und habe es wieder so gewollt und nicht bereut.


----------



## LC4Fun (12. Januar 2016)

ich bin irritiert... meint Ihr die Wide-Narrow Blätter sind durch normale Umwerfer schaltbar? IMHO bräuchte man eher einen Umheber, der die Kette erst nach oben und dann zur Seite nimmt... Aber jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt: warum baust Du dann vorne nicht einfach auf XTR um und verschebelst einfach die Kurbel?


----------



## trophy (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin auch fleißig an der Teilebeschaffung und habe dazu folgende Frage:

Welche Achse fahrt ihr hinten? Passt folgende: https://r2-bike.com/EXTRALITE-Steckachse-Black-Lock-123-Maxle-142-12-x-142-mm

Laut Excel kommt mein Rad auf 13,4 kg mit Pedalen

Herzliche Grüße
Maximilian


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ich bin irritiert... meint Ihr die Wide-Narrow Blätter sind durch normale Umwerfer schaltbar? IMHO bräuchte man eher einen Umheber, der die Kette erst nach oben und dann zur Seite nimmt... Aber jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt: warum baust Du dann vorne nicht einfach auf XTR um und verschebelst einfach die Kurbel?


Um deine Verwirrung aufzulösen:
McRacer will eigentlich normale Ketenblätter mit Umwerfer fahren. Das kann er aber mit einem normalen 1x11 X-Horizon Schaltwerk nur machen, so lange das kleine Blatt nicht zu klein wird, denke bei 28 oder so ist Schluss und das größe dürfte auch nicht viel mehr als 32 oder vielleicht 34 haben. Müsste man ausprobieren was möglich wird bevor das Schaltröllchen in die Kassette knallt. Und er muss dann im Zweifel auch eine Führung fahren. Mit NW-Blättern wird das natürlich nix. Die sind ja extra dafür gebaut dass die Kett da nicht runter geht.

Die Lösung von Komfortbiker verzichtet auf den Umwerfer und setzt stattdessen auf ein zweites kleineres NW-Blatt für längere Aufstiege. Wenn man lange hoch und lange runter fährt sicher keine schlechte Lösung, vor allem da die Kettenlinie schonender für das Ritzel hinten Blatt sein dürfte. Macht halt im Zweifel nur ölige Flossen.


----------



## Mc_Racer (12. Januar 2016)

Sorry für die Verwirrung, die Narrow-Wide-Kettenräder sind natürlich nicht über Umwerfer schaltbar, sondern die Kette muss - wie von  @Lt.AnimalMother geschrieben und im verlinkten Artikel von @Comfortbiker nachzulesen - von Hand umgelegt werden.

Vorteil der NW-Lösung mit 28&32 Zähnen wäre, das man wohl den 1x11-Umwerfer weiter nutzen kann und sich das Gewicht für Umwerfer und Trigger mit Bowdenzug spart. Nachteil sind die mehr oder weniger öligen Finger, wenn man denn mal umlegt.

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, welche Variante es bei mir wird. Habe bisher nur 1x11 mit 32 Zähnen vorne für 2 Stunden auf einem Conway WME getestet, und das war mit bereits in der Eifel, an einer Stelle, die ich mit 2x10 (22/36 und 11-36) noch gut hochstrampeln kann, bereits zu lang übersetzt. Bin halt ne Memme ;-)

Hier meine aktuelle Übersetzung 2x10: http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...1+tf=85+dtf=5+ru=231+vr=0-0+ge=false+rt=false

Und hier das Erdgeschoss mit 30Z: http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...14,12,10+tf=85+dtf=5+ru=224+ge=false+rt=false

Die Lösung von @Comfortbiker  mit 28-32 Zähnen vorne: http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...0+tf=85+dtf=5+ru=224+vr=0-0+ge=false+rt=false

Da würde mir im kleinen Gang noch immer ein bisschen zur bisherigen Übersetzung fehlen.

Wirklich eine Verbesserung wäre dann tatsächlich 2x11 mit 24-36Z: http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...0+tf=85+dtf=5+ru=224+vr=0-0+ge=false+rt=false

Wird wohl auf 2x11 rauslaufen, dann kann ich ja zur Kompensation das 1x11 Schaltwerk und 30er-Kettenrad direkt weiterverkaufen. Leider bleibe ich dann auch ohne Pedale mit dem Erdgeschoss bestimmt nicht mehr unter der 13 kg-Marke :-(


----------



## LC4Fun (12. Januar 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher, welche Variante es bei mir wird. Habe bisher nur 1x11 mit 32 Zähnen vorne für 2 Stunden auf einem Conway WME getestet, und das war mit bereits in der Eifel, an einer Stelle, die ich mit 2x10 (22/36 und 11-36) noch gut hochstrampeln kann



Der Mensch wächst mit seinen Aufgaben 

Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass ich 2013 mit mulmilgem Gefühl von meinem 3x9 Zesty auf mein 1x11 Spicy mit 30er Blatt am 26" Hinterrad umgestiegen bin. Die erste Ausfahrt in der Pfalz war noch etwas härter als erwartet, zwischenzeitlich fahre ich alles und überall mit dem 32er Blatt am Spicy. Das Limit setzt nicht die Übersetzung, sondern das steigende Vorderrad.

Am XC fahre ich mit 26"MTB und 28"RR ein 38er XX1 und bin auf der Suche nach nem grösseren Blatt, mein ICB 2.0 bekommt ein ovales 32er gegen 650B


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Januar 2016)

Mir ist das 32er oval, das ich am HT fahre, noch ne Spur zu viel. Ich werde mir für's ICB 2.0 wohl noch eine Directmount-Kurbel suchen und auf 30 oval runter gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (12. Januar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mir ist das 32er oval, das ich am HT fahre, noch ne Spur zu viel. Ich werde mir für's ICB 2.0 wohl noch eine Directmount-Kurbel suchen und auf 30 oval runter gehen.



Also bei der XX1 kannst Du den Spider weg machen und DM Oval montieren


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Januar 2016)

Hab aber derzeit ne RatzeFatze mit 104er Lochkreis im Einsatz, da ist ein 32er Oval das kleinstmögliche


----------



## ullir (12. Januar 2016)

Tobias schrieb:


> Nach den ersten schönen Ausfahrten kann ich sagen, dass meins auf jeden Fall leicht genug ist um maximal Spaß zu haben



Mal eine Frage zu deiner Lackierung: Ist der Rahmen zweifarbig lackiert, also silber und rot, oder ist das silberfarbige der unlackierte Teil des 'raw' - Rahmen? Und ist es lackiert (so sieht es aus), oder pulverbeschichtet?

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Mc_Racer (12. Januar 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Wirklich eine Verbesserung wäre dann tatsächlich 2x11 mit 24-36Z: http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelre...0+tf=85+dtf=5+ru=224+vr=0-0+ge=false+rt=false



Schade, die Directmount Double-Shiftrings von e*thirteen gibt es wohl nur entweder als *22-36* oder als *24-38*: http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/components/double-rings/#! Das sollte aber seitens des Umwerfers keinen Unterschied machen, oder?


----------



## Mc_Racer (12. Januar 2016)

Und *24-34* gibt es von e*thirteen wohl 2016 auch: https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...ftring-Direct-Mount-4-Arm-Modell-2016-p47089/


----------



## trophy (14. Januar 2016)

trophy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich bin auch fleißig an der Teilebeschaffung und habe dazu folgende Frage:
> 
> Welche Achse fahrt ihr hinten? Passt folgende: https://r2-bike.com/EXTRALITE-Steckachse-Black-Lock-123-Maxle-142-12-x-142-mm



Kann mir keiner etwas dazu sagen?

Herzliche Grüße
Maximilian


----------



## Mc_Racer (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo @trophy auf der Webseite http://crowd.bike/ steht *Hinterachsmaß 12x142 mm (M12 metrisch)*
​Hier der Projektübersicht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-2-0-projektuebersicht.701529/#post-11976914


----------



## LC4Fun (14. Januar 2016)

also ich hab ne Maxle gekauft mit 142x12, 174mm Gesamtlänge, davon 20mm Gewinde


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Januar 2016)

trophy schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner etwas dazu sagen?
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> Maximilian


Ich habe die genommen 








12x1.75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Racer (14. Januar 2016)

Richtig, *X12* war das gecancelte Format, *Maxle* M12x1.75 mit 174mm Schaftlänge (ohne Kopf) geht!

Hier der Beitrag #242 von @Stefan.Stark 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> X12 und Maxle sind zwei unterschiedliche Systeme, da würde ich nicht von echt oder falsch sprechen.
> 
> Für die X12 spricht aus meiner Sicht:
> - M12x1.0 Gewinde (löst sich nicht so leicht)
> ...


----------



## Vinse86 (19. Januar 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn mal einer, der es kann und sonst nichts weiter zu tun hat, die Diagramme unter hinter dem Link erläutern könnte. Die Referenzobjekte sind ja einerseits mehr oder weniger bekannt und dem ICB eben auch gar nicht so unähnlich (beides auch Eingelenker ohne Umlenkung, in Falle des Santa Cruz hängt der Dämpfer allerdings oben im Rahmen), anderseits weichen die Kennlinien doch teils deutlich von denen des ICB ab. Ob das nun besonders gut, besonders schlecht oder gar irrelavant ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Auch wenn sich der Autor des Artikels ja einig ist, dass es sich "für einen Eingelenker" um ein gutes Ergebnis handelt, bin ich ob der teils völlig gegensätzlichen Charakteristik etwas verwundert. Ist dafür allein die Dämpferverlängerung verantwortlich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Anti-Squat Charakteristik des ICB ist ziemlich gut...Du hast durchgehend Antisquatwerte über 90% was heißt...der Kettenzug kompensiert fast das komplette Einfedern beim Pedallieren...das sollte also Wippfrei sein...Antonio hat mal geschrieben, dass er Antisquat knapp unter 100% hohen Werten wie 120% (oft bei den Evil-Bikes) bevorzugt. Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe hängt der Pedalrückschlag direkt mit den AS Werten zusammen. Höheres AS bedeutet mehr Pedalrückschlag (beim Eingelenker)...Aber nagelt mich darauf nicht fest...Müsste ich noch mal nachschauen.  Interessant ist noch die Leverage Ratio, die die Hebelrate des Hinterbaus beschreibt. Und die ist meiner Meinung nach gut gelungen.
Das Heckler hat zwar höhere AS Werte aber die LR ist deutlich anders...
Für Interessierte habe ich das hier gefunden:





 
Und wer es in Papierform mag kann mal nach "Path Analysis by Ken Sasaki" googeln...Aber da sollte man etwas Mathe und Physik mitbringen...


----------



## pauing (19. Januar 2016)

@Vinse86 Danke für den Link zum Video! Sehr interessant. Damit wäre der Hinterbau tendenziell linear 2.36-2.2=0.16 und mit dem Dämpfer slightly progressive.


----------



## trailproof (21. Januar 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> Leute, was soll emerald green (also smaragdgrün) denn für eine Farbe sein? Dieser Name ist eine Aussage ohne Wert!
> Eine Farbe suchen geht nur mit Normungen wie z.B. RAL, HKS, Pantone, NCS usw. Hinter Cannondale green wie bei Trickstuff steht mit Sicherheit auch ein (mehr oder weniger) genormter Farbton. Vielleicht kann hier ja BommelMaster eine Info rausfinden, wenn das für LC4Fun überhaupt die richtige Farbe ist.


Späte Antwort ich weiß ;-)
Emerald Green gibt's nicht erst seit der Gabel. Ist im anglophonen Raum sehr üblich (Irland=the emerald isle). Die Bezeichnung hat meines Wissens Anfang der 2000er Jarhe im Actionsport Bereich Einzug gehalten (Skatboardschuhe, Snowboard, etc.). Da kommt's ja sehr auf "coole" Namen an und die Firmen beschäftigen Produktmanager nur für das Finden und benennen neuer Farben sowie den Abgleich innerhalb des Produktoportfolios.
Welche RAl, Pantone, etc. das jetzt ist weiß ich auch nicht  Geschichtsunterricht Ende ;-)


----------



## Ochiba63 (21. Januar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe die genommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es eine alternative zur maxle steckachse?
Bin nicht so begeistert von maxle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine alternative zur maxle steckachse?
> Bin nicht so begeistert von maxle.


Da habe ich leider kein Überblick.
Aber ich denke schon. 
Wichtig ist, das das Gewinde passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (21. Januar 2016)

hab bei einigen shops und nichts gefunden. die maxle mit 174 länge ist nur bei wenigen gelistet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Januar 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> hab bei einigen shops und nichts gefunden. die maxle mit 174 länge ist nur bei wenigen gelistet.


Ich finde auch nicht mehr, welche Achsen in den Komplettsets verbaut werden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Januar 2016)

Warum nicht einfach die von Alutech?


----------



## Ochiba63 (21. Januar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach die von Alutech?


die habe keine 174mm schaftlänge


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (22. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht es mit der Steckachse aus?
http://www.reverse-components.com/de/produkte/x12142mm-hinten


----------



## AboAC (24. Januar 2016)

So, ich habe mir jetzt doch noch die Mühe gemacht und die Gewichte für das Erdgeschoß aufgeschlüsselt. Im Vergleich zu meiner letzten Rechnung ist die Summe ein Stück kleiner. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass die Bremsen vom Hersteller mit 384g angegeben sind, hier in der Gewichtsdatenbank aber mit den in der Tabelle aufgeführten Gewichten hinterlegt sind. Ausserdem hatte ich noch ein Kettenblatt extra berechnet, obwohl das in dem Kurbelgewicht schon enthalten war. Wenn noch jemand Fehler bemerkt, sagt Bescheid, dann passe ich die Liste nochmal an.
Das Layout habe ich von @zr0wrk geklaut, damit lassen sich die beiden Varianten schnell vergleichen.


Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## kasimir2 (24. Januar 2016)

Hi,

da das hier im Moment der aktuellste Thread ist frage ich der Einfachheit halber 
direkt hier:

Wie groß ist das Interesse an einem 26“ Umbausatz für das ICB?

Hintergrund: Ich hätte so was sehr gerne. Zur Not kann ich mir das auch selber bauen.
Jetzt hat sich aber die Möglichkeit ergeben ein passendes Yoke professionell fertigen
zu lassen.
Natürlich gibt es einen Haken, die Stückzahl. Im Raum stehen 50 Stück Mindestmenge.
Da es keine Zahlen über die vorbestellten Räder gibt kann ich schlecht abschätzen ob
sich das lohnt bzw. ob soviel Interesse besteht.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir ein bisschen Feedback gebt.
Noch zur Info, ich würde das nur anschubsen. Fertigung und Vertrieb laufen im Auftragsfall über eine bereits im Radbereich etablierte Firma.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## -N0bodY- (24. Januar 2016)

Also bei 29" hätte ich sofort interesse gezeigt, aber bei 26"?
Reicht es da nicht einfach 26" Räder einzubauen und eventuell mit Wwinkelsteuersatz und offset Dämpferbuchsen ein paar "Adjustments"  zu machen?
Da verstehe ich den Aufwand einfach nicht.  Was hast du vor?


----------



## kasimir2 (24. Januar 2016)

@-N0bodY- 

Ich möchte mein ICB mit 26“, mixed und 650b fahren können.
Offsetbuchse geht nur vorne an Dämpfer, und dann stößt das original
Yoke wahrscheinlich schon ans Sitzrohr. Außerdem reicht eine Buchse nicht
um das kleine Hinterad auszugleichen.
Deshalb das verlängerte neue Yoke.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## foreigner (25. Januar 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wäre trotzdem schön, wenn mal einer, der es kann und sonst nichts weiter zu tun hat, die Diagramme unter hinter dem Link erläutern könnte. Die Referenzobjekte sind ja einerseits mehr oder weniger bekannt und dem ICB eben auch gar nicht so unähnlich (beides auch Eingelenker ohne Umlenkung, in Falle des Santa Cruz hängt der Dämpfer allerdings oben im Rahmen), anderseits weichen die Kennlinien doch teils deutlich von denen des ICB ab. Ob das nun besonders gut, besonders schlecht oder gar irrelavant ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Auch wenn sich der Autor des Artikels ja einig ist, dass es sich "für einen Eingelenker" um ein gutes Ergebnis handelt, bin ich ob der teils völlig gegensätzlichen Charakteristik etwas verwundert. Ist dafür allein die Dämpferverlängerung verantwortlich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, ich zitiere mich mal eben schnell selbst. In den Posts ging es eigentlich um Einfach- Antriebe vs. Mehrfach-Kettenblätter, aber da steht schon einiges drin. Steht auch was zu mehr Antisquat (über 100%) oder weniger Antisquat drin.



foreigner schrieb:


> Zum ICB 2.0 : Der Drehpunkt ist klar so ausgelegt dass er mit 30er und 32er Blatt am besten funktioniert. Auf diesem tut er das auch hervorragend. Hier sind sehr gute Antisquat Werte gegeben und das über einen breiten Raum von Federweg (wenn es aus dem idealen Sag heraus kommt. Eine schwäche von beispielsweise vielen Horst Link Bikes, deswegen schaukeln die im Stehen oft auch ganz ordentlich) was für ein hervorragendes, sehr wippfreies Verhalten sorgt, das sicher auch besser ist als bei den allermeisten 4 Gelenkern und sich mit guten DW oder VPP messen kann. Es hat sogar noch den Vorteil hier keine durchhängende Progression zu haben, wie viele DWs oder fast alle VPPs, was die Federung zusätzlich stabiler im Sag stehen lässt und auch nochmal beim Pedalieren sich positiv bemerkbar macht. Dazu ist der Pedalrückschlag nicht groß. Also, mit 1-Fach ein Top-bike, was auch die Praxis bestätigt. Wippt maximal von der Stampfbewegung (und das auch sehr gering), aber nicht vom Kettenzug.
> Mit 2-fach sieht das anders aus. Auf dem kleinen Blatt zieht es das Bike etwas aus dem Hub und es sollte ein Pedalrückschlag zu spüren sein. Normal werden die meisten Bikes (für mehrfach) aufs kleine Kettenblatt ausgelegt, damit sie sich bergauf möglichst neutral verhalten. Wer das so will, wird das beim ICB nicht bekommen. Auf dem größeren Kettenblatt ist es dafür aber etwas ruhiger, als manch anderes Rad. ...





foreigner schrieb:


> 28er geht sicherlich auch sehr gut. 30er dürfte das neutralste sein.
> Letztendlich ist das eh auch ein wenig Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich hätte dem Bike ein kleines bischen mehr Antisquat gegeben. Also, vielleicht ungefähr die Auslegung die jetzt ein 28er Blatt hat, für 30 oder 32 Zähne. Dadurch würde sich das Fahrwerk bei harten Antritten etwas mehr straffen (was man dann leicht spürt), allerdings im Gegenzug auch ein kleines bischen mehr Pedalrückschlag auftreten. Der ist in dem Maße nicht wirklich als Rückschlag spürbar, aber bergauf unter Last als deutliches "Feedback" vom Untergrund, wenn man beispielsweise bergauf Stufen oder größere Wurzel hinauftritt. Ich persönlich finde das sogar positiv und angenehm und mag das, weil ich finde, dass man so die Traktion des Hinterreifens quasi erspüren kann und manchmal leichter dosiert treten kann. Es gibt auch genug prominente Hersteller, die das so handhaben, z.B. Santa Cruz, um mal einen konkret zu nennen. Dazu gibt es aber auch andere Meinungen oder Geschmäcker. Der Stefan legt eigentlich alle seine Bikes, die mir gerade einfallen, halt mit einem Touch weniger Antisquat aus, dafür hat man diesen leichten Pedalrückschlag oder "Feedback" nicht spürbar. Eher was um rund über alles drüber zu treten und vom Untergrund nichts entgegen zu bekommen.
> Wie gesagt, in dem geringen Maß eher eine Frage der Vorlieben, als "besser" oder "schlechter"



Was da noch nicht dabei ist: Die beiden Pedalrückschalgs-kurven beziehen sich darauf ob die Gabel mit einfedert oder nicht. Die geringere ist mit Gabel, die andere ohne. Also beispielsweise bei einer Landung wo die Gabel auch einfedert, ist die kleinere Kurve das Maß dafür, ob beim Einfedern die Pedale entegegen kommen, die andere ist eher relevant beim überfahren von Hindernissen. (und dann auch nur der Teil der Kurve, den das bike bei dieser niedrigeren Belastung auch einfedert.)

Sehr stark fallende oder steigende Antisquat Kurven: im ersten Zitat schon angeschnitten. Bikes mit solchen stark ändernden Kurven funktionieren nur exakt im Sagpunkt. Oft sind die Kurven auch noch fallend, was noch ungünstiger ist. Ein Bike fährt sehr oft nicht im eingestellten Sag. Stell dein Bike mal an einen steilen Berg und messe dann mal deinen Sag. Der ist plötzlich deutlich größer. In dem Fall liegt ein Bike mit so einer Kurve deutlich unter 100% Antisquat, sebst wenn es im Sag "perfekte" 100% hätte. Ergebniss bike wird noch zusätzlich in den Hub gezogen und wippt. Auch im Wiegetritt ist das enorm ungünstig. Da wippt das Bike von oberhalb des Sagpunktes bis unterhalb. Bei so einer stark fallenden Kurve wird das Bike dann in dem Moment in dem es weniger Sag hat noch weiter aus dem Hub gezogen, beim reinstampfen und weniger Sag aber dann noch zusätzlich tiefer in den Hub. Zu gut deutsch: das wippen im Wiegetritt wird verstärkt. Deswegen fahren sich viele klassische Horst-Link Bikes auch im Sitzen sehr gut, aber geht man aus dem Sattel, sind sie ne Katastrophe. Man kann solche bikes auch etwas besser bauen, mit sehr flachem Horst Link, (beispielsweise Transition), aber das machen die wenigsten und 100% ideal ist es auch noch nicht.
Eine relativ konstante Kurve wie am ICB2 (über einen Bereich, der "tretrelevant" ist) ist deutlich günstiger und nicht nur "gut, für einen Eingelenker", sondern "gut, weil Eingelenker". Dass der Eingelenker für 1-Fach Kettenblätter das eher überlegene System was Wippen angeht ist (natürlich richtig ausgelegt), ist noch den wenigsten bewusst. Ein solches, gut gemachtes Bike kann sich mit den besten Systemen, wie einigen DW-Links (beispielsweise Ibis) oder Switch Infinity messen. Im direkten Vergleich kommen die vielleicht noch bischen besser weg, was Pedalrückschlag angeht, aber das sind auch ungleich kompliziertere Systeme.

Bremsantisquat: Dazu gibt es wirklich fast so viele Meinungen, wie Graphen. Sicherlich ist deutlich unter 100% etwas günstiger, wobei zu wenig, wie bei einigen Viergelenkern bei schneller Fahrt in nicht zu steilem Gelände (beispielsweise Kurvenanfahrt auf Bremswellen) sicher auch seine Nachteile hat. Hier kommt es m.M.n. sehr stark auf Fahrsituation, Geschwindigkeit, Steilheit des Geländes und die Körperposition, teilweise auch Raderhebungskurve und Bike-Geo an. Eine allgemeingültige These ist hier schwer anzubringen und ist viel zu kurz gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (25. Januar 2016)

AboAC schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand Fehler bemerkt, sagt Bescheid, dann passe ich die Liste nochmal an. Andreas



Wiegt das GX Schaltwerk wirklich halb so viel wie das  XX1? (oder hab ich mich verwogen?)

Es fehlen noch:
- beide Steckachsen
- Kettenstrebenschutz
- PM Adapater an der Gabel
- Pedale(?)


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Wiegt das GX Schaltwerk wirklich halb so viel wie das  XX1? (oder hab ich mich verwogen?)


122 g? Das wäre ja eine großartige Basis für ein Leichtbau-Sub-100-Gramm-Schaltwerk. Der Wert stimmt ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## kasimir2 (26. Januar 2016)

Moin,

Gewichte vom Schalthebel und Schaltwerk sind vertauscht.


----------



## AboAC (26. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Wiegt das GX Schaltwerk wirklich halb so viel wie das  XX1? (oder hab ich mich verwogen?)
> 
> Es fehlen noch:
> - beide Steckachsen
> ...



Das mit dem vertauschten Gewicht von Schalthebel und Schaltwerk hat @kasimir2 ja schon angemerkt, die beiden Steckachsen und den Adapter nehme ich noch auf. Da komme ich aber erst morgen Abend dazu.

Kettenstrebenschutz und Pedale habe ich weggelassen, weil sie nicht mitgeliefert werden und damit jeder seine eigenen Teile verbauen muss.

Gruß, und danke für die Hinweise,
Andreas


----------



## LC4Fun (27. Januar 2016)

AboAC schrieb:


> Kettenstrebenschutz und Pedale habe ich weggelassen, weil sie nicht mitgeliefert werden und damit jeder seine eigenen Teile verbauen muss.



Ok, ich habe bei mir mal ca. 100g noch für Schaltzug und Montagematerial angesetzt. Das zu den beiden Achsen und die selben Pedale wie ich verbauen werde, dann käme das Obergeschoss auf 13,5KG fahrfertig

Allerdings habe ich mir das mit den Bremsen mal angesehen. Kann es ein, dass die 384g inkl. Leitung sind und die aus den Mess-Datenbanken ohne? Dann kämen weitere ca. 250g dazu...


----------



## Mc_Racer (27. Januar 2016)

@LC4Fun du sprichst jetzt von Obergeschoss, zuvor ging es um das Erdgeschoss!?


----------



## LC4Fun (28. Januar 2016)

ja, sorry, mein Fehler...


----------



## faz99 (28. Januar 2016)

gibts eigentlich irgendwas neues über den lieferzeitpunkt der early birds? oder nach wie vor ab april?


----------



## AboAC (28. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe bei mir mal ca. 100g noch für Schaltzug und Montagematerial angesetzt. Das zu den beiden Achsen und die selben Pedale wie ich verbauen werde, dann käme das Obergeschoss auf 13,5KG fahrfertig
> 
> Allerdings habe ich mir das mit den Bremsen mal angesehen. Kann es ein, dass die 384g inkl. Leitung sind und die aus den Mess-Datenbanken ohne? Dann kämen weitere ca. 250g dazu...



Beim Gewicht der Pike ist laut SRAM-Homepage die Achse schon drin. Das Gewicht für die Bremsen habe ich aus der Datenbank hier:


Da sind jeweils die unterschiedlich langen Leitungen dabei, und da die Messungen jeweils sehr ähnlich sind, sehen die Angaben erstmal plausibel aus. Vielleicht war bei den Herstellerangaben noch eine Scheibe dabei, mich wundert das auch, dass ausgerechnet der Hersteller ein höheres Gewicht angibt.

Tabelle dauert noch, ich bin diese Woche kaum zu Hause und komme deshalb nicht dran.

Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mazimm (28. Januar 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich irgendwas neues über den lieferzeitpunkt der early birds? oder nach wie vor ab april?



Das würde mich auch interessieren,
wäre toll wenn hier ein paar news kommen 
Wir können es ja kaum mehr erwarten.


----------



## LC4Fun (28. Januar 2016)

AboAC schrieb:


> Beim Gewicht der Pike ist laut SRAM-Homepage die Achse schon drin. Das Gewicht für die Bremsen habe ich aus der Datenbank hier:



ok, danke für den Hinweis... Ich Held hatte meine 150mm Pike mit Achse gewogen und dann die Achse nochmals separat in der Tabelle 

Auf welche Rahmengröße beziehen sich die 2980g? Ich hatte gehofft meinen M mit 2800g ansetzen zu können...


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Januar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Auf welche Rahmengröße beziehen sich die 2980g? Ich hatte gehofft meinen M mit 2800g ansetzen zu können...


Ich meine, Größe M war mit 2900 Gramm angegeben und der Schritt zu L sollte 80 Gramm betragen.


----------



## Jobici (29. Januar 2016)

Morgen, können wir eigentlich mal gute Photos der Komplettbikes erwarten? Die Bilder der Rahmen sind ja super, aber das ganze bike als Bildschirmschoner wäre halt doch feiner um die Wartezeit zu versüßen 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## AboAC (30. Januar 2016)

So, jetzt nochmal die komplette Übersicht für das Erdgeschoss:


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. Februar 2016)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr im Wartezimmer zu sitzen ich will mein Bike. 

Mal ne Frage was haltet ihr von der BFO H²O oder der GUIDE Ultimate für das Erdgeschoss?
Ich war von der Guide R enttäuscht und überleg mir gleich von vornherein die RC zu ersetzen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (6. Februar 2016)

Die RC/Ultimate sollte doch nicht großartig anders sein, bis auf die Druckpunktfeinjustage.
Seitdem ich die günstigeren Bremsen von Avid ohne den Druckpunkteinstellspaß fahre, bin ich hoch zufrieden. Zur Zeit Trail 7 und die ist 1A. Der Druckpunkt ändert sich in der Praxis eh je nach Temperatur 
Umso weniger man einstellen kann, umso weniger kann man falsch einstellen. Alles was man einstellen kann, geht in der Regel schneller kaputt.


----------



## Phil3r (6. Februar 2016)

Ultimate hat einen neuen bremssattel der auf, um es kurz zu machen, bessere Kühlung ausgelegt ist 
Technisch ist der Hebel identisch mit dem der rsc


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Februar 2016)

und ich schwöre ja auf XT und XTR. Von der letztjährigen BFO halte ich nach einer Probefahrt gar nix, ein Kumpel der die aktuelle Glukoseschleuder hat schwankt je nach Einsatzgebiet ob er sie gut oder schlecht finden soll - würde ihm unterstellen daher nicht wirklich zufrieden zu sein...


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2016)

Ich werde mich weiter mit der Ultimate "rumquälen"  ... bleibe dabei, da ich so ein schön aufgeräumtes Cockpit habe. 
(eigentlich bin ich auch Shimanofan)


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Februar 2016)

Ich würde MT5 Bremssättel mit XT m8000 Hebeln kaufen wenn ich jetzt neu Bremsen bräuchte, mit meiner Hope E4 bin ich aich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Xooldman (6. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich werde mich weiter mit der Ultimate "rumquälen"  ... bleibe dabei, da ich so ein schön aufgeräumtes Cockpit habe.
> (eigentlich bin ich auch Shimanofan)


Aufgeräumtes Cockpit geht auch mit Shimano Bremse und Sram Trigger. Musst dich also nicht quälen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Aufgeräumtes Cockpit geht auch mit Shimano Bremse und Sram Trigger. Musst dich also nicht quälen!


Ich habe das leider noch nicht live gesehen. Hast du eventuell ein gutes Bild in der Zusammenstellung?
Auf der linken Seite muss ja auch noch der Reverbdrücker unter kommen.


----------



## Xooldman (6. Februar 2016)

Google mal nach trickstuff Matshi ... Da solltest du Bilder finden. Habe den auch seit einem Jahr. Wunderbar! 
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1720/1720024-dx8b7wazwogj-montiert-medium.jpg
Das Bild zeigt es eigentlich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Februar 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Google mal nach trickstuff Matshi ... Da solltest du Bilder finden. Habe den auch seit einem Jahr. Wunderbar!
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1720/1720024-dx8b7wazwogj-montiert-medium.jpg
> Das Bild zeigt es eigentlich auch ganz gut.


Danke für's Bild.
Aber mit dem Reverbdrücker klappt das nicht so? Der Drücker hat ja seine eigene Schelle. Oder gibt es da auch ne Lösung?


----------



## Mazimm (6. Februar 2016)

Hey hab ich grad gesehn.
News für testfahrt von einem M Rahmen in München:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1036838366339021&id=767416943281166

Hoffe der link funkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (7. Februar 2016)

Leckerchen!


----------



## LC4Fun (7. Februar 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Google mal nach trickstuff Matshi ...



Zumindest beim aktuellen i-Spec II ist die Lösung von Problemsolvers schöner! klick


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Februar 2016)

jetzt ist auch noch das Wetter schön, ich will meinen Rahmen haben 

Das Warten fällt langsam wirklich schwer


----------



## Xooldman (7. Februar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Zumindest beim aktuellen i-Spec II ist die Lösung von Problemsolvers schöner! klick


In der Tat auch sehr schön. Wie gut das es das Forum gibt!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. Februar 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich würde MT5 Bremssättel mit XT m8000 Hebeln kaufen wenn ich jetzt neu Bremsen bräuchte, mit meiner Hope E4 bin ich aich sehr zufrieden.



War auch schon eine Überlegung von mir allerdings mit den Saint Hebel. Was wären die Vorteile der XT zu den Saint Hebel?


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Februar 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> War auch schon eine Überlegung von mir allerdings mit den Saint Hebel. Was wären die Vorteile der XT zu den Saint Hebel?


Der XT Hebel ist schwarz 

Ist im Endeffekt wirklich egal welchen shimano Bremshebel du nimmst, selbst der Deore Hebel funktioniert mMn nicht schlechter als ein XTR Hebel.


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Februar 2016)

Und 2 verschiedene I-Spec mal B mal II.
Fahre seit sommer mt5 mit Saint habe das problem daß die rattert wenn die geschwindigkeit gering ist.
bin noch am experimentieren wie ich es weg bekomme.


----------



## LC4Fun (7. Februar 2016)

drei verschiedene i-Spec. A, B und II


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Februar 2016)

Aber nicht bei der aktuellen Saint und m80000, da sind es nur B und II.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (7. Februar 2016)

Es gibt M8000 auch mit B? Wusste ich nicht, dann heißt es aufpassen beim Teilekauf - danke


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Februar 2016)

M8000 hat II.
Die Saint hat B.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (8. Februar 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Der XT Hebel ist schwarz
> 
> Ist im Endeffekt wirklich egal welchen shimano Bremshebel du nimmst, selbst der Deore Hebel funktioniert mMn nicht schlechter als ein XTR Hebel.



Kann ich dann mit den MissMatch 1.2 Adaptern rechts den 11 Fach sram Schalthebel und links die Reverb damit montieren?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht ja für den ein oder anderen Interessant, daher denke ich mal laut:
Gestern war ich bei 2 Lackierern um mich mal für mein ICB schlau zumachen. Es soll die Krankenwagenfarbe annehmen 

1) Großer Autolackierer
- Nasslack
- Plan B Klarlack (soll besonders Kratzfest sein)

2) kleine Bude
- weiße Grundpulverung
- Nasslack
- mehrschichtig Klarlack

Beide wollen um die 150¬ haben was für mich i.O. wäre. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher was besser ist ... Das wollte ich nur mal laut denken 


LG Jens


----------



## Alumini (9. Februar 2016)

Frag doch mal beide, was sie grundsätzlich zu der jeweils anderen Variante sagen würden.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Februar 2016)

1) sagt neee weil die es selbst nicht können 
2) sagt pulvern ist besser 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullir (9. Februar 2016)

Welches Design willst du dir denn geben? Das von Tobias/Waldbauernbub?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Februar 2016)

Ne eigentlich hatte ich gedacht maximal Schriftzüge drauf zupacken ... Aber jetzt machst du mich nachdenklich.
Hat jemand das können sowas mal in Photoshop umzusetzen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail-GK (10. Februar 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @-N0bodY-
> 
> Ich möchte mein ICB mit 26“, mixed und 650b fahren können.
> Offsetbuchse geht nur vorne an Dämpfer, und dann stößt das original
> ...



Schau doch mal hier, da wird das am Ende des Textes auch thematisiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/02/10/standard-daempfer-in-specialized-enduro/


----------



## kasimir2 (10. Februar 2016)

@Hardtail-GK 

Danke für den Hinweis. Die dort angesprochene Anfrage für das ICB2.0 ist von mir 
Fehlen bloß noch 48 andere Interessenten damit die Produktion anläuft.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Hardtail-GK (10. Februar 2016)

Also ich hätte auch prinzipiell Interesse für 26" am ICB  - wäre nur toll, wenn die für das angesprochene Yoke auch ein paar Geometriedaten hätten. Die vollen 12mm Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27.5" wird das Yoke doch nicht ausgleichen können.


----------



## kasimir2 (10. Februar 2016)

Stefan Stark hat das mal angedacht.
Das Yoke braucht nur ca. 5mm länger werden
um das 26" Hinterrad auszugleichen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## ONE78 (10. Februar 2016)

Andere frage, welche reifenkombis plant ihr so?

bei mir ist vorn der trail king protection gesetzt, nur hinten ist noch offen. Am 29er HT fahre ich den slaughter und bin damit ziemlich zufrieden, aber ich würde auch gern mal etwas neues testen. Rock razor o.ä?


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Andere frage, welche reifenkombis plant ihr so?
> 
> bei mir ist vorn der trail king protection gesetzt, nur hinten ist noch offen. Am 29er HT fahre ich den slaughter und bin damit ziemlich zufrieden, aber ich würde auch gern mal etwas neues testen. Rock razor o.ä?


Lies mal ab  #130... da stehen einige Varianten.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Februar 2016)

Ich probiere mal 2.4er WTB Trailboss TCS light high grip vorne und hinten fürn Sommer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Februar 2016)

Butcher/Slaughter/Procore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (10. Februar 2016)

Hans Dampf 2.35 vorne, Racing Ralph 2.25 hinten - für alles andere habe ich 4X, XC und Enduro


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich nehme erstmal meine vorhandenen Hans Dampf 2.35 für vorn und hinten und ansonsten hab ich noch nen laufradsatz mit maxxis ikon 2.2


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Februar 2016)

Ist für den Rahmen ein Liefertermin ende März, Anfang April immernoch aktuell/realistisch @supurb-bicycles @nuts ? 
Wäre für mich aus planungstechnischer Sicht interessant


----------



## Ochiba63 (12. Februar 2016)

Gibt es außer Syntace und Answer noch andere Vorbauten mit 30mm?
Für 35 mm gibt es jede Menge.


----------



## goshawk (12. Februar 2016)

Frage.
Bleibt beim L Rahmen der Spalt zwischen Oberrohr und Unterrohr jetzt so wie beim titangrauen Rahmen von Seite 12 bzw.wie auf der Alutech-Site abgebildet?
Oder wird es so wie bei dem L Rahmen auf der Eurobike? Hier war die Schweißnaht ca. 5 cm zwischen den Rohren zurück gezogen.

Gruß Goshawk


----------



## EvilEyeFR (12. Februar 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Gibt es außer Syntace und Answer noch andere Vorbauten mit 30mm?
> Für 35 mm gibt es jede Menge.


onoff !


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Februar 2016)

Es ist rein physikalisch nicht möglich einen Vorbau für einen 31.8er Lenker kürzer als 30,2mm und einen Vorbau für einen 35er Lenker kürzer als 31,8mm zu machen 

35mm Länge gibt es von diversen Herstellern von Spank über Deity, Nukeproof, Easton, Race Face, Hope, Kore, Straitline etc.
Kürzer gibts kaum weil dafür so gut wie kein Platz da ist.

Ich denke den Unterschied wirst du auch nicht spüren könnnen und wenn du anderer Meinung bist gibts noch Pacenti PDent


----------



## Xooldman (14. Februar 2016)

Was würdet ihr von diesem Laufradsatz halten?

https://superlight-bikeparts.de/Lau...ufradsatz-WTB-i35-Asym-rim-handbuild-wheelset


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Februar 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr von diesem Laufradsatz halten?
> 
> https://superlight-bikeparts.de/Lau...ufradsatz-WTB-i35-Asym-rim-handbuild-wheelset



MMn machen Felgen mit einer Innenweite von 35mm keinen Sinn bei den Reifenbreiten die vernünftig in den Hinterbau passen werden, aber das ist eine persönliche Meinung.
Ansonsten macht man mit dem LRS absolut nichts falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (14. Februar 2016)

hm, ich interpretiere das ICB 2.0 eher als Trailrakete denn Enduro, also quasi ein XC Allmountain, also jedenfalls wäre ich jetzt eher nicht auf überbreite Felgen gekommen...


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Februar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> hm, ich interpretiere das ICB 2.0 eher als Trailrakete denn Enduro, also quasi ein XC Allmountain, also jedenfalls wäre ich jetzt eher nicht auf überbreite Felgen gekommen...


sehe ich genauso aber rein technisch ist der LRS gut.

Praktisch würde ich für das Geld persönlich lieber 350er Naben auf ex471 oder KOM i25 mit Laser Speichen nehmen.


----------



## Xooldman (14. Februar 2016)

Na dann wäre das doch genau der richtige Laufradsatz: https://superlight-bikeparts.de/Ame...-AmClassic-White-Lightning-AmClassic-Wheelset

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die mich und meinen super Fahrstil auch aushalten.  Aber das Gewicht ist schon sehr interessant.


----------



## pauing (16. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte auch bald noch den Roam 30 vom Erdgeschoss über. 229eur low budget


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Februar 2016)

An alle die bislang an der richtigen Größenwahl gezweifelt haben (es gab da einige M oder L Wackelkandidaten). Hatte gestern die Ehre eine Runde auf einem M zu drehen - L passt mir also definitv  183cm und SL 83cm

Grüße


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Februar 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> An alle die bislang an der richtigen Größenwahl gezweifelt haben (es gab da einige M oder L Wackelkandidaten). Hatte gestern die Ehre eine Runde auf einem M zu drehen - L passt mir also definitv  183cm und SL 83cm
> 
> Grüße


Und hats Spass gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha63 (21. Februar 2016)

war dir M zu klein? Habe selbst M bestellt.Größe 180 cm Sl 83 cm.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. Februar 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Und hats Spass gemacht?



 (ein breiteres Grinsen ist leider nicht verfügbar)



micha63 schrieb:


> war dir M zu klein? Habe selbst M bestellt.Größe 180 cm Sl 83 cm.



Nein, M war nicht zu klein. Ich hatte eigentlich wegen der Sattelrohrlänge Zweifel - diese wurden aber bei gestriger Ausfahrt ausgeräumt.


----------



## micha63 (21. Februar 2016)

Das freut mich zu hören-danke


----------



## nuts (22. Februar 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ist für den Rahmen ein Liefertermin ende März, Anfang April immernoch aktuell/realistisch @supurb-bicycles @nuts ?
> Wäre für mich aus planungstechnischer Sicht interessant



Es wird April werden, aber April ist weiterhin realistisch. Hoffen wir, dass es dabei bleibt!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. Februar 2016)

Passen die Magura MT5 direkt an das Erdgeschoss (Bremsscheiben, Adapter)?
Ich würde gern die Guide RS ersetzen durch die obigen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (26. Februar 2016)

Oh gott, ich bin auch infiziert. Mein Erstes fully, und dann gleich sowas  Ich freue mich erstmal auf meinen Titanfarbenen Neuzugang. Ich bin noch am mit mir hadern ob ich erst mit einer vernunfts lösung loslegen soll, oder gleich in die vollen lange  Aber Der Rahmen wird sicherlich schon der hammer werden. Hoffe nur das der im April fertig wird...


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Februar 2016)

lempi2710 schrieb:


> ....April 2017 natürlich.


Wir sind hier nicht bei Canyon!


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Februar 2016)

Nur mal zum Thema Laufradsatz:

Ich habe mir die Tage nen DT Swiss m1900 spline zugelegt. Dachte mir, dass man bei 129 Euro nicht viel falsch machen kann. Nunja: mit 19mm Innenbreite sieht es eher schlecht in Sachen Tubeless aus, weshalb ich mich mal umgeschaut habe. 

Die XM401er Felgen gibt es im Moment bei Nubuk für 57 Euro. Die Speichen sollte man behalten können und kommt so auf ein Gewicht von 1750 Gramm bei 22,5mm Innenbreite.

Für 249 incl Versand ist das doch wohl nicht schlecht...

Falls also noch jemand sucht, glaube ich, dass die Kombination ziemlich attraktiv sein könnte

Grüße!


----------



## Joerg80 (28. Februar 2016)

....geil, bald ists soweit. Noch ca 5 Wochen 
Hoffentlich bleibt alles beim Termin...

Bei der Vorbestellung kams mir noch vor wie ne Ewigkeit, und jetzt ists zum Greifen nahe


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Februar 2016)

Joerg80 schrieb:


> ....geil, bald ists soweit. Noch ca 5 Wochen
> Hoffentlich bleibt alles beim Termin...
> 
> Bei der Vorbestellung kams mir noch vor wie ne Ewigkeit, und jetzt ists zum Greifen nahe


bei mir ists genau umgekehrt ich halts nicht mehr aus, als das Wetter noch richtig schlecht war wars mir egal 

@Phimi
je nachdem wie schwer du bsit und was du mit dem Rad vor hast würde ich mir überlegen lieber eine Felge mit mehr Gewicht in Richtung ex471 zu nehmen.
Die XM401 würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt mit in den Bikepark nehmen oder damit auf groben Trails zügig fahren - Stichwort Durchschläge und wenn schon neue, breitere Felgen für Tubeless, warum dann niht gleich 25mm Innenweite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (28. Februar 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt sind die Felgen -so denke ich- ausreichend für den Standardkram, den man so auf seiner Tour macht. Bei meinen 100 Kilo Kampfgewicht bräuchte ich eh nen eigenen Bikeparksatz.

Die Laufräder kommen bei mir ja auch nicht an ein icb. Da hat das Budget nicht für gereicht...

Aber für nen Allmountainrenner mit Abfahrtspotenzial sollte der Satz gut passen.

Mir gings dabei mehr darum, dass mit den Fertiglaufrädern die dt Naben verramscht werden.  

Grüße!


----------



## Plumpssack (1. März 2016)

@Tobias wie bist du eigentlich mit der neuen 34 zufrieden? Kannst du die ganzen Lobeshymnen bestätigen oder kamst du auch schon in Situationen in denen dir die 36 lieber gewesen wäre? Muss mich noch zwischen 34 und 36 entscheiden...
70kg fahrfertig, u.A. 3 Jahre DH gefahren und betreibe gerne Leichtbau. Das Bike muss bei mir für (fast) alles herhalten was man im Mittelgebirge so findet.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. März 2016)

Welches ovale 30T kettenblatt passt an die E Thirteen TRS+ Kurbel vom Erdgeschoss?


----------



## Tobias (1. März 2016)

@Plumpssack Gute Frage. Ich denke ich kann sagen, dass die 34 bislang in keiner Situation zu wenig gewesen wäre. Ich habe von Fox eine straffere Druckstufe (das Tuning kann jeder von Fox bekommen) als Tuning montiert und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Solange du kein Mini-DH Bike aus dem ICB2 machen willst würde ich in der Tat die 34 empfehlen.


----------



## Plumpssack (1. März 2016)

Tobias schrieb:


> @Plumpssack Gute Frage. Ich denke ich kann sagen, dass die 34 bislang in keiner Situation zu wenig gewesen wäre. Ich habe von Fox eine straffere Druckstufe (das Tuning kann jeder von Fox bekommen) als Tuning montiert und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Solange du kein Mini-DH Bike aus dem ICB2 machen willst würde ich in der Tat die 34 empfehlen.


Sprich du hast eine anders geshimte Kartusche selbst montiert?

Das hilft mir schonmal bei meiner Entscheidungshilfe. Ich war einfach immernoch skeptisch wegen der grausamen alten 34, die neue 36 hat mich aber total begeistert und die neue 34 soll ja wohl ähnlich sein.


----------



## Xooldman (1. März 2016)

Aber was gewinnt man, wenn man eine 34 statt der 36 montiert? Die nehmen sich doch vom Gewicht her gar nichts. Da kann man doch auch gleich zur 36 greifen?!


----------



## Plumpssack (2. März 2016)

Leichtbau ist eben eine nicht rational erklärbare Leidenschaft. Die 34 ist für mich 200€ günstiger und ich spare gleichzeitig noch 200g. Es gibt Leute die sich freuen, wenn sie "nur" 1€ pro gespartes Gramm ausgeben.
Ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir noch nicht aber wenn man ein eher leichtes Rad aufbauen will sind 200g für -200€ ein Seegen. Das klingt für einige wie schon gesagt bekloppt, andere können das nachvollziehen 

Außerdem habe ich jetzt eben schon 2-3 Mal gelesen dass die neue 34 der 36 performancemäßig in nichts nachsteht und ich wieg ja eh nur knapp 70kg.


----------



## Tobias (2. März 2016)

@Plumpssack Ich habe die geänderte Dämpfung direkt von Fox bekommen, da ich recht gut sagen könnte, was ich mir vorstelle. Ich frage den Chris gerne nach dem genauen Setup und dem Preis.


----------



## Plumpssack (2. März 2016)

Tobias schrieb:


> @Plumpssack Ich habe die geänderte Dämpfung direkt von Fox bekommen, da ich recht gut sagen könnte, was ich mir vorstelle. Ich frage den Chris gerne nach dem genauen Setup und dem Preis.


Erstmal probiere ich die Gabel so aus wie sie ist, ein Preis würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (2. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist eben eine nicht rational erklärbare Leidenschaft. Die 34 ist für mich 200€ günstiger und ich spare gleichzeitig noch 200g. Es gibt Leute die sich freuen, wenn sie "nur" 1€ pro gespartes Gramm ausgeben.
> Ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir noch nicht aber wenn man ein eher leichtes Rad aufbauen will sind 200g für -200€ ein Seegen. Das klingt für einige wie schon gesagt bekloppt, andere können das nachvollziehen
> 
> Außerdem habe ich jetzt eben schon 2-3 Mal gelesen dass die neue 34 der 36 performancemäßig in nichts nachsteht und ich wieg ja eh nur knapp 70kg.



Völlig nachvollziehbar. Aber so wirklich leicht ist das IBC ja nicht unbedingt. 3kg zzgl. Dämpfer... mit meinen Komponenten bin ich am Ende bei 13,7kg. Hab ich vielleicht 400g zum LV gespart.


----------



## Plumpssack (2. März 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Völlig nachvollziehbar. Aber so wirklich leicht ist das IBC ja nicht unbedingt. 3kg zzgl. Dämpfer... mit meinen Komponenten bin ich am Ende bei 13,7kg. Hab ich vielleicht 400g zum LV gespart.


Ich bin unter 12,5kg mit 34 und unter 13kg mit Procore


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin unter 12,5kg mit 34 und unter 13kg mit Procore



500g für Procore ist n bissl wenig, oder? Oder haben die was am System geändert?


----------



## Plumpssack (2. März 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> 500g für Procore ist n bissl wenig, oder? Oder haben die was am System geändert?


nein und nein 

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=procore


----------



## Xooldman (2. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin unter 12,5kg mit 34 und unter 13kg mit Procore



Sorry, aber 12,5kg kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wie geht das denn? Ohne Pedale und ohne Dropper?


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> nein und nein
> 
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=procore



Aber Deaneasy wäre ja noch eine Option


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (2. März 2016)

Alutech ICB 2.0 L 3030
Fox Float X 370
Fox 34 Factory Kabolt 1750
Dati M5 340
32mm Hookless rims 840
Sapim Laser 260
Sapim Polyax 20
Hope Race X2/E4 740
Garbaruk 30t 55
Sram S2210 480
Mortop BSA GXP 80
X1 medium 260
X1 Trigger 115
XG-1195 260
Sram PX XX1 250
Reverb Stealth 600
SDG Circuit Carbon 169
Haven 35mm 50mm 140
Next SL 35 20mm 182
ESI Racers Edge 50
Yuniper headset 90
Yuniper clamp 5
Absoluteblack Topcap 5
WTB Trailboss 2.4 1900
Mallet E 423
Außenhülle + Zug 60


Gesamt 12474



Leider keine Formatierung weil direkt aus Excel kopiert. 80% der Teile sind schon gewogen, den Rest habe ich versucht aufzurunden.



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Aber Deaneasy wäre ja noch eine Option



Nee da muss ich ja Felgen aufbohren etc. ausserdem funktioniert Procore so gut


----------



## trophy (2. März 2016)

Ich glaube bei den Procore-Gewichten fehlt die Milch.

Mein Aufbau: ca. 13.371 g
Rahmen ICB 2.0 m 2.900
Steckachse Extralite 28
Dämpfer Fox Float X 365
Nabe vo King 1.651
Nabe hi Kong 
Felgen vo+hi Light Bicycle
64x Speiche &Nippel Sapim 
Reifen hi Razor 2.35 880
Reifen vo Mary 2.35 900
Procore 500
Kurbel x0 460
Innenlager Sram 110
Kettenblatt Absolute Black 51
Pedale Nukeproof Electron 350
Schaltgriff XT 128
Schaltzug Sram 100
Schaltwerk XT 270
Kasette XTR 11 330
Kette KCNC 220
Gabel RS Pike RCT 3 1.879
Steuersatz Yuniper 85
Aheadkappe Yuniper 10
Spacer Carbon BBB 10
Vorbau Renthal Duo 143
Lenker Sixct 220
Griffe ESI 44
Sattel SQ Labs 255
Sattelstütze Reverb 150mm 610
Sattelklemme Tune 10
Bremse vo XT 2015 260
Bremse hi XT 2015 280
Bremsleitungen Jagwire 
Bremsscheibe vo XT Ø180 151
Bremsscheibe hi XT Ø180 151
Schrauben Bremssattel 20


----------



## Plumpssack (2. März 2016)

trophy schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei den Procore-Gewichten fehlt die Milch.



Die hab ich bei mir dicke bei den Reifen eingerechnet, zumal ich weniger Milch benutzen könnte und kein Felgenband brauche weil meine Felgen im Bett keine Speichenöcher haben.


----------



## Xooldman (2. März 2016)

Macht das Sinn so leichte Felgen und dann Procore? Steigt durch Procore nicht ach die Belastung der Felge unter Normalbedingungen?


----------



## LC4Fun (2. März 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Macht das Sinn so leichte Felgen und dann Procore?



Macht Procore in der aktuellen Ausführung überhaupt Sinn? Das Mehrgewicht und die notwendig penible Einstellerei halte ich aktuell noch für zu nachteilig auf langen Touren im Verhältnis zum unbestrittenen Nutzen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (2. März 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Welches ovale 30T kettenblatt passt an die E Thirteen TRS+ Kurbel vom Erdgeschoss?



Laut Bionicon wir es keine B-Ring für E 13 Kurbeln geben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. März 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Macht Procore in der aktuellen Ausführung überhaupt Sinn? Das Mehrgewicht und die notwendig penible Einstellerei halte ich aktuell noch für zu nachteilig auf langen Touren im Verhältnis zum unbestrittenen Nutzen.


Ich habe es ja nun auch im Test auf den DT EX 1501. 
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden, fahre innen mit 4bar welche auch lange stabil bleiben. 
Außen fahre ich nach Gefühl...habe mir eine Kante im Hof installiert, auf die ich mich mit dem Rad stelle und die Verformung beobachte... also kurz vor Kontakt mit dem Innenreifen. Das sind so um die 1,5bar.
Passt die Verformung nicht... kommt wieder ein bissel Luft in den Außenreifen und gut ist. 
Das Einstellen ist ansich nicht so schwer.


----------



## Dakeyras (2. März 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Welches ovale 30T kettenblatt passt an die E Thirteen TRS+ Kurbel vom Erdgeschoss?



Absolute Black wäre ne Option...

http://absoluteblack.cc/e13-oval-guidering-m-direct-mount-traction-chainring

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Plumpssack (2. März 2016)

Zum einen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Procore ziemlich dicht ist, zum anderen prüfe ich meinen Luftdruck eh vor jeder Fahrt, dauert dann halt doppelt so lange. Also 1,5min?

Ich kann mit Procore mit 800-900g Reifen knapp unter 1,5bar Luftdruck fahren, ohne muss ich 1000-1100g Reifen mit 1,7-1,8bar fahren. Das ist für mich ein riesen Performance Unterschied bei fast gleichem Gewicht.

Die Felge ist bis 4,5bar zugelassen, die meisten Felgen mit denen die Leute Procore fahren sind für knapp 3bar offiziell zugelassen. Außerdem fahre ich viel auf sehr felsigen Trails und denke, dass Procore meine Felgen vor Durchschlägen schützen wird.

In Bezug auf den Sinn und Unsinn von Procore kann man ansonsten hier noch 14 Seiten der beliebtesten MTB Grundsatzdiskussionen in einen Thread komprimiert studieren: mögliche fahrbare minimale Luftdrücke, Felgenbreiten, Reifen(karkassen) und natürlich Leichtbau.
Das ganze verfasst von einer Bandbreite an MTB Fahrern, die von XC bis Downhill reicht und natürlich will jeder jeden von der eigenen Meinung überzeugen, ohne jemals Procore ausprobiert zu haben 

Wollte mit dem unnötig abwertend formulierten letzten Absatz nur einer ähnlichen Grundsatzdiskussion in dem Thread hier vorbeugen


----------



## trophy (3. März 2016)

Gibt es eine Quelle für die maximale Felgenhöhe beim Procoreventil?
Falls die 32 mm meiner Felge zu viel sind, werde Ich mich von dem System verabschieden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2016)

trophy schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Quelle für die maximale Felgenhöhe beim Procoreventil?
> Falls die 32 mm meiner Felge zu viel sind, werde Ich mich von dem System verabschieden müssen.


20,5mm Felge:





sieht grenzwertig aus...
zieht man in Betracht dass eine M5 Schraube (Ventil) eine Gewindesteigung von 0,8 hat und auf dem Foto noch 7-8 Gewindegänge sichtbar sind kann man davon ausgehen dass man allerhöchstens eine Felge mit 30mm Profilhöhe fahren kann, wobei die Rändelmutter da dann schon (um ca. 2 Gewindegänge) nicht ganz drauf geschraubt ist.
Allerdings setzt meine "Rechnung" eine zumindest ähnliche Flankenhöhe bei den Felgen voraus.


----------



## ONE78 (3. März 2016)

geht da nicht einfach eine normale ventilverlängerung?


----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> geht da nicht einfach eine normale ventilverlängerung?


Nein, das Ventil an sich ist nicht zu kurz um eine Pumpe aufzusetzen. Der Ventilschaft mit den Gewindegängen für die Rändelmutter ist zu kurz. Das kann man nicht verlängern.


----------



## ONE78 (3. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Nein, das Ventil an sich ist nicht zu kurz um eine Pumpe aufzusetzen. Der Ventilschaft mit den Gewindegängen für die Rändelmutter ist zu kurz. Das kann man nicht verlängern.


Aber genau diesen Schaft verlängert man doch?! Ist bei rr mit hochprofilfelgen ja das gleiche Problem


----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Aber genau diesen Schaft verlängert man doch?! Ist bei rr mit hochprofilfelgen ja das gleiche Problem


nein bei Aerofelgen ist das Problem dass das ganze Ventil zu kurz ist und garnicht mehr dran kommt. Hier ist das Problem dass das ein Tubelessventil ist, das nicht mehr mit der Mutter "geklemmt" werden kann, weil der Schaft mit dem Gewinde auf dem die Mutter sitzt zu kurz ist. Da hilft keine Ventilverlängerung.


----------



## ONE78 (3. März 2016)

Dann nimmt man eben sowas
http://m.fahrrad.de/notubes-ventil-verlaengerung-mit-gewinde-379335.html


----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Dann nimmt man eben sowas
> http://m.fahrrad.de/notubes-ventil-verlaengerung-mit-gewinde-379335.html


Dann muss die Felge aber mindestens ca. 40mm Höhe haben. Die Notubesverlängerungen haben am unteren Ende auch ein Stück gewindelosen Schaft.
Die Felge muss dann eben hoch genug sein, dass sie vollständig über die Verbindung zwischen Ventil und Verlängerung heraussteht.


----------



## veraono (3. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Notubesverlängerungen haben am unteren Ende auch ein Stück gewindelosen Schaft.
> Die Felge muss dann eben hoch genug sein, dass sie vollständig über die Verbindung zwischen Ventil und Verlängerung heraussteht.


Hülse drunter?


----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2016)

veraono schrieb:


> Hülse drunter?


verstehe ich leider nicht?

Edit: habs glaub ich doch verstanden. Du meinst einen Spacer quasi oder? Nein, dann kann man das Procore Ventil nicht mehr drehen um die unterschiedlichen Kammern zu befüllen, weil da die Hülse drauf steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (3. März 2016)

das ist nur der zweiflach zum festziehen. da kannste auch die rändelmutter drüber schrauben. oder eben mit einer hülse abdecken.
das war auch nur der erste googletreffer. würde mich wundern, wenn es diese verlängerungen nich auch in anderen längen gäbe?!


----------



## Plumpssack (3. März 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> das ist nur der zweiflach zum festziehen. da kannste auch die rändelmutter drüber schrauben. oder eben mit einer hülse abdecken.
> das war auch nur der erste googletreffer. würde mich wundern, wenn es diese verlängerungen nich auch in anderen längen gäbe?!


Die werkzeugaufnahme ist leider dadrüber. Da is ein blankes Stück Schaft.

Es gibt aber bestimmt eine Verlängerung mit der das klappt, vorrausgesetzt man kann am Procore Ventil überhaupt den Ventileinsatz demontieren.

Edit:
Wir hatten sowieso einen kompletten Denkfehler mit den Verlängerungen, man kann beim Procoreventil wenn dann ganz oben den Ventileinsatz rausschrauben. Das was in den Schaft wo auch die Mutter draufsitzt geschraubt ist ist ja nicht demontierbar. Das ist das Stück das man rein/rausdreht um die unterschiedlichen Kammern zu befüllen.

Man wird bestimmt irgendwie das Procoreventil an hohe Felgen anpassen können aber ich weiß nicht wie und es ist wahrscheinilch auch nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## trophy (8. März 2016)

Hier ein Bild vom Procore-Ventil in einer RM650BC13 von Light-Bicycle.
Ich denke da muss Schwalbe mal nachbessern.

Ich wollte Procore eigentlich zum Schutz der Felge montieren, jetzt wird normal tubeless gefahren.


----------



## Plumpssack (8. März 2016)

trophy schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild vom Procore-Ventil in einer RM650BC13 von Light-Bicycle.
> Ich denke da muss Schwalbe mal nachbessern.
> 
> Ich wollte Procore eigentlich zum Schutz der Felge montieren, jetzt wird normal tubeless gefahren.


Das ist natürlich sehr schade.

Mit einer Felge mit 29mm Profilhöhe könnte es gaanz knapp passen, oder?


----------



## trophy (9. März 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild von den Procore-Vetilen am Gliedermaßstab.


----------



## OZM (9. März 2016)

WENN! der Felgenboden eben ist, benötigt man die Ventilmutter nicht zwingend.
Allerdings muss man den Ventischaft beim Aufsetzen des Pumpenkopfes festhalten - das erfordert zugegebenermaßen etwas Fingerspitzengefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (9. März 2016)

trophy schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von den Procore-Vetilen am Gliedermaßstab.



kann man nun das ventil demontieren und eine verlängerung nutzen?


----------



## mowood (10. März 2016)

Hat jemand genauere Info, ob sich der angestrebte Auslieferungstermin von Ende März Anfang April nun um einen Monat verschoben hat?
Ist hier im Projekt-Update http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
so zu lesen.


----------



## veraono (10. März 2016)

Ist ja eh OT aber weil ich Grad zufällig im Procore DIY Thread drüber gestolpert bin: wäre ein Klemmring




oder eine Starlockscheibe evtl eine mögliche Lösung für das  Problem mit dem Procoreventil und den tiefen Felgen ?


----------



## Plumpssack (10. März 2016)

mowood schrieb:


> Hat jemand genauere Info, ob sich der angestrebte Auslieferungstermin von Ende März Anfang April nun um einen Monat verschoben hat?
> Ist hier im Projekt-Update http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
> so zu lesen.


Auf der Alutech Website werden die Werktage bis zur Auslieferung seit die Vorbestellungen möglich sind (November?) runtergezählt und da wurde glaub ich konstant runtergezählt, ohne Schummeln


----------



## Jobici (10. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Auf der Alutech Website werden die Werktage bis zur Auslieferung seit die Vorbestellungen möglich sind (November?) runtergezählt und da wurde glaub ich konstant runtergezählt, ohne Schummeln


Vielleicht bin ich ja blind aber wo auf der alutech site versteckt sich dieser counter, @Plumpssack?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. März 2016)

Jobici schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja blind aber wo auf der alutech site versteckt sich dieser counter, @Plumpssack?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Schau mal hier. 
Unter den einzelnen Rädern steht eine Lieferzeit...


----------



## mowood (10. März 2016)

Das Datum ist natürlich schon länger notiert. Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass es bei den 27 (Werk-)Tagen bleibt.


----------



## Jobici (10. März 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Schau mal hier.
> Unter den einzelnen Rädern steht eine Lieferzeit...


Eigentlich nicht zu übersehen   . Danke. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. März 2016)

Joa - es gibt halt keinen Liveticker der einem ins Auge springt


----------



## Schwobenflyer (13. März 2016)

Kann das sein dass es Probleme mit der Leitungsführung und dem schlagen der Kette gibt?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1976480?in=user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. März 2016)

Das ist doch das Steel icb von portus.
Das hydraulische SW hat imho auch keine Dämpfung wie die shimano+ oder type2 SW


----------



## Tobias (13. März 2016)

@Plumpssack das hier könnte noch interessant für dich sein


----------



## pauing (14. März 2016)

Plant einer das ICB mit 160mm Gabel zu fahren? Meine Pike hat zur Zeit 160mm und ich überlege gerade, ob ich nicht erstmal damit fahren soll, bevor man Geld ins Travelkit investiert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. März 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Plant einer das ICB mit 160mm Gabel zu fahren? Meine Pike hat zur Zeit 160mm und ich überlege gerade, ob ich nicht erstmal damit fahren soll, bevor man Geld ins Travelkit investiert.


Ich nehme die DP 160... wird schon passen


----------



## LC4Fun (14. März 2016)

Ich fahr die DP Pike am Enduro fast ständig auf der 140mm Position - die arbeitet so einwandfrei, auch wenn es etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aussieht im Gelände


----------



## Plumpssack (14. März 2016)

Ich habe jetzt auch eine 36 hier stehen und bin am überlegen die auf 160mm zu lassen. Die baut eh nur 549mm hoch.


----------



## Plumpssack (15. März 2016)

mowood schrieb:


> Das Datum ist natürlich schon länger notiert. Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass es bei den 27 (Werk-)Tagen bleibt.


Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat sich die Lieferzeit laut dem Countdown glaube ich um 5 Tage verkürzt


----------



## RedSKull (15. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch eine 36 hier stehen und bin am überlegen die auf 160mm zu lassen. Die baut eh nur 549mm hoch.


Mit Zerostack Steuersatz bist du doch eh nur ein paar läppische mm über den 545 aus der Geo-Chart. Die Pike in 160 auch gerade mal knapp über 1cm mehr...

edit: die paar mm vom Steuersatz vergessen, so 4mm beim CC 40.


----------



## pauing (15. März 2016)

Ich denke auch, da fährt man einfach mal mit der 160er. 
Dual Position wäre natürlich für das Rad klasse. Hat meine Pike aber leider nicht

Ich fahre gerade die 180er DPA Lyrik im Capra und das ist 1a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (15. März 2016)

Ja ich fahre die erstmal mit 160mm, traveln kann man ja immernoch.


----------



## foreigner (17. März 2016)

Würde die Fox 36 auch mit 160 ausprobieren. Erstens macht das nur so 7mm zum "soll" und wenn sich es gut fährt ist es sicher die bessere Wahl, da die 36 ja auch für 160mm optimiert ist. Es gibt ja eine 160er und eine 170er und die haben den kleinen Bypass zur Einstellung des Drucks in Negativkammer und Positivkammer auch jeweils so, dass er für die beiden Federwege perfekt ist. Man kann zwar traveln, aber je weiter man von dem Federweg weg geht, desto weniger passt die Einstellung der Kammern zueinander. Also wirklich perfekt arbeitet die Gabel mit 160mm. Mir würde der Mehr-Federweg auch besser gefallen, da man die Gabel dann einfach linearer (ohne Volumen Spacer) und dafür straffer abgestimmt (zum Hinterbau passend) fahren kann, ohne dass sie durchschlägt. Da hat sie einfach mehr Reserven, wenn´s wirklich heftig wird und steht dazu besser im Federweg.
Wäre nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. März 2016)

Hat denn jemand vor Deaneasy zu verbauen?


----------



## foreigner (17. März 2016)

Also, es gibt eine 36 mit bypass für 170mm und ein mit bypass für160mm. Werden jeweils so ausgeliefert. So ist es passt´s.


----------



## AboAC (17. März 2016)

Wo hier gerade die Federgabellängen diskutiert werden: Bei einigen Tests hier und auf Facebook waren ja auch Bilder vom ICB 2.0 mit einer Mattoc. Mit welcher Länge wurde die denn gefahren? Laut Test unter anderem hier baut die ja auch eher niedrig, weshalb ich meine jetzt erstmal auf 160mm gelassen hätte. Ein bisschen Input von den Testern wäre aber nett


----------



## Plumpssack (17. März 2016)

AboAC schrieb:


> Wo hier gerade die Federgabellängen diskutiert werden: Bei einigen Tests hier und auf Facebook waren ja auch Bilder vom ICB 2.0 mit einer Mattoc. Mit welcher Länge wurde die denn gefahren? Laut Test unter anderem hier baut die ja auch eher niedrig, weshalb ich meine jetzt erstmal auf 160mm gelassen hätte. Ein bisschen Input von den Testern wäre aber nett


Die Mattoc baut eigentlich "normal", sprich genauso hoch wie die Pike, welche sich denke ich zum inoffiziellen Standard gemausert hat.
Auf 545mm Einbauhöhe ist der Rahmen auch ausgelegt/dafür gelten die Geometriedaten auf der Alutechwebsite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AboAC (17. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Die Mattoc baut eigentlich "normal", sprich genauso hoch wie die Pike, welche sich denke ich zum inoffiziellen Standard gemausert hat.
> Auf 545mm Einbauhöhe ist der Rahmen auch ausgelegt/dafür gelten die Geometriedaten auf der Alutechwebsite.



Ja, bei den Herstellerangaben hast du Recht. Im Test hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/20/manitou-mattoc-pro/

wurde aber die Einbauhöhe der Mattoc mit 545mm bei der 160mm-Version angegeben, die dann aber auch nur etwa 150mm frei gegeben hat  Das würde dann ja wieder genau passen, deshalb meine Nachfrage. Bei Bedarf kann man die Mattoc ja aber auch umtraveln, ist also tatsächlich vor allem eine Wartezimmer-Diskussion


----------



## Plumpssack (19. März 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Würde die Fox 36 auch mit 160 ausprobieren. Erstens macht das nur so 7mm zum "soll" und wenn sich es gut fährt ist es sicher die bessere Wahl, da die 36 ja auch für 160mm optimiert ist. Es gibt ja eine 160er und eine 170er und die haben den kleinen Bypass zur Einstellung des Drucks in Negativkammer und Positivkammer auch jeweils so, dass er für die beiden Federwege perfekt ist. Man kann zwar traveln, aber je weiter man von dem Federweg weg geht, desto weniger passt die Einstellung der Kammern zueinander. Also wirklich perfekt arbeitet die Gabel mit 160mm


kannst du das evtl für eine 2016er 160mm 36 bestätigen @Feuerlocke?


----------



## fazer_ (20. März 2016)

mal ne kurze frage: wenn man jetzt noch vorbestellt: bekommt man dann den Rahmen noch in der angegebenen Lieferzeit oder wird man länger drauf warten müssen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. März 2016)

fazer_ schrieb:


> mal ne kurze frage: wenn man jetzt noch vorbestellt: bekommt man dann den Rahmen noch in der angegebenen Lieferzeit oder wird man länger drauf warten müssen?



Da wirst du Alutech wohl direkt schreiben müssen, ob von den überbestellten Rahmen noch welche zu haben sind. Die Komplettbikes können jedoch nicht mehr bestellt werden!


----------



## nuts (20. März 2016)

fazer_ schrieb:


> mal ne kurze frage: wenn man jetzt noch vorbestellt: bekommt man dann den Rahmen noch in der angegebenen Lieferzeit oder wird man länger drauf warten müssen?


Den Rahmen kriegst Du innerhalb der angegebenen Lieferzeit, es sind noch Rahmen aus der ersten Charge verfügbar!



AboAC schrieb:


> Wo hier gerade die Federgabellängen diskutiert werden: Bei einigen Tests hier und auf Facebook waren ja auch Bilder vom ICB 2.0 mit einer Mattoc. Mit welcher Länge wurde die denn gefahren? Laut Test unter anderem hier baut die ja auch eher niedrig, weshalb ich meine jetzt erstmal auf 160mm gelassen hätte. Ein bisschen Input von den Testern wäre aber nett



Mir war die 160 mm Mattoc im ICB2 zu lang. Kann natürlich dennoch jemand anders gefallen, aber die 34 mit 150 passt _deutlich _besser. Werde mal messen, wie sich die Einbaulängen tatsächlich verhalten.


----------



## Thiel (21. März 2016)

Die Mattoc lässt sich in 10mm Schritten traveln aber das ist wohl bekannt 
Spacer passen von Fox. Ich fahre meine sogar auf ca. 130mm, da ich keine Gabel 32mm Gabel fand, die gut funktioniert.
Ist mit sicherheit für eine ICB2.0 interessant! Mit dem IRT Kit wohl mit riesigen Abstand die beste Gabel fürs Geld


----------



## Schwobenflyer (21. März 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Absolute Black wäre ne Option...
> 
> http://absoluteblack.cc/e13-oval-guidering-m-direct-mount-traction-chainring
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Passt da die Kettenlinie?


----------



## trophy (21. März 2016)

Hat schon jemand über Huber Buchsen nachgedacht? Wenn ja wäre es cool wenn ihr die Maße mal postet.


----------



## Dakeyras (21. März 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Passt da die Kettenlinie?



ich hab die rf cinch variante, die passt gut. zu der e13 version kann ich nichts sagen. frag doch mal bei absolute black...


----------



## AboAC (21. März 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Mir war die 160 mm Mattoc im ICB2 zu lang. Kann natürlich dennoch jemand anders gefallen, aber die 34 mit 150 passt _deutlich _besser. Werde mal messen, wie sich die Einbaulängen tatsächlich verhalten.



Danke schon mal für deine Einschätzung. Die Fox 34 ist laut bike components 539mm lang bei 150mm Federweg, also noch ein wenig kürzer als die Mattoc bei 150mm. Dann werde ich meine mal auf 150 umbauen, hilft ja auch bei der Überbrückung der Wartezeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (21. März 2016)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ich hab die rf cinch variante, die passt gut. zu der e13 version kann ich nichts sagen. frag doch mal bei absolute black...



Bei AbsoluteBlack steht 49mm.
Nur was für eine Kettenlienie muss ich fürs Erdgeschoss haben?


----------



## Plumpssack (21. März 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Bei AbsoluteBlack steht 49mm.
> Nur was für eine Kettenlienie muss ich fürs Erdgeschoss haben?


49mm werden passen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (21. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> 49mm werden passen.


Danke habs bestellt


----------



## trailterror (21. März 2016)

Wie schauts egtl mit der 26'' XS Variante von supurb aus? Kommt da was?


----------



## Mc_Racer (22. März 2016)

@nuts Kannst du mittlerweile was zu den tatsächlichen Gewichten der Komplettbikes "Erdgeschoss" und "Obergeschoss" sagen? Ihr habt ja nun schon ein paar Prototypen aufgebaut!


----------



## Feuerlocke (29. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> kannst du das evtl für eine 2016er 160mm 36 bestätigen @Feuerlocke?


Habs erst jetzt gelesen - Sorry. Gerade nicht viel Zeit fürs IBC...
Beim traveln der 36 wird auch immer der Überströmkanal an eine passende Stelle mit versetzt. Das Ansprechverhalten bleibt somit immer gleich, egal ob 160mm oder 170mm oder auch 180mm oder... oder... . Was sich hingegen ändert ist das Kompressionsverhältnis der Luftfeder, das bekommt kann man jedoch mit Hilfe der Volumenspacer individuell angepasst.
Wie das funktioniert sieht man hier im Video.


----------



## goshawk (30. März 2016)

Hab ich das auf der Fox Site richtig gelesen?
Die Float 36 kann man, nachdem man sie getravelt hat, nicht mehr zurück zur normalen Ausgangsposition bringen?
Sorry mein Englisch ist sau-schlecht.

Gruß


----------



## Xooldman (30. März 2016)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Den entfernten Spacer kann man ja genauso wieder einbauen, wie man ihn ausgebaut hat. Kopier doch mal die Textpassage auf die du dich beziehst.


----------



## Jobici (30. März 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum Liefertermin der Komplettbikes? Wir sind ja hier im Wartezimmer ;-) und die Alutech site nennt inzwischen eine Woche für den Rahmen. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2016)

Jobici schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum Liefertermin der Komplettbikes? Wir sind ja hier im Wartezimmer ;-) und die Alutech site nennt inzwischen eine Woche für den Rahmen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Ich habe Ende April gelesen...war vielleicht ein verfrühter Aprilscherz   
...wenn der Zeitraum auf der Alutechseite stimmt wär mir das natürlich lieber.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. März 2016)

Mir nicht, meine Reisekostenabrechnung ist noch nicht durch und ich muss im April noch Möbel kaufen


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. März 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mir nicht, meine Reisekostenabrechnung ist noch nicht durch und ich muss im April noch Möbel kaufen


Wenn du so viel verreist, brauchste auch keine Möbel


----------



## Plumpssack (30. März 2016)

Ich werde schon paranoid. Jeden morgen reiße ich angsterfüllt die Vorhänge auf, mit der Befürchtung, dass die ersten warmen Frühlingstage ohne meinen neuen Rahmen vergehen könnten.


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. März 2016)

Naja... da kann man nur hoffen das der Container die Reise gut übersteht. Ist ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit 

Die Paranoieden sollten den nachfolgenden Link nicht anklicken: 

http://heavyliftnews.com/news/ts-ta...ws-environmental-disaster-unfolding-in-taiwan

Da ist doch letztens erst wieder ein Frachter auf Grund gelaufen  Kann man nur hoffen das da nicht die Fuhre Rahmen mit drauf war


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich werde schon paranoid. Jeden morgen reiße ich angsterfüllt die Vorhänge auf, mit der Befürchtung, dass die ersten warmen Frühlingstage ohne meinen neuen Rahmen vergehen könnten.


Ich fürchte dann solltest du am Wochenende besser im Bett bleiben und die Vorhänge zu lassen!

Aber wenn es nur das ist, ich werde, wenn es blöd läuft, erstmal nicht fahren können weil der Rahmen zu dem Zeitpunkt ankommt wenn mich normalerweise meine Polenallergie in die Knie zwingt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (30. März 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich fürchte dann solltest du am Wochenende besser im Bett bleiben und die Vorhänge zu lassen!
> 
> Aber wenn es nur das ist, ich werde, wenn es blöd läuft, erstmal nicht fahren können weil der Rahmen zu dem Zeitpunkt ankommt wenn mich normalerweise meine Polenallergie in die Knie zwingt...



Was soll ich nun sagen... hier ist schon lange Bikesaison und meine Pollenallergie wirkt sich hier auch nicht aus 

Jeder Tag des Wartens ist ein harter Tag


----------



## Schwobenflyer (31. März 2016)

Und wieder ein Tag warten vorbei.


----------



## User_X (31. März 2016)




----------



## User_X (31. März 2016)

Frage zur Mattoc: Einbauhöhe bei 150 mm liegt bei 545 mm?


----------



## Plumpssack (31. März 2016)

User_X schrieb:


> Frage zur Mattoc: Einbauhöhe bei 150 mm liegt bei 545 mm?


https://www.manitoumtb.com/products/forks/mattoc/ Da stehen alle Längen.

6-7 Werktage sagt die Alutechwebsite


----------



## Jobici (31. März 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> https://www.manitoumtb.com/products/forks/mattoc/ Da stehen alle Längen.
> 
> 6-7 Werktage sagt die Alutechwebsite


Ja, ist fein, nur müsste dann wohl demnächst ein Mail von Alutech kommen, dass um die Bezahlung des Restbetrages bittet. Sonst wirds wohl nix mit dem Versand 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumpssack (31. März 2016)

Jobici schrieb:


> Ja, ist fein, nur müsste dann wohl demnächst ein Mail von Alutech kommen, dass um die Bezahlung des Restbetrages bittet. Sonst wirds wohl nix mit dem Versand
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


In meiner mail stand dass ich bis dann und dann den gesamten betrag überweisen muss


Edit:
Die Bezahlung erfolgt per Vorkasse Überweisung, bitte überweise uns den in der Auftragsbestätigung ausgewiesenen Betrag von 1.507,90 EUR bis spätestens 4 April 2016 auf unser Konto:


----------



## faz99 (31. März 2016)

hatte vorgestern bei alutech angerufen, da waren die rahmen noch nicht da. wenn sie hier sind, muss eh noch verzollt werden, was lt. mitarbeiterin ca. ne woche dauert. ergo ende april ist realistisch.

in meiner mail stands wie @Jobici beschrieben hatte. irgendwann kommt ne mail mit aufforderung zur zahlung des restbetrags.

wait on anstatt ride on!


----------



## kasimir2 (31. März 2016)

@Plumpssack

Moin Moin,

wegen Deinem Beitrag habe ich gerade extra nochmal meine AB rausgesucht.
Das mit spätestens 04. April steht bei mir auch, aber direkt darunter auch, daß
bei angezahlten Artikeln eine extra email mit der Bitte um Restzahlung kommt.

Was gilt jetzt?
Anrufen hilft auch nicht, geht keiner ans Telefon ;-)

Gruß
Marc

Edit: Wie üblich zu spät...


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. März 2016)

Es wird laut Alutech auf jeden Fall nochmal eine Mail an alle Kunden geben sobald das exakte Datum fest steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg80 (31. März 2016)

_Bitte nehme eine Anzahlung in Höhe von xx € vor, damit wir Deinen Auftrag weiter bearbeiten können. Wenn Deine Anzahlung nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen (8.11.2015) bei uns eingeht, behalten wir uns vor Deinen Auftrag zu stornieren. Du erhältst rechtzeitig vor Fertigstellung deines Auftrages eine weitere Nachricht mit der Bitte um Bezahlung des Restbetrages._

das steht in meiner Auftragsbestätigung...

Ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr lange, das Wetter wird langsam immer geiler


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. April 2016)

Wer hat den wann bestellt?
Ich habe am 31.10.15 bestellt
und in der Bestellung steht verfügbar ab 04.04.16.

Bestellt hab ich das Erdgschoss


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Wer hat den wann bestellt?
> Ich habe am 31.10.15 bestellt
> und in der Bestellung steht verfügbar ab 04.04.16.
> 
> Bestellt hab ich das Erdgschoss


Entscheident ist, ob du auch gezahlt hast.   
Meine Zahlung ging am 22.10 bei Alutech ein und heute kam die Versandbestätigung des Rahmens mit der Aufforderung per Nachnahme den Restbetrag beim Empfang des Rahmens zu zahlen... also kann ich Übermorgen schon auf Tour gehen...


----------



## Mazimm (1. April 2016)

@Flyer, wo steht bei dir verfügbar ab ?
Find das bei mir nicht :/
Hab am 21.10 bestellt aber eben das OG.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. April 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> @Flyer, wo steht bei dir verfügbar ab ?
> Find das bei mir nicht :/
> Hab am 21.10 bestellt aber eben das OG.


das stand auf der automatisch generierten Email nach meiner Bestellung drauf.
bezahlt habe ich ebenso am 31.10.


----------



## Mazimm (1. April 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Entscheident ist, ob du auch gezahlt hast.
> Meine Zahlung ging am 22.10 bei Alutech ein und heute kam die Versandbestätigung des Rahmens mit der Aufforderung per Nachnahme den Restbetrag beim Empfang des Rahmens zu zahlen... also kann ich Übermorgen schon auf Tour gehen...



Hat sich hier jemand einen Aprilscherz erlaubt ?
Oder ist es wirklich schon wahr das die ersten Rahmen raus gesendet werden?


----------



## LC4Fun (1. April 2016)

Moin Jungs,

hatte gerade Jürgen kurz am Ohr. Die LT im Webshop sind leider noch etwas zu optimistisch und werden angepasst. Exakten Termin konnte er noch nicht nennen. Aber wenn die Auslieferung sichergestellt ist, dann geht die Mail raus wegen der Restzahlung. Ich habe ihn gebeten mit den Projektjungs zu sprechen, ob sie bitte über alle Kanäle ein einheitliches Statement abgeben könnten. Hoffe da passiert was...

LG,
Holger


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. April 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Hat sich hier jemand einen Aprilscherz erlaubt ?
> Oder ist es wirklich schon wahr das die ersten Rahmen raus gesendet werden?


...du hast es durchschaut


----------



## Speziazlizt (1. April 2016)

Bei Alutech werden die wohl grad nur am Telefon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (1. April 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...die LT im Webshop sind leider doch etwas zu optimistisch und werden angepasst...


What???


----------



## Plumpssack (1. April 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> What???


Im BFS Artikel zum ICB stand die Rahmen kommen vermutlich ende April in D an.


----------



## Mc_Racer (1. April 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Die LT im Webshop sind leider noch etwas zu optimistisch und werden angepasst. Exakten Termin konnte er noch nicht nennen.



Liebes Alutech-Team,

langsam wird es doof! 

Warum habt ihr seit Oktober und *noch immer* den *Liefertermin Anfang April* drin stehen, wenn ständig Infos auftauchen, das es später wird? Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür, das ihr Ende letzten Jahres nur ungefähre Liefer-Angaben machen konntet und sich der Termin noch nach hinten verschiebt, aber je näher ein Liefertermin rückt, desto konkreter werden normalerweise die Vorhersagen! Bei euch leider Fehlanzeige! 

Im Sinne der *Transparenz*, die gerade als (Online-)Unternehmen im Umgang mit einer (Internet-)Community absolut essentiell für das Vertrauen ist, überschreitet ihr gerade jedwedes akzeptable Maß, zumal wir ja auch finanziell in Vorleistung gegangen sind! 


Es ist Fünf nach Zwölf, also schreibt verdammt nochmal drei Zeilen an eure Kunden, die ihr *ALLE* ganz leicht *online erreichen* könnt (Mail, Forum, Webseite,...). Das dauert je Kanal 5 Minuten! 

Denkt doch einfach auch mal daran, dass für den einen oder anderen noch ein paar Arbeiten und Maßnahmen nach dem Erhalt des neuen ICB 2.0 anstehen, wie z.B. altes Bike umbauen, verkaufen, etc.


----------



## Joerg80 (2. April 2016)

Hi,
da wir ja anscheindend noch weng Zeit haben, bis die Rahmen lieferbar sind, eine Frage 

Auf welchen Tubeless Kit setzt ihr denn?
Bei mir ist ein LRS mit Easton ARC 27 Felgen schon vorhanden, und Reifen Specialized Butcher und Pugartory. Tubelesskit? noch offen 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## nippelspanner (2. April 2016)

Werde meine ersten Tubeless-Gehversuche mit Stan's Milch + yellow rim tape  + Schwalbe Ventilen + Conti TK 2.4 versuchen.
Bin (bis jetzt) optimistisch...!


----------



## Plumpssack (2. April 2016)

Mit dem Stans Kit kann man nichts falsch machen. Einfach Band stramm auf die Felge kleben Reifen aufziehen, Ventil reinschrauben.
Einmal Reifen ohne Milch aufpumpen, damit du nicht mit der Milch drin da stehst und irgendwas überhaupt nicht klappt. Wenns halbwegs ohne Milche klappt machst du nochmal ein Stück Reifen von der Felge runter, kippst 60-80ml Milch rein, je nachdem wie dicht es ohne Milch war und schüttelst das Laufrad bis es keine Luft mehr verliert.
Mit Milch drin nicht über ca 2,3 bar aufpumpen, sonst wird die Milch einfach an den undichten Stellen rausgedrückt.
Das wars, eigentlich sehr einfach.

Mit den Easton Felgen solltest du nur, vor allem wenn du im steinigen Gelände unterwegs bist, so viel Druck fahren, dass du keine großartigen Durchschläge riskierst, sind sehr weich die Ringe und mit stärkeren Dellen bleiben viele Felgen häufig nicht mehr richtig dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (3. April 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Liebes Alutech-Team,
> 
> langsam wird es doof!
> 
> ...




atme doch mal tief durch!

anfang april ist genau jetzt. jetzt ist aber wochenende.

genauer gesgt ist es eigentlich 5 vor 12, da der Aprilanfang quasi noch nicht begonnen hat.

Ob das heiß ersehtne Teile Anfang April - oder wie du eh schon weißt - Ende April kommt ist wohl hier nicht so unendlich schlimm. Oder ist dein Leben davon abhängig wie beim Klimawandel? Dort kann man langsam von 5 nach 12 sprechen.

Aber doch nicht bei einem Fahrradrahmen, oder?


----------



## Plumpssack (3. April 2016)

Ich fand den Beitrag von MC-racer in Anbetracht der Thematik auch deutlich zu drastisch formuliert, frustriert bin ich dieses Wochenende aber vermutlich ähnlich stark wie er bei dem Traumwetter 

Was dagegen spricht, wenn man sich schon so mit der Community in Verbindung setzt wie bei diesem Projekt, einfach nochmal als kleines Update hier im Wartezimmer zu schreiben "die Rahmen kommen frühestens dann und dann" kann ich allerdings auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Laut dem BFS Artikel kommen die Rahmen vermutlich Ende April in Deutschland an? Das würde bedeuten, dass die ersten Rahmen ca. Mitte Mai die Kunden erreichen?
Das wären dann noch ca. 1,5 Monate, da kann ich auch meinen alten Rahmen erstmal mit den neuen Teilen wieder aufbauen, bis der neue kommt. Wenn ich mir dafür jetzt allerdings wieder Innenlager und Steuersatz besorge und dann der Postbote morgen mit meinem Rahmen vor der Tür steht, wäre das aber auch blöd, deswegen habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht.

Würde ich fair finden wenn ihr das mal so genau wie momentan möglich kommunizieren und die Lieferzeit im Webshop anpassen würdet, ist ja wirklich kein großer Aufwand und persönlich könnte ich mir einiges an Frustration sparen @nuts @supurb-bicycles @Stefan.Stark 

Edit: Ich fahr jetzt in den Harz mit dem XC Rad die Trails runterklappern


----------



## goshawk (3. April 2016)

Der einzige Vorteil, wenn man mit einem alten oder gar "unfahrbarem" Bike jetzt die Zeit überbrücken muss, ist, man weiß eher wieder zu schätzen wie gut wir es eigentlich haben und das man in den "alten Tagen" auch Spaß beim Biken haben konnte.
Mussts auch einmal gefühlt über das Maß warten und bin dann halt mit nem alten Starr-Mtb fahren gewesen - das war ein ganz eigenes Erlebniss nach all den Jahren.


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. April 2016)

Einziger Vorteil dass es nun etwas spätr kommt - auch der letzte Schnee den Trails wird weg sein und man muss nicht gleich putzen


----------



## Wayne68 (3. April 2016)

Ende Juli erscheint durchaus Realistisch.Wie bei Canyon.


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. April 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Ende Juli erscheint durchaus Realistisch.Wie bei Canyon.



Wie kommst du denn jetzt auf Ende Juli? Das scheint mir doch sehr unrealistisch zu sein...


----------



## Wayne68 (3. April 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn jetzt auf Ende Juli? Das scheint mir doch sehr unrealistisch zu sein...



Du denkst es kommt noch später ? Möglich.


----------



## faz99 (3. April 2016)

april 2017 ist es definitiv am start


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. April 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Du denkst es kommt noch später ? Möglich.



Nein. Mitte/Ende April...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (3. April 2016)

Bisher steht offiziell auf der Alutech HP stand heute 3-4 Werktage.
Also warten wir mal die 4 ab und dann erfahren wir bestimmt näheres zum Liefertermin.

Wenn wir es nächste Woche bekommen muss auch der Thread geschlossen werden habt ihr auch daran schon gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. April 2016)

Nur gut das ich erst Ende August Urlaub habe


----------



## Mc_Racer (3. April 2016)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> atme doch mal tief durch!


Hab ich doch bis jetzt gemacht! 


BommelMaster schrieb:


> anfang april ist genau jetzt. jetzt ist aber wochenende.
> 
> genauer gesgt ist es eigentlich 5 vor 12, da der Aprilanfang quasi noch nicht begonnen hat.


Ich ärgere mich über die fehlende Kommunikation seitens AluTech und über die fehlende Transparenz. Da es ja offensichtlich zu Verspätungen kommt, kann man das auch rechtzeitig kommunizieren. Hat also nichts mit dem Wochenende zu tun, das ist ja schon zu spät!



BommelMaster schrieb:


> Ob das heiß ersehtne Teile Anfang April - oder wie du eh schon weißt - Ende April kommt ist wohl hier nicht so unendlich schlimm. Oder ist dein Leben davon abhängig wie beim Klimawandel? Dort kann man langsam von 5 nach 12 sprechen.
> 
> Aber doch nicht bei einem Fahrradrahmen, oder?


Ich habe über 2.000 € an eine Firma überwiesen, mit der ich bisher keine Geschäftsbeziehung hatte. Da erwarte ich die besagte Transparenz, um Vertrauen aufbauen zu können. Für die Verspätung habe ich prinzipiell Verständnis (wie ich ja auch schrieb!), für deinen Vergleich weniger!

Morgen ist Montag, da wird es ja bestimmt ein Update geben!


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (4. April 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Morgen ist Montag, da wird es ja bestimmt ein Update geben!



Leider ist bisher kein Update erfolgt .... Liefertermin 2 - 3 Tage


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2016)

Bei Alutech wird gemerkelt... einfach aussitzen...


----------



## 115kgbiker (4. April 2016)

Sinnfrei Videos können Sie posten. Aber ne aktuelle Info zum Liefertermin ist leider nicht drin...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Plumpssack (4. April 2016)

_"(...)die 7 Werktage sind beziehn sich auf die Lieferzeit, sobald ein Produkt am Lager ist. Das ICB2.0 wird etwa Mitte Mai verfügbar sein(...)"_

Mail von Alutech


----------



## nuts (4. April 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Hab ich doch bis jetzt gemacht!
> 
> Ich ärgere mich über die fehlende Kommunikation seitens AluTech und über die fehlende Transparenz. Da es ja offensichtlich zu Verspätungen kommt, kann man das auch rechtzeitig kommunizieren. Hat also nichts mit dem Wochenende zu tun, das ist ja schon zu spät!
> 
> ...



Hi, 

Basti war bis Samstag in Urlaub, was die Kommunikation doch stark erschwert hat. Ich habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert, er hat selbst noch einen Berg E-Mails vor sich, aber es wird ein Update seitens Alutech geben, das wir auch auf der Startseite sofort bringen. Bis dahin freuen wir uns vielleicht darüber, dass deutliche Verzögerungen wie sie andere aktuelle Neuerscheinungen derweil erleben (z.B. Last FF, Liteville H-3), beim ICB2.0 ausbleiben, die Rahmen bereits geschweißt sind. Natürlich ist es dennoch verdammt ärgerlich an einem geilen Wochenende wie dem letzten sein Rad noch nicht zu haben!

Viele Grüße,

Stefanus


----------



## kasimir2 (4. April 2016)

@Plumpssack 

Moin,

hast Du nach Rahmen oder Komplettrad Lieferzeit gefragt.
Bzw. weißt Du ob das überhaupt einen Unterschied macht?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Plumpssack (4. April 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @Plumpssack
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...


Ich habe explizit nach dem grünen Rahmen mit Foxdämpfer gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasimir2 (4. April 2016)

Danke für die Info.

Dann kann ich mich ja auch schonmal
auf Mitte Mai einstellen - Klasse...

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Plumpssack (4. April 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Dann kann ich mich ja auch schonmal
> auf Mitte Mai einstellen - Klasse...
> ...


Ich habe, als es vor ca anderthalbmonaten hieß es wird anfang April, Urlaub für die zweite Maiwoche gebucht und dachte das wäre "pessimistisch genug" geplant mit über einem Monat Puffer..

Naja selbst Schuld, mit sowas muss man immer rechnen..

Edit: und Wortlaut ist "ab mitte Mai verfügbar", stell dich mal lieber auf 3.-4. Maiwoche ein, sonst ärgerst du dich nur noch mehr


----------



## kasimir2 (4. April 2016)

Geärgert habe ich mich jetzt eigentlich nicht,
das hätte anders ausgesehen ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2016)

Ärgern bringt ja auch nicht viel, schlägt sich nur auf den Magen.


----------



## mowood (4. April 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> _"(...)die 7 Werktage sind beziehn sich auf die Lieferzeit, sobald ein Produkt am Lager ist. Das ICB2.0 wird etwa Mitte Mai verfügbar sein(...)"_
> 
> Mail von Alutech


Ufffffff!
@Comfortbiker Zu spät, der Satz ging ohne Verzögerung direkt in die Magengrube.
Mein als Trailbike missbrauchtes Rad ist schon eine Weile verkauft. 

Der Sram Aufbau Setup-Tag ist für den 11.05. terminiert. Ich hatte Hoffnung drei Wochen früher aufzubauen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (4. April 2016)

mowood schrieb:


> Ufffffff!
> @Comfortbiker Zu spät, der Satz ging ohne Verzögerung direkt in die Magengrube.
> Mein als Trailbike missbrauchtes Rad ist schon eine Weile verkauft.
> 
> Der Sram Aufbau Setup-Tag ist für den 11.05. terminiert. Ich hatte Hoffnung drei Wochen früher aufzubauen.



Ich hoffte auch auf früher weshalb ich an dem SRAM Aufbau Tag auch nicht mitmachen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (4. April 2016)

Es sind doch nur noch 6 Wochen...die gehen doch ratzefatze um!


----------



## veraono (4. April 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Es sind doch nur noch 6 Wochen...die gehen doch ratzefatze um!


Kommt ganz aufs Wetter an


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. April 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> _"(...)die 7 Werktage sind beziehn sich auf die Lieferzeit, sobald ein Produkt am Lager ist. Das ICB2.0 wird etwa Mitte Mai verfügbar sein(...)"_
> 
> Mail von Alutech



öhm 

Edit: Wetterbericht geprüft - Schnee ist im Anmarsch... immerhin auf Ullr scheint Verlass zu sein


----------



## trailterror (4. April 2016)

Will euch die stimmung ja nicht noch mehr vermiesen, aber "etwa mitte mai"
klingt für mich nach juni....

manchmal gibts aber auch überraschungen und es geht schneller als angenommen, nur ein urlaub oder radverkauf würd ich vorzeitig sicher nicht buchen/tätigen


----------



## AboAC (4. April 2016)

War denn die Anfrage für deine bestehende Bestellung oder für eine neue? Die Räder sollen ja in der Reihenfolge der Bestellung rausgehen, so dass Mitte Mai vielleicht gilt, wenn man jetzt bestellt. Im Artikel von der BFS stand ja auch, dass die Räder Ende April lieferbar sein werden.

Aber hilft ja alles nix, wenn ich @nuts richtig verstanden habe, kommt ja diese Tage noch eine offizielle Verlautbarung. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch, das Fahrtechnikcamp Anfang Mai mit dem neuen Rad zu machen


----------



## Plumpssack (4. April 2016)

AboAC schrieb:


> War denn die Anfrage für deine bestehende Bestellung oder für eine neue? Die Räder sollen ja in der Reihenfolge der Bestellung rausgehen, so dass Mitte Mai vielleicht gilt, wenn man jetzt bestellt. Im Artikel von der BFS stand ja auch, dass die Räder Ende April lieferbar sein werden.
> 
> Aber hilft ja alles nix, wenn ich @nuts richtig verstanden habe, kommt ja diese Tage noch eine offizielle Verlautbarung. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch, das Fahrtechnikcamp Anfang Mai mit dem neuen Rad zu machen


Ich habe am 11.11. bestellt und angezahlt.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (5. April 2016)

Ich will meinen Rahmen nicht erst in 6-7 Wochen bekommen .... Hoffentllich kommt bald das angekündigte Update von Alutech!


----------



## Thiel (5. April 2016)

Verspätungen gehören in dieser Branche doch dazu. Mich würde es wundern, wenn es keine geben würde.


----------



## LC4Fun (5. April 2016)

...aber in Deckung bleiben und nix kommunizieren gehört in einer Community nicht dazu... Ich bin ja nicht nur Interessent sondern auch zahlender Kunde... Aktuell passen telefonische Infos und LT laut Homepage nicht zusammen...


----------



## pauing (5. April 2016)

Das sich so ein komplexer Ablauf um ein paar Tage vom Target verschiebt, ist doch normal.
Es ist ja schließlich eine Erstserie, die mit neuen Werkzeugen weit weit weg gefertigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (5. April 2016)

OK, 1 bis 2 Wochen sind sicherlich geschenkt.
Aber man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Rahmen/Bikes in den meisten Fällen bereits zu 75% per Vorkasse bezahlt sind.
Da sollte man die Kundschaft nicht allzu lange vertrösten.


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2016)

Abwarten Jungs, das wird schon


----------



## Mazimm (6. April 2016)

ICB2.0: Schleifen, Bürsten, Polieren, Eloxieren und Warten
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....rsten,-Polieren,-Eloxieren-und-Warten.797531/


----------



## Thiel (6. April 2016)

Ich sollte auch das Wetter vorhersagen


----------



## LC4Fun (7. April 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich sollte auch das Wetter vorhersagen



Ich brauch keinen, der mir ankündigt der Frühling kommt erst zum Sommer....


----------



## nippelspanner (7. April 2016)

Gibt es hier eigentlich noch jemanden, der bei 192cm Körpergröße einen XL Rahmen bestellt hat?
Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto gigantischer kommt mir die Oberrohrlänge/Reach vor...!


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (7. April 2016)

Oje, noch einen Monat warten  ... wie soll ich mir nur die Zeit vertreiben ?


----------



## LC4Fun (7. April 2016)

ich hab überlegt ob ich zur Freizeitgestaltung die Restzahlung in 30 gleiche Teilzahlungen splitte und jeden Abend was überweisen sollte. Da könnte dem Jürgen seine Buchhaltungsfee mit mir mitfiebern. Und so ein inniges Verhältnis ist ja auch was wert...  im Ernst, danke für das offizielle Statement!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. April 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich noch jemanden, der bei 192cm Körpergröße einen XL Rahmen bestellt hat?
> Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto gigantischer kommt mir die Oberrohrlänge/Reach vor...!


Ich hab L bestellt, 191 (93SL)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 115kgbiker (7. April 2016)

Ich hab XL bestellt, bei 199


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. April 2016)

Ich wollte doch nur... Grüße aus Italien!


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2016)

Xl bei 196cm.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## isargriller (8. April 2016)

auch 196
auch XL


----------



## Schwobenflyer (8. April 2016)

Seit ihr alle groß..... Warten macht Spaß.
Was nutzt ihr so für ein Überbruckungs oder zweitrad momentan?
Würd mich einfach mal so interessieren.
Ich habe ein 29er HT.


----------



## 115kgbiker (8. April 2016)

Ich hab mir auch ein 29er Hardtail aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt gefischt.
Und hier steht noch ein 901 fürs Grobe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (8. April 2016)

Ich habe ein Capra, was leider gerade im Eimer ist. Da hat sich was aus dem Rahmen gelöst. Carbon ist nicht mehr mein Favorit für die Bikezukunft. Und das bei zarten 80Kg Körpergewicht. Zumindest bei Enduro und DH Bike wird in Zukunft auf Alu gebaut Der Carbon statt Kondition Rahmen sollte aber die nächsten Tage neu kommen.

Deshalb zur Zeit Speci Rockhopper Not-HT und am WE kann man die Endurofreie Zeit mal zum DH-fahren mit dem DHler nutzen

Ich könnte das ICB gerade gut gebrauchen, wo das Capra im Eimer ist...Aber das Aufbauevent ist ja schon am 11.05.


----------



## Jobici (8. April 2016)

Nur Rennrad. Und hoffentlich demnächst auch wieder aufm bike. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## nippelspanner (8. April 2016)

OnOne 456 Spaß-HT


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2016)

Hab mein icb01 für einen so guten Kurs verkaufen können das ich jetzt ohne da stehe  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nippelspanner (8. April 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hab mein icb01 für einen so guten Kurs verkaufen können das ich jetzt ohne da stehe


Hey Jens,
habe noch einen Kona Five-0 Rahmen mit 150er Z1 stehen.
Wenn Du willst, kannst Du den leihweise zum Überbrücken haben.


----------



## Joerg80 (8. April 2016)

Mein Focus Hardtail - besser gesagt mein Alltags- und BiergartenBike muss derzeit halt mehr herhalten


----------



## Plumpssack (8. April 2016)

Ich quäle gerade ein GT Sensor Carbon das mir nicht mal gehört. Ich weiß nicht ob das noch bis ende Mai mitmacht. Die Sektor entwickelt langsam Buchsenspiel, genauso wie die Revelation, die ich mal selber hatte. Alle Nabenlager sind breit und der Hinterbau fängt jetzt auch an komisch zu quietschen

Hab mich aber mittlerweile an den 80mm Vorbau mit 740er Lenker, 68,5° Lenkwinkel, die 440er Kettenstreben und den 2,25er X-King gewöhnt, auch wenns ne ganze Weile gedauert hat.

An die Kette abwerfenden dreifach Umwerfer werde ich mich aber wohl nie wieder gewöhnen können.


----------



## Wayne68 (8. April 2016)

Ich habe S bestellt.Körpergröße 198 cm.
Denke das passt.Mag es kompakt und verspielt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. April 2016)

Ich muss jetzt doch noch meine Bremsbeläge tauschen  Hab aber glücklicherweise mein Nicolai AM noch nicht an den Mann/Frau bekommen


----------



## Mc_Racer (8. April 2016)

Ich habe zum Glück noch mein Specialized Carve Expert 29er, das geht aber per Beilade im Mai nach Griechenland (Peloponnes), damit ich Ende Juni im Urlaub was zum Radeln da unten habe ;-) Bis dahin hätte ich mein ICB2.0 gerne am Start.
Sonst hab ich nur noch mein 26er Cicli B-Alu-"Ganz-Hardtail"-Bike mit Slick-Bereifung für die Stadt. Da ist zudem ein Kindersitz dran...das wird hart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (8. April 2016)

Leute... wenn ich das hier so lese... habt Ihr alle eindeutig zu wenige Bikes am start .  Das hätte ich in DIESEM Forum echt nicht erwartet. 

Aber das wird schon..... ich bin jetzt schon auf die Bilderflut und die unterschiedlichen Aufbauten gespannt wenn denn mal die erste Fuhre bei den zukünftigen Besitztern eingetroffen ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2016)

Tandem, Crosser, 160er Carbon- Slide, Epic-Carbon, Cube Fully, Steppenwolf FS, Radon HT Stadtfeile...genug Bikes vorhanden, das Werkzeug für den Aufbau liegt auch schon entrostet und frisch geölt bereit. Die Ungeduld hält sich in Grenzen... Urlaub im Vinschgau ist auch erst Anfang September, also noch keine Entzugserscheinungen bei mir.


----------



## mowood (9. April 2016)

Weiß jemand ob in die Roam 30 Felgen (beim Erdgeschoss dabei) auch Autoventile passen? 
Oder ist sogar ein Tubeless Kit mit Autoventil dabei? 
Für mich ist Tubeless noch Neuland, habe aber gerade auf die schnelle gesehen, dass bei Tubeless eher französische Ventile verwendet werden.


----------



## Vincy (9. April 2016)

Nein, passt nicht. Für Schrader müßtest dann das Ventilloch in der Felge aufbohren, was ich da aber tunlichst lassen würde!
Es gibt aber dafür Ventiladapter.


----------



## mowood (9. April 2016)

Schade, aber danke @Vincy für die schnelle Info.


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. April 2016)

Ich mag Autoventil und verwende die. Mit dem Aufbohren hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie probleme.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...8_1408567025_2a77f2a3da082d36efeb9ddf00186cf2


----------



## mowood (9. April 2016)

Um so "leichtbau" die Felge, umso unsympathischer wird mir das aufbohren. Mal sehen.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. April 2016)

Aufbohren ist eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem bei so einer Felge.

Bist du denn schon mal franz. Ventile gefahren? Ich sehe gar keinen Grund AV zu fahren 

Meine Fahrradfahrsucht hat mich "leider" dazu getrieben euch abtrünnig zu werden. War nicht so leicht übers Herz zu bringen, nachdem ich das gesamte Projekt verfolgt habe, aber womöglich noch 2 Monate bei gutem Wetter ertrage ich nicht und das Angebot war zu gut um es in der Situation abzulehnen:





Wünsche euch viel Glück mit der Wartezeit eurer Rahmen, vielleicht gibts ja auch nochmal eine positive Überraschung


----------



## mowood (9. April 2016)

Ich fand das AV immr etwas praktischer, wenn auch die nennbaren Vorzüge eher unwesentlich sind.
Mich hat nur immer der Mix gestört, vorallem wenn der Ersatzschlauch im Rucksack nicht passt. Ist aber wie gesagt mein erstes Tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (9. April 2016)

@Plumpssack Sicher eine gute Wahl, mit dem Troy hatte ich auch geliebäugelt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. April 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Aufbohren ist eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem bei so einer Felge.
> 
> Bist du denn schon mal franz. Ventile gefahren? Ich sehe gar keinen Grund AV zu fahren
> 
> ...



Uhhh - wirst du aber denoch das ICB 2 nutzen oder verkaufst du das ungefahren weiter?


----------



## Plumpssack (9. April 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Uhhh - wirst du aber denoch das ICB 2 nutzen oder verkaufst du das ungefahren weiter?


Ich bekomme kein ICB mehr


----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. April 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bekomme kein ICB mehr



Kläre uns bitte auf. Was ist los?


----------



## Plumpssack (9. April 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Kläre uns bitte auf. Was ist los?


Garnichts ich will nicht mehr warten was soll sein


----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. April 2016)

Ok kann ich verstehen ist schon ne lange Zeit dann mal viel Spaß mit deinem Troy.
Bin mal auf Bilder und erste Eindrücke gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne68 (10. April 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Garnichts ich will nicht mehr warten was soll sein



auch andere mütter haben schöne töchter....


----------



## LC4Fun (10. April 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> auch andere mütter haben schöne töchter....



Mann oder Memme? Es mag ja Beziehungen geben bei denen Monogamie gefragt ist - aber doch nicht bei Bikes


----------



## RolandMC (10. April 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Basti war bis Samstag in Urlaub, was die Kommunikation doch stark erschwert hat. Ich habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert, er hat selbst noch einen Berg E-Mails vor sich, aber es wird ein Update seitens Alutech geben, das wir auch auf der Startseite sofort bringen. Bis dahin freuen wir uns vielleicht darüber, dass deutliche Verzögerungen wie sie andere aktuelle Neuerscheinungen derweil erleben (z.B. Last FF, Liteville H-3), beim ICB2.0 ausbleiben, die Rahmen bereits geschweißt sind. Natürlich ist es dennoch verdammt ärgerlich an einem geilen Wochenende wie dem letzten sein Rad noch nicht zu haben!
> 
> ...


Bei eigenem Unvermögen, auf Lieferschwierigkeiten anderer hinzuweisen, ist nicht gerade professionell.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. April 2016)

Kurzerhand das Sportgerät gewechselt - wird aber auch nicht lange gut gehen


----------



## Xooldman (10. April 2016)

Ich verabschiede mich nun auch aus diesem Forum... auch ich wollte nicht mehr länger warten. Ich bin trotzdem gespannt, wie sich das Konzept am Ende schlagen wird.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (11. April 2016)

Ich habe heute nochmal Alutech geschrieben und um die Angabe eines Liefertermins für das ICB Rahmenkit gebeten. Die Antwort darauf war, das die Rahmen erst *Mitte Mai *ausgeliefert werden. Am liebsten würde ich *sofort* einen anderen bereits verfügbaren Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers kaufen aber ich Trollo hab mir bereits einige Bikeparts in rot (Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz und Pedale - passt ja super bei titanfarbenen Rahmen) und die blöde Steckachse gekauft (...) und nun finde mal einen Rahmen wo das dann auch passt 
Hätte ich zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung (*28.10.2015!*) schon gewusst das die Rahmen erst Mitte Mai kommen, hätte ich ihn mir *nicht bestellt *!!!
Vielleicht bin ich einer der nächsten die sich aus diesem Forum verabschieden


----------



## LC4Fun (11. April 2016)

wegen 3-4 Wochen mach ich keinen Aufstand, aber die eingeschlafene Kommunikation verärgert mich echt... Rahmen hierher zu bekommen, Auspacken,kontrollieren, Dämpfer montieren, einpacken, Zahlung anfordern, etc. wird alles dauern... kein Thema.  Wir könnten gemeinsam mitfiebern, Pläne schmieden, nen Owner Club Gründen, Selbsthilfegruppen ausrufen.... 

Liebe Bike.crowd Crew.... ihr verspielt gerade massiv Vertrauen... und noch schlimmer, Vorfreude verschiebt sich  gerade in Verärgerung...


----------



## nippelspanner (11. April 2016)

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht die Aufregung.
Die Info war doch eindeutig: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04/06/icb2-0-schleifen-buersten-polieren-eloxieren-und-warten/
Zitat: "Alutech entschuldigt sich für die Verzögerung, garantiert allen Teilnehmern des Aufbau-Events bei Sram am 11.05.16 ihre Bikes und wird, sobald es absehbar ist, über das Lieferdatum aller weiteren Bikes informieren."

Das heißt doch, dass dir Rahmen allerspätestens am 10.05. in D. sein müssen.
Dann noch ein paar Tage für Kommissionieren und Versand und gut ist...!


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (11. April 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> wegen 3-4 Wochen mach ich keinen Aufstand, aber die eingeschlafene Kommunikation verärgert mich echt... Rahmen hierher zu bekommen, Auspacken,kontrollieren, Dämpfer montieren, einpacken, Zahlung anfordern, etc. wird alles dauern... kein Thema.  Wir könnten gemeinsam mitfiebern, Pläne schmieden, nen Owner Club Gründen, Selbsthilfegruppen ausrufen....
> 
> Liebe Bike.crowd Crew.... ihr verspielt gerade massiv Vertrauen... und noch schlimmer, Vorfreude verschiebt sich  gerade in Verärgerung...



Das hört sich dein Kommentar im Forum "ICB2.0: Schleifen, Bürsten, Polieren, Eloxieren und Warten" aber schon deutlich drastischer an  und ich versteh dich vollkommen... Geht mir ja auch so


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (11. April 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das heißt doch, dass dir Rahmen allerspätestens am 10.05. in D. sein müssen.
> Dann noch ein paar Tage für den Versand und gut ist...!



Da glaube ich aber nicht mehr dran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (11. April 2016)

Wenigstens das Wetter ist schön


----------



## LC4Fun (11. April 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt nicht die Aufregung.
> Die Info war doch eindeutig: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04/06/icb2-0-schleifen-buersten-polieren-eloxieren-und-warten/
> Zitat: "Alutech entschuldigt sich für die Verzögerung, garantiert allen Teilnehmern des Aufbau-Events bei Sram am 11.05.16 ihre Bikes und wird, sobald es absehbar ist, über das Lieferdatum aller weiteren Bikes informieren."



Genau das ist die Aufregung... Ich hab seit letztem Jahr mehr Euro in Material im Keller liegen alls die Builkdkits kosten und darf nun lesen, dass die SPÄTER bestellten Buildkitties Ihren kompletten Bausatz zu nem fixen Termin mundgerecht serviert bekommen. Und mir wird man bei Gelegenheit mal sagen, wie es aussieht... Sorry, aber das ist mehr als unverschämt...

Nochmals ganz klar, es ist nicht der Umstand der Verzögerung sondern der Umgang damit....


----------



## nippelspanner (11. April 2016)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Da glaube ich aber nicht mehr dran....


Think positive!
Alles wird gut!
Ich hole jetzt erst mal die Klangschalen raus und zünde ein Räucherstäbchen an...!






Ohhmmmmmm...


----------



## LC4Fun (11. April 2016)

BigHitAndi187 schrieb:


> Das hört sich dein Kommentar im Forum "ICB2.0: Schleifen, Bürsten, Polieren, Eloxieren und Warten" aber schon deutlich drastischer an....



Deswegen habe ich ihn ja auch wieder gelöscht... Man sollte immer erst kurz innehalten bevor man (öffentlich) schreibt...


----------



## LC4Fun (11. April 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das heißt doch, dass dir Rahmen allerspätestens am 10.05. in D. sein müssen.
> Dann noch ein paar Tage für Kommissionieren und Versand und gut ist...!



...dann könnte man das einfach so schreiben...  

...man könnte sogar interpretieren, dass die sogar noch früher da sein könnten und sich halt zuerst um die für das Event gekümmert werden muss...

...auch das könnte man schreiben...

...man könnte auch interpretieren, dass die für das Event per Luftfracht priorisiert werden und die anderen sollen halt warten... Und genau das oder so etwas vermute ich, wenn sich jemand nicht verbindlich äussern möchte...

Und dann liegt es halt an mir, für die mir wichtige Verbindlichkeit zu sorgen...


----------



## pauing (11. April 2016)

An alle Jammerlappen: bestellt das nächste mal doch einfach lagernde Ware und nicht welche, die noch produziert werden muss


----------



## zr0wrk (11. April 2016)

Ich kann verstehen, dass sich Leute ärgern, die gehofft hatten, die Saison auf dem ICB2 zu starten. Nun wird's nicht mehr Ende März und auch nicht Mitte April, sondern (hoffentlich) Mitte Mai. Klar ist das ärgerlich, aber was hätte denn das Alu-Tech-Team hier unternehmen sollen? Offenbar sind doch an anderen Stellen Termine nicht gehalten worden, die ursprünglich sogar als großzügig kalkuliert galten. Es gibt dazu ein Statement von Alutech, das zwar vielleicht spät kam, aber ja nun auch nicht aus der Welt zu reden ist. Auch wenn täglich neue Statusmeldungen gegeben würden, kämen die Rahmen sicher keinen Tag früher in D an. Es gehört zur allgemeinen Lebenskunst, Dinge hinnehmen zu können, die sich nicht ändern lassen. Sich darüber zu echauffieren, ist pure Energieverschendung. 

Wenn hier tatsächlich ein Dutzend Rahmen für das SRAM-Event eingeflogen würden, wäre das in meinen Augen auch kein Skandal. Es war sicher kompliziert genug, so einen Termin auf die Beine zu stellen. Dass nun deswegen nicht alle Rahmen per Luftfracht kommen, nur um an dieser Stelle "Gerechtigkeit" herzustellen, ist doch logisch. 

Freilich .. ärgerlich für alle, die aktuell nichts zum fahren haben, aber gerne loslegen würden. Aber dass wir hier mit einem gewissen Risiko kaufen, war doch abzusehen. Immerhin handelt es sich bislang "nur" um einen verschobenen Liefertermin und es hat sich niemand mit unserer Kohle auf die Bahamas abgesetzt (das hoffe ich zumindest )


----------



## 115kgbiker (11. April 2016)

Ich hätte mich einfach über etwas regelmäßigere Updates zu Produktion und Transport gefreut. Es ist doch bestimmt nicht erst seit April bekannt das die Rahmen ihr Schiff verpasst haben? Gerade beim crowd.bike kann es doch nicht zuviel verlangt sein die Crowd auch regelmäßig zu informieren.
Und eine kurze Info was jetzt genau Sache ist vermisse ich auch immer noch. 
Wird jetzt ein Teilstück geflogen? Oder nur die Rahmen für den Event? Sind die Rahmen mittlerweil vieleicht sogar auf einem Schiff?

Und irgendwelche Jammerlappen Kommentare sind auch nicht wirklich hilfreich...

@Plumpssack @Xooldman 
Habt Ihr euere Bestellungen storniert? Aufgrund der Verspätung oder wie ist das Gelaufen?


----------



## zr0wrk (11. April 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich einfach über etwas regelmäßigere Updates zu Produktion und Transport gefreut. Es ist doch bestimmt nicht erst seit April bekannt das die Rahmen ihr Schiff verpasst haben? Gerade beim crowd.bike kann es doch nicht zuviel verlangt sein die Crowd auch regelmäßig zu informieren.


Ja, ich gebe dir recht, so ein wenig mehr an Kommunikation wäre wirklich erfreulich. Aber werde ich mir davon die Laune verderben lassen? Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 115kgbiker (11. April 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, ich gebe dir recht, so ein wenig mehr an Kommunikation wäre wirklich erfreulich. Aber werde ich mir davon die Laune verderben lassen? Nein.



Die Laune bleibt Sonnig! Hab schließlich genug Bikes...


----------



## Xooldman (11. April 2016)

@115kgbiker ich hatte zugegebenermaßen schon Anfang März einen Rückzieher gemacht. Hatte mit Liefertermin eigentlich nichts zu tun sondern mit der Vorstellung des Mojo 3. Außerdem hatte ich dann doch etwas Bedenken, was den Eingelenker anbetrifft. Aber das mag völliger Quatsch sein.


----------



## Plumpssack (11. April 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Bestellung storniert Aufgrund der Verspätung?


ja


LC4Fun schrieb:


> (...)Ich hab seit letztem Jahr mehr Euro in Material im Keller liegen (...) und darf nun lesen, dass die SPÄTER bestellten Buildkitties Ihren kompletten Bausatz zu nem fixen Termin mundgerecht serviert bekommen. (...)


----------



## zr0wrk (11. April 2016)

... aber ohne Innenlager, Steuersatz, Naben, Speichen und Kassette kannste doch mit keinem Rahmen der Welt losfahren. Außerdem fehlt die Klingel.


----------



## nuts (11. April 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...dann könnte man das einfach so schreiben...
> 
> ...man könnte sogar interpretieren, dass die sogar noch früher da sein könnten und sich halt zuerst um die für das Event gekümmert werden muss...
> 
> ...



Richtig vermutet. Da wird mit viel Aufwand ein Event organisiert, das nicht ins Wasser fallen soll. Deshalb werden die 8 Rahmen für die Teilnehmer des Events eingeflogen, weiß letzten Endes nur Alutech wann die Bestellungen der Event-Teilnehmer eingegangen sind. Priorisiert wird da halt nach Event und nicht nach Bestelltermin.
Natürlich wird auch geprüft, ob nicht alle Rahmen per reiner Luftfracht kommen können, kostet halt ne ganze Stange Geld, und so lange das nicht entschieden ist, will's auch niemand in den Raum werfen, weil es ja Erwartungen schürt. Oh, jetzt ist es mir grad rausgerutscht... vermutlich wird's nichts, aber hey, ich weiß es auch nicht.


----------



## Wayne68 (11. April 2016)

hey,ist doch egal ob die Rahmen am 15.5 oder 15.9 kommen.lass rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Racer (12. April 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Natürlich wird auch geprüft, ob nicht alle Rahmen per reiner Luftfracht kommen können, kostet halt ne ganze Stange Geld, und so lange das nicht entschieden ist, will's auch niemand in den Raum werfen, weil es ja Erwartungen schürt. Oh, jetzt ist es mir grad rausgerutscht... vermutlich wird's nichts, aber hey, ich weiß es auch nicht.


Machmal ist es echt besser nichts zu sagen! Und Ironie solltest du aktuell bei diesem Thema auch lieber vermeiden, das führt nur zu Missverständnissen, zumindest bei mir!
Ist es denn wirklich so schwierig klar und eindeutig zu kommunizieren? Ich biete gerne mal einen Kurs an ;-)


----------



## nuts (12. April 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Machmal ist es echt besser nichts zu sagen! Und Ironie solltest du aktuell bei diesem Thema auch lieber vermeiden, das führt nur zu Missverständnissen, zumindest bei mir!
> Ist es denn wirklich so schwierig klar und eindeutig zu kommunizieren? Ich biete gerne mal einen Kurs an ;-)



Da ist nichts ironisch:

Das event soll nicht ins Wasser fallen, deshalb werden die Rahmen der Event-Teilnehmer geflogen
Das hat nichts mit dem Bestelltermin zu tun, sondern mit ihrer Event-Teilnahme
Es wird geprüft ob alle Rahmen geflogen werden können (Preisliche Frage!)
Das wurde aber nicht kommuniziert, um keine Erwartungen zu schüren
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Rahmen jetzt alle geflogen oder nur die halbe Strecke geflogen werden
Falls das immer noch uneindeutig ist, müssen wir uns näher zu dem Kurs unterhalten ;-)


----------



## Mazimm (12. April 2016)

+ für alle Rahmen einfliegen


----------



## mpmarv (12. April 2016)

Ich wünsche euch, dass die Rahmen bzw. Bikes bald kommen und ihr am Ende glücklich damit seid.

Halbes Jahr Wartezeit ist schon heavy.


----------



## Mazimm (12. April 2016)

Wenn die schon soo eine Verspätung haben, wär es schon zu erwarten das hier auch dran gearbeitet wird das die Kunden wenigsten das Gefühl haben das alles gemacht wird was möglich ist damit die Lieferzeiten so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2016)

Als jemand der schon das ICB 1.0 gekauft hat und beim gesamten Projekt dabei war muss ich sagen, verglichen dazu läuft das hier grossartig mit der Kommunikation. Immerhin sind noch alle Mitarbeiter und Ansprechpartner bei Alutech, da sah es bei Carvereinen Monat vor Lieferung etwas anders aus. 
Eine Verschiebung in den Mai scheint dann wohl sowas wie Tradition zu werden, mein RnC war auch irgendwann Anfang/Mitte Mai da.


----------



## LC4Fun (12. April 2016)

@nuts

Danke, so ist das OK! Und dass dieses Event wichtig ist und bevorzugt werden soll ist nachvollziehbar. Bei SRAM werden die Termine sicher auch nicht nach belieben in die Saison reinlaufen.

Nicht einer Meinung bin ich bei "Besser nix sagen" - Ich kaufe ein Crowd Bike im Wissen um alle Risiken und erwarte nix anderes als offene Kommunikation - das kann auch heissen, dass da steht "wir haben auf unsere Kosten die 8 Rahmen ins Flugzeug gepackt da sich der Termin bei SRAM nicht verschieben lässt. Die restlichen Rahmen sind seit X auf dem Schiff und werden frühesten X da sein können, rechnet lieber mal mit Y.


----------



## Mc_Racer (12. April 2016)

@nuts Danke, dein letzter Post ist eindeutiger! Deine Anmerkung 





nuts schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt ist es mir grad rausgerutscht... vermutlich wird's nichts, aber hey, ich weiß es auch nicht.


 hat mich im Bezug auf "alle übrigen Rahmen" verwirrt.

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, dass die Rahmen für den Aufbau-Event eingeflogen werden. Auch mit der Verspätung an sich kann ich (noch) leben. Ich prangere einzig die Kommunikation an. Die könnte etwas fluffiger laufen.



LC4Fun schrieb:


> Nicht einer Meinung bin ich bei "Besser nix sagen"


 Das habe ich ja in einem anderen Post schon deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass das keine Lösung ist! Mir ging es um verwirrende und spekulative Äußerungen (siehe oben).

@Lt.AnimalMother "Schlimmer geht immer" ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2016)

Der Rahmen kommt immer noch rund 9 1/2 Jahre schneller als mein Trabbi. ... ich bin warten gewöhnt.   

Was mich persönlich mehr beunruhigt... sind die besorgten Komponenten auch alle mit dem Rahmen kompatibel.   
z.B. geht das Schaltauge mit Sramschaltwerk?... darüber hatte ich nicht weiter nachgedacht   
...und kann man gleich ein Ersatz mitkaufen?


----------



## freigeist (12. April 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ..das kann auch heissen, dass da steht..



Du kennst doch sicherlich das Sprichwort: Warum _einfach_, _wenn_ es auch _kompliziert geht_

__


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (12. April 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> geht das Schaltauge mit Sramschaltwerk?


Gibt's Schaltaugen, die mit bestimmten Schaltwerken nicht funktionieren? Ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.

Da aber an den Build-Kits SRAM-Schaltwerke verbaut werden, würde ich vage vermuten, dass das geht.


----------



## Plumpssack (12. April 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Gibt's Schaltaugen, die mit bestimmten Schaltwerken nicht funktionieren? Ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.
> 
> Da aber an den Build-Kits SRAM-Schaltwerke verbaut werden, würde ich vage vermuten, dass das geht.


Gibt jetzt diese Shimano directmount Schaltaugen aber so eins wird wohl nicht am icb sein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2016)

...bestimmte Schaltwerke, frag mich aber nicht genau welche, brauchen das passende Schaltauge. Sonst stimmt die Umschlingung der Kette nicht... oder so ähnlich.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. April 2016)

Jeden Tag was dazugelernt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2016)

...habe nochmal gesucht und gefunden   
...sieht nach normalem Schaltauge aus. 
Darf jetzt nur nicht vergessen ein's mit zu bestellen...als Ersatz.


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2016)

@nuts : gibts schon Infos zu den Lagern und dem benötigten Werkzeugen?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (13. April 2016)

Und den benötigten Drehmomenten?


----------



## nuts (14. April 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @nuts : gibts schon Infos zu den Lagern und dem benötigten Werkzeugen?



Also, im Hauptlager sind Schrägkugellager 7203RS 17x40x12 mm spezifiziert, 2 Stück in O-Anordnung. Ein Normteil, aber wegen der Schräg-Bauweise vielleicht nicht überall vorrätig. Sollte das nicht zu haben sein, können auch Rillenkugellager 6203 17x40x12 verbaut werden, die es quasi "an jeder Straßenecke" für kleinstes Geld gibt. Technisch perfekt ist aber das 7203. 

Im oberen Drehpunkt sind Rillenkugellager 22x10x6 mm in 2RS (beidseitig gedichtet) verbaut. Davon 4 Stück, also pro Seite 2. 

Werkzeuge:

Ich stelle die Liste am Wochenende zusammen, die einzigen Überraschungen könnten aber meiner Meinung nach die folgenden zwei Sein:

Torx T40 am oberen Drehpunkt und in den Dämpferbolzen
e13 Innenlagerwerkzeug am ErdGeschoss (ich kläre nochmal, ob das beim Buildkit nicht dabei ist!)
Wer nur den Rahmen bestellt hat: Der kommt ohne Hinterachse (142er mit M12x1,75 Gewinde benötigt)
Das Schaltauge ist dabei und mit jedem Nicht-Direct-Mount-Schaltwerk (also fast jedem) kompatibel. Als Ersatz benötigt wird dieses hier für 29,99€.



Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Und den benötigten Drehmomenten?



Kläre ich mit Stefan nochmal, Danke für die Erinnerung!


----------



## nuts (14. April 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> @nuts
> 
> Danke, so ist das OK! Und dass dieses Event wichtig ist und bevorzugt werden soll ist nachvollziehbar. Bei SRAM werden die Termine sicher auch nicht nach belieben in die Saison reinlaufen.
> 
> Nicht einer Meinung bin ich bei "Besser nix sagen" - Ich kaufe ein Crowd Bike im Wissen um alle Risiken und erwarte nix anderes als offene Kommunikation - das kann auch heissen, dass da steht "wir haben auf unsere Kosten die 8 Rahmen ins Flugzeug gepackt da sich der Termin bei SRAM nicht verschieben lässt. Die restlichen Rahmen sind seit X auf dem Schiff und werden frühesten X da sein können, rechnet lieber mal mit Y.



Verstanden und Jü/Basti um regelmäßigere Updates gebeten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (14. April 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> e13 Innenlagerwerkzeug am ErdGeschoss (ich kläre nochmal, ob das beim Buildkit nicht dabei ist!)


Wäre ja super! Das fehlt auch noch in meiner Werkzeugkiste.


----------



## foreigner (15. April 2016)

Wenn man die letzten Seiten so liest, hat man leicht ein Deja Vu.
Jetzt müsste es sich nur nochmal verzögern und die Rahmen am Ende außer Maß und krumm sein ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. April 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn man die letzten Seiten so liest, hat man leicht ein Deja Vu.
> Jetzt müsste es sich nur nochmal verzögern und die Rahmen am Ende außer Maß und krumm sein ...


...Alu kann man doch richten   
...du ewiger Pessimist


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. April 2016)

Langsam wird es knapp


----------



## 115kgbiker (18. April 2016)

@nuts @supurb-bicycles


nuts schrieb:


> Verstanden und Jü/Basti um regelmäßigere Updates gebeten.



Wie sieht es den jetzt aus mit regelmäßigen Updates? Ich weiß zwar das einmal im Monat auch regelmäßig ist, dass ist aber nicht  was ich mir drunter vorgestellt habe. Die Letzte Info ist jetzt auch schon wieder 12 Tage alt. Oder überlegt Ihr immer noch ob lieber Boot oder Flugzeug?
Ihr könntet uns ja auch einfach mal Fragen ob wir bereit sind die Mehrkosten zu tragen! Ich persönlich würde gern nen Aufpreis zahlen wenn ich meinen Rahmen dann auch sicher im Mai bekomme.


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (18. April 2016)

So, ich verabschiede mich auch aus dem Wartezimmer aber euch trotzdem noch viel Spass mit dem ICB 2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHitAndi187 (18. April 2016)




----------



## faz99 (18. April 2016)

alter diese ketten und sitzstreben sehen aber arg nach pommespieker aus!


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2016)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, habe gerade bestellt:



nuts schrieb:


> Also, im Hauptlager sind Schrägkugellager 7203RS 17x40x12 mm spezifiziert, 2 Stück in O-Anordnung. Ein Normteil, aber wegen der Schräg-Bauweise vielleicht nicht überall vorrätig.


www.Kugellager-Express.de -> Stückpreis 5,43Euro



nuts schrieb:


> Im oberen Drehpunkt sind Rillenkugellager 22x10x6 mm in 2RS (beidseitig gedichtet) verbaut. Davon 4 Stück, also pro Seite 2.
> !


www.Kugellager-Express.de -> Stückpreis 1,10Euro

Sprich 2 komplette Sätze kosten 30,52Euro. Ab 20Euro Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## 115kgbiker (18. April 2016)

Ich hab ja mit den noname Lager von denen nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. War dann doch beim Örtlichen Kugellagerhändler und hab SKF gekauft. Die halten jetzt, haben aber selbst mit Rabatt mehr als das Doppelte gekostet. Waren Lager für eine Hope Nabe.


----------



## Phil3r (18. April 2016)

Was ist mit den verbauten lagern nicht richtig?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 115kgbiker (18. April 2016)

Mit den verbauten Lager ist alles gut. Es geht nur um Ersatz für den Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. April 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert, habe gerade bestellt:
> 
> 
> www.Kugellager-Express.de -> Stückpreis 5,43Euro
> ...



Warum bestellst du denn schon Lager?


----------



## LC4Fun (18. April 2016)

Gesunder Optimismus! Ich glaub, da schneide ich mir mal ne Scheibe ab und überweise jetzt sofort die Restzahlung


----------



## goshawk (18. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin etwas überfordert mit der Vielzahl an Angeboten von Achsen mit 12x142. Da gibt es welche von DT, Shimano, Tune, Syntace, Kcnc...
Könntet ihr mir da ein Stück Licht ins Dunkle bringen?

Danke.
Gruß René


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. April 2016)

goshawk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin etwas überfordert mit der Vielzahl an Angeboten von Achsen mit 12x142. Da gibt es welche von DT, Shimano, Tune, Syntace, Kcnc...
> Könntet ihr mir da ein Stück Licht ins Dunkle bringen?
> ...


http://www.hibike.de/rock-shox-stec...rz-mod-2016-pfb1933de86ed856310989cf96d7b2fc7

174mm lang

oder die
http://www.reverse-components.com/de/produkte/x12142mm-hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (18. April 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Ihr könntet uns ja auch einfach mal Fragen ob wir bereit sind die Mehrkosten zu tragen! Ich persönlich würde gern nen Aufpreis zahlen wenn ich meinen Rahmen dann auch sicher im Mai bekomme.


Was kostet wohl so ein Flugticket für einen Rahmen? 
Laut nuts braucht so ein Container ca. 17-19 Tage übers Meer, dann nochmal mehrere Tage (!) fürs Entladen und die Einfuhr.
Drei Wochen ist im Frühjahr schon ne echt lange Zeit, da könnte ich mir auch vorstellen mich an den Kosten zu beteiligen.


----------



## mowood (18. April 2016)

So ein Foto vom Flughafenrollfeld, mit Alutechcontainer im Vordergrund, würde mich auch beruhigen


----------



## goshawk (18. April 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/rock-shox-stec...rz-mod-2016-pfb1933de86ed856310989cf96d7b2fc7
> 
> 174mm lang
> 
> ...




Danke


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Warum bestellst du denn schon Lager?


Weil er RAW bestellt hat und es pulvern oder eloxieren wil. Für beides müssen die Lager raus.

@mowood 
Da lässt sich mit Photoshop sicher was machen


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Weil er RAW bestellt hat und es pulvern oder eloxieren wil. Für beides müssen die Lager raus.


koooorrekt!



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da lässt sich mit Photoshop sicher was machen


Hmm?


----------



## mowood (18. April 2016)

Hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## zr0wrk (18. April 2016)

Wie jetzt? Und die Lager lassen sich nicht entfernen, ohne sie zu zerstören? Oder ist das nur für den Fall der Fälle?


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2016)

Erstmal für den Fall der Fälle. Bei der Summe ist es ja keine große Investition 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. April 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> koooorrekt!
> 
> 
> Hmm?



Der wird aber eindeutig ausgeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (18. April 2016)

Meine Laufräder wurden mir heute übergeben. Ich habe mich jetzt für Spank Oozy Trail 295 mit Hope Pro 4 Naben entschieden. 1745g mit Tubelessband und XD Freilauf. 1a


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Der wird aber eindeutig ausgeladen


Und das sagt uns jetzt was? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speziazlizt (18. April 2016)

Steht immer noch in Taiwan


----------



## ridemore (19. April 2016)

goshawk schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a little overwhelmed with the variety of holidays axes with 12x142. There are those of DT, Shimano, Tune, Syntace, Kcnc ...
> Could you bring a bit of light into the darkness to me?
> ...




This one should fit....cheap!
https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Thru-Axle-Quick-Easy-Maxle-12-x-142-mm


----------



## Joerg80 (19. April 2016)

Hi. Habe mal bei Alutech angefragt. Das wäre der folgende Stand  

Hallo Jörg,
danke für deine Mail! Es gibt einen aktuellen Artikel auf mtb-news.debzgl der Verzögerung, die hat aber nichts mit Schiffen zu tun;-)
Wir haben uns schlicht entschlossen, das polieren und eloxieren in zwei getrennten Betriebne machen zu lassen um das Ergebnis zu optimieren. Dadurch verlieren wir viel Zeit wegen den Frachtzeiten zwischen Schweißerei/Polierer/Eloxierer/Montage, aber nur so ist das Ergebnis perfekt. Da wir aber auch schnellstmöglich Bikes auf dem Trail sehen wollen, lassen wir ALLE vorbestellten Rahmen auf unsere Kosten einfliegen, was im Endeffetk für uns eine Nullnummer bedeutet, die Rahmen sind für das erste Mai Drittel angekündigt und werden da wie folgt ausgeliefert:
-Rahmensets sofort nach Sichtkontrolle
-Buildkits 
-Komplettbikes
Ziel ist eine komplette Auslieferung bis Ende Mai! Natürlich ist die Verzögerung ärgerlich, aber nur so kommt das ICB im bestmöglichen Finish und deshalb haben wir uns für diesen Schritt entschieden. Meine Antwort darfst Du gerne auch im Forum zitieren!
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## ridemore (19. April 2016)

Thanks for the update.
If I understood correctly frames have priority on buildkits and complete bikes, so expected delivery before end of may, correct?
Sorry but for me it's not easy to understand german


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (19. April 2016)

ridemore schrieb:


> Thanks for the update.
> If I understood correctly frames have priority on buildkits and complete bikes, so expected delivery before end of may, correct?
> Sorry but for me it's not easy to understand german



Salve. 

Lets say they expect all frames within the first third of March. After that they will check the frames and deliver the framesets first. Afterwards the built kits and then the complete bikes. They expect full delivery till end of May.

Saluti


----------



## Mc_Racer (19. April 2016)

Danke für die Nachricht Basti!
Ich glaube, es hätte genug Käufer gegeben, die sich an den Kosten beteiligt hätten und sicher auch welche, die einfach paar Wochen länger gewartet hätten.

Was ich nicht glauben will ist, das jetzt für euch eine Nullnummer daraus wird! Dann wärt ihr verdammt schlechte Geschäftsleute und das will ich nicht hoffen, sonst bekomme ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr kein einziges Ersatzteil mehr von euch, weil es euch vielleicht nicht mehr gibt 

Wir sind nicht bei der Heilsarmee, ihr müsst euch nicht aufopfern! Ihr müsst uns aber auch keinen Quatsch erzählen! OK?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2016)

Naja, ich kann das schon nachvollziehen. Nachdem das ICB 1.0 in Sachen Qualität so eine Katastrophe war fahren sie jetzt lieber eine Nullrunde um perfekte Rahmen noch halbwegs zeitnah ausliefern zu können, in der Hoffnung dass sich die hohe Qualität rumspricht und die nächste Charge dann auch gut läuft. Denn schlechte Oberfläche plus Verzögerung wäre ganz sicher der Supergau. Zumal ja schon ein paar vom Kauf zurück getreten sind.


----------



## Mc_Racer (20. April 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann das schon nachvollziehen. Nachdem das ICB 1.0 in Sachen Qualität so eine Katastrophe war fahren sie jetzt lieber eine Nullrunde um perfekte Rahmen noch halbwegs zeitnah ausliefern zu können, in der Hoffnung dass sich die hohe Qualität rumspricht und die nächste Charge dann auch gut läuft. Denn schlechte Oberfläche plus Verzögerung wäre ganz sicher der Supergau. Zumal ja schon ein paar vom Kauf zurück getreten sind.



@Lt.AnimalMother Deine Äußerung kann ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen?!
Ich gehe prinzipiell von perfekten Rahmen aus! Es gibt auch keine Anzeichen, dass das nicht so wäre!

Also geht es um
A) perfekte Rahmen halbwegs zeitnah (Edit: Anfang Mai 2016)
B) perfekte Rahmen plus Verzögerung (Edit: Ende Mai 2016)

Das steht aber in keinem Widerspruch zu meinem Statement. Ist doch nachvollziehbar, oder?


----------



## pauing (20. April 2016)

Man scheint sehr um die Qualität bemüht zu sein, was ich sehr gut finde!


----------



## freigeist (20. April 2016)

nach dem IBC 1.0 (Desaster) muss das aber auch so sein. 

Ich stand seinerzeit auch vor dem Kauf, aber die Postings/Bilder im Forum schreckten mich dann eher ab.


----------



## ridemore (20. April 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Salve.
> 
> Lets say they expect all frames within the first third of March. After that they will check the frames and deliver the framesets first. Afterwards the built kits and then the complete bikes. They expect full delivery till end of May.
> 
> Saluti



Grazie!


----------



## mowood (22. April 2016)

Ich muss immer weinen, wenn die Sonne scheint

Andere Baustelle: @nuts Ist schon bekannt, ob das e13 Innenlagerwerkzeug beim Erdgeschoss-Buildkit dabei ist?
Ich weiß, es ist noch Zeit, aber ich muss mein Inneres mit Kleinteilbestellungen besänftigen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (22. April 2016)

Da wir ja hier im Wartezimmer uns langweilen mal eine andere Frage.

Kann mir jemand ein ca. Masangabe schätzen vom Erdgeschoss 
wenn ich das Vorderrad ausgebaut habe wie hoch ist das ICB von unten (Gabel) 
Bis oben höchster Punkt Lenker?
Und wie lang (Gabel unten) bis Ende des Hinterreifens?

Hintergrund: ich muss mir ein neues Auto aussuchen und würde gern wissen wie groß der Innenraum sein muss
um das ICB mit ausgebautem Vorderrad und abgesenkter Reverb stehend zu transportieren.


----------



## LC4Fun (23. April 2016)

Hatte das Thema im Sommer und viel Zeit investiert. Da gibts neben den Vans und Bussen noch den neuen Superb Kombi. IMHO der einzige bei dem es unter dem Ladeboden Platz gibt die Gabel tief genug zu stellen. Oktavia, E-Klasse, Mondeo etc. waren alle zu niedrig. Zuvor hatte ich nen Nissan Pathfinder. Der war hoch, lang und breit genug für zwei Bikes und einen Schlafplatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (23. April 2016)

Momentan habe ich einen Passat wo ich mein 29er stehend ohne Vorderrad und ohne Sattel rein bekomme. Aber mein Spectral passte leider nicht so rein wegen der Pike.
Jetzt hätte ich gern einen Tiguan oder an zweiter Stelle der Touran.
Der Superb ist sehr lang und ich finde die Heckklappe zu flach um die Fläche sinnvoll zu nutzen.


----------



## LC4Fun (23. April 2016)

wenn Du die Sattelstütze rausnehmen kannst, dann passt auch Octavia, Golf, Leon etc.  - ebenso je nach Bike, wenn Dir egal ist wie die Polster ausshen. Dann kannst Du das Bike vorwärts reintun und die Gabel in den Fond-Fußraum stellen.

Klapp beim Superb mal den Ladeboden am Heck hoch. Die Mulde da drunter ist so tief, dass Du die Gabel extrem tief reinstellen kannst so dass es mit der Heckklappe dennoch aufgeht.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. April 2016)

Ich hab immer zwei DH Bikes, ein "8-Mann"-Zelt und Gepäck für zwei Leute für eine Woche in einen Suzuki Swift bekommen, mehr Platz ist aber schon angenehmer


----------



## Phi-Me (24. April 2016)

Kurze Frage: warum stehend?

Das wäre mir zu wackelig. Beide Räder ab und hinlegen. So kann nichts passieren. Der inbus für das Hinterrad liegt immer fein in der Kofferraumablage und fertig! 

Grüße!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (24. April 2016)

Ich nutze das Auto Geschäftlich und habe noch ein zwei Kisten Zeug drin da ist dann leider kein Platz für liegend Transport.
Ich habe einen Halter montiert für die Gabelbefestigung.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1997187?in=user


----------



## Phi-Me (24. April 2016)

Hmm, verstehe...Muss ich mich auch bald mit auseinander setzen. Der neue v90 ist wahrscheinlich bisschen was drüber, wa?!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (24. April 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Hmm, verstehe...Muss ich mich auch bald mit auseinander setzen. Der neue v90 ist wahrscheinlich bisschen was drüber, wa?!



Ne leider nicht muss ein VW, Skoda, Seat oder Audi sein zwecks Grosskundenrabatt.....


----------



## Phi-Me (24. April 2016)

Cooler Adapter! Im isofix Haken dann fest gemacht, oder?! Das ist echt mal ne klasse Idee...

Grüße!


----------



## slowbeat (24. April 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht muss ein VW, Skoda, Seat oder Audi sein zwecks Grosskundenrabatt.....


Nimm nen Caddy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (24. April 2016)

caddy maxi. dann kannst auch locker drinnen pennen!


----------



## Phi-Me (24. April 2016)

Jap, genau! Und wer von euch ist mal nen caddy auf der Autobahn gefahren?!


----------



## Plumpssack (24. April 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Jap, genau! Und wer von euch ist mal nen caddy auf der Autobahn gefahren?!


Ich, geht ziemlich gut wenn man es auf entspanntes Fahren absieht.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (24. April 2016)

Bin ca. 50.000km im Jahr auf der AB unterwegs da will ich schon ein wenig Komfort.


----------



## Plumpssack (24. April 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Bin ca. 50.000km im Jahr auf der AB unterwegs da will ich schon ein wenig Komfort.


Da geht natürlich nichts über A6, Passat etc...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2016)

Hmm, stehend im normalen Kombi ist nicht sooo easy. Hab es mit dem ICB 1.0 (XL) in meiner E-Klasse (S210) versucht. Mit beide Räder raus und Sattel ganz rein und Gabel um >100mm zusammen zurren hab ich es irgendwie reingefummelt bekommen, war aber ein riesiger Aufriss.
Wenn es bequem machbar sein soll, gerade wenn du noch irgendwelche Einbauten / Kisten drin hast kommst kaum um Touran/Sharan drumrum. Da muss dann aber auch nur das Vorderrad raus und der Sattel runter. Sofern du dich mit Vans anfreunden kannst. Moderne Kombis sind mittlerweile alle eher flach mit schräg abfallender Heckscheibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (24. April 2016)

Kann nur den Sharan empfehlen. Super Auto, genialer Langstreckenkomfort - und Platz! War mit dem 40K/jahr unterwegs, davor mit einem Passat. Sharan ist wegen der erhöhten Sitzposition um vieles angenehmer.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (24. April 2016)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Kann nur den Sharan empfehlen. Super Auto, genialer Langstreckenkomfort - und Platz! War mit dem 40K/jahr unterwegs, davor mit einem Passat. Sharan ist wegen der erhöhten Sitzposition um vieles angenehmer.



Man mental fahre ich noch den Passat aber bin am Überlegen ob der Neue Touran oder der neue Tiguan.
Für den alten Tiguan gibt es auch die Halter und da passt ein 29er rein der neue Tiguan ist größer aber ob ein 27,5" Fully reinpasst?

http://www.radfazz.de/Innenraum-Fahrradtraeger-Schiene-mit-Verlaengerung-fuer-den-VW-Tiguan_1


----------



## Phi-Me (24. April 2016)

Aber beim tiguan bedenken, dass du auf jeden Fall kleine Felgen bestellst und kein r Fahrwerk. Habe zwei tiguan im direkten Familienkreis, die sind ne Katastrophe!  Viel zu hart. 

Der alhambra bzw sharan ist natürlich auch ne überlegen wert. 

Als tiguan Alternative gäbe es noch den sehr günstigen seat ateca.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2016)

Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde den aktuellen Tiguan, zumindest mit DCC (adaptives Fahrwerk), nur im Sportmodus erträglich. Alle anderen Modi waren viel zu wabbelig. Aber eigentlich sollte er mit großen Felgen straffer sein als mit kleinen...


----------



## Phi-Me (25. April 2016)

Ebend... Der poltert über alles einfach nur drüber. Find ich absolut unnötig bei einem Auto, welches man je eher selten kauft, um damit Rundenrekorde zu brechen


----------



## Plumpssack (25. April 2016)

Ich verstehe nicht weshalb man sich einen Tiguan kauft wenn man auch einen Passat Variant kaufen kann bei 50000km AB/Jahr aber das ist mein Geschmack


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. April 2016)

Großkundenrabatt hin oder her... einem Konzern mit so einer unverschämten und gierigen Führungsspitze sollte man keinen Cent geben!

Andere Hersteller bieten auch gute Geschäftskundenrabatte... mit ein bissl Glück findet sich sogar ein Hersteller, der legal durch den Abgastest kommt


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. April 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Großkundenrabatt hin oder her... einem Konzern mit so einer unverschämten und gierigen Führungsspitze sollte man keinen Cent geben!
> 
> Andere Hersteller bieten auch gute Geschäftskundenrabatte... mit ein bissl Glück findet sich sogar ein Hersteller, der legal durch den Abgastest kommt


Das sind für mich die Assis der Neuzeit.


----------



## Fury (25. April 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Großkundenrabatt hin oder her... einem Konzern mit so einer unverschämten und gierigen Führungsspitze sollte man keinen Cent geben!
> 
> Andere Hersteller bieten auch gute Geschäftskundenrabatte... mit ein bissl Glück findet sich sogar ein Hersteller, der legal durch den Abgastest kommt


Sorry, aber bitte nicht zwei Dinge miteinander vermischen!

Gehälter und Boni in Millionenhöhe werden durch garnichts gerechtfertigt und schon mal überhaupt nicht durch einen "legalen Abgastest" - was auch immer das sein soll!

Die Problematik Abgas ist so alt wie der Abgastest selbst und wer glaubt, dass beim Abgas bei irgendeinem Hersteller etwas realistisch läuft, glaubt wahrscheinlich auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. April 2016)

Habe die Formulierung extra so gewählt, dass die beiden Aspekte nur so nahe wie nötig zusammen gerückt werden, ohne sie zu vermischen... will heißen:

- Das beim Abgastest beschissen wird, bis sich die Balken biegen ist klar... wobei es anscheinend doch einige Hersteller auf ehrliche regelkonforme Weise schaffen.
- Millionengehälter und -boni sind per se kritisch zu betrachten (Womit ist es zu rechtfertigen, dass ein Mensch in einem Jahr mehr verdient als der Durchschnitt in zehn Lebenszeiten?). Richtig unverschämt wird es halt dann, wenn solche Summen auch in schlechten (Unternehmens-)Zeiten gezahlt werden und die Profiteure ohnehin kein persönliches Risiko tragen.
- Deswegen hat der Abgasskandal schon etwas mit dem Thema zu tun, weil er gerade die verkommenen Denkweisen und Unverschämtheit unserer "Eliten" sichtbar macht... daher der kleine Seitenhieb am Ende.

Sooo... endlich wird mal was spannendes Diskutiert hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2016)

Hilft ihm aber im Zweifel auch nix. Wenn Cheffe/Einkauf den Großkundenvertrag mit VW hat wird er sich nix anderes aussuchen können, ob das für ihn moralisch akzeptabel ist oder nicht. Und solche Verträge sind selten einfach kündbar...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. April 2016)

joa, da haste recht...

Dann was produktives:
Gibts den Seat Freetrack noch? Das Ding hat n recht hohen Inneraum, sieht aber noch ganz passabel aus. Mit dem großem TSI sollte adequater Vortrieb möglich sein. Dazu isser noch n bissl höher und hat zumindest einen pseudoallrad... optimal zum shutteln


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2016)

Nope. Der Altea ist 2015 ersatzlos gestrichen worden. Stattdessen gibt es jetzt ja ein Tiguan-Derivat.


----------



## Fury (25. April 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ..
> Gibts den Seat Freetrack noch? Das Ding hat n recht hohen Inneraum, sieht aber noch ganz passabel aus.


aarrrgh! wtf? wo ist der kotzsmiley wenn man ihn braucht...

btw. ich darf das, weil ich den altea jahrelang gefahren bin...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. April 2016)

Wenn der Stil des Reisens eine Rolle spielt, dann kann man eh nur noch Old- bzw. Youngtimer fahren... ist übrigens auch als Geschäftsfahrzeug zulässig und sehr interessant was die 1% Regelung für die Privatnutzung betrifft (für 50.00DM gab es vor 30 Jahren schon recht noble Spielzeuge... für 25.000€ gibts als Neuwagen nicht viel mehr als nen fahrbaren feuchten Furz). Es gibt mittlerweile sogar Leasingmodelle für Altblech, was für ein Geschäftsfahrzeug wichtig sein kann.

Und alte Karren fahren ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht umweltschädlicher als neue zu bauen...

EDIT: Passend dazu habe ich mir die Tage wieder ein ICB 1.0 als 26" Bike aufgebaut


----------



## pauing (25. April 2016)

Youngtimer fahren ist auch mein Favorit. Zur Zeit ein T4 von 93. Geht nicht kaputt, fährt 1a und kostet kaum was im Unterhalt wegen einer Campingzulassung. Aber bei 50000km im Jahr würde ich auch was schnelleres bevorzugen Es passen aber einige Räder stehend mit eingebautem Vorderrad rein. Und man kann noch drinnen schlafen


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. April 2016)

Hab mir heute mal den "neuen" Tiguan angesehen und probegesessen. Ich find ihn nett.
Wenn man die Rückbank umklappt sind es 80cm bis zum Dach. Im Kofferraum sind es 90cm bis zum Dach.
Die Länge von der Ladekante bis zum Vorderen Sitz sind 175cm.
Ich denk mal da sollte auch ein Fully stehend mit ausgebautem Vorderrad reinpassen.

Passat bin ich die letzten drei Jahre gefahren jetzt will ich mal wieder was anderes für die. Nächsten drei Jahre.


----------



## veraono (25. April 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn der Stil des Reisens eine Rolle spielt, dann kann man eh nur noch Old- bzw. Youngtimer fahren... ist übrigens auch als Geschäftsfahrzeug zulässig


Ist bei der Km Leistung aber schnell runtergeritten und  eine mittlere Herausforderung einen gut erhaltenen zu finden, gerade bei den beliebten Modellen.


pauing schrieb:


> T4... Geht nicht kaputt, fährt 1a und kostet kaum was im Unterhalt wegen einer Campingzulassung.


Versteh ja eh nicht wie man überhaupt ein anderes Auto fahren kann  aber der “günstige Unterhalt“ hängt bei diesem Modell leider extrem stark von der Motorisierung und Art der Zulassung ab- und Gebrauchte sind im Vergleich mit so manch anderem Modell auch nicht gerade billig zu finden ( ein guter T4 ist natürlich auch sein Geld wert , aber so wie sich das liest nicht gerade das , was der Fragende sucht).


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Passend dazu habe ich mir die Tage wieder ein ICB 1.0 als 26" Bike aufgebaut




 Yeaaahhh.

Und jetzt die Revolution starten und die Welle Fahrt aufnehmen lassen und das ICB2 in 26'' rausbringen

Ein stabiles, sorgloses, verspieltes und vortrieb starkes Trailbike.

Da hätte man mit dem Eingelenker in der richtigen LRS grösse  und 160er gabel kompatibilität doch echt mal ein ein alleinstellungsmerkmal....

Dem markt nacheifern kann jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (25. April 2016)

Geld in den Sand setzen ist aber noch einfacher...

Ich versteh das ganze icb 26zoll gedönse einfach nicht. Anstatt mir noch ne Schweine teure Verlängerung in Einzelanfertigung machen zu lassen, würde ich immer einfach meinen gebrauchten lrs verticken und mich nach nem 27,5 schnapper umsehen. Kommst wahrscheinlich sogar billiger weg und bist auf dem neuen "Standard". 

( bitte nicht falsch verstehen. 27.5 ist für mich aufgrund des minimalen Unterschieds zu 26 die zweit unnötigste Erfindung der Welt, aber so eisern an dem alten kram festzuhalten taugt auch nichts...)

Grüße!


----------



## trailterror (25. April 2016)

Den neuesten standard haben zu müssen ist mir relativ gleichgültig geworden. Denn der neueste standard ist empirisch gesehn eh nur noch knapp ne saison aktuell, danach ist er (ua am gebrauchtmarkt) eh "nix" mehr wert...

Es gibt die nische leute, welche halt gar kein interesse an 27,5 schnappern haben, sondern einfach an dem fest halten was, unabhängig von trends und standards, einfach am besten zu ihren vorlieben taugt.

Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ein 26er ICB2 mit alleinstellungsmerkmal, über die landesgrenze hinweg, weit mehr als 200 besteller ziehen könnte 

Die kunden haben das aktuelle ICB2 ja noch nicht mal und es ist schon wieder (ohne boost und metric) "veraltet"....

Und die tatsache, dass es leute gibt, welche bereit sind mehr geld für "veraltetes" auszugeben (dämpferverlängerung) zeigt doch, dass diese hinter ihrer eigen subjektiven überzeugung, und entgegen dem markt, festhalten wollen

Als "geld in den sand setzen" würd ichs demnach nicht beschreiben


----------



## onkel_c (26. April 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Dem markt nacheifern kann jeder



tut auch jeder. der markt = alle verfügbaren produkte. alles andere gibt es nämlich nicht/nicht mehr/ noch nicht/ ...


----------



## Phi-Me (26. April 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Den neuesten standard haben zu müssen ist mir relativ gleichgültig geworden. Denn der neueste standard ist empirisch gesehn eh nur noch knapp ne saison aktuell, danach ist er (ua am gebrauchtmarkt) eh "nix" mehr wert...
> 
> Es gibt die nische leute, welche halt gar kein interesse an 27,5 schnappern haben, sondern einfach an dem fest halten was, unabhängig von trends und standards, einfach am besten zu ihren vorlieben taugt.
> 
> ...



200? Das ist aber ein sehr gesunder Optimismus bei dir:  soweit ich weiß, würden bisher nicht mal so viele 27,5 zoller verkauft. 

Und zum Alleinstellungsmerkmal: das hat sich specialized am Anfang auch gedacht. Warum haben die jetzt wohl auch 27,5?

Zur Performance: die paar cm merkten kaum. 

Ist ja nett, dass du was besonderes haben willst, aber icb 26 kannste vergessen rational zu begründen...


----------



## trailterror (26. April 2016)

Seh ich nicht so. Finde, dass es da schon einen rational begründbaren ansatz gibt.

Um die 200 sinds glaub ich geworden, und das trotz (zum damaligen zeitpunkt) den neuesten hypes.

Die blinde hinterherhetze hinter dem immer aktuellen bringt im moment eben nicht viel, wenn man nicht grad in ner position eines marktanführers ist...

Speciaized gibt sich halt nicht mit paar hundert verkäufen zufrieden, dürfte klar  sein.

"Nostalgiker, verweigerer und trendresistente" welche ohne fahreigenschaftseinbussen fahren wollen was ihnen am besten passt gibts doch da draussen....

Man müsste die halt erreichen, auch die im nicht deutsch sprachigen raum...


----------



## Phi-Me (26. April 2016)

Und wie willst du die ganze Werbung für die paar Bikes finanzieren? 

Ich mein: es sind 12,5mm Unterschied im Radius!  Das merkt so gut wie kein Mensch! Da von fahreigenschaftseinbußen zu sprechen ist doch irgendwie schon ein bisschen überzogen! 

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie klein der Absatz von hochpreisigen mountainbikes ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (26. April 2016)

Ich merks und ich hab beileibe kein profi-popometer 

Werbung?

Aggressive anti 27,5'' politik indem man die nachteile selbstbewusst und klar benennt. Wär doch mal ein neuer ansatz, hat ja noch keiner gemacht bisher  und die aufmerksamkeit wär einem sicher 

Ich mein, in zeiten von social media und so wird teure werbung und kampagnen eh überbewertet.

Banshee schaffts auch ohne nennenswerte werbung.


----------



## faz99 (26. April 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Banshee schaffts auch ohne nennenswerte werbung.



...bis in meinen keller - vor lauter frust über die lieferverzögerung!


----------



## trophy (26. April 2016)

Einzig der Durchmesser vom Sattelrohr lässt mich zögern...


----------



## pauing (26. April 2016)

Moin, weiß einer, wie lange es Garantie auf die Rahmen gibt?

Ich schätze mal 2 Jahre, da nirgendwo was besonderes bzgl. der Rahmengarantie steht.
Danach gibt es wohl 50% Crash Replacement wobei ich keine zeitliche Einschränkung finden konnte.

Seht ihr das auch so?

Mich interessiert das gerade, da ich kürzlich einen kaputten Rahmen ersetzt bekommen habe und froh bin, dass die andere Firma zumindest 3 Jahre Garantie bietet.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (26. April 2016)

Welche Bikes sind den mit dem ICB am besten Vergleichbar?


----------



## pauing (26. April 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Welche Bikes sind den mit dem ICB am besten Vergleichbar?


Es gibt kein vergleichbares Bike. Das Teil wird der Oberhammer!


----------



## Plumpssack (27. April 2016)

Ich hab letztens in einem anderen Thread einige Bikes dieser Kategorie aufgelistet.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (27. April 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens in einem anderen Thread einige Bikes dieser Kategorie aufgelistet.



Danke dir die werde ich mir mal näher anschauen


----------



## pauing (27. April 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Danke dir die werde ich mir mal näher anschauen


Ein Großteil aus der Liste ähnelt dem Spectral ebenso...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (27. April 2016)

Spectral habe ich verkauft da wippte mir das Heck zu sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (27. April 2016)

Oh, soweit ich weiß, sind die Canyon's eher progressiv. Vielleicht passt dann eher ein HT.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (27. April 2016)

Ich musste den Dämpfer auf 300PSI aufpumpen um mit meinen 78kg einigermaßen zufrieden fahren zu können.
Ich erhoffe mir deshalb Besserung mit dem ICB.
HT 29er hab ich auch allerdings nicht immer optimal für alles


----------



## pauing (27. April 2016)

300PSI sollten außerhalb des Specbreiches liegen...


----------



## pauing (27. April 2016)

Wenn es trotz zu gedrehter Kompression immer noch durch rauscht, dann ist entweder der dämpfer defekt, das Volumen zu groß oder der hinterbau hat eine bescheidene übersetzungskennlinie.


----------



## Plumpssack (27. April 2016)

@pauing das kann man doch alles überhaupt nicht pauschalisieren mit der Dämpferabstimmung. Ich habe schon sehr oft gehört dass das Spectral zum Durchrauschen neigt und Viele ihre Dämpfer zuspacern müssen.


----------



## pauing (27. April 2016)

@Plumpssack Ah ok, das war etwas zu pauschalisiert. In der Spectralhinterbau-Thematik bin ich nicht drin...aber die Theorie mit dem zu großen Volumen würde dann doch greifen, wenn die alle die Dämpfervolumen mit Spacern verkleinern.


----------



## Middlfrank (27. April 2016)

Entschuldigt die vielleicht dumme Frage, aber ich habe den Thread nicht immer ganz aufmerksam verfolgt: kann man den ICB 2.0-Rahmen noch bei Alutech bestellen, oder ist die erste Charge schon vergeben? Ich meine nicht die Komplettbikes, sondern explizit die Rahmen zum Selbstaufbau. Auf der Alutech-Website ist was von 2-3 Arbeitstagen zu lesen (sobald diese wohl in Deutschland angelandet sind). Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. April 2016)

Es soll wohl noch Rahmen geben, weil sie nach den Vorbestellungen das Los auf eine Runde Summe aufgefüllt haben. Aber welche Größen in welchen Farben noch verfügbar sind musst du am besten direkt mit AT klären.

@nuts @supurb-bicycles 
Wie ist denn so der Stand der Dinge? Gibt es schon ein Abflugdatum?


----------



## Middlfrank (27. April 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es soll wohl noch Rahmen geben, weil sie nach den Vorbestellungen das Los auf eine Runde Summe aufgefüllt haben. Aber welche Größen in welchen Farben noch verfügbar sind musst du am besten direkt mit AT klären.
> 
> @nuts @supurb-bicycles
> Wie ist denn so der Stand der Dinge? Gibt es schon ein Abflugdatum?


Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (27. April 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Danke!!


Einfach mal eine Mail an Alutech, die antworten idR sofort. Solten aber noch Rahmen verfügbar sein.


----------



## Middlfrank (27. April 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Einfach mal eine Mail an Alutech, die antworten idR sofort. Solten aber noch Rahmen verfügbar sein.


Danke. Mail ist schon raus


----------



## nuts (28. April 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es soll wohl noch Rahmen geben, weil sie nach den Vorbestellungen das Los auf eine Runde Summe aufgefüllt haben. Aber welche Größen in welchen Farben noch verfügbar sind musst du am besten direkt mit AT klären.
> 
> @nuts @supurb-bicycles
> Wie ist denn so der Stand der Dinge? Gibt es schon ein Abflugdatum?



Das Abflugdatum ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ein Ankunftsdatum: 6. Mai bei Alutech in Ascheffel. Die Rahmen werden dort nochmals gecheckt, dann werden Rahmen direkt zu den Kunden geschickt. Buildkits werden dort mit den Komponenten zusammen in einen Karton gesteckt und dann verschickt. Komplettbikes gehen dann zur Montage und werden im Anschluss verschickt. Nach aktueller Prognose müssten die Vorbesteller ihre Rahmen, Buildkits oder Bikes damit im Mai erhalten. 


Middlfrank schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die vielleicht dumme Frage, aber ich habe den Thread nicht immer ganz aufmerksam verfolgt: kann man den ICB 2.0-Rahmen noch bei Alutech bestellen, oder ist die erste Charge schon vergeben? Ich meine nicht die Komplettbikes, sondern explizit die Rahmen zum Selbstaufbau. Auf der Alutech-Website ist was von 2-3 Arbeitstagen zu lesen (sobald diese wohl in Deutschland angelandet sind). Danke schon mal!!!



Derzeit sind noch alle Rahmengrößen und Farben aus der ersten Charge verfügbar. Aber bitte berücksichtigen: Am 6.05. kommen nur die vorbestellten Rahmen in Deutschland an. Wer jetzt bestellt muss noch ca. 4 Wochen länger warten, dann sind die Rahmen aber in Deutschland auf Lager.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2016)

Danke für die Info! Dann dürfte Also nächste Woche mit der Zahlungsaufforderung zu rechnen sein?


----------



## mowood (28. April 2016)

@nuts Danke fürs Update! Wird das e13 Innenlagerwerkzeug im Buildkit nun enthalten sein?


----------



## mowood (28. April 2016)

9 Tage Zeit um den Buildkit-Karton vorzubereiten und meine Anschrift auf den Paketaufkleber zu schreiben.
Ich leg schonmal das Werkzeug raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (28. April 2016)

Dann bekomm ich evtl. doch noch ein Geburtstagsgeschenk wenn ihr euch beeilt. Ich werde am 7.05. mein 40igsten feiern. 
Ihr könnt das Paket auch gern persönlich am 7. bei mir vorbeibringen und beim Fest teilhaben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2016)

Meins kommt bestimmt genau dann wenn ich mich Donnerstag vor Pfingsten auf den Weg zum Festival mache. Mal schauen zu welcher Adresse ich mir den Rahmen dann schicken lasse.


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2016)

Meinetwegen zu mir  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LC4Fun (28. April 2016)

Das riecht ganz stark nach BikeOpening Sölden mit ICB 2.0


----------



## onkel_c (28. April 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...vor Pfingsten auf den Weg zum Festival mache. Mal schauen zu welcher Adresse...


hol es doch dann bei jü am stand ab


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2016)

Glaub nicht dass die auf dem WGT neun Stand haben


----------



## onkel_c (28. April 2016)

... wohl kaum - falsche baustelle, hehe.


----------



## Mazimm (28. April 2016)

Mit welcher Rahmenschutzfolie würdet ihr den Rahmen abkleben?
Könnt ihr eine gute Folie empfehlen?
Sowas in der art wie invisiframe wär der hammer aber für das icb 2.0 haben die noch keine Folie xD
Freue mich auf jede Empfehlung.
Danke


----------



## Plumpssack (28. April 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Mit welcher Rahmenschutzfolie würdet ihr den Rahmen abkleben?
> Könnt ihr eine gute Folie empfehlen?
> Sowas in der art wie invisiframe wär der hammer aber für das icb 2.0 haben die noch keine Folie xD
> Freue mich auf jede Empfehlung.
> Danke


Die "Shelter" Folie von Effetto Mariposa kann ich empfehlen. Gibts auf der Rolle in dick und dünn und klebt wie sau.


----------



## nuts (28. April 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Mit welcher Rahmenschutzfolie würdet ihr den Rahmen abkleben?
> Könnt ihr eine gute Folie empfehlen?
> Sowas in der art wie invisiframe wär der hammer aber für das icb 2.0 haben die noch keine Folie xD
> Freue mich auf jede Empfehlung.
> Danke



Ich stehe total auf Marshguard Slappertape. Klebt gut, lässt sich richtig flexibel anpassen, also auch über Schweißnähte usw. verlegen, und es dämpft etwaiges Klappern effektiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (28. April 2016)

Einmal was Anderes: gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit einen Chariot Kinderanhänger an das ICB zu hängen? Für das Liteville X12 (142mm) gibt es ja eine spezielle Achse, aber für das Achs-System vom ICB?


----------



## nippelspanner (29. April 2016)

Kinderanhänger am Fully-Hinterbau?
Ich weiß nicht...
Wir hatten früher auch einen Chariot, aber immer nur hinter einem HT.
Einer Bekannten von uns hat es selbst damit 2 Kettenstreben zerrissen!
Bei uns hat´s aber in Verbindung mit der Weberkupplung gehalten.


----------



## Mazimm (29. April 2016)

@ nuts danke werd ich mit gleich ansehen


----------



## nuts (30. April 2016)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Einmal was Anderes: gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit einen Chariot Kinderanhänger an das ICB zu hängen? Für das Liteville X12 (142mm) gibt es ja eine spezielle Achse, aber für das Achs-System vom ICB?



Also, ich kenne den Anschluss des Chariot nicht genau, aber eigentlich ist es ja sogar einfacher als an einem X-12, denn Die Achsen, die man so für das ICB kriegt, liegen eigentlich alle einfach plan am Rahmen an. Wenn also der Chariot ein 12,x mm Loch (oder etwas größer) hat, und Du einfach eine ausreichend lange Achse kaufst (wenn das Chariot-Blech nicht dicker als 3 mm ist, dürfte auch jede normale Achse es tun), dann sehe ich da kein Problem. 

Ideal ist eine Achslänge von 174 mm, wie bspw. bei dieser Achse mit Schnellspanner der Fall.

Oder die von Alutech, ACHTUNG hier wird die "Boost" Version benötigt, weil die Ausfallenden des ICB2.0 recht breit sind!


----------



## robertg202 (30. April 2016)

@nuts: danke! Siehst Du irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Hinterbau bei Benutzung eines Chariot CX2 (mit Zwillingen drin)?


----------



## ab-ndy (1. Mai 2016)

Ja, sie könnten bei dem Geschwindigkeitswahn raus fallen aus dem Hänger


----------



## Fladder72 (1. Mai 2016)

robertg202 schrieb:


> @nuts: danke! Siehst Du irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Hinterbau bei Benutzung eines Chariot CX2 (mit Zwillingen drin)?





nuts schrieb:


> ...Oder die von Alutech, ACHTUNG hier wird die "Boost" Version benötigt, weil die Ausfallenden des ICB2.0 recht breit sind!



AluTech hat ja anscheinend geahnt, was du vor hast. Deshalb sind das auch TwinWorks Achsen...  





https://alutech-cycles.com/TwinWorks-1970-Aluminium-Steckachse


----------



## Ochiba63 (1. Mai 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Die "Shelter" Folie von Effetto Mariposa kann ich empfehlen. Gibts auf der Rolle in dick und dünn und klebt wie sau.


Wo bekommt man die auf der Rolle?


----------



## Plumpssack (1. Mai 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die auf der Rolle?


http://26bikes.com/shop/accessories/frame-protectors/prod/shelter hier gibts 1m in dick, irgendwo hab ich letztens auch noch 5m gesehen. Perfekt fürs Unterrohr.

Evtl mal beim lokalen Händler fragen, der bei uns hatte die auch mal da.

Für verwinkelte Stellen oder dünne Rohre etc würde ich aber was dünneres, flexibleres wie die hier nehmen: https://r2-bike.com/3M-Schutzfolie-8591-transparent-Meterware-fuer-Rahmen-etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne68 (1. Mai 2016)

oder den taiwan icb 2.0 rahmen mit erfurt rauhfaser tapezieren.dann sieht man auch die groben und ungleichmäßigen schweißraupen net mehr.weiterer vorteil wäre das mit latex dispersionsfarbe (abwaschbar) fast alle farbwünsche realisiert werden können.evtl noch etwas anti schimmel zusatz in die farbe geben.
25 meter rauhfaser bekommt man momentan für ca 5€ im handel.
wenn genug kleister verwendet wird lässt sich die rauhfaser sehr gut um ecken und rundungen legen.etwas handwerkliches geschick vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. Mai 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> oder den taiwan icb 2.0 rahmen mit erfurt rauhfaser tapezieren.dann sieht man auch die groben und ungleichmäßigen schweißraupen net mehr.weiterer vorteil wäre das mit latex dispersionsfarbe (abwaschbar) fast alle farbwünsche realisiert werden können.evtl noch etwas anti schimmel zusatz in die farbe geben.
> 25 meter rauhfaser bekommt man momentan für ca 5€ im handel.
> wenn genug kleister verwendet wird lässt sich die rauhfaser sehr gut um ecken und rundungen legen.etwas handwerkliches geschick vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## nippelspanner (1. Mai 2016)

Sonntagabend Depression?


----------



## veraono (1. Mai 2016)

> Wayne...


----------



## LC4Fun (2. Mai 2016)

Am Propain habe ich das Unterrohr mit Plastidip geschützt... Aber fürs ICB wird das glaub zu grobschlächtig


----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. Mai 2016)

robertg202 schrieb:


> @nuts: danke! Siehst Du irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Hinterbau bei Benutzung eines Chariot CX2 (mit Zwillingen drin)?



Servus Robert,

solche Anhänger sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Ich schätze mal es gibt keinen Fully-Rahmen (vielleicht sogar keinen MTB-Rahmen), der auf sowas ausgelegt ist. Solange Du gemütlich aufm Radweg oder der Waldautobahn unterwegs bist wird wahrscheinlich nicht viel passieren. Aber wenn Du mit dem Anhänger über Stock und Stein bollerst, dann kommen schon brutale Kräfte auf die vergleichweise kleine Anbindung zum Rahmen (v.a. die Impulse beim Überfahren von Hindernissen).

Es ist - wie so oft - eine Sache der Vernunft, so ähnlich wie bei meiner Lieblingsfrage nach der "Bikepark-Freigabe" 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powtin (2. Mai 2016)

Habe das bike in Riva bestaunen dürfen und ich kann euch sagen (kann erstmal nur für das blau sprechen) ist noch viel geiler als es auf den Fotos aussieht! Man kann sich also freuen und die etwas längere Wartezeit lohnt sich ganz bestimmt!


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2016)

In Riva auf dem Alutech Stand
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/14-bik...r-seen-bike-festival-riva-del-garda-2016.html


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Mai 2016)

Bin gespannt was Pinkbike zum ICB 2 schreiben wird.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mir jetzt lange Gedanken gemacht ob ich mein RAW nach dem Aufbauevent direkt auseinander nehme und zum pulvern gebe. Oder doch bis zum Sommerurlaub warten, oder bis Herbst, oder Weihnachten?
So richtig bin ich noch nicht weiter gekommen bei der Entscheidung.
Aktuell sieht es aber nach "fahren bis zum Winter, dann pulvern aus".

Was würdet ihr machen?


Ich bin schon tierisch gespannt aufs Event und auf den Karren!


----------



## LC4Fun (3. Mai 2016)

ich bin gespannt wann Alutech Geld möchte und wann man ein Paket kommt 

Kommen die Dämpfer beim Rahmen Kit eigentlich vormontiert oder werden die nur beigelegt?


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2016)

stimmt das interessiert mich auch. Kommen die Rahmen vormontriert aus Übersee oder werden die Lager etc. bei Alutech eingepresst?


----------



## Mazimm (3. Mai 2016)

Ist bei den Komplettbike ein Kettenstrebenschutz verbaut ?
Und sind beim Obergeschoss die Plastikschutzkappen für die ethirteen Kurbeln dabei?
Find die nämlich nirgends zu kaufen, sind nur bei den Kurbeln dabei wenn man die kauft, einzeln gibts die nur von raceface?!


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Mai 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Aktuell sieht es aber nach "fahren bis zum Winter, dann pulvern aus".


Genau so.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Mai 2016)

Ich war ja am überlegen die Dämpferverlängerung von meinem blauen Rahmen noch weg zu geben um sie weiß pulvern zu lassen. Aber ich glaub ich hol mir eher eine Dose weißes Plastidip und guck mal wie es mir dann gefällt. Geht schneller, und wenn ich doch auf ne schwarze Gabel wechsel ist es schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Plumpssack (3. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich war ja am überlegen die Dämpferverlängerung von meinem blauen Rahmen noch weg zu geben um sie weiß pulvern zu lassen. Aber ich glaub ich hol mir eher eine Dose weißes Plastidip und guck mal wie es mir dann gefällt. Geht schneller, und wenn ich doch auf ne schwarze Gabel wechsel ist es schnell wieder weg.


Ich hoffe "Plastidip" geht wieder ab, du kannst die doch nicht weiß machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mazimm (3. Mai 2016)

In 7 Tage beginnt die Auslieferung <3
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1091253587564165&id=767416943281166


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Mai 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> In 7 Tage beginnt die Auslieferung <3
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1091253587564165&id=767416943281166



In 7 Tagen ist das Zusammenbauevent mit SRAM


----------



## Mazimm (3. Mai 2016)

Sh.. Hftl werden die anderen auch bald ausgeliefert


----------



## Sorpetour (3. Mai 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> _"(...)die 7 Werktage sind beziehn sich auf die Lieferzeit, sobald ein Produkt am Lager ist. Das ICB2.0 wird etwa Mitte Mai verfügbar sein(...)"_
> 
> Mail von Alutech





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe die Zahlungsaufforderung kommt Anfang nächster Woche damit ich den Rahmen nach Pfingsten am alten Wohnsitz in Empfang nehmen und aufbauen kann


----------



## Schwobenflyer (3. Mai 2016)

D


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Zahlungsaufforderung kommt Anfang nächster Woche damit ich den Rahmen nach Pfingsten am alten Wohnsitz in Empfang nehmen und aufbauen kann



Die legen bestimmt eine Rechnung mit ins Packet. Soviel vertrauen müssen sie auch zu ihren Kunden haben die schon seit 6 Monaten 75% anbezahlt haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Mai 2016)

Zitat aus der Auftragsbestätigung:



> Du erhältst rechtzeitig vor Fertigstellung deines Auftrages eine weitere Nachricht mit der Bitte
> um Bezahlung des Restbetrages


----------



## mowood (4. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> e13 Innenlagerwerkzeug am ErdGeschoss (ich kläre nochmal, ob das beim Buildkit nicht dabei ist!)


@nuts Gibt es da inzwischen eine Info für uns?


----------



## Joerg80 (6. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Das Abflugdatum ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ein Ankunftsdatum: 6. Mai bei Alutech in Ascheffel. Die Rahmen werden dort nochmals gecheckt, dann werden Rahmen direkt zu den Kunden geschickt. Buildkits werden dort mit den Komponenten zusammen in einen Karton gesteckt und dann verschickt. Komplettbikes gehen dann zur Montage und werden im Anschluss verschickt. Nach aktueller Prognose müssten die Vorbesteller ihre Rahmen, Buildkits oder Bikes damit im Mai erhalten.
> 
> 
> Derzeit sind noch alle Rahmengrößen und Farben aus der ersten Charge verfügbar. Aber bitte berücksichtigen: Am 6.05. kommen nur die vorbestellten Rahmen in Deutschland an. Wer jetzt bestellt muss noch ca. 4 Wochen länger warten, dann sind die Rahmen aber in Deutschland auf Lager.



Hi,
lasst mich mal neugierig sein - heute sollten die Rahmen doch bei Alutech ankommen. 
Hats geklappt 
Grüße
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don.Coyote (6. Mai 2016)

130mm am Heck und 150mm an der Front, damit kann man ja nicht richtig ins Grobe gehen.

Dachte ich, bevor ich dieses Video sah:





Das Pipeline ähnelt ja schon etwas dem IBC. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Test so schlägt...


----------



## jota_ (7. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Werkzeuge:
> 
> Ich stelle die Liste am Wochenende zusammen, die einzigen Überraschungen könnten aber meiner Meinung nach die folgenden zwei Sein:


@nuts Gibt es die Liste mit den benötigten Werkzeugen schon? Die Vorlaufzeit, um Fehlendes zu organisieren, wird langsam knapp. Fühlt sich an wie Fluch und Segen zugleich ;-)


----------



## LC4Fun (8. Mai 2016)

...sagt Ihr jetzt wieder nix weil ihr mit dem Aufbauevent beschäftigt seid 

Gebt uns doch bitte kurzes Feedback, ob die Rahmen da sind und wir unns schon mal den Keller auf- und die Konten abräumen sollen!

Dankeschön


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...sagt Ihr jetzt wieder nix weil ihr mit dem Aufbauevent beschäftigt seid
> 
> Gebt uns doch bitte kurzes Feedback, ob die Rahmen da sind und wir unns schon mal den Keller auf- und die Konten abräumen sollen!
> 
> Dankeschön


Ist auch WE inkl Himmelfahrt grad, nur mal so am Rande..


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Mai 2016)

Allmählich wäre es aber an der Zeit für ein kurzes Statement, oder? Der Freitag ist drei Tage her. Mitte Mai ist Ende der Woche.


----------



## kasimir2 (9. Mai 2016)

@zr0wrk 

Moin, 

überleg doch mal. Plumpssack hat es doch erklärt, Feiertag und
langes Wochenende - da hat bei Alutech niemand gearbeitet.

Also hat der Postbote die Pakete beim Nachbarn abgegeben.

Heute hat noch niemand was gesagt weil die immer noch die
200 Pakete in der Nachbarschaft zusammen suchen.

Alles klar ;-)

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2016)

Die werden am Wochenende eher alles zusammen geräumt in den Transporter gesteckt und heute nach Schweinfurt geschafft haben. Da ist schließlich morgen Aufbauevent. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Mai 2016)

Ist nicht am Mittwoch das Aufbauevent?


----------



## Joerg80 (9. Mai 2016)

...gerade kam die Aufforderung zur Zahlung des Restbetrages

juhuuuuu, bald ists soweit 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Ist nicht am Mittwoch das Aufbauevent?


Nope, morgen.


Joerg80 schrieb:


> ...gerade kam die Aufforderung zur Zahlung des Restbetrages
> 
> juhuuuuu, bald ists soweit
> 
> ...


Bei mir auch. Muss morgen mal anrufen wann es dann ca eintrifft damit es auch am richtigen Ort ankommt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Mai 2016)

Der optionale Teil  Mittwoch 9 Uhr gilt´s...


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Mai 2016)

Joerg80 schrieb:


> ...gerade kam die Aufforderung zur Zahlung des Restbetrages


Nicht bei mir.


----------



## Ochiba63 (10. Mai 2016)

Meine ist Gesten abend um 21:19 gekommen.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2016)

genau, heute ist der optinale Teil und Morgen früh gehts los.
Soll ich Abends ein paar Bilder hochladen, bevor der (da wirds doch bestimmt einen geben!?) offizielle Artikel kommt?


----------



## LC4Fun (10. Mai 2016)

während ich gerade einen Tyee Rahmen gekauft habe kam die Zahlungsaufforderung... ich glaube, das gibt einen super geilen Schrauber Mai...


----------



## ridemore (10. Mai 2016)

Time to break the piggy bank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Mai 2016)

Es geht wohl voran  Warum man aber zu SRAM fährt und SRAM Verpackungen dabei hat...


----------



## kasimir2 (10. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin,

keine 24 Stunden zwischen Zahlungsaufforderung und
bestätigtem Zahlungseingang.
Hoffe mal das geht jetzt in dem Tempo weiter 

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Jobici (10. Mai 2016)

Ungewohntes Gefühl zu hoffen, dass ich auch bald mal zahlen darf


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Mai 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> keine 24 Stunden zwischen Zahlungsaufforderung und
> bestätigtem Zahlungseingang.


Nun, ich habe den Eindruck, das betrifft erst mal nur die Käufer eines Rahmen-Sets, noch nicht die Build-Kits, oder? 


> Hoffe mal das geht jetzt in dem Tempo weiter


Ich harre der Dinge, die da hoffentlich kommen.


----------



## AboAC (10. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe den Eindruck, das betrifft erst mal nur die Käufer eines Rahmen-Sets, noch nicht die Build-Kits, oder?



Genau, das war ja auch so angekündigt. Aber offensichtlich sind die Rahmen angekommen und es geht voran! Diese Zeichen von Aktivität sind mir noch lieber als ein weiteres offizielles Statement  Ist ja auch alles gesagt, jetzt kanns losgehen!


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Mai 2016)

AboAC schrieb:


> Genau, das war ja auch so angekündigt.


Ja, das hatte ich allerdings nur auf den Versand bezogen und angenommen, dass sie mein Geld schneller haben wollen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2016)

Allerdings hat erstmal das Event morgen Prio und danach geht es dann mit dem Versand los, so sagte der Jü heute am Telefon (irgendwie Klang er minimal gestresst...) Denke nicht dass da vor Pfingsten noch was bei irgendwann ankommt. Wenn vielleicht Pfingstsamstag.


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Mai 2016)

Hier stand Quatsch!


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (10. Mai 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Hier stand Quatsch!


...Quatsch steht doch immer noch da


----------



## kasimir2 (10. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin,

@zr0wrk 

Richtig, ich bekomme "nur" einen Rahmen.

Neben der mail von Alutech wegen dem Geldeingang habe ich
auch eine mail vom ICB Team bekommen. Betreff: Infos zu Lieferterminen.
Auszug daraus:

"Die Rahmen werden im ersten Mai-Drittel verschickt, dann folgen die Buildkits und die Komplettbikes. Nach aktueller Prognose werden alle Vorbesteller ihre Bikes im Mai erhalten!"

"Morgen findet auch schon das gemeinsame Aufbauevent bei SRAM statt, zu dem sich einige der Besteller angemeldet haben. Fotos davon und von der gemeinsamen Setup-Fahrt im Anschluss folgen auf MTB-News.de.
Wir freuen uns drauf!"

Gruß
Marc


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Mai 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> "Die Rahmen werden im ersten Mai-Drittel verschickt (...)"


Das erste Drittel des Monats Mai ist spätestens morgen vorbei. Das wird knapp, zumal wenn sie aktuell das Aufbau-Event betreuen. 



> "(...) dann folgen die Buildkits und die Komplettbikes. Nach aktueller Prognose werden alle Vorbesteller ihre Bikes im Mai erhalten! (...)"


Na immerhin das ... dann ist's im Sommerurlaub noch nicht so abgerockt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2016)

Hast du eine Blitzüberweisung gemacht? Ich hab gestern Abend überwiesen, aber noch keine Bestätigung bekommen. Genauso wenig eine Mail vom ICB-Team, auch nicht im Spam.


----------



## kasimir2 (10. Mai 2016)

Nein, Standardüberweisung auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (04:45).
ICB Team mail um 12:00 und Geldeingangsmail um 14:00 Uhr.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Mai 2016)

Ist ja auch etwas abhängig vom Geldinstitut - warum auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (10. Mai 2016)

hab auch gestern bezahlt... jetzt steigt die Spannung...


----------



## trailterror (10. Mai 2016)

freue mich auf erste Bilder und aufbauten hier

@kasimir2 

baust du es mit 26``auf?


----------



## kasimir2 (11. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin,

versuchen werde ich es.
Laufräder in allen Größen liegen rum, mal sehen
wie das beim zusammenstecken aussieht und
dann mal Proberollern....

Gruß
Marc


----------



## trailterror (11. Mai 2016)

feedback, wenns soweit ist, würd mich interessieren


----------



## LC4Fun (11. Mai 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Laufräder in allen Größen liegen rum



Stimmt - könnte nach dem Aufbau auch mal die Räder vom Unity oder Tyee reinstecken - just for fun


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2016)

Gibt es dann eigentlich noch mehr Leute die das ICB-Doppel im Keller haben?


----------



## memyselfundRadl (11. Mai 2016)

Ich will ja nichts sagen - aber bei mir steht bei Alutech.de bei meiner bestellung "versendet" :O

... und kommt wohl morgen. Und ich bin nicht da. Oh man.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2016)

Hast du Bilderrahmen gekauft? Weil das Bike kommt von alutech-cycles.com 
Meins ist als bezahlt markiert.


----------



## LC4Fun (11. Mai 2016)

meins ist bezahlt, kein Zahlungseingang, noch nicht versendet...
bestimmt wird es gerade handverlesen 

VORFREUDE


----------



## memyselfundRadl (11. Mai 2016)

nöp, einen schicken ICB2.0 in titan farbe. Gut ich habs auch direkt komplett bezahlt.. evtl deswegen? Siehe bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2016)

Naja das erklärt wohl so einiges, wenn die Kohle eh schon komplett da war kein Wunder dass sie es gleich raus schicken.
Hab vorhin auch die Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## Joerg80 (11. Mai 2016)

vielleicht haben wir ja auch Glück, dass heute schon was rausgeht


----------



## onkel_c (11. Mai 2016)

allen beteiligten dafür meinen dank. insbesondere auch jürgen und basti.
ich saß erst mal gerade 15min in der sonne auf dem balkon und dachte mir wie schön das leben sein kann...

allen noch wartendenden die nötige geduld: es lohnt sich !


----------



## kasimir2 (11. Mai 2016)

Hübsch 

Die Aufkleber beim Fox kommen so, oder hast
Du die schon gewechselt?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## onkel_c (11. Mai 2016)

alles orischinal, nur ausgepackt


----------



## Middlfrank (11. Mai 2016)

Sieht mal richtig gut aus  Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Schon gewogen?


----------



## Joerg80 (11. Mai 2016)

geeeeeil - perfekt, passt wunderbar zum dezenten Look


----------



## Mc_Racer (11. Mai 2016)

@onkel_c Super!  Dann viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
Und halte uns "Wartenden" bitte auf dem Laufenden


----------



## onkel_c (11. Mai 2016)

3300 gr so wie auf dem bild, größe m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (11. Mai 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Und halte uns "Wartenden" bitte auf dem Laufenden


gern, aber das projekt wird etwas 'holprig' da meine laufräder noch in taiwan stehen und die doofe gabel momentan nicht lieferfähig ist .
das hat man davon wenn man immer so 'speziell' ist, hehe.


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> gern, aber das projekt wird etwas 'holprig' da meine laufräder noch in taiwan stehen und die doofe gabel momentan nicht lieferfähig ist .
> das hat man davon wenn man immer so 'speziell' ist, hehe.



Das hättest du Alutech durchaus mitteilen können, damit andere vorgezogen werden...


----------



## onkel_c (11. Mai 2016)

und dann? dann wären meine teile gekommen und alle rahmen vergriffen. ne, ne, ne, ne, ne neee!


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. Mai 2016)

Sendebenachrichtigung


----------



## mowood (11. Mai 2016)

Macht sich sehr gut, der Balkon 
Viel Spaß beim schrauben.


----------



## isargriller (11. Mai 2016)

wie kommt man denn eigentlich dazu, irgendeinen Status auf der alutech-Seite abrufen zu können?
Habe mir gerade ein Konto angelegt, aber da kann ich nirgends meine Auftragsnummer eintragen.
...oder kann man den auf einer anderen Seite abrufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2016)

Das Konto solltest du seit deiner Bestellung haben. Und in dem findest du auch deine Auftragsnummer.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Mai 2016)

hätte, hätte fahrradkette (wären alle teile da wäre ich morgen auf dem trail) ...

das chaos müsst ihr ausblenden (nur das genie ....)


----------



## kasimir2 (11. Mai 2016)

Ist ja fast schlimmer als an Weihnachten auf die Bescherung zu warten....

"Voraussichtliche Zustellung Donnerstag, 12.05.2016
zwischen 13:30 und 17:00 Uhr"

Das wird jedenfalls ein verdammt langer Arbeitstag


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> hätte, hätte fahrradkette (wären alle teile da wäre ich morgen auf dem trail) ...
> 
> das chaos müsst ihr ausblenden (nur das genie ....)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 492481



Welches Chaos?   ist doch alles Beschriftet. Der Auszug der Sattelstütze ist aber hoffentlich noch provisorisch?


----------



## Joerg80 (11. Mai 2016)

hach, ich beneide euch - mein Rahmen ist heute auch raus, aber ich muss noch bis Freitag aushalten lt DHL 

Freitag wird jedenfalls ein kurzer Arbeitstag werden


----------



## LC4Fun (11. Mai 2016)

schnüff... für meinen hat es nicht mehr gelangt... och man eh


----------



## isargriller (11. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das Konto solltest du seit deiner Bestellung haben. Und in dem findest du auch deine Auftragsnummer.



Ich hab das Rad per Mail bestellt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2016)

Meiner muss vor Dienstag nicht da sein, vorher bin ich nämlich selbst nicht zu Hause. Und Steuersatz sowie Steckachse fehlen auch noch.


----------



## Xooldman (11. Mai 2016)

Wie zufrieden ist man mit der Optik der Schweißnähte? Sieht an der Dämpferaufnahme schon ein wenig holprig aus, oder?


----------



## Speziazlizt (11. Mai 2016)

Auf Facebook wurden soeben die ersten Bilder eingestellt - es scheint zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mc_Racer (11. Mai 2016)

Habe gerade auf Facebook von Basti gelesen, dass der Monarch Plus-Dämpfer anstelle des ursprünglich vorgesehenen Monarch (ohne Ausgleichsbehälter) in allen Erdgeschossen als Dankeschön für die Geduld enthalten sein wird! Yippie! Ich find es SUPER! 
Ein Hoch auf Alutech und das Team!


----------



## mowood (11. Mai 2016)

Monarch Plus, sehr geil.


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Mai 2016)

Sieht nach ner spassigen Aktion aus. Rahmen gefallen mir auch super aber es ist noch zu wenig Grün dabei


----------



## mowood (11. Mai 2016)

Interessant, auch mal die Farbverteilung der Bestellungen zu sehen, wenn man das Bild vom Event als Referenz nimmt.


----------



## mowood (11. Mai 2016)

@Plumpssack Meins kommt in Grün, das reicht.


----------



## trophy (11. Mai 2016)

Ist bei dem Rahmen das Schaltauge dabei?


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. Mai 2016)

@JENSeits: Deins ist nen "L" nehm ich an ?


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2016)

Ist ein XL  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Racer (12. Mai 2016)

@JENSeits Welche Kurbeln habt ihr denn verbaut? Sind das ethirteen oder SRAM GX?


----------



## pauing (12. Mai 2016)

Wir haben eine Truvativ Descendant dran geschraubt. 
Aber keine Angst, die anderen Erdgeschossler bekommen die E13.
Wir können uns entscheiden, ob wir die Kurbel behalten wollen. Da die Kurbel 1a ist und ich sehen konnte, was für ein Aufwand bei der Entwicklung betrieben wird, gebe ich die Descendant nicht mehr her 

Übrigens das Bike fährt sehr gut. Pop ist gegeben. Man fühlt sich direkt wohl drauf. Das Erdgeschoss macht der mega kurze Vorbau in Kombi mit flachem Answer Lenker zum richtigen Geschoss. Die Guide RS hat sich super angefühlt und der Griff gefällt besser als meine ältere Trail 7. Den Druckpunkt fand ich auch schöner. Irgendwie hat die mich an meine alte Code erinnert. 
Beim GX-Antrieb konnte ich keinen Unterschied zum X1 merken. Das schaltet 1a wie Sahne. Der Vorderreifen hat sich auch gut angefühlt. Beim hinteren Riddler muss ich mich erstmal an das Walgen in den Kurven gewöhnen. Aber das ist ja jetzt angesagt mit dem Procore und + Trend. Da hat uns Basti ein 1a Paket gestrickt.


----------



## onkel_c (12. Mai 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> aber es ist noch zu wenig Grün dabei


das relativiert sich outdoor doch schnell ...


----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Auf Facebook wurden soeben die ersten Bilder eingestellt - es scheint zu fahren...



grössen würden mich auch mal interessieren.

von links nach rechts:

M, L, L, XL, XL, M, S

??


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2016)

@pauning: kann ich so unterschreiben. 

@trailterror: 4te von rechts ist xl 

@all: klebt die Kettenstreben ab und das nicht nur oben drauf. Ich komme mit meinen Crankbrothers Mallet Enduro + 5.10 an die kettenstreben wenn ich mich sehr in einen Anlieger drücke. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Mai 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> grössen würden mich auch mal interessieren.
> 
> von links nach rechts:
> 
> ...



Wenn ganz recht "S" dann müsste ganz links auch eins sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Racer (12. Mai 2016)

@JENSeits wie ist das zu verstehen? Wenn, dann bekommt ja die Kurbel zuerst mit der Innenseite Kontakt zur Kettenstrebe, hat also nichts mit den Pedalen zu tun. Aber so viel Flex kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, gerade weil es ja ein Eingelenker ist, also weniger Lager und weniger Spiel....


----------



## pauing (12. Mai 2016)

@JENSeits  Ich hab kein Bike, wo ich nicht mit der Hacke an der Sitz und oder Kettenstrebe anecke, wenn ich die Karre in die Kurve drücke Deswegen klebe ich das an der Vorzugsseite (rechts hinten) immer ab. Wenn du die Pantoffel andersrum hälst, dann würde ich die andere Seite auch abkleben.
@Mc_Racer  Die Kurbel kommt da nirgends dran. Das hast du falsch verstanden. Der Hinterbau hat sehr wenig Flex, wie ich finde. Alles hat auch normalen Abstand.
@Speziazlizt korrekt, der Kollege ganz Links hat auch S.


----------



## -N0bodY- (12. Mai 2016)

dann tippe ich bei dem Gruppen Foto aber von links nach rechts auf: S | M | L | XL | XL | M | S.


----------



## kasimir2 (12. Mai 2016)

@JENSeits 

Moin Moin,

wie gut lassen sich die Züge innen verlegen?
Schlimme Fummelei oder gehts ohne Spezialtricks?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## circlecube (12. Mai 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @JENSeits
> wie gut lassen sich die Züge innen verlegen?
> Schlimme Fummelei oder gehts ohne Spezialtricks?



Bei der Verlegung für die Reverb ist es etwas fummelig und beim Schaltzug beginnt man am besten hinterm Kurbellager.
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, wird aber jeder Schritt als Videoanleitung verfügbar gemacht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2016)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind... 
Wie würdet ihr die Züge verlegen? 
Wie auf der Skizze?... oder nicht um's Steuerrohr rum, sondern gleich direkt in den Rahmen?





...ich fahre Vorderradbremse rechts.


----------



## pauing (12. Mai 2016)

Die Züge konnte man gut verlegen, wenn man das als erstes macht.

Wichtig noch: Erst Tretlager und dann den Dämpfer. Wenn der Dämpfer drin ist, kommt man schlecht ans Tretlager auf der Nichtantriebeseite.

Dann erst Kurbel druff und Steuersatzlagerschalen rein.


----------



## pauing (12. Mai 2016)

@Comfortbiker so ist es richtig. Da ich anders herum bremse, kommt das rote parallel zum blauen bei mir.


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind...
> Wie würdet ihr die Züge verlegen?
> Wie auf der Skizze?... oder nicht um's Steuerrohr rum, sondern gleich direkt in den Rahmen?
> 
> ...


definitiv so wie auf deiner Skizze


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2016)

Gibt es was zu beachten wenn man den Hinterbau am Hauptlager vom Rahmen trennt? 
*Dämpfer raus
*Dämpferverlängerung abbauen 
*Klemmschraube am Hauptlager lösen 
*Hohlachse lösen und herausschieben/drücken 
*Schwinge abnehmen 
Ist das soweit richtig? 
Der Spalt zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen ist auf der Nichtantriebsseite größer als auf der Antriebssseite... Normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (12. Mai 2016)

Hört sich nach einer sinnvollen Reihenfolge an.  
Auf der Nichtantriebsseite ist der Spalt größer. Das fand ich am Anfang auch komisch.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr die Züge verlegen?
> Wie auf der Skizze?... oder nicht um's Steuerrohr rum, sondern gleich direkt in den Rahmen?


Ums Steuerrohr herum sind die Radien größer und also die Bedienkräfte geringer. Außerdem gibts weniger Scheuerstellen zwischen Rahmen und Zügen/Leitungen. "Direkt" sind die Kräfte höher, dafür Züge/Leitungen kürzer und du sparst ein paar Gramm Gewicht. 'nen anderen Vorteil kann ich da nicht erkennen.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Mai 2016)

BTW: Auf 'nem anderen Kanal war zu lesen, dass fürs Obergeschoss noch Teile fehlen. Keine Ahnung, ob das auch fürs Erdgeschoss zutrifft. Vielleicht die Kurbel, oder warum wurde bei dem SRAM-Event die E13 nicht verbaut? Immerhin werden die fürs WE in Dtl. erwartet. Montag ist Feiertag, ehe das alles durch den Zoll und bei Alutech übern Tisch ist ... ich rechne wohl besser nicht mehr nächste Woche mit dem Bausatz.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ums Steuerrohr herum sind die Radien größer und also die Bedienkräfte geringer. Außerdem gibts weniger Scheuerstellen zwischen Rahmen und Zügen/Leitungen. "Direkt" sind die Kräfte höher, dafür Züge/Leitungen kürzer und du sparst ein paar Gramm Gewicht. 'nen anderen Vorteil kann ich da nicht erkennen.


Ist auch mein Empfinden...sehe es aber auch oft direkt auf einer Seite bleibend verlegt, daher habe ich lieber nochmal gefragt. 
Bevor das große Basteln am WE losgeht.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ist auch mein Empfinden...sehe es aber auch oft direkt auf einer Seite bleibend verlegt, daher habe ich lieber nochmal gefragt.


Ja, an der Leichtbaukiste hab ich's so gemacht. Aber da geht's ja auch um jedes Gramm.


----------



## Ochiba63 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich warte verzweifelt auf die Versandbestätigung.
Wäre super wenn es noch vor Pfingsten kommt dann könnte ich an pfingsten fahren, wenn beim aufbau nichts schief läuft oder ich was vergessen habe.


----------



## LC4Fun (12. Mai 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ich warte verzweifelt auf die Versandbestätigung...



me too... bestimmt weil ich immer so ungeduldig war und gemeckert habe


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> me too... bestimmt weil ich immer so ungeduldig war und gemeckert habe



Nur den Rahmen? Oder sind wir schon bei Built Kits oder Komplett angekommen?


----------



## LC4Fun (12. Mai 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Nur den Rahmen?



Nur den Rahmen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (12. Mai 2016)

Bei mir nur Rahmen.
Zahlungseingang ist gestern gekommen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (12. Mai 2016)

Die von Alutech müssen hier mitlesen.
Meine Versand Benachrichtigung ist gerade gekommen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2016)

Meine auch.


----------



## Kosmoprolet (12. Mai 2016)

Yep.
Pfingsten ist gerettet...


----------



## kasimir2 (12. Mai 2016)

Nicht zu früh freuen.
Mein Paket sollte heute ankommen, steht aber
seit mehr als 24 Stunden unbewegt im Paketzentrum
Neumünster rum :-(

Gruß
Marc


----------



## trophy (12. Mai 2016)

Der erste test: das warten lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mazimm (12. Mai 2016)

Sehr fein 
Wie fährt sich der float x ?
Hab damals nur den rs getestet:/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Nicht zu früh freuen.
> Mein Paket sollte heute ankommen, steht aber
> seit mehr als 24 Stunden unbewegt im Paketzentrum
> Neumünster rum :-(
> ...


Das hat DHL die Tage auch mit einer Prime-Sendung von mir geschafft. Lag auch einfach mal einen Tag im Verteilzentrum rum...


----------



## pauing (12. Mai 2016)

Pop test:
Fühlt sich gut an. Der Riddler war heute mit etwas mehr Druck 1a.
Man kann sehr gut antreten.
Bei der Gabel muss ich noch etwas Kompression hinzuschalten oder einen Token rein packen.


----------



## ab-ndy (12. Mai 2016)

trophy schrieb:


> Der erste test: das warten lohnt sich.


Denk ich das bloß oder fährst du den Sattel extrem weit geneigt?


----------



## trophy (13. Mai 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich der float x ?


Ich bin nach der ersten Tour sehr zufrieden. Da Ich vorher nur mit einem Mondraker Summum unterwegs war kann Ich keinen Vergleich zu einem anderen Dämpfer in dem Hinterbau aufstellen.



ab-ndy schrieb:


> Denk ich das bloß oder fährst du den Sattel extrem weit geneigt?


Richtig. Der Downhiller, wo die Sattel/Stütze Kombination vorher war, ist der Grund für die starke Sattelneigung.


----------



## onkel_c (13. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das hat DHL die Tage auch mit einer Prime-Sendung von mir geschafft. Lag auch einfach mal einen Tag im Verteilzentrum rum...



das ist ja nix. wenn feiertage sind liegt bei uns ein paket auch mal gern - tage im verteilzentrum mit immer gleich lautendem status. ... sendung wurde bearbeitet ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2016)

Meins soll heute schon ankommen. Mal gucken ob sich ein Nachbar erbarmt den "kleinen" Karton bis Dienstag aufzubewahren...


----------



## Bener (13. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das hat DHL die Tage auch mit einer Prime-Sendung von mir geschafft. Lag auch einfach mal einen Tag im Verteilzentrum rum...


Nohra?!


----------



## Ochiba63 (13. Mai 2016)

Meins soll Morgen kommen. Ist seit gestern im Start Paketzentrum, hat sich auch jede Menge Stunden nicht bewegt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Nohra?!


Nee, Bruchsal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (13. Mai 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Nicht zu früh freuen.
> Mein Paket sollte heute ankommen, steht aber
> seit mehr als 24 Stunden unbewegt im Paketzentrum
> Neumünster rum :-(



Meins sollte gestern Kommen, und steht immer noch in Neumünster rum :/ mennooo


----------



## Kosmoprolet (13. Mai 2016)

lempi2710 schrieb:


> Außerdem steigt die Freude auf das Paket dann* noch* mehr.


Du hast recht.
Ich lass das Paket von DHL zurückgehen.Dann ruf ich bei Alutech an das sie mir den Rahmen erst in einem Jahr schicken.
Der Freude wegen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2016)

Kosmoprolet schrieb:


> Du hast recht.
> Ich lass das Paket von DHL zurückgehen.Dann ruf ich bei Alutech an das sie mir den Rahmen erst in einem Jahr schicken.
> Der Freude wegen.


Da musste dann aber noch was nachzahlen... Inflation, LKW-Maut, 23% MwSt, Lagergebühren und Versichungspauschale auf das Zwischenlager....


----------



## memyselfundRadl (13. Mai 2016)

die restlichen Teile kommen eh erst noch, deswegen stört es mich jetzt nicht so richtig. aber man erwartet ja bei dhl das die innerhalb von 1 tag liefern - bei allen unwichtigen sachen klappt das immer problemlos - aber wenn man auf was "wichtiges" wartet funktioniert es nie. *seufz*


----------



## Kosmoprolet (13. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da musste dann aber noch was nachzahlen... Inflation, LKW-Maut, 23% MwSt, Lagergebühren und Versichungspauschale auf das Zwischenlager....


Das nehm ich in Kauf.Der Freude wegen.


----------



## Joerg80 (13. Mai 2016)

juhuuuu, geeeeil... heut war der Postbote da 

muss sagen, einfach nur geil, Tolle Arbeit, grosses Lob. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt.

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Meter mit dem ICB 2.0


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Mai 2016)

Joerg80 schrieb:


> juhuuuu, geeeeil... heut war der Postbote da
> 
> muss sagen, einfach nur geil, Tolle Arbeit, grosses Lob. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf die ersten Meter mit dem ICB 2.0



Ohne Foto... wer soll das nun glauben?


----------



## Joerg80 (13. Mai 2016)

habs nachgeholt


----------



## Ochiba63 (13. Mai 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Meins sollte gestern Kommen, und steht immer noch in Neumünster rum :/ mennooo


Meiner ist auch noch dort.
Bestimmt keinen Bock große Pakete zu bearbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (13. Mai 2016)

Wo bleibt hier das Grün?!


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. Mai 2016)

Wenn das so weiter geht werd ich noch schwach. Teile für nen 26er Hätte ich noch komplett da liegen.
Auf den Fotos schaut das Ding auch immernoch mega aus.
Und auch der Frame in "L" scheint optisch noch zu gehen.
Hatte da schlimmes befürchtet bzgl. Sitzroch Gusset und Anbindung Oberrohr zu Steuerrohr. 

Jetzt baut mal alle schnell auf und berichtet fleißig wie sich das Ding fährt


----------



## -N0bodY- (13. Mai 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Wo bleibt hier das Grün?!



Ich persönlich finde das Grün am wenigsten gut gelungen von den Farben. Hätte mer "Pop" vertragen mMn. So ein "Laubgrün" is irgendwie öde. Nen Schönes Kräftiges Lime Green Währe halt schon "geiler"


----------



## ridemore (13. Mai 2016)

Italy will join the club soon 






P.S. green


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Mai 2016)

ridemore schrieb:


> Italy will join the club soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idem - but a complete one...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Mai 2016)

Meins sollte laut DHL heute Nachmittag ausgeliefert werden, heute Nachmittag haben sie den Status auf "voraussichtlicher Zustelltag kann nicht angezeigt werden" geändert. Hat wohl nicht ins Auto gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Mai 2016)

Überarbeitet   

Gibt es was zu beachten wenn man den Hinterbau am Hauptlager vom Rahmen trennt? 
*Dämpfer raus
*Dämpferverlängerung abbauen *Klemmschraube am Hauptlager lösen
*Lagerspannschraube der Hohlachse raus schrauben 
*Hohlachse, Achtung! raus schrauben! und herausschieben/drücken 
*Schwinge abnehmen 

Der Spalt zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen ist auf der Nichtantriebsseite größer als auf der Antriebssseite... anscheinend normal. 

Das habe ich gemacht um die Bauweise zu sehen und zu verstehen.  
...und alle Lager (4 kleine, 2 große) restlos mit Fett zu füllen. Die Lager waren gefettet, aber es passte noch reichlich rein.
Noch ein Tipp...bevor man den Hinterbau wieder an den Rahmen schraubt...Tretlager und Steuersatz einbauen, geht am handlichen Hauptrahmen sehr leicht. Tretlagergewinde und Passung für Steuersatz sind perfekt.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> bevor man den Hinterbau wieder an den Rahmen schraubt...Tretlager und Steuersatz einbauen


Ich sag mal, das ist meinem Montageständer völlig egal, ob der Hinterbau beim Einpressen des Steuersatzes montiert ist oder nicht.


----------



## trophy (14. Mai 2016)

Nach der zweiten Tour kann Ich versichern eine geiles Radel ausgesucht zu haben.
*Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!*
- Bergauf läuft es spätestens mit geschlossener Druckstufe super.
- Der Antrieb fühlt sicht sehr direkt an.
- Bergab komme ich aus dem Dauergrinsen nicht heraus und will mehr und mehr Geschwindigkeit.
- Die Verarbeitung ist bis auf den Gewindeeinsatz an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme super.
- Ergänzung: i am in LOVE with the Kabelführung 

Was fahrt ihr für Luftdrücke in dem Foxdämpfer? Bei mir: 84kg brutto. 170 PSI

Herzliche Grüße aus der Nordeifel


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, das ist meinem Montageständer völlig egal, ob der Hinterbau beim Einpressen des Steuersatzes montiert ist oder nicht.


...hauptsächlich gings um's Innenlager   
Da ist wenig Platz für's Werkzeug, zumindest für meins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ich hab's gemütlich im Sessel montiert. 
Jetzt ist der Rahmen erstmal eine schöne Skulptur bis ich wieder Zeit zum Schrauben habe.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Der Spalt zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen ist auf der Nichtantriebsseite größer als auf der Antriebssseite... anscheinend normal.



Das liegt daran, dass auf der linken Seite die Lagervorspannung eingestellt wird. Da braucht es Spielraum zum Einstellen. Auf der rechten Seite wird ja sie Achse auf Anschlag geschraubt.

Innenlagermontage:
Es ist auf jeden fall empfehlenswert den Dämpfer zu lösen, damit man den Hinterbau etwas eindrehen kann. Grund für den knappen Bauraum ist die hohe Priorität einer möglichst breiten Lagerabstützung. Davon hat man auf jedem Meter was... bei der Montage nervts nur einmal 

Viel Spaß euch allen mit den neuen Spielzeugen


----------



## kasimir2 (14. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin,

gestern nach der Arbeit. Bestellungen vom 28.10.2015, 15.03.2016
und Dienstag dieser Woche. Alles just in Time 





Laufräder sind von einem anderen Rad geliehen und bekommen gleich noch
passendere Reifen, Sattelstütze ist nur provisorisch, aber das ist alles sch...egal,
was zählt ist - Probefahrt!





Gruß
Marc


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Mai 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass auf der linken Seite die Lagervorspannung eingestellt wird. Da braucht es Spielraum zum Einstellen. Auf der rechten Seite wird ja sie Achse auf Anschlag geschraubt.
> 
> Innenlagermontage:
> Es ist auf jeden fall empfehlenswert den Dämpfer zu lösen, damit man den Hinterbau etwas eindrehen kann. Grund für den knappen Bauraum ist die hohe Priorität einer möglichst breiten Lagerabstützung. Davon hat man auf jedem Meter was... bei der Montage nervts nur einmal
> ...


Hallo Stefan, 
welches Drehmoment empfehlt ihr für die Rahmenschrauben...speziell der Klemmschraube auf der linken Seite?
Die Vorspannung der Lager habe ich analog dem Steuersatz nach Gefühl und Leichtgängigkeit gemacht...gerade so, das es spielfrei ist. Wird nach ein paar Ausfahrten nochmal auf Spiel kontrolliert. 
Ansonsten ein herrlicher Rahmen...


----------



## ridemore (14. Mai 2016)

Yet to see a green frame "live"


----------



## kasimir2 (14. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin,

so erste artgerechte Ausfahrt erledigt





Mal die Euphorie der ersten Fahrt außer Acht gelassen würde ich sagen:
"Ich bereue nichts!"

Ich hatte reichlich Bedenken ob die Rahmengröße paßt, ob das Rad vernünftig
klettert, ob das Ding überhaupt für meine Bedürfnisse taugt, usw.....

Sitzposition und Rahmengröße sind gut (S bei 170/78). Eins der wenigen Räder auf
denen ich mich direkt ohne Anpassungen zu Hause gefühlt habe.

Klettern kann das Teil. An zwei/drei unfahrbaren Steigungen getestet. Komme genau
so weit wie mit der bisherigen Referenz. Dann fehlt Kraft/Kondition.

Einfach nur im flachen Meter machen geht auch richtig gut, trotz der gröberen Bereifung
geht es vorwärts und fühlt sich irgendwie schneller an als es eigentlich ist - angenehm halt.

Bergab - Ich grinse jetzt noch total blöde vor mich hin.
Das Rad vermittelt eine sehr hohe Sicherheit, ich bin einige Male in Sachen reingestochen
die man mit einem unbekannten Rad und Vorderradreifen so eigentlich nicht machen sollte.
Der einzige Gedanke dabei war: Klasse das kann man noch schneller fahren, los gleich nochmal!

Wir zwei hatten jedenfalls einen schönen Nachmittag 





Danke an alle die dieses Rad möglich gemacht haben!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## -N0bodY- (14. Mai 2016)

Schöner Aufbau.... was für'n Steuersatz hast'n da verbaut? Nen Hope? Passend zur Klemme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (14. Mai 2016)

da bei mir ja baustopp wegen fehlender teile herrscht, habe ich mich mal dem thema kettenführung gewidmet.
ich will mit dem bock richtig ballern und da das gerät auch im renneinsatz laufen wird braucht es (zur maximalen sicherheit) eben eine kf.
'unten' fahre ich schon lange mit der bionicon c guide, an x-bikes ohne jegliche probleme. da nicht jedes gramm zählt, aber doch das gesamtgewicht für einen racer nicht uninteressant ist war 'oben' guter rat gefragt den die 77 passt nicht.

ich habe dann in meinen kisten etwas gekramt und gesägt und gefeilt ... 




 

ohne schraube ist es ein 'dreckloch', deshalb noch eine kurze aluschraube rein ... 



 

zu guter letzt die schraube noch geschwärzt, erstmal mit bauernblind - prototype sozusagen.


----------



## onkel_c (14. Mai 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Bergab - Ich grinse jetzt noch total blöde vor mich hin.



ja, das wird vermutlich vielen so ergehen.
als wir damit in finale zum testen bügeln waren konnte ich es anfangs auch kaum glauben, dass das bike solch eine hohe bergabperformance besitzt. und sich bergan doch angenehm bewegen lässt.


----------



## kasimir2 (14. Mai 2016)

@-N0bodY- 

Ja ist ein Hope. Die haben sich hier bei durchschnittlich
200 (+) Tagen mit Niederschlag einfach bewährt.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Wayne68 (14. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ja, das wird vermutlich vielen so ergehen.
> als wir damit in finale zum testen bügeln waren konnte ich es anfangs auch kaum glauben, dass das bike solch eine hohe bergabperformance besitzt. und sich bergan doch angenehm bewegen lässt.




 das icb 2.0 wird genauso gut oder schlecht wie andere räder mit 150/130mm federweg mit ähnlicher geo funktionieren.


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Mai 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> das icb 2.0 wird genauso gut oder schlecht wie andere räder mit 150/130mm federweg mit ähnlicher geo funktionieren.



Das ist der Punkt - es geht genauso gut wie eins mit 160/160 z.B. Kommt natürlich auch stark auf den Fahrer an - aber der Ottonormalverbraucher der ein Enduro nicht voll nutzt wird mit dem ICB 2 auch nicht zurück stecken müssen.


----------



## onkel_c (14. Mai 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> das icb 2.0 wird genauso gut oder schlecht wie andere räder mit 150/130mm federweg mit ähnlicher geo funktionieren.



aha. wieviele eingelenker mit ähnlicher geo und übersetzung bei gleicem drehpunkt gibt es?

wobei eh worschd. 
du darfst mir glauben, dass ich schon sehr viele bikes bewegt habe. und ja, ich kann diese auch ganz gut einsortieren.
bist du das bike schon gefahren?

aber es bleibt immer dasselbe. urteil fällen, ohne etwas selber probiert zu haben, geschweige denn festgestellt zu haben, dass dieses konzept nicht so ganz der mainstream ist ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub ich muss Dienstag mal ein problemorientiertes Gespräch mit DHL führen. Sie haben es denn zweiten Tag in Folge im Verteilzentrum nicht geschafft meinen Rahmen in ein Auto zu laden. Gut dass ich grad eh nicht daheim bin...


----------



## Wayne68 (14. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## isargriller (14. Mai 2016)

An alle, die hier diese unmöglichen Fotos und Erfahrungsberichte vom ICB 2.0 reinstellen: Ihr wisst schon, dass das unter den Folterparagraphen fällt und mit schlechtem Wetter bestraft wird?
Wann kommt endlich mein ICB - natürlich in GRÜN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isargriller (15. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> welches Drehmoment empfehlt ihr für die Rahmenschrauben...speziell der Klemmschraube auf der linken Seite?
> Die Vorspannung der Lager habe ich analog dem Steuersatz nach Gefühl und Leichtgängigkeit gemacht...gerade so, das es spielfrei ist. Wird nach ein paar Ausfahrten nochmal auf Spiel kontrolliert.
> Ansonsten ein herrlicher Rahmen...



ich verweise hier mal auf den FAQ-Thread: 
- die Hauptlagerwelle mit 12 Nm einschrauben
- die Einstellschraube vom Hauptlager nur so weit anziehen, bis der Hinterbau spielfrei ist
- die Klemmschraube an der Hauptlagerwelle mit 8 Nm anziehen
- die Schrauben der Dämpferverlängerung an den Sitzstreben mit 8 Nm anziehen
- der Bolzen zur Befestigung des Dämpfers an der Verlängerung mit 10 Nm fixieren
- die Bolzen an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme mit maximal 5 Nm anziehen. Sie dienen nur dazu, das Teil spielfrei zu halten. Die Kraft wird formschlüssig übertragen!
- Zugführungen mit 2,5 Nm anziehen


----------



## Kosmoprolet (15. Mai 2016)

Ouhmann, das Blau ist noch viel geiler als auf den Fotos...




Wie schon gesagt,
ich möchte hier einmal Danke sagen an alle die an der Entwicklung und Herstellung des Bikes beteiligt waren.


----------



## trailterror (15. Mai 2016)

Ist ein L, oder?

bin auf fertig Bilder gespannt.

@kasimir2

welchen LRS hatte drin, bzw biste schon ne proberunde mit 26``gefahren?

wie spielerisch fährt sich das ding (z.bsp Manuals, Bunny hops, versetzen des HR's, side hop etc....). tendenziell eher spielerisch oder doch eher draufhalt race enduro style massig...?

mit wieviel FW werden eure bikes vorn gefahren?

bzgl. Zuführungen. gibts auch befestigungsmöglichkeiten (aussen) um auf die innenverlegung zu verzichten?


----------



## Kosmoprolet (15. Mai 2016)

Ja ist L.
150er Gabel, externe Zugführung ist möglich.


----------



## Phi-Me (15. Mai 2016)

@ trailterror: Stefan und viele andere haben sich den Kopf zerbrochen um auf tolle Art außen und innen verlegbar gestalten zu können. Empfehlen würde ich: Schaltung innen. Bremse außen!


----------



## kasimir2 (15. Mai 2016)

@trailterror 

Moin Moin,

ich habe Dich nicht vergessen, ich wollte nur erst ein paar Meter mehr fahren.
Aber wenn Du schon fragst ;-)

Gelaufen ist das Rad bis jetzt mit einem mixed LRS. Wie erwartet etwas mehr
Aufsetzer als sonst, aber an Stellen die ich nicht erwartet hätte.
Meistens an unkritischen Stellen beim kurbeln wenn der Untergrund uneben
genug war. Aber alles nicht wirklich schlimm.

Gabel ist eine 650b mit 150mm. Mit etwas mehr Einbauhöhe vorn, einer
Exzenterbuchse am vorderen Dämpferauge und einer 170mm Kurbel sollte
komplett 26" eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Wegen dem Fahrverhalten. Was mich am meisten beeindruckt hat war der
riesige Spagat den das Rad schafft.
Richtig steil bergauf wird das VR zwar leicht aber das bekommt man ohne
viel Turnerei leicht unter Kontrolle.
Technisch schwierige Stellen, egal ob rauf oder runter, machen Spaß. Soviel
Spaß das ich Sachen probiert habe an die ich mit anderen Rädern nie gedacht
hätte. Und ganz viele haben sogar geklappt 
Schneller "flowiger" Singletrail - laß laufen!
Die jungen Wilden haben hier eine Downhill Strecke die ich auf meiner Hausrunde
gerne als Abschluss mitnehme. Da bin ich laut Strava im ersten Drittel der Top Ten
gelandet.

Das wirklich geile daran ist aber wie ruhig und unaufgeregt das Rad diese Sachen fährt,
man hat ständig das Gefühl das war gut aber da geht noch mehr.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (15. Mai 2016)

Hier meins nach einer kurzen Einstellungs Fahrt


----------



## ab-ndy (15. Mai 2016)

Die Kombi mit den grünen Parts sieht stark aus


----------



## trailterror (15. Mai 2016)

@ all

Danke für die antworten 

@kasimir2

keine hetz, will dich nicht stressen 

wenn, dann würde ich das ding wahrscheinlich mit ner 160er fox aufbauen. muss mal bei Gelegenheit die maximal erlaubte EBL checken.

würde ne aussen liegende untere Steuersatzschale das tretleger egtl auch noch mal nach oben bringen? 170er kurbeln kommen egtl weniger in frage....wer vertickt nochmal solche buchsen? burgtech , oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2016)

Welche Steckachse verwendet ihr jetzt so? Die und den Steuersatz hab ich komplett verschwitzt zu bestellen. 
Mal sehen wo ich das Zeug noch sicher bis Freitag her bekomme.


----------



## Ochiba63 (15. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Welche Steckachse verwendet ihr jetzt so? Die und den Steuersatz hab ich komplett verschwitzt zu bestellen.
> Mal sehen wo ich das Zeug noch sicher bis Freitag her bekomme.


Ich habe meine Steckachse zu spät bestellt warte schon 2 Wochen drauf, damit ich es zusammenbauen konnte habe ich mir eine gedreht.
Heute mittag mache ich dann eine Tour.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2016)

So jetzt möchte ich mich auch nochmal zu Wort melden. An dieser Stelle ein riesen Dankeschön an Stefanus, Sebastian, die Jungs von Sram und ganz besonders euch für das tolle Rad. Auch das Aufbauevent war einfach grandios und hat riesieg Spaß gemacht!
Ich habe jetzt ca. 60km gefahren und bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem neuen ICB. 

Ich habe hier jetzt ein XL Erdgeschoss in RAW stehen, genannt "the ambu". Warum? Der MarshGuard gibt einen kleinen Farbhinweis.
Ich ziehe hier jetzt mal ein erstes kleines Fazit im Vergleich zum ICB1, ebenfalls in XL. 
Das 2er ist leichter, schöner und anscheinend auch solider verarbeitet. Es pedaliert sich leichter und es sitzt sich angenehmer als zuvor, ich habe endlich genug Sattelauszug um nicht immer so aus den Oberschenkel treten zu müssen. 
Bergauf steigt der Lenker später, technisch bergauf kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
Bergab ist es wesentlich verspielter, agiler und wendiger. Klar schreit es nicht ganz so nach mehr Geschwindigkeit, die Laufruhe fällt etwas geringer als beim 1er aus. Ich muss allerdings auch erst den passenden Schwerpunkt finden, das fällt mir bisher noch etwas schwer. Ich vermute der kurze Vorbau und die relativ kurzen Kettenstreben benötigen da eine genaue Gewichtsverlagerung. 
Der Hinterbau hat pop, es ist erstaunlich wie sehr das Rad sich an Kanten und Wurzeln abziehen lässt. Das geht um Welten einfacher als mit dem 1er.

Aber jetzt erstmal ein paar Bilder wie meins ausschaut.
XL bei 196cm Körpergröße
bereits geändert wurden: Griffe Rogue anstatt Ruffian, Crank Brothers Mallet Enduro, SQ Lab 911, MarshGuard Plus (für 650b), beim Aufbauvent gabs ja die Truvativ Descendant anstatt der E.Thirteen Kurbel
in Planung: andere Reifen á la Schwalbe Muddy Marry / Hans Dampf













































Mein Tipp: Die Karre kaufen & die Kettenstreben da abkleben, wo ihr mit den Schuhen & Ketten anschlagt. Ich habe den Kauf keinesfalls bereut!
Meine Frage: Fällt euch ein schöner Schutz ein um die Schaltzughülle an der Hauptlagerschraube zu schützen? Da scheuert es noch ein wenig. Ich konnte es vorhin leider nicht mehr fotografieren, wie auf den Bildern zusehen ist kam der große Regen 

LG Jens


----------



## LC4Fun (15. Mai 2016)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Die Kombi mit den grünen Parts sieht stark aus



...dann bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die mit meinem Titan vertragen. Habe ne ähnliche Partlist  Mal sehen, ob ich heute Nacht zum schrauben komme...


----------



## Ochiba63 (15. Mai 2016)

Komme gerade von der Tour zurück und habe immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Das Bike ist der Hammer. Sehr laufruhig,wendig und geht sehr gut Berghoch ohne vorn zu steigen. Bedanke mich bei allen die es entwickelt haben.


----------



## TREK_er (15. Mai 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Komme gerade von der Tour zurück und habe immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Das Bike ist der Hammer. Sehr laufruhig,wendig und geht sehr gut Berghoch ohne vorn zu steigen. Bedanke mich bei allen die es entwickelt haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 493672 Anhang anzeigen 493673



Echt ein schickes Bike! Die Farbkombo gefällt mir super.
Würde jedoch noch die Bremsleitung der VR Bremse innen verlegen und ein wenig kürzen.
Die hintere Leitungsverlegung scheint mir auch gefährlich.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## dirk75 (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
an die glücklichen Besitzer der Komplettbikes, kann schon jemand mal eine Angabe zu Gewicht machen.
(vorzugsweise XL)

Danke und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg80 (15. Mai 2016)

Hi,

bräuchte mal bitte kurz eure Hilfe... ich bin grad weng am Probieren, wie ich ich die Leitungsführung des Umwerfers bei der Kurbel am elegantesten löse.

Habt ihr vielleicht mal ein Detailfoto 

Grüße
Jörg

P.S. ansonsten bin ich zu 90% fertig mit dem icb 2.0


----------



## -Michael- (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand sein Bike mit Umwerfer aufgebaut? Ich habe vor meines mit der XT 2x11 aufzubauen. Der Umwerfer ist der E-Type FD-M8025-E. Scheint aber so als würde das ganze scheitern, da Shimano wohl den Umwerfer geändert hat und jetzt die Zugführung nicht mehr korrekt ist.

Funktioniert die 2x11 eurer Meinung mit dem 2x10 Umwerfer? Die 2x10 Umwerfer sollten so aufgebaut, dass der Zug gerade nach oben geht. Kettenlinie und Kettenstrebenwinkel sind identisch.

Danke.


----------



## Joerg80 (15. Mai 2016)

Hi,

soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe, wurde der Umwerferaufnahme für den alten (also nicht 2x11) Sram Umwerfer ausgelegt. Shimano war zu gross, und funktioniert daher nicht.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## -Michael- (15. Mai 2016)

Im Geo-Chart sind der S3 (Sram) und E-Type (Shimano) aufgeführt also sollten beide funktionieren. Zu zeiten der Konstruktion des ICB 2.0 war die 2x11 noch nicht auf dem Markt (soweit mir bekannt).


----------



## fregger (15. Mai 2016)

dirk75 schrieb:


> ...... Besitzer der Komplettbikes, kann schon jemand mal eine Angabe zu Gewicht machen.
> (vorzugsweise XL)


Mein grüner Bronco in XL hat es auf 12,5 Kg gebracht


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Mai 2016)

-Michael- schrieb:


> Im Geo-Chart sind der S3 (Sram) und E-Type (Shimano) aufgeführt also sollten beide funktionieren. Zu zeiten der Konstruktion des ICB 2.0 war die 2x11 noch nicht auf dem Markt (soweit mir bekannt).


Mein letzter Stand ist dass NUR der SRAM passt. Für alles andere war kein Bauraum 
@Stefan.Stark:
Oder hast du da nochmal was dran geändert?


----------



## Mc_Racer (15. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte @nuts oder @Stefan.Stark dazu vor ein paar Wochen befragt. Es passt wohl nur Sram, da die Platzverhältnisse sehr eng sind!
Diese hier müsste für @-Michael- 's Zwecke gehen:
*SRAM GX 11-fach Umwerfer - Low Direct Mount S3 Bottom Pull*


----------



## LC4Fun (15. Mai 2016)

Was meint Ihr? Überlebt die Leitung das auf Dauer?


----------



## RedSKull (16. Mai 2016)

Warum nicht seitlich raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk75 (16. Mai 2016)

fregger schrieb:


> Mein grüner Bronco in XL hat es auf 12,5 Kg gebracht


Danke ----- sieht supi aus und das Gewicht würde mich ja positiv überraschen.
Gabel Formula 35? wie macht die sich zu Hinterbau.


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr? Überlebt die Leitung das auf Dauer?


Ja aber sieht ziemlich doof aus. Warum denn nicht richtig

Und ich hoffe du mischst da nicht noch mehr Grüntöne rein, mir wird ja schon schwindelig wenn ich KB und Leitung zusammen auf einem Foto sehe


----------



## LC4Fun (16. Mai 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ja aber sieht ziemlich doof aus. Warum denn nicht richtig
> 
> Und ich hoffe du mischst da nicht noch mehr Grüntöne rein, mir wird ja schon schwindelig wenn ich KB und Leitung zusammen auf einem Foto sehe



Wie (wo) ist denn falsch und richtig definiert? Mir gefällt die Lösung mit seitlich in das Unterrohr zu gehen auch nicht wirklich... Das mit dem Schaltzug gefällt mir auch noch nicht so ganz...

An Grüntönen sind es drei verschiedene bis jetzt   Bis 50 Shades of Green dauerts noch...


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Wie (wo) ist denn falsch und richtig definiert? Mir gefällt die Lösung mit seitlich in das Unterrohr zu gehen auch nicht wirklich... Das mit dem Schaltzug gefällt mir auch noch nicht so ganz...
> 
> An Grüntönen sind es drei verschiedene bis jetzt   Bis 50 Shades of Green dauerts noch...


so


----------



## fregger (16. Mai 2016)

dirk75 schrieb:


> Danke ----- sieht supi aus und das Gewicht würde mich ja positiv überraschen.
> Gabel Formula 35? wie macht die sich zu Hinterbau.


Da auch die 35 im ersten drittel sehr sensibel anspricht ist sie eine gute Kombination zur Float X und dem ICB 2.0 würde ich meinen. Bin allerdings noch beim Tuning der Federelemente.
Aktuell bei 85 kg Fahrergewicht, hatte ich am Float x 170psi rein und ist im "Open Mode - Adjust 1" bei kleinen Drops (1m) schon voll ausgenutzt, hier muss ich noch etwas testen. Die 35 hatte ich mit 60psi bedankt und würde erstmal sagen "passd scho amol".


----------



## LC4Fun (16. Mai 2016)

Mit der Montage bin ich nun auch endlich fertig! Das Fitting, Einstellen der Schaltung und Bremsen ausrichten und Entlüften stehr noch aus - aber da warte ich auf schöneres Wetter 

12,76KG fahrfertig inkl. Milch und Pedale - so wie es da steht in Größe "M"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (16. Mai 2016)

Gerade schon im Fotoalbum entdeckt.

Schönes Farbkonzept. Aber mich als Perfektionisten würden schon die unterschiedlichen Grüntöne bei Bremsscheibe und Kettenblatt stören.
Da hätte ich wohl schwarze verbaut.

Ansonsten aber TOP.


----------



## Dakeyras (16. Mai 2016)

Die farbigen Leitungen sind mir persönlich zu viel. 

Das Spank-Grün in Kombi mit dem Titan elox passt auf jeden Fall super


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2016)

Ein Tag harte Arbeit mit ein paar Überraschungen.   z.B. war der Reverbdrücker undicht, war  ... es hatte sich ein Metallspan unter einen Dichtring verirrt. Das Teil ist ein Geschenk aus dem Schwarzwald  ...ich wollte den Hebel unbedingt unter dem Lenker haben. 











28/32er relativ versteckt und sehr wenig Platz beim Einbau  ... aber altbewährte Sache. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















...mit Procore, 160/130er Gabel(nur gut das ich mich so entschieden habe denn es fährt sich perfekt und bringt etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit)...14,36kg so wie auf den Bildern incl. Garmin und Schutzblech. 

Heute auf der Hausstrecke 500Hm auf 14km abgespult... super direktes Fahrgefühl, kaftsparend trotz Mehrgewicht zum Slide da bei Sprüngen automatisch der Turbo zündet und ca. 20% mehr Sprungweite heraus kommt.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (16. Mai 2016)

Ist bei dir der Schalt- Bremshebel nich zu weit nach innen montiert?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ist bei dir der Schalt- Bremshebel nich zu weit nach innen montiert?


17cm vom Ende Lenker bis Anfang Schelle, wie beim Slide auch. So fahre ich schon lange, an meinen anderen Bikes auch wenn Platz ist. Gebremst wird mit dem Zeigefinger und an die Hebel komme ich gerade noch so mit dem Daumen. Viel Platz für die Hände auf dem Trail.


----------



## Middlfrank (16. Mai 2016)

@Comfortbiker Ist zwar offtopic, aber darf ich trotzdem kurz fragen, wie sich an deinem Bike hinten der Slaughter so macht? Ich fahre z. Zt. vorne auch den Butcher, aber hinten den Ground Control und überlege, ob der Slaughter besser rollt (trotz höher Gewicht) aber dabei trotzdem gut gript.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2016)

lempi2710 schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der weiße Sattel könnte die Ursache sein.   
...besser du schaust dir nur das Bild an   




Der L-Rahmen ist für mich perfekt, auch mit der 160er Gabel. 1,82/SL90 (Vorbau 35mm)


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker Ist zwar offtopic, aber darf ich trotzdem kurz fragen, wie sich an deinem Bike hinten der Slaughter so macht? Ich fahre z. Zt. vorne auch den Butcher, aber hinten den Ground Control und überlege, ob der Slaughter besser rollt (trotz höher Gewicht) aber dabei trotzdem gut gript.


Der Reifen rollt super und hat auch ohne Schaden einen Tag im Bikepark überstanden, das hat mich echt gewundert. 
Allerdings sind das die schlechtesten Dinger für Tubeless...sind immer noch nicht dicht und suppen durch die Seitenwände. 
Der Seitenhalt ist gut Dank fester Stollen. 
Als nächstes nehme ich wieder Schwalbe.


----------



## AMDude (16. Mai 2016)

Zuerst mal Glückwunsch an alle ICB 2.0 Besitzer. Endlich hat das warten für euch ein Ende.
Die Fahreindrücke sind ja wie erwartet sehr positiv, freut mich.

Aber das Design geht imo nur bis Größe M wirklich auf. Bei L finde ich die Relation Hauptrahmen zu Hinterbau schon grenzwertig, ist aber immer noch schick. 
Aber XL geht gar nicht. Das hat (natürlich übertrieben gesprochen) Baumarkt-Niveau. Das Steuerrohr ist mind. 2 cm zu lang. Der Hinterbau wirkt lieblos/verloren dran geklatscht. Von dem riesigen Spalt von Ober- zu Unterrohr fange ich erst gar nicht an. Sattelrohrabstützung sieht auch eher nicht gekonnt aus.

Bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach nem Trailbike für die Hometrails. Und das ICB steht immer noch hoch im Kurs. Aber mit meinen 1,90 habe ich die Befürchtung, dass mir das L zu klein wird. Und XL geht definitiv nicht.


----------



## AMDude (16. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Reifen rollt super und hat auch ohne Schaden einen Tag im Bikepark überstanden, das hat mich echt gewundert.
> Allerdings sind das die schlechtesten Dinger für Tubeless...sind immer noch nicht dicht und suppen durch die Seitenwände.
> Der Seitenhalt ist gut Dank fester Stollen.
> Als nächstes nehme ich wieder Schwalbe.



Da muss ich widersprechen. Der Slaughter war bei mir der am einfachsten auf Tubeless zu montierende Reifen ever (auf einer XM 1501). Ich musste mit der Standpumpe kaum pumpen und das Ding war drauf. War sogar dicht ohne Milch!
Aber der Slaughter ist echt ein guter Reifen. Rollt super und hält (überraschenderweise) auch einiges aus. Habe in nur gegen einen Hans Dampf gewechselt, da ich auf dem Wurzeltrail in Saalbach bei leicht feuchten Bedingungen kaum hoch kam, da das Profil fehlte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Mai 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen. Der Slaughter war bei mir der am einfachsten auf Tubeless zu montierende Reifen ever (auf einer XM 1501). Ich musste mit der Standpumpe kaum pumpen und das Ding war drauf. War sogar dicht ohne Milch!
> Aber der Slaughter ist echt ein guter Reifen. Rollt super und hält (überraschenderweise) auch einiges aus. Habe in nur gegen einen Hans Dampf gewechselt, da ich auf dem Wurzeltrail in Saalbach bei leicht feuchten Bedingungen kaum hoch kam, da das Profil fehlte.


Erzähl das lieber den Reifen  
Ich hatte schon Hoffnung das sie dicht sind, aber jedes mal wenn ich den Luftdruck reduzierte (unter 2bar)und sie etwas walkten, fingen sie wieder an zu suppen. Vielleicht gibt es verschiedene Karkassen? 
Die Montage war easy.


----------



## Middlfrank (16. Mai 2016)

Ich tippe mal auf Fertigungsschwankungen, denn ich hab das beim Ground Control auch. Zwei Reifen tubeless aufgezogen, fast schon ohne Milch dicht, aber der eine schwitzt immer leicht, verliert aber komischerweise kaum Luft. Der andere Reifen komplett ohne Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## AMDude (16. Mai 2016)

@Comfortbiker: Wollt dir deine Erfahrungen natürlich nicht absprechen. Habe meine Negativerfahrungen ja mit Conti gemacht. Aber eher bei der Montage bzw. der Kampf bis diese mal dicht waren. Und den unrunden Lauf des Trailkings! 

@Middlfrank 
Das wird es wohl sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Mai 2016)

AMDude schrieb:


> Zuerst mal Glückwunsch an alle ICB 2.0 Besitzer. Endlich hat das warten für euch ein Ende.
> Die Fahreindrücke sind ja wie erwartet sehr positiv, freut mich.
> 
> Aber das Design geht imo nur bis Größe M wirklich auf. Bei L finde ich die Relation Hauptrahmen zu Hinterbau schon grenzwertig, ist aber immer noch schick.
> ...


Kommt halt wieder drauf an wie du es fahren willst. Fährst du es eher oldschool übern Hinterrad geht auch L mit 1,90 noch gut, deshalb hab ich L bestellt nachdem mich der Prototyp in  L schon beeindruckt hatte. 
Willst du eher im neumodernen Endurostil frontlastig unterwegs sein sollte es wohl eher XL sein. 
Genau Kanin ich die da hoffentlich am Wochenende was zu sagen.
Alternativ, wenns auch 29" sein darf, schmeißt On-One grad das Codein günstig in den Markt.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung ob die 77 design Kefü ans Rad passt?


----------



## Mc_Racer (16. Mai 2016)

An die Teilnehmer des SRAM Aufbau-Events: Ich würde mich über Gewichtsangaben für das Erdgeschoss-Komplettrad nach Größen freuen!


----------



## pauing (17. Mai 2016)

Mit Race Face Atlas Pedale (ca. 350g) komme ich knapp unter 13Kg in S.


----------



## nuts (17. Mai 2016)

mowood schrieb:


> @nuts Gibt es da inzwischen eine Info für uns?



das e13-Werkzeug liegt bei allen Buildkits bei.


----------



## 115kgbiker (17. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Info.
Gibt es schon was neues zu den fehlenden Teilen für das Obergeschoss. Sind die Planmäßig Sonntag in Hamburg angekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (17. Mai 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> An die Teilnehmer des SRAM Aufbau-Events: Ich würde mich über Gewichtsangaben für das Erdgeschoss-Komplettrad nach Größen freuen!



Nachdem die Rahmen zwischen 2750 (S) und 3050 (XL) liegen und pauing seines mit 12,65 (ohne Pedale) in Größe S gewogen hat, dürften die Bikes zwischen 12,65 und 13,1 kg liegen (der Schaft wird ja auch länger beim größeren Bike, aber ansonsten ergibt sich da wenig Schwankung). Aufgebaut wurden die Bikes bei SRAM mit 60-80 ml Stan's pro Reifen. An den Bikes bei SRAM war die Kurbel und das Kettenblatt nicht die e13, aber die dürften sich auch nicht viel geben.


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Mai 2016)

Meins:





Leider nur ein schnelles Handy Bild; dafür fährt es wie die Hölle! Ich bereue nichts!
Weil ich - wie @Lt.AnimalMother treffend beschreibt - eher oldschool bin, fahre ich Größe "L" bei 192 cm Körpergröße.
Damit ist es schön verspielt.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (17. Mai 2016)

Wegen dem Umwerfer vorne - Passt da nur der SRAM? Ich hatte mir einen XT (https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ach-p30337/silber-schwarz-dual-pull-o2061519/) bestellt - sehe ich das richtig, das er auf keine fall funktionieren wird? Kann ich den SRAM umwerfer mit XT schaltern fahren? Bin da gerade einwenig verwirrt.


----------



## onkel_c (17. Mai 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung ob die 77 design Kefü ans Rad passt?


hatte ich glaube schon erwähnt: passt NICHT!


----------



## Mazimm (17. Mai 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Gibt es schon was neues zu den fehlenden Teilen für das Obergeschoss. Sind die Planmäßig Sonntag in Hamburg angekommen?



Würde mich auch interessieren, kann es nicht mehr erwarten, wenn man die feinen Aufbauten hier so sieht


----------



## Ochiba63 (17. Mai 2016)

Wieviel Druck fährt ihr mit dem Fox Dämpfer?
Ich fahre 190 PSI bei 85 kg naggisch.
Fährt sich sehr gut aber recht hart.
Bin noch nie so schnell auf auf den wurzelstücken unterwegs gewesen.
Fahre sonst ein swoop das einen weichen Hinterbau hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> das e13-Werkzeug liegt bei allen Buildkits bei.



Hoffentlich auch bei den Komplett Rädern  Irgendwann wird man ja um etwas Pflege nicht rum kommen...


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Mai 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Wieviel Druck fährt ihr mit dem Fox Dämpfer?
> Ich fahre 190 PSI bei 85 kg naggisch.


Dito! 
Finde den Hinterbau damit aber nicht hart, sondern eher recht fluffig!
(Zugstufe 8 Klicks auf, wie im Manual angegeben.)


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> hatte ich glaube schon erwähnt: passt NICHT!



okay danke dir. Dann werde ich mir eine Alternative suchen müssen.

LG Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Mai 2016)

Uiuiuiui, DHL soll es laut Tracking geschafft haben meinen Rahmen ins Zustellfahrzeug zu laden. Mal sehen wer schneller zu Hause ist.


----------



## AboAC (17. Mai 2016)

Weiter geht's, die Zahlungsaufforderung für mein Erdgeschoss-Buildkit ist gerade eingetrudelt


----------



## Ochiba63 (17. Mai 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Dito!
> Finde den Hinterbau damit aber nicht hart, sondern eher recht fluffig!
> (Zugstufe 8 Klicks auf, wie im Manual angegeben.)


Straff trifft es besser.
Bin vom Swoop weich gewohnt.
Fahre mit dem ICB aber schneller, fühle mich wohler und es ist um Welten wendiger.


----------



## Mc_Racer (17. Mai 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Wegen dem Umwerfer vorne - Passt da nur der SRAM? Ich hatte mir einen XT (https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ach-p30337/silber-schwarz-dual-pull-o2061519/) bestellt - sehe ich das richtig, das er auf keine fall funktionieren wird? Kann ich den SRAM umwerfer mit XT schaltern fahren? Bin da gerade einwenig verwirrt.



Schau mal ein paar Beiträge weiter vorne bei #1111, da steht bereits "Nur SRAM"...



Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Ich hatte @nuts oder @Stefan.Stark dazu vor ein paar Wochen befragt. Es passt wohl nur Sram, da die Platzverhältnisse sehr eng sind!
> ...
> *SRAM GX 11-fach Umwerfer - Low Direct Mount S3 Bottom Pull*



Du musst beachten, dass das in den Build-Kits und den Kompletträdern verbaute Schaltwerk "nur" 1x11 schafft. Du benötigst also auch ein 2x11 Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig.


----------



## nuts (17. Mai 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Wegen dem Umwerfer vorne - Passt da nur der SRAM? Ich hatte mir einen XT (https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ach-p30337/silber-schwarz-dual-pull-o2061519/) bestellt - sehe ich das richtig, das er auf keine fall funktionieren wird? Kann ich den SRAM umwerfer mit XT schaltern fahren? Bin da gerade einwenig verwirrt.



Also, Umwerfer passt nur Sram. Aber Du kannst einen sram Umwerfer mit einem Shimano Schalthebel bedienen.


----------



## nuts (17. Mai 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Du musst beachten, dass das in den Build-Kits und den Kompletträdern verbaute Schaltwerk "nur" 1x11 schafft. Du benötigst also auch ein 2x11 Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig.



Um genau zu sein ist die Kapazität des 1X11 Schaltwerk nicht unbedingt das Problem (nur die ganz schrägen Kombinationen, also klein-klein und groß-groß könnten da Probleme geben, aber da läuft die Kette eh so schräg, dass man das nicht möchte). Das andere Problem ist aber, dass sich beim 1X11 Schaltwerk der Abstand vom Schaltröllchen zur Kassette ändert, wenn Du nen Umwerfer verwendest. Und deshalb sollte die Schaltperformance _sehr _schlecht sein, ausprobiert habe ich es aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. (Ich habe aber schon ausprobiert wie ein Schaltwerk mit schlecht eingestellter B-Screw funktioniert, was aufs gleiche raus läuft... nicht gut!)


----------



## Powtin (17. Mai 2016)

Bei mir auch gerade die Zahlungsaufforderung eingetroffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (17. Mai 2016)

Powtin schrieb:


> Bei mir auch gerade die Zahlungsaufforderung eingetroffen!


Bei mir ebenso fürs Erdgeschoss und ich habe es sofort erledigt


----------



## 115kgbiker (17. Mai 2016)

Bei mir kam auch gerade die Zahlungsaufforderung fürs Obergeschoss. 
Dann scheint ja alles komplett zu sein. Jetzt schnell Heim und Überweisen...


----------



## memyselfundRadl (17. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein ist die Kapazität des 1X11 Schaltwerk nicht unbedingt das Problem (nur die ganz schrägen Kombinationen, also klein-klein und groß-groß könnten da Probleme geben, aber da läuft die Kette eh so schräg, dass man das nicht möchte). Das andere Problem ist aber, dass sich beim 1X11 Schaltwerk der Abstand vom Schaltröllchen zur Kassette ändert, wenn Du nen Umwerfer verwendest. Und deshalb sollte die Schaltperformance _sehr _schlecht sein, ausprobiert habe ich es aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht. (Ich habe aber schon ausprobiert wie ein Schaltwerk mit schlecht eingestellter B-Screw funktioniert, was aufs gleiche raus läuft... nicht gut!)



Ne, will mit 2x10 anfangen.. von 1x11 bin ich noch nicht gänzlich überzeugt. Aber man braucht ja was fürs zukünftige schrauben ^^ Absoluter Traum von mir, wäre ja ne rohloff hinten rein.. aber Rohloff hat die A12 noch nicht zum verkauf freigegeben.


----------



## AMDude (17. Mai 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das klingt vielversprechend. Da ich ja noch ein 2016er Rotwild E1 fahre, hätte ich als Zweitbike gerne was wendigeres/verspieltes.
Denke noch immer leicht mit Wehmut an mein 2010 Lapierre Zesty 514, was wendig/leicht/verspielt angeht.


----------



## nuts (17. Mai 2016)

trophy schrieb:


> Ist bei dem Rahmen das Schaltauge dabei?



jawohl


----------



## LucaLNB (17. Mai 2016)

Für alle die noch warten müssen, es lohnt sich!!


----------



## LC4Fun (17. Mai 2016)

Luca_Luxx schrieb:


> Für alle die noch warten müssen, es lohnt sich!!



Auch sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut!!


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. Mai 2016)

Luca_Luxx schrieb:


> Für alle die noch warten müssen, es lohnt sich!!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 494430 Anhang anzeigen 494431



Buildkit?


----------



## LucaLNB (17. Mai 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Buildkit?



Am Mittwoch bei SRAM aufgebaut  Serien-Erdgeschoss bis auf die Truvativ Descendant Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Racer (17. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut!!


Stimmiges Erdgeschoss


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Mai 2016)

Ich hab es heute ausgepackt und muss trotzdem noch warten. Mal sehen ob ich Achse und Steuersatz in sofort lieferbar, passend und bezahlbar finde um wenigstens am Wochenende eine eine drehen zu können...
Aber das Blau ist mal saugeil!


----------



## -Michael- (17. Mai 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Wegen dem Umwerfer vorne - Passt da nur der SRAM? Ich hatte mir einen XT (https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ach-p30337/silber-schwarz-dual-pull-o2061519/) bestellt - sehe ich das richtig, das er auf keine fall funktionieren wird? Kann ich den SRAM umwerfer mit XT schaltern fahren? Bin da gerade einwenig verwirrt.





Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Ich hatte @nuts oder @Stefan.Stark dazu vor ein paar Wochen befragt. Es passt wohl nur Sram, da die Platzverhältnisse sehr eng sind!
> Diese hier müsste für @-Michael- 's Zwecke gehen:
> *SRAM GX 11-fach Umwerfer - Low Direct Mount S3 Bottom Pull*



Ich hab beide bestellt und hoffe das einer passt. Geplant war die neue XT 2x11 aber wie man weiter vorne sieht #1106 ist der neue XT Umwerfer überhaupt nicht geeignet. Donnerstag sollte das Paket eintreffen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2016)

Ich poste es auch mal hier...wird ja unter Umständen gebraucht. 




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13815903


----------



## SebT-Rex (17. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab es heute ausgepackt und muss trotzdem noch warten. Mal sehen ob ich Achse und Steuersatz in sofort lieferbar, passend und bezahlbar finde um wenigstens am Wochenende eine eine drehen zu können...
> Aber das Blau ist mal saugeil!


Hast du bei Alutech geschaut? Twinworks Achse und CaneCreek 40 sollten verfügbar sein!


----------



## SebT-Rex (17. Mai 2016)

Im übrigen: ich bin verdammt froh und stolz, dass euch die Bikes gefallen! Unter uns: das Ergebnis war jede Verzögerung wert. 
Bzgl Umwerfer und Co: es funktionieren viele Kombinationen ohne offiziellen Segen, aber für mich persönlich ist die E13 Kassette der heilige Gral...
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (18. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> für mich persönlich ist die E13 Kassette der heilige Gral...


nicht der heilige gral, aber vermutlich auch meine wahl bei einer anderen abstimmung und eines etwas moderateren preises.
9z braucht man nicht wirklich und dürfte auch recht schnell (je nach häufigkeit/heftigkeit) der nutzung probleme bereiten. 10z sind schon an der grenze für mich.


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nicht der heilige gral, aber vermutlich auch meine wahl bei einer anderen abstimmung und eines etwas moderateren preises.
> 9z braucht man nicht wirklich und dürfte auch recht schnell (je nach häufigkeit/heftigkeit) der nutzung probleme bereiten. 10z sind schon an der grenze für mich.


Bislang schlägt sich die Kassette sehr tapfer und das trotz intensiver Schlammpackungen auf dem EBike. Auch das 9er Ritzel bis jetzt unauffällig. Der Preis ist natürlich eine andere Sache, aber da stehen gleichwertige Kassetten nicht viel besser da.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hast du bei Alutech geschaut? Twinworks Achse und CaneCreek 40 sollten verfügbar sein!


Nicht nur geschaut, auch gestern Abend gleich bestellt und mit PayPal bezahlt. Hoffe dass das Zeug dann Freitag noch da ist, Sonntag muss ich wieder in den Süden.


----------



## onkel_c (18. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> auf dem EBike


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Mai 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Stimmiges Erdgeschoss



haha - stimmt - hab ich mich nie mit befasst


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> 10z sind schon an der grenze für mich.



Ich fahre XX1 auf vier Laufradsätzen - und alle eint das selbe "storkelige" Gefühl wenn die Kette auf Z10 läuft... mir würde ein 44 bis 11 glaub besser passen...


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Ich fahre XX1 auf vier Laufradsätzen - und alle eint das selbe "storkelige" Gefühl wenn die Kette auf Z10 läuft... mir würde ein 44 bis 11 glaub besser passen...


Kannst ja 44/10 fahren, lässt einfach das 9er Kränzchen weg und schaltest 10fach.


----------



## nuts (18. Mai 2016)

habe gerade, der Übersicht halber, eine Galerie nebenan eröffnet.

Würde mich freuen wenn Besitzer ihr Bike da posten - ist nämlich echt spannend, was für Aufbauen zusammen kommen!

Zeigt her eure Alutech ICB2.0


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand vor eine Vyro einzubauen?... das wär für mich eine Option, wenn die Haltbarkeit bewiesen ist und ein sinnvoller Aufsetzerschutz dazu angeboten wird.


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (18. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Ich fahre XX1 auf vier Laufradsätzen - und alle eint das selbe "storkelige" Gefühl wenn die Kette auf Z10 läuft... mir würde ein 44 bis 11 glaub besser passen...


Darf es auch 11/45 sein das fahre ich mit 32t Oval.


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Kannst ja 44/10 fahren, lässt einfach das 9er Kränzchen weg und schaltest 10fach.



Und schneide 2 Zähnchen vom 9er wg die ich ans 42er bastle? ;-)


----------



## LC4Fun (18. Mai 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Darf es auch 11/45 sein das fahre ich mit 32t Oval.



Welche Kassette ist das?


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Und schneide 2 Zähnchen vom 9er wg die ich ans 42er bastle? ;-)


Ich meine die... 
http://www.actionsports.de/ethirtee...6WnWugBPRjzezf2BVi4vVVsZh1t061vtCPBoCr6Tw_wcB
...die hat schon 44


----------



## Ochiba63 (18. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Welche Kassette ist das?


XT 11/40 und 45t One Up.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe Bike Components liefert lagernde Ware immer noch so schnell wie ich es gewohnt bin. Hätte ich mir vorher denken können dass die Bremsleitung zu kurz ist und der Achsadapter vom Standardfreilauf nicht in den XD-Freilauf passt. Naja, so hab ich dann auch gleiche nen neuen Schaltzug und eine neue Kette falls die alte zu kurz ist...
Mal schauen ob ich dann Samstag fertig werde.


----------



## ridemore (18. Mai 2016)

I'll be pretty busy next hours 







P.S.
super fast delivery 
great quality & finish
2017 Fox shox (tough I'd preferred 2016 orange decals)
green tone is exactly as hoped, not too "bright"


----------



## faz99 (18. Mai 2016)

good choice!


----------



## zr0wrk (18. Mai 2016)

ridemore schrieb:


> green tone is exactly as hoped, not too "bright"


Seems to be the only colorway that goes with the Kashima coating of the Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spike777 (18. Mai 2016)

Wird es nochmal Build-Kits zu kaufen geben?


----------



## pauing (18. Mai 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2005220 habt ihr nochmal ein paar Sternchen für den Bärlauch


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Mai 2016)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Wird es nochmal Build-Kits zu kaufen geben?


Ja, es wird wieder Komplettbikes mit anderer (2017er) Ausstattung. Denke mal Basti wird da schon was in der Pipeline haben das er raushaut sobald alle Preise fertig verhandelt und NDAs gefallen sind.


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, es wird wieder Komplettbikes mit anderer (2017er) Ausstattung. Denke mal Basti wird da schon was in der Pipeline haben das er raushaut sobald alle Preise fertig verhandelt und NDAs gefallen sind.


Wir haben schon überlegt, die bisherigen Kits einfach nochmal anzubieten. Was denkt ihr?
Edit: im Endeffekt haben wir ja schon die bisherigen Kits , so weit möglich, mit 2017er Teilen ausgestattet...


----------



## Spike777 (18. Mai 2016)

Anbieten!


----------



## ridemore (18. Mai 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> good choice!







zr0wrk schrieb:


> Seems to be the only colorway that goes with the Kashima coating of the Fox.



What I thought when I decided for green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Mai 2016)

Hier mal ein kleiner Teaser von meinem. Hab es mal schnell ohne Steuersatz und Steckachse zusammen gesteckt.


----------



## ab-ndy (18. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir haben schon überlegt, die bisherigen Kits einfach nochmal anzubieten. Was denkt ihr?
> Edit: im Endeffekt haben wir ja schon die bisherigen Kits , so weit möglich, mit 2017er Teilen ausgestattet...



Wird mit Sicherheit Abnehmer dafür geben


----------



## Jobici (19. Mai 2016)

Mal was ganz praktisches: welches Maß hat die Sattelrohrklemme eigentlich? Kann das nirgends finden und möchte schon vorab die richtige bei mir liegen haben.. Danke.


----------



## onkel_c (19. Mai 2016)

https://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-ICB-20-frame-kit-raw


----------



## AMDude (19. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir haben schon überlegt, die bisherigen Kits einfach nochmal anzubieten. Was denkt ihr?
> Edit: im Endeffekt haben wir ja schon die bisherigen Kits , so weit möglich, mit 2017er Teilen ausgestattet...



Halte ich für ne gute Entscheidung.
Wäre aber gut, wenn ihr am Erdgeschoss dann ebenfalls den Monarch+ mit anbietet. Im Aufbauevent-Bericht heißt es ja, dass der (auch) aus Performancegründen verbaut wurde.


----------



## Mazimm (19. Mai 2016)

Werden sich die Komplettbikes wegen dem Aufbau eigentlich verzögern? Oder werden die dann ab nächster Woche ausgeliefert?


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir haben schon überlegt, die bisherigen Kits einfach nochmal anzubieten. Was denkt ihr?


Machen!
Nachdem meins fertig ist und ich immer noch begeistert bin, würde ich direkt noch ein 2tes in blau und S bestellen.
Dann hätte ich gleich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für den "Familienvorstand"!
Aber... ...pssst... ...nichts verraten!


----------



## Jobici (19. Mai 2016)

onkel_c schrieb:


> https://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-ICB-20-frame-kit-raw


Danke


----------



## JENSeits (19. Mai 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Machen!
> Nachdem meins fertig ist und ich immer noch begeistert bin, würde ich direkt noch ein 2tes in blau und S bestellen.
> Dann hätte ich gleich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für den "Familienvorstand"!
> Aber... ...pssst... ...nichts verraten!



Dann lass dir mal etwas einfallen das ich das nicht weiter gebe!


----------



## ab-ndy (19. Mai 2016)

Hat zufällig ein Teilnehmer vom Aufbauevent die Strecke getrackt die ihr gefahren seid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Mai 2016)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Hat zufällig ein Teilnehmer vom Aufbauevent die Strecke getrackt die ihr gefahren seid?


das ist bei Strafe verboten! aber der Stadtwald ist überschaubar und die Eingänge leicht zu finden!


----------



## pauing (19. Mai 2016)

Die Erdgeschoss-Aussattung finde ich super. Optisch passen die schwarzen Teile super zu allen Rahmenfarben. Quali-Gewicht-Optik-Preis-Kombi kriegt man wahrscheinlich kaum besser hin. Zumindest kriegen die meisten anderen Hersteller das nicht hin


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Mai 2016)

AHRG, hat mal jemand Tips wie ich die Leitungen durch den Rahmen bekomme OHNE wahnsinnig zu werden? 
Kommen zwar erst morgen, aber dann kann ich vielleicht noch Hilfsmittel besorgen...


----------



## kasimir2 (19. Mai 2016)

@Lt.AnimalMother 

Moin Moin,

zur Sattelstütze kann ich nichts sagen. Das habe ich auch noch vor mir 

Schaltung und Bremse war aber nicht schlimm. Züge verlegen vorm Steuersatz einpressen!
Schaltzug hinten zuerst vom Tretlager aus einfädeln, habe ich mit Hilfe einer
langen Speiche gemacht.
Danach alles von unten nach oben durchschieben, ohne den Steuersatz kannst Du die 
Zugenden ganz easy mit den Fingern in die Führungen drücken - fertig.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Mai 2016)

Der Steuersatz ist natürlich schon drin... aber sind die Schalen dann so im Weg? Sattelstütze ist erst mal noch extrem, Mal sehen wann da mal eine Stealth kommt.


----------



## kasimir2 (19. Mai 2016)

Ich habe sehr kleine Hände und damit auch kurze Finger,
mich hätten die Schalen sehr gestört 

Denke Normalgewachsene schaffen das auch mit Schalen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sattelstütze ist erst mal noch *extrem*, Mal sehen wann da mal eine Stealth kommt.


Keine Stealth? Das ist natürlich extrem! 

Ich würde da mit zwei Neodym-Stiftmagneten experimentieren. Jeweils einen an ein Ende eines Schaltzuges pappen (Sekundenkleber, Heißkleber oder Tape, irgendwas, was du sauber wieder abbekommst), und je einen von oben und unten einfädeln. Die Magnete finden sich dann im Rahmen schon (wenn sie richtig gepolt sind), dann lässt sich so ein Zug recht einfach durchfädeln. mit etwas Geschick lässt sich das sicher auch auf Hydraulik-Leitungen anwenden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Mai 2016)

Ok, an kurzen Fingern scheitert es bei Handschuhgröße 10/11 sicher nicht 
Klar, so ne extern angesteuerte Stütze ist mittlerweile doch schon extrem selten


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> AHRG, hat mal jemand Tips wie ich die Leitungen durch den Rahmen bekomme OHNE wahnsinnig zu werden?
> Kommen zwar erst morgen, aber dann kann ich vielleicht noch Hilfsmittel besorgen...


...mit bis morgen besorgen ist das nicht geeignet   
Aber ein super Hilfsmittel... ich hab es mir gegönnt   





Mit dünnen Drähten geht es aber auch und bei der Sattelstütze liegt so ein kleines rotes Teil dabei. (Rock-Shox) 
... mit dem Set war es ein Genuss und meine Frau war stolz auf mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (19. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber ein super Hilfsmittel... ich hab es mir gegönnt


50,- EUR für das Cable Routing Kit? Fünf Stiftmagnete kosten frei Haus keine 2,- EUR, nen Schrumpfschlauch und nen alten Zug oder 'ne alte Zughülle hat doch jeder rumliegen, oder? Ist dann vielleicht nicht so chic ... in Park-Tool-Blau und so ...



> ... mit dem Set war es ein Genuss und meine Frau war stolz auf mich


Wie stolz wäre sie erst gewesen, hättest du das Tool-Set MacGyver-mäßig selbst gebastelt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Mai 2016)

Gute 50€? Ich hab ja nix dagegen Kohle für Werkzeug auszugeben, aber da gehe ich morgen glaub ich lieber bei Conrad vorbei und hol mir ein paar kräftige Stabmagnete die ich mit Tape an alte Seilzüge tüdel...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> 50,- EUR für das Cable Routing Kit? Fünf Stiftmagnete kosten frei Haus keine 2,- EUR, nen Schrumpfschlauch und nen alten Zug oder 'ne alte Zughülle hat doch jeder rumliegen, oder? Ist dann vielleicht nicht so chic ... in Park-Tool-Blau und so ...
> 
> 
> Wie stolz wäre sie erst gewesen, hättest du das Tool-Set MacGyver-mäßig selbst gebastelt?


Man kann es ja als Anregung zum Nachbauen nutzen.   
Außerdem locke ich so potenzielle Biertrinker in meinen Keller und lass mir für's Fädeln eins, zwei spendieren.... mit der Zeit rechnet sich das.


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Außerdem locke ich so potenzielle Biertrinker in meinen Keller und lass mir für's Fädeln ein, zwei spendieren.... mit der Zeit rechnet sich das.


Auf jeden!


----------



## pauing (19. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die Züge einfach bis zum Steuerrohr rein gesteckt und dann etwas zurück gezogen, um sie mit dem Finger durch das richtige Loch zu führen. Das ging super


----------



## ridemore (19. Mai 2016)

Not enough green bikes around here! 







1st quick shakedown just to check the assembly.
More pics & riding impressions coming soon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (19. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> AHRG, hat mal jemand Tips wie ich die Leitungen durch den Rahmen bekomme OHNE wahnsinnig zu werden?
> Kommen zwar erst morgen, aber dann kann ich vielleicht noch Hilfsmittel besorgen...


nu mach dir mal nicht ins Höschen, alles halb so wild!
Grundsätzlich ziehst Du die Züge von hinten nach vorne ein, Gabel und ,optimalerweise auch der Steuersatz, sind noch nicht montiert, dann:
Schaltung: vom Innenlager ausgehend, schiebst du die Hülle in die Kettenstrebe. hinten am Dropout schaust du, wann das Ende unter dem Loch steht, mit einem 1,5mm Inbus kannst du den Zug zum Loch führen und vom Innenlager leicht nachdrücken. dann schiebst du die Hülle in den linken Einlass auf dem Unterrohr Richtung Steuerrohr, dort kannst du das obere Ende, selbst mit Wurstfingern, leicht in den (in Fahrtrichtung linken Ausgang drücken). Achte daruf, dass die Abdeckkappe verschiedene Führungen hat, dünn= Schaltung, dick= Bremse
Bremse: siehe Schaltung, aber denn Einzeleinlass links am Unterrohr benutzen
Reverb: die Leitung leicht vorbiegen und so in das Sitzrohr einschieben, dass das Ende in Richtung Auslass durch das Sitzrohr läuft. Mit etwas Glück und Zielwasser kommt das Ende am Ausgang an und kann wieder mit dem 1,5mm Inbus geführt werden. dann in den Einlass neben dem Schaltzug einführen und oben rechts wieder raus. fertig

Achtung: Unten am Yoke gibt es eine Fixierung für den Schaltzug (zwei kleine Löcher), macht den Kabelbinder fest, bevor ihr die Kurbel montiert!

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Mai 2016)

Ok, dann kann ich also alles nochmal abbauen, Steuersatz, Gabel, Kurbel, alles schon drin... 
1,5mm Inbus? Mal gucken ob der noch existent ist, die gehen so gerne verloren.


----------



## JokerT (19. Mai 2016)

ridemore schrieb:


> Not enough green bikes around here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the green/brown- combination!


----------



## LC4Fun (19. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> AHRG, hat mal jemand Tips wie ich die Leitungen durch den Rahmen bekomme OHNE wahnsinnig zu werden?
> Kommen zwar erst morgen, aber dann kann ich vielleicht noch Hilfsmittel besorgen...



Also, ne Freundin von mir schiebt oben Wollfäden rein und saugt sie unten mit dem Staubsauger wieder raus. Hätte ich auch gemacht, wenn es nicht einfach so geklappt hätte - da hatte ich echtes Dummenglück dieses mal...


----------



## LC4Fun (19. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Achtung: Unten am Yoke gibt es eine Fixierung für den Schaltzug (zwei kleine Löcher), macht den Kabelbinder fest, bevor ihr die Kurbel montiert!



Also, ich hab den Kabelbinder nach dem ersten 1/3 um 180° gebogen, von innen durchgeschoben und zurückgezogen. Durch die Schlaufe habe ich dann den Schaltzug geschoben...  Doppelt Dummenglück gehabt


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> 50,- EUR für das Cable Routing Kit?
> 
> 
> Wie stolz wäre sie erst gewesen, hättest du das Tool-Set MacGyver-mäßig selbst gebastelt?


Da bei meiner Antriebsversion der Platz für den Schaltzug sehr, sehr knapp ist (betrifft eigentlich alle 2fach Fahrer) wenn der Zug aus der oberen Rahmenöffnung kommt, habe ich etwas gebastelt.   




...das ist Ausgangssituation, hat funktioniert... nur die Hülle schliff an der Hauptlagerwelle. 

Also habe ich ein neuen Haltepunkt geschaffen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3mm Gewinde gebohrt und eine kleine Öse eingeschraubt. Die ist fast unsichtbar hinter den Kettenblättern versteckt. Das Material an der Stelle ist massives gutes Alu.   













Fazit: Der Schaltzug verläuft jetzt sauber unter dem Drehpunkt der Schwinge und mit genügend Platz zum kleinen Kettenblatt ohne am Rahmen zu scheuern. 

MfG MacGyver


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Da bei meiner Antriebsversion der Platz für den Schaltzug sehr, sehr knapp ist (betrifft eigentlich alle 2fach Fahrer) wenn der Zug aus der oberen Rahmenöffnung kommt, habe ich etwas gebastelt.



Hättest du nicht die Zughülle dann direkt durch die neu gebastelte Öse fädeln können? Dann wärst du noch mal 5 mm weiter von den KB weggekommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht die Zughülle dann direkt durch die neu gebastelte Öse fädeln können? Dann wärst du noch mal 5 mm weiter von den KB weggekommen.


Wenn ein neuer Zug kommt geht der da durch...jetzt macht es keinen Sinn den Zug deswegen aus dem Rahmen zu ziehen.  ...könnte auch sein, das dann der Zug am Rahmen reibt.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Mai 2016)

genau für die Problemstelle suche ich auch noch eine Lösung, allerdings ohne den Rahmen anzubohren 
Gab es nicht mal so Schaltzugführungen aus Kunststoff die hinter eine Schraube geklemmt wurden?
Ich finde das ist die einzige Stelle die noch eine Lösung/Verbesserung benötigt 

LG Jens


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> genau für die Problemstelle suche ich auch noch eine Lösung, allerdings ohne den Rahmen anzubohren
> Gab es nicht mal so Schaltzugführungen aus Kunststoff die hinter eine Schraube geklemmt wurden?
> Ich finde das ist die einzige Stelle die noch eine Lösung/Verbesserung benötigt
> 
> LG Jens


Trau dich, das Frästeil ist an der Stelle massiv und verkraftet auch locker ein M4 oder M5 Gewinde.
Das bohren ist kein Problem und geht auch freihändig. 
Als Schrauböse habe ich was verzinktes genommen, wird aber noch durch Edelstahl ersetzt. 
So liegt der Zug schön entspannt an und scheuert nirgends. Die Straffung des Zuges bei vollem Einfedern ist minimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (20. Mai 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> genau für die Problemstelle suche ich auch noch eine Lösung, allerdings ohne den Rahmen anzubohren


Spricht etwas gegen eine Klebevariante? Wie gut die halten kann ich nicht sagen, da noch nie benützt.
z.B. diese hier:
http://www.hibike.de/magura-leitung...am-oberrohr-p85d3e9b4f136f99803a472b65c76317f


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

mowood schrieb:


> Spricht etwas gegen eine Klebevariante? Wie gut die halten kann ich nicht sagen, da noch nie benützt.
> z.B. diese hier:
> http://www.hibike.de/magura-leitung...am-oberrohr-p85d3e9b4f136f99803a472b65c76317f


Grundsätzlich ist gut geklebt manchmal haltbarer als geschraubt. 
Aber das mit dem Klebeband hält nicht auf Dauer, erst recht nicht im Sommer wenn der Rahmen mal heiß wird. 
Kleben hält nur mit Spezialzweikomponentenkleber (hitzebeständig und säurefest) und einer stabilen Klebefläche auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## faz99 (20. Mai 2016)

...versuchs mal mitm gopro klebesticker unter der zughalterung. die dinger sind ja quasi bombproof


----------



## Fury (20. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist gut geklebt manchmal haltbarer als geschraubt.
> Aber das mit dem Klebeband hält nicht auf Dauer, erst recht nicht im Sommer wenn der Rahmen mal heiß wird.
> Kleben hält nur mit Spezialzweikomponentenkleber (hitzebeständig und säurefest) und einer stabilen Klebefläche auf beiden Seiten.


Das stimmt so nicht. Denke nur mal an die vollverklebten Autos. Da löst sich die Folie auch nicht in der Hitze.
Es kommt auf den Kleber an und - wie bei den Kabelhaltern - auf das verwendete Schaumklebband. Hier gibts gewaltige Qualitätsunterschiede. Das größere Problem ist aber die "Aktivierung" des Klebstoffes. meist ist erst hoher Druck notwendig und das ist bei den empfindlichen Rahmen einfach nicht zu machen


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Mai 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> Das größere Problem ist aber die "Aktivierung" des Klebstoffes. meist ist erst hoher Druck notwendig und das ist bei den empfindlichen Rahmen einfach nicht zu machen


Genau. Wie schnell hat man bei so einer Aktion das Tretlagergehäuse zerquetscht! Dann doch lieber gleich was anschweißen.


----------



## Fury (20. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Genau. Wie schnell hat man bei so einer Aktion das Tretlagergehäuse zerquetscht! Dann doch lieber gleich was anschweißen.


Absolut! Vor Allem, wenn man keine Ahnung hat!


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Mai 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> Absolut! Vor Allem, wenn man keine Ahnung hat!


Na, ich fürchte, die Kabelführungen, die hier angeklebt werden sollen, werden eher nachgeben als der Rahmen. Insbesondere an der fraglichen Stelle.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht.



Du schreibst, was ich schreibe stimmt so nicht...erklärst mir aber wie gut kleben hält...   




Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist gut geklebt manchmal haltbarer als geschraubt.
> Aber das mit dem Klebeband hält nicht auf Dauer, erst recht nicht im Sommer wenn der Rahmen mal heiß wird.
> Kleben hält nur mit Spezialzweikomponentenkleber (hitzebeständig und säurefest) und einer stabilen Klebefläche auf beiden Seiten.


...mit dem Klebeband bezieht sich auf die Klebehalter... Siehe oben...

Ihr müsst auch bedenken das der Schaltzug relativ steif ist und ständig an dem Festpunkt zieht und schiebt. 
Der Kabelbinder an meiner Öse ist nicht straff gezogen und lässt dem Zug noch etwas Spiel zum Arbeiten. Damit er sich nicht nur an einer kleinen Stelle verbiegen muss, sondern über einen größeren Bereich der Verformung folgen kann...ist gefühlt auf Dauer gesünder für die Hülle.


----------



## Fury (20. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Na, ich fürchte, die Kabelführungen, die hier angeklebt werden sollen, werden eher nachgeben als der Rahmen. Insbesondere an der fraglichen Stelle.


Stimmt schon, deshalb gefällt mir auch Dein Beitrag! Aber im Ernst, die Drücke die für "Hochleistungskleber" notwendig sind, sind bei Rahmen nicht erreichbar. Ich habe an meinem Rahmen so eine Stelle an der ich ein Klebepad brauche. Den Druck bekomme ich nicht her, da vorher das Rohr zerquetscht! Das Pad wird ein bisschen mechanisch belastet und ich kann schlecht nur die Wandung pressen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (20. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Du schreibst, was ich schreibe stimmt so nicht...erklärst mir aber wie gut kleben hält...


ich meinte die Pauschalaussage, weil es auf den Kleber ankommt! Dass Du die Klebehalter meintest war mir schon klar. Leider verwenden die wenigsten Klebeband von 3M oder vergleichbare Qualitäten.

Dass Du teilweise schmerzfrei bist habe ich Dir ja schon mal geschrieben (Bohren und Öse etc.) . Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint.
Hat das Tretlagergehäuse ein Ablaufloch unten? Da wäre doch eine Kabelschlaufe gut zu befestigen gewesen, nur mal so als Idee. Ich kenne den Rahmen nicht en Detail, daher die Frage.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, deshalb gefällt mir auch Dein Beitrag! Aber im Ernst, die Drücke die für "Hochleistungskleber" notwendig sind, sind bei Rahmen nicht erreichbar. Ich habe an meinem Rahmen so eine Stelle an der ich ein Klebepad brauche. Den Druck bekomme ich nicht her, da vorher das Rohr zerquetscht! Das Pad wird ein bisschen mechanisch belastet und ich kann schlecht nur die Wandung pressen...


Also an der Stelle wo am ICB das Klebeteil hin soll ist ein massiver Alublock, den kannst du getrost richtig abgestützt mit einer Tonne oder mehr belasten. Auf 1cm hoch 2 kommt da bestimmt der Druck zustande, den du für die Folie brauchst. Die Folie soll ja überleben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> ich meinte die Pauschalaussage, weil es auf den Kleber ankommt! Dass Du die Klebehalter meintest war mir schon klar. Leider verwenden die wenigsten Klebeband von 3M oder vergleichbare Qualitäten.
> 
> Dass Du teilweise schmerzfrei bist habe ich Dir ja schon mal geschrieben (Bohren und Öse etc.) . Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint.
> Hat das Tretlagergehäuse ein Ablaufloch unten? Da wäre doch eine Kabelschlaufe gut zu befestigen gewesen, nur mal so als Idee. Ich kenne den Rahmen nicht en Detail, daher die Frage.


Ablaufloch ist da, aber völlig andere Richtung... muss aber auch offen bleiben damit was rauslaufen kann. 
Da sind auch noch Löcher der ISCG Aufnahme und für den Umwerfer vorhanden, sogar mit Gewinde. Aber leider falsche Richtung.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch bedenken das der Schaltzug relativ steif ist und ständig an dem Festpunkt zieht und schiebt.


Die Frage ist ja, ob der nicht auch ohne Befestigung da unten ganz gut liegen würde, ohne mit dem Antrieb zu interagieren. Ich denke ja eigentlich, dass das auch klappen würde.

Aber nun, wo das Loch schon mal da ist, kannste es natürlich auch schöner machen. Eine hübsche schwarze (bei deinem Farbkonzept ginge sicherlich auch 'ne rote) Alu-Schraube mit so 'nem Teil hier. Sieht zumindest besser aus als die Öse, die du da reingeschraubt hast. Und leichter ist es sicherlich auch.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ablaufloch ist da, aber völlig andere Richtung... muss aber auch offen bleiben damit was rauslaufen kann.


Das schreit nach einer hohlgebohrten Schraube! 

Nein, im Ernst ... "unters Tretlager damit", hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht. Aber dort sind natürlich die beim Ein- und Ausfedern entstehenden Längendifferenzen am Schaltzug viel größer als direkt unter dem Lager. Deswegen liegt das dort imho schon besser.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, ob der nicht auch ohne Befestigung da unten ganz gut liegen würde, ohne mit dem Antrieb zu interagieren. Ich denke ja eigentlich, dass das auch klappen würde.
> 
> Aber nun, wo das Loch schon mal da ist, kannste es natürlich auch schöner machen. Eine hübsche schwarze (bei deinem Farbkonzept ginge sicherlich auch 'ne rote) Alu-Schraube mit so 'nem Teil hier. Sieht zumindest besser aus als die Öse, die du da reingeschraubt hast. Und leichter ist es sicherlich auch.


Mit solchen Haltern habe ich es probiert (angehalten). Ich brauche aber genau den Abstand zum Tretlagergehäuse. Der Zug muss ja um die Aussteifung des Joke laufen, und da ist diese Schelle zu dicht am Gehäuse. Erst wollte ich einen Aluwinkel anschrauben aber dann fand ich im Keller noch diese Öse.   
Der Abstand und die Stelle durch minutenlanges Probieren genau ermittelt worden.   

Ohne diesen Fixpunkt geht es bei allen Einblattfahrern super... der Rest muss unten aus dem Rahmen raus (was mir nicht gefällt) oder braucht den Fixpunkt... geklebt, geschweißt, geschraubt...völlig egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Mai 2016)

raus mit Euch, Wetter ist gut und die Theoriephase des Projekts erledigt!


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> raus mit Euch, Wetter ist gut und die Theoriephase des Projekts erledigt!


... schön wär's, muss noch bis 18.00 im Laden malochen   

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## Walroß (20. Mai 2016)

@supurb-bicycles und @nuts : könntet Ihr bitte kurz was zu den Kompletträdern sagen? Ich habe bisher noch keine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Könnt Ihr absehen, bis wann da Aufbau und Auslieferung abgeschlossen werden?
Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Mazimm (20. Mai 2016)

Walroß schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles und @nuts : könntet Ihr bitte kurz was zu den Kompletträdern sagen? Ich habe bisher noch keine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Könnt Ihr absehen, bis wann da Aufbau und Auslieferung abgeschlossen werden?
> Vielen Dank schon mal


Ja würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## ibner (20. Mai 2016)

...mich auch!


----------



## Tomster1980 (20. Mai 2016)

Mich interessiert, wie weit der Container mit den Rahmen ist..je mehr ich hier lese, desto weniger kann ich es aushalten.. Man gut ich hole meinen Rahmen ab, da fällt das Verfluchen von DHL schon mal aus..


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> raus mit Euch, Wetter ist gut und die Theoriephase des Projekts erledigt!



Ohne ICB 2..


----------



## isargriller (20. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> raus mit Euch, Wetter ist gut und die Theoriephase des Projekts erledigt!



Sobald mein Komplettbike hier aufschlägt bin ich draußen - hab schon seit einer Woche Urlaub...bis dahin ist das auch für mich nur graue Theorie...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> raus mit Euch, Wetter ist gut und die Theoriephase des Projekts erledigt!


Sag das den Futzis von DHL. Erst haben sie ne Ewigkeit gebraucht meinen Rahmen zu liefern, und jetzt hängt das Paket mit den letzten Kleinteilen irgendwo, ich hoffe mal dass es morgen da ist...


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> raus mit Euch, Wetter ist gut und die Theoriephase des Projekts erledigt!


Schön wär's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> raus mit Euch, Wetter ist gut und die Theoriephase des Projekts erledigt!


Hier noch mit dem Slide Carbon....mit dem IBC2.0 wären die Trampelabschnitte mit Sicherheit nicht so anstrengend gewesen   





Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Mai 2016)

Aber aber, das ICB hat doch gar keine Parkfreigabe


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Mai 2016)

Fast gleiche Bikes, aber total anderes Fahrverhalten...beides super Räder.


----------



## robertg202 (22. Mai 2016)

Da würde mich jetzt sehr ein Vergleich zwischen dem Radon und dem ICB interessieren...
Welches kann was besser?


----------



## Phi-Me (22. Mai 2016)

Mal ne andere Frage: warum besitzt man denn zwei fast gleiche Räder? 

Das Radon wäre bei mir schon längst weg und durch nen lecker freerider als Ergänzung ersetzt worden


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: warum besitzt man denn zwei fast gleiche Räder?
> 
> Das Radon wäre bei mir schon längst weg und durch nen lecker freerider als Ergänzung ersetzt worden


Weil solche Räder Spaß machen   
So kann ich jetzt auch mal einen meinen Jungs mit auf Tour nehmen, da sind die mit ihren Freeridern immer total überfordert.   
In unserer Gegend ist ein Rad mit mehr Federweg sinnlos. 


robertg202 schrieb:


> Da würde mich jetzt sehr ein Vergleich zwischen dem Radon und dem ICB interessieren...
> Welches kann was besser?


Beides sind sehr gute Räder für schnelle Endurorunden. Das Radon ist leichter, pumpt aber etwas ohne LO. Das ICB ist verspielter, geht leichter auf's Hinterrad und ist aber trotzdem laufruhig und effizient. 
So richtig besser kann keines was.
Das ICB kommt mir steifer vor, ist aber leider ein Kilo schwerer...was aber nicht weiter stört. 
Besser ist hoffentlich die Haltbarkeit des ICB2.0.  
Das Slide ist der bessere Wasserträger


----------



## Mazimm (24. Mai 2016)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Versandbenachrichtigung von einem Buildkit/Komplettbike bekommen?
I wie ist es so ruhig hier ^^


----------



## Mc_Racer (24. Mai 2016)

Leider nein, und mein Hardtail macht sich Donnerstag schon auf den Weg in den Urlaub!
Dann bleibt mir nur mehr das Stadtrad mit Slicks und Kindersitz :-(


----------



## Schwobenflyer (24. Mai 2016)

Ich habe leider auch noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.
Da fehlt bestimmt noch die 170mm Reverb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isargriller (24. Mai 2016)

Habe noch nicht mal die Restzahlungsaufforderung für mein Komplettbike bekommen.
Ist die bei Euch schon da?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Mai 2016)

Ich versuche es mal     ... das Wetter soll die nächsten Tage nicht so fahrradtauglich werden, zumindest bei uns.


----------



## 115kgbiker (24. Mai 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand eine Versandbenachrichtigung von einem Buildkit/Komplettbike bekommen?
> I wie ist es so ruhig hier ^^



Nein bis jetzt nicht. Wenn heute nichts mehr kommt rufe ich mal bei Alutech an. 
Werd euch informieren....


----------



## Mazimm (24. Mai 2016)

Danke @ 115kgbiker, ich hätt gestern mal in fb und per pn nachgefragt aber i wie meldet sich da auch keiner.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das Slide ist der bessere Wasserträger


Da ist dann der Gewichtsvorteil aber schnell wieder hin.


----------



## Mc_Racer (24. Mai 2016)

Bisher weder Zahlungsaufforderung noch Versandtermin! Mein Radelkollege lacht mich schon aus, weil ich in blindem Optimismus mein Hardtail weggebe :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (24. Mai 2016)

Die Zahlungsaufforderung für mein Build-Kit kam am Dienstag nach Pfingsten, was mich schon überrascht hatte, denn die letzten Teile sollten ja erst zwei Tage früher, also Pfingstsonntag, im Hamburger Hafen angekommen sein, und ich hatte angenommen, dass die Zahlungsaufforderung erst rausgeht, wenn alle Teile da sind. Aber da habe ich mich wohl getäuscht, denn abgesehen von der Bestätigung des Zahlungseinganges am Donnerstag kam noch keine weitere Meldung.


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ein kleines Update: Die letzten Teil für Komplettbikes und Buildkits sind wie angekündigt Sonntag vor einer Woche im container angekommen, allerdings hat sich die Zollbeschau, wohl auch aufgrund der Feiertage, bis heute hin gezogen. laut Zoll ist der Container heute Morgen  freigegeben worden und soll heute im Laufe des Tages angeliefert werden.
Dann werden wir umgehend mit dem Vervollständigen der BuildKits und dem Versand ebendieser beginnen.
Bzgl. der Komplettbikes muss ich euch noch die Antwort schuldig bleiben, da die Montage in dem Montagebetrieb für diese Woche geplant war, muss ich schauen, dass wir schnellstmöglich einen neuen Termin bekommen.
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## Tomster1980 (24. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ein kleines Update: Die letzten Teil für Komplettbikes und Buildkits sind wie angekündigt Sonntag vor einer Woche im container angekommen, allerdings hat sich die Zollbeschau, wohl auch aufgrund der Feiertage, bis heute hin gezogen. laut Zoll ist der Container heute Morgen  freigegeben worden und soll heute im Laufe des Tages angeliefert werden.
> Dann werden wir umgehend mit dem Vervollständigen der BuildKits und dem Versand ebendieser beginnen.
> Bzgl. der Komplettbikes muss ich euch noch die Antwort schuldig bleiben, da die Montage in dem Montagebetrieb für diese Woche geplant war, muss ich schauen, dass wir schnellstmöglich einen neuen Termin bekommen.
> ...



Das ist aber nicht der Container mit den Einzelrahmen, oder?


----------



## Mazimm (24. Mai 2016)

@Basti,Wäre toll wenn du uns informierst wenn du abschätzen kannst wann die Komplettbikes raus gehe ^^


----------



## mowood (24. Mai 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Da fehlt bestimmt noch die 170mm Reverb


Die wäre bei mir auch sehr gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Mai 2016)

Apropos Reverb: war da nicht irgendwas dass dieses Conectamagic-Dings nicht durch die Bohrung passt? Heißt das dann man müdes den Hebel abbauen und die Leitung von oben durch das Sitzrohr in den Rahmen ziehen?


----------



## pauing (24. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Apropos Reverb: war da nicht irgendwas dass dieses Conectamagic-Dings nicht durch die Bohrung passt? Heißt das dann man müdes den Hebel abbauen und die Leitung von oben durch das Sitzrohr in den Rahmen ziehen?


Hat bei mir gepasst.
Carsten meinte als Trick: Kleines Stückchen Leitung abschnibbeln und dann dieses Conectamagic-Dings auf die Leitung schrauben. Das vorher angeschnittene Stückchen auf die andere Seite vom Conectamagic-Dings schrauben. Sieht man auch so im Video. War ein guter Tipp!


----------



## 115kgbiker (24. Mai 2016)

Reverb mit Connectamajig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roter Pimmel um die neue mit der alten Leitung durch den Rahmen zu ziehen:





Das im Video sieht für mich nach zweitem aus also kein Connectamajig. Ich bezweifle einfach mal das es überhaupt mitgeliefert wird. Ist ja optinales Zubehör wenn ich das richtig verstehe....


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Mai 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> @Basti,Wäre toll wenn du uns informierst wenn du abschätzen kannst wann die Komplettbikes raus gehe ^^


Ich gebe mein Bestes!


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Mai 2016)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht der Container mit den Einzelrahmen, oder?


Nein, diese sollten etwa Mitte Juni eintreffen, mal schauen wie lange der Zoll braucht;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1980 (24. Mai 2016)

Dann muss ich bei den Kollegen mal Druck machen..


----------



## mowood (24. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nein, diese sollten etwa Mitte Juni eintreffen, mal schauen wie lange der Zoll braucht;-)


Das sollte für mich passen

Nein, Spaß bei Seite. Für mich ist gerade der absolute Supergau eingetroffen. Die Saison kommt gerade so richtig ins rollen, das icb steht quasi vor der Tür und ich reiß mir das Syndesmose-Band. 
Resümee: Zwei Schrauben, sechs Wochen den Fuß nicht belasten. Gerade aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. 
Jeden Tag eine Schraube vom Buildkit festziehen und es kommt ungefähr hin.

Warten ist ziemlich zermürbend, aber bald gehts los. Auch für mich


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Mai 2016)

Kenn ich, hab mit vor zwei Jahren um die Zeit zwei Außenbänder im Fuß gerissen, echt ätzend. Hab auch fast sechs Wochen gebraucht bis das wieder ging. Gute Besserung, ich hab dann zur Kompensation das On-One gebaut das jetzt als Teilespender für das ICB diente...


----------



## ridemore (24. Mai 2016)

A beautiful day with the ICB


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Aber ein super Hilfsmittel... ich hab es mir gegönnt


Ich habe mal den MacGyver raushängen lassen und was gebastelt.






Fünf Stiftmagnete (hab also noch drei übrig) für 1,98 EUR, zwei Liner (Jagwire) a 0,70 EUR, 50 cm Schrumpfschlauch 4,8 mm (auch hier ist natürlich noch ein ganzes Ende übrig) für 1,95 EUR. Insgesamt also 5,33 EUR. In die Liner lässt sich ein Schaltzug schieben, über den dann die Zughülle kann, nachdem der Liner abgezogen ist. Oder ich bastle mir noch was mit 'nem Insertpin, um eine Zughülle bzw. 'ne Bremsleitung direkt durchzuziehen. Mal sehen, ob es das braucht.


----------



## LC4Fun (24. Mai 2016)

...hatte ich schon mal Wolle und Staubsauger erwähnt?... Verdammt, warum hört mir keiner zu?


----------



## 115kgbiker (24. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...hatte ich schon mal Wolle und Staubsauger erwähnt?... Verdammt, warum hört mir keiner zu?



Ich hab es zur Kenntniss genommen. Wenn es nicht auf Anhieb klappt versuche ich das mal.
Aber so ein Magnetdingsi baue ich mir auch noch wenn das Rad nicht bald kommt....


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Mai 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...hatte ich schon mal Wolle und Staubsauger erwähnt?... Verdammt, warum hört mir keiner zu?


Doch, doch, wir hören dir zu. Aber wer hat schon Wolle im Haus?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Mai 2016)

Die einzige Stelle wo man das brauchen könnte ist, nachdem ich es selber gemacht habe, der Schaltzug in der Kettenstrebe. Aber da hat angeln mit 1.5er Inbus und Taschenlampe auch funktioniert, wenn auch nicht auf Anhieb. Für den Rest ist der Durchbruch im Steuerrohr echt komfortabel groß. Mit neuen Leitungen und Zughüllen, die sich immer wieder aufrollen wollen, wird es übrigens gleich noch viel "interessanter"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (25. Mai 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die einzige Stelle wo man das brauchen könnte ist, nachdem ich es selber gemacht habe, der Schaltzug in der Kettenstrebe.


Jetzt red's mir doch nicht kaputt. 


> Mit neuen Leitungen und Zughüllen, die sich immer wieder aufrollen wollen, wird es übrigens gleich noch viel "interessanter"...


Ich würde erwarten, dass das fluffiger geht, wenn man die Zughülle über den schon verlegten Innenzug schiebt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

...Doppel


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den MacGyver raushängen lassen und was gebastelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...gut gebastelt   
Baue dir noch ein Zug, den du in die Züge eindrehen kannst. Damit bekommt man auch super die Reverbleitung und Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen und man braucht nicht entlüften...was das beste war. Das Eindrehteil sollte aber die Leitung gleichzeitig abdichten. 
Edit:
Nimm eine Gewindestange (3cm) oder abgekniffne Schraube und schleife beide Enden konisch zu... zum besseren eindrehen in die Leitungen. Einfach in Bohrmaschine spannen und eine Feile auf das drehende Ende drücken. 

Die Selbstbastelkosten hast du aber sehr reduziert gerechnet. 
Wenn man auf dem Dorf wohnt wie ich, kommt noch Porto oder Fahrtkosten zum Conrad hinzu. Außerdem noch Energie und Zeit zum herstellen. 
Insgesamt aber immer noch günstiger als das Original. 

Kleiner Tipp. 
Man sollte möglichst die nichtmetallischen Leitungen zuerst durch den Rahmen ziehen. So können sich die Magnete, 
die sind extrem anhänglich, nicht an die Zughülle hängen und es geht nicht weiter. 

Meine Öse, die den Schaltzug am Hauptschwingenlager hält, habe ich durch einen Aluwinkel ersetzt. Sieht schöner aus.


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. Mai 2016)

Jungs, eure Kreativität und das handwerkliche Geschick in Ehren, aber das ICB hat eine dermaßen crowdschlaue Zugführung, da braucht es keine Hilfsmittel in Form von Schaffell, Vacuummaschinen oder Tüdelkrams ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Baue dir noch ein Zug, den du in die Züge eindrehen kannst. Damit bekommt man auch super die Reverbleitung und Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen und man braucht nicht entlüften...was das beste war. Das Eindrehteil sollte aber die Leitung gleichzeitig abdichten.


Ich dachte dabei daran, hierfür einen Insert-Pin zu missbrauchen, bin mir aber unsicher, was da geht und was nicht, weil die Leitungen ja je nach Hersteller verschiedene Innendurchmesser haben. Andererseits tut's vielleicht auch eine kleine Schraube, die frisst sich schon in so 'ne Leitung rein und dichtet diese auch ab. Da die Leitungen in der Regel ohnehin gekürzt werden müssen, wäre es sicherlich auch nicht so schlimm, wenn ein Ende bei der Prozedur etwas aufgeweitet würde.


> Nimm eine Gewindestange (3cm) oder abgekniffne Schraube und schleife beide Enden konisch zu... zum besseren eindrehen in die Leitungen. Einfach in Bohrmaschine spannen und eine Feile auf das drehende Ende drücken.


Das lässt sich mit 'nem Dremel sicherlich sehr gut machen. Was denkst du, was da ein sinnvoller Durchmesser ist? M3?


> Die Selbstbastelkosten hast du aber sehr reduziert gerechnet.


Wie man's nimmt. Bei den Magneten war der Versand inklusive, die anderen Teile lagen in einer größeren Lieferung von Bike-Components. Wenn ich da die Versandkosten anteilig runtergebrochen hätte, wäre das alles vielleicht noch mal 0,30 EUR teurer geworden. Teile unter 5,- EUR einzeln zu bestellen, rechnet sich natürlich nicht. Aber auf dem Heimweg noch mal beim Baumarkt anzuhalten, wäre sicherlich auch gegangen. Die Arbeitszeit ... je, wenn ich die mit regulären Stundenlohn berechnen wollte, dürfte ich wohl an keinem meiner Bikes mehr was basteln. Aber ich mach das ja aus Spaß an der Sache. 


> Man sollte möglichst die nichtmetallischen Leitungen zuerst durch den Rahmen ziehen. So konnen sich die Magnete,
> die sind extrem anhänglich, nicht an den Zughülle hängen und es geht nicht weiter.





> Meine Öse, die den Schaltzug am Hauptschwingenlager hält, habe ich durch einen Aluwinkel ersetzt. Sieht schöner aus.


Da hastu wahr.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> (...) das ICB hat eine dermaßen crowdschlaue Zugführung, da braucht es keine Hilfsmittel in Form von Schaffell, Vacuummaschinen oder Tüdelkrams


Ja, aber irgendwie müssen wir uns die Wartezeit ja verkürzen.  
Außerdem gibt es ja noch andere Räder auf der Welt und so ein Kit ist ja wiederverwendbar.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Jungs, eure Kreativität und das handwerkliche Geschick in Ehren, aber das ICB hat eine dermaßen crowdschlaue Zugführung, da braucht es keine Hilfsmittel in Form von Schaffell, Vacuummaschinen oder Tüdelkrams ;-)


Wenn ich mit zwei Blättern fahre... brauche ich das   , sei denn ich gehe mit dem Zug unten aus dem Rahmen... das will ich aber nicht. 
Aber wer fährt schon mit zwei Blättern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (25. Mai 2016)

@supurb-bicycles: Kamen denn die Teile gestern an? Seid ihr schon beim Konfektionieren? Gehen die Build-Kits dann bald auf die Reise?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das lässt sich mit 'nem Dremel sicherlich sehr gut machen. Was denkst du, was da ein sinnvoller Durchmesser ist? M3?


Ich denke 2 bis 2,5 müsste reichen. Aber mit dem Insertpin müsste es auch gut gehen...den Pin mit Sekundenkleber in den Ziehliner kleben, fertig . 
Du brauchst halt keinen Leitungsrest und das Öl bleibt in der Leitung.
Aber ACHTUNG, 
links und rechts Gewinde beachten


----------



## nuts (25. Mai 2016)

Sehr geile Trícks hier. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit einer Zughülle, die sich wieder aufrollen will, sogar einfacher - denn damit neigt die Zughülle viel eher dazu, auch wirklich aus dem Loch zu kommen.

@LC4Fun wie machst die Wolle an der Leitung fest? Klebstoff?


----------



## LC4Fun (25. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> @LC4Fun wie machst die Wolle an der Leitung fest? Klebstoff?



2cm überdeckend anlegen und eine Lage Isolierband


----------



## LC4Fun (25. Mai 2016)

Die müsste passen, oder?

http://77designz.com/product/oval-guide-s3e-type


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Sehr geile Trícks hier. Meiner Meinung nach geht es mit einer Zughülle, die sich wieder aufrollen will, sogar einfacher - denn damit neigt die Zughülle viel eher dazu, auch wirklich aus dem Loch zu kommen.
> 
> @LC4Fun wie machst die Wolle an der Leitung fest? Klebstoff?


Aber im Zweifel wird sie immer versuchen sich in Richtung des Lochs auf der falschen Seite des Rahmens zu wickeln. Murphy und so. Und wenn sich dann noch ein oder zwei schon verlegte Kabel in den Weg stellen ist doch ein wenig Fingerakrobatik angesagt.


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> @LC4Fun wie machst die Wolle an der Leitung fest? Klebstoff?


Mastwurf mit 'nem halben Schlag hintersichert müsste gehen. Oder eben 'nen Prusik.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Mastwurf mit 'nem halben Schlag hintersichert müsste gehen. Oder eben 'nen Prusik.


...oder mit dem Teil 





...ein einfacher Knoten.


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Mai 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...oder mit dem Teil


Da hoffe ich ja eigentlich, dass das der Reverb beiliegt. Hatte ich irgendwo so gesehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Da hoffe ich ja eigentlich, dass das der Reverb beiliegt. Hatte ich irgendwo so gesehen.


Bei meiner lag es dabei, müsste eigentlich immer dabei sein. 

Was ich nicht wusste, man braucht für das Teil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...eine passende Leitung 




Ich wollte meine alte Reverb nachrüsten und das Teil einfach dazwischen schrauben...habe ich falsch gedacht   
Also noch die Leitung bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AboAC (25. Mai 2016)

Das Warten geht dem Ende zu, ich habe gerade die Versandbestätigung für mein Buildkit bekommen


----------



## Powtin (25. Mai 2016)

Ja bei mir auch gerade gekommen jetzt kann man gespannt sein wie sich der Feiertag morgen auswirkt...


----------



## 115kgbiker (25. Mai 2016)

Ich hab noch nichts bekommen. Schade. Und morgen ist Feiertag bei Alutech? Das heißt für mich dann ja das morgen auch nicht passieren wird


----------



## 115kgbiker (25. Mai 2016)

Ok hab es selber gemerkt bei Alutech ist morgen kein Feiertag.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. Mai 2016)

Ebenso vorhin die Versandbestätigung fürs Builtkit EG erhalten.


----------



## Mazimm (25. Mai 2016)

Freut mich wenn man sowas liest 
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Komplettbikes 
Hftl bekommen die einen sehhhrrr frühen Montagetermin


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Mai 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Komplettbikes


Nein, es fehlen auch noch die Build Kits fürs OG.


----------



## Mazimm (26. Mai 2016)

da waren noch keien OG Buildkits dabei ?


----------



## Mc_Racer (26. Mai 2016)

Yeah! Ich habe die Zahlungsaufforderung für mein Erdgeschoss-Komplettrad bekommen! Es geht voran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Mai 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Yeah! Ich habe die Zahlungsaufforderung für mein Erdgeschoss-Komplettrad bekommen! Es geht voran!


Da kannst du ja garnicht unsere super Basteltipps nutzen wenn das Rad fertig ankommt.


----------



## Mc_Racer (26. Mai 2016)

Ach, ich lese die und freu mich über die Bestellung meines Komplettrades ;-)
Paar Änderungen kommen ja wohl doch noch, also 2x11 oder Vyro oder...


----------



## zr0wrk (26. Mai 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Yeah! Ich habe die Zahlungsaufforderung für mein Erdgeschoss-Komplettrad bekommen! Es geht voran!


Hmmm, ... mein Build Kit lässt immer noch auf sich warten. Da kam die Zahlungsbestätigung schon vor einer Woche. Dass da immer noch nichts passiert ist, ist schon ärgerlich, denn nun wird es wohl auch dieses WE nichts mehr mit dem Aufbau. So wird aus Ende April nun Anfang Juni ...


----------



## Mc_Racer (27. Mai 2016)

Bereits einen halben Tag später wurde der Zahlungseingang bestätigt! So kann es weiter gehen...


----------



## 115kgbiker (27. Mai 2016)

Bis zum Zahlungseingang ging es bei mir auch zügig, jetzt ist aber scho wieder über eine Woche nichts neues zu vermelden.
Mitwoch schrieb mir Jürgen noch das es jetzt los geht, wenn die verkackten e13 Teile ankommen. Naja kam wohl nichts an...


----------



## Mazimm (27. Mai 2016)

Die die am Meisten Geld ausgegeben haben, dürfen am Längsten warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 115kgbiker (27. Mai 2016)

Wäre ich mal meinem ersten Impuls treu geblieben und hätte mir nur den Rahmen in Raw bestellt.....


----------



## Mazimm (27. Mai 2016)

Same here


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Mai 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> ... wenn die verkackten e13 Teile ankommen. Naja kam wohl nichts an...


Naja, man steckt nicht drin ... aber was ich nicht verstehe, ist, dass doch die Teile der BKs seit Monaten bestellt oder gar vorrätig hätten sein können. Geld dafür war ja da. Dass die jetzt länger brauchen als die Rahmen, überrascht mich doch ein wenig. Hat denn E13 auch Lieferprobleme über mehrere Monate, oder ist hier einfach zu spät eingekauft worden? Ich nehme an, die Deals mit E13 waren im Oktober unter Dach und Fach.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (27. Mai 2016)

Heute hat der Postler mir mein EG Packet übergeben. Danke 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2012567?in=user

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2012569?in=user

Ich in dann mal im Keller 

Sollte da keine Milch dabei sein? Ja sollte steht so bei crowd.bike.
Die Schaltzughülle fehlt auch.


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Mai 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Sollte da keine Milch dabei sein? Ja sollte steht so bei crowd.bike.
> Die Schaltzughülle fehlt auch.


Sowas hatte ich mich schon gefragt: Ist der ganze Kleinkram dabei? Tape, Milch, Ventile? Endkappen für den Schaltzug und die Zughülle?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (28. Mai 2016)

Tape ist dabei aber leider keine Milch.
Ventile sind 4 Stück dabei. 
Schaltzughülle ist nicht dabei und auch keine Endkappen.
Schaltzug ist dabei.


----------



## mowood (28. Mai 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Tape ist dabei aber leider keine Milch.
> Ventile sind 4 Stück dabei.
> Schaltzughülle ist nicht dabei und auch keine Endkappen.


Würde sagen unsorgfältig gepackt. Ich gehe schon davon aus, daß alles, auch alle Kleinteile, dabei sind.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (28. Mai 2016)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand ohne Kette. Edit. Jetzt mit Kette


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Mai 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Hier mal der aktuelle Stand ohne Kette.


Kette auch nicht dabei?  Für meinen Geschmack müssteste noch irgendwas mit den weißen Decals machen, ansonsten finde ich das in Grün ziemlich chic.

BTW: Zumindest die E13-Kurbel ist ja offenbar vor Ort ... ob wirklich noch was für die OG fehlt? Who knows?


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Mai 2016)

Og ist ja der ganze carbon kram, der Flamm neu ist... 

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das irgendwie noch nicht ganz läuft...

PS: sehr geiles Rad. Schwarz und grün harmonieren lecker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (29. Mai 2016)

Phimi schrieb:


> Og ist ja der ganze carbon kram, der Flamm neu ist...
> Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das irgendwie noch nicht ganz läuft...


Aber dann wäre doch 'ne Ansage irgendwie angemessen. Immerhin haben sie den Restbetrag schon vor zwei Wochen gefordert, da rechnet meiner einer doch mit zügigem Versand.


----------



## Walroß (30. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Aber dann wäre doch 'ne Ansage irgendwie angemessen. Immerhin haben sie den Restbetrag schon vor zwei Wochen gefordert, da rechnet meiner einer doch mit zügigem Versand.


Dass die Teile inzwischen da sind, hat Basti ja schon in #1272 geschrieben. Ich vermute mal, dass sie gerade die Buildkits in die Kartons packen und sich um einen neuen Montagetermin für die Komplettbikes kümmern. Das hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. Mai 2016)

Ich denke wir warten hier noch n bissl


----------



## zr0wrk (30. Mai 2016)

Walroß schrieb:


> Dass die Teile inzwischen da sind, hat Basti ja schon in #1272 geschrieben.


Er hatte geschrieben, dass der Container in Hamburg ist und dass dieser vom Zoll für den nächsten Tag freigegeben ist. Das heißt, er hatte bis dahin keinen Blick in den Container werfen können. Dass sich bezüglich der OG-Buildkits rein bisher gar nichts getan hat, verunsichert mich schon ein wenig. Die Sprachlosigkeit von Seiten Alutech verstärkt das nur.


----------



## Walroß (30. Mai 2016)

Hmm... Da hast Du allerdings recht. Naja, hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Mai 2016)

Das liegt daran, dass die Jungs fleissig packen...


----------



## Mazimm (30. Mai 2016)

Laut Alutech warten die noch auf die Syntace Teile :-(
Ansonst wär die Montage der OG Bikes diese Woche geplant gewesen.


----------



## ab-ndy (30. Mai 2016)

Das hat man von dieser Just in Time Mentalität der Zulieferer


----------



## isargriller (30. Mai 2016)

ab-ndy schrieb:


> Das hat man von dieser Just in Time Mentalität der Zulieferer


Das ist - bei allem Respekt - Unsinn! Wenn es um just in time ginge, dann müssten die Teile seit vielen Wochen auf dem Hof liegen - denn die Zulieferer wurden ja hoffentlich auf die geplante Rahmenankunft synchronisiert, und nicht auf die tatsächliche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ab-ndy (30. Mai 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> Das ist - bei allem Respekt - Unsinn! Wenn es um just in time ginge, dann müssten die Teile seit vielen Wochen auf dem Hof liegen - denn die Zulieferer wurden ja hoffentlich auf die geplante Rahmenankunft synchronisiert, und nicht auf die tatsächliche!


Nicht ganz... Lass doch zb bei irgend jemandem ein Problem auftauchen. Zb nen Maschinen Ausfall, n Problem mit nem Rohstoff or whatever, dann nimmt das ganze seinen Lauf und schon kanns sein dass sich alle Termine verschieben.
Hätte jetzt jeder nen gewissen Teil auf Lager könnte man sowas minimieren oder vllt sogar abfangen. 

Aber wie auch immer, es ist verdammt ärgerlich bei dem schönen Rad


----------



## Mazimm (1. Juni 2016)

Schaut mal 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1108091095880414&id=767416943281166


----------



## Powtin (1. Juni 2016)

Hab grad noch Probleme mit dem Innenlager und der Kurbel. Innenlagerschale schlägt auf der Nichtandriebsseite am Rahmen an. Wie funktioniert der Abzieher von ethirteen?

Hast wer mit Unterlegscheiben gearbeitet oder nur wie in der Anleitung eine auf Antriebsseite montiert?

edit: Anleitung für kurbelabzieher wurde vom Wind verweht... Gefunden Krubel ist ab!


----------



## faz99 (2. Juni 2016)

wieviel psi habt ihr auf den fox gekloppt? ich hab bei 80 kg ~ 250 psi draufgemacht. kommt mir etwas komisch vor? bin noch nicht wirklich ausreiten gewesen aber die zwei drei treppen drops auf der ersten ausfahrt sorgten für rund 80 % federwegsausnutzung. wo sind die scheiß volumenspacer? 


sonst isse ja schon ganz nett die kiste...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (2. Juni 2016)

Um mal wieder das Thema Trinkflasche aufzugreifen..... 
Meint Ihr diese Flasche könnte an das ICB auch passen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder das Thema Trinkflasche aufzugreifen.....
> Meint Ihr diese Flasche könnte an das ICB auch passen?



Frage ist ja wie sie befestigt ist - es fehlen am ICB ja entsprechende Bohrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (3. Juni 2016)

Ich denk mal da könnte man ein wenig basteln mit dem Gewinde der leitungsdurchführung der Reverb.
Adapterplatte aus Alu oder PVC.


----------



## nippelspanner (3. Juni 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> wieviel psi habt ihr auf den fox gekloppt? ich hab bei 80 kg ~ 250 psi draufgemacht.


85 kg - 200 PSI
Nutze den FW gut aus, ohne durchzuschlagen/-rauschen.


----------



## nuts (5. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder das Thema Trinkflasche aufzugreifen.....
> Meint Ihr diese Flasche könnte an das ICB auch passen?



Eine kleine Flasche, kombiniert mit einem Flaschnehalter der seitlich "beladen" wird, passt definitiv. Gewinde entweder per Schelle ums Unterrohr (hässlich) oder per Adapter auf die Leitungsfixierung. Geile Idee.

Allerdings: Deine Flasche muss schon schön klein sein, wenn Du Dir das anguckst:




Das Raster sind 1 cm schritte, das grobe Raster 5 cm Schritte.

Die gezeigte Flasche hätte ein Volumen von 550 ml, was ja durchaus für die Feierabendrunde optimal wäre. Müsste man mal gucken, ob es die gibt?


----------



## ridemore (5. Juni 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> wo sind die scheiß volumenspacer?



Sorry for speaking english.
I already asked for this in the english forum, it's normal that the Fox damper is provided with no extra volume spacers?
And is possible to know if in the provided setting there is any spacer inside?
I'd like a little more progression (about 220psi, 90kg and some bottom out), I'll try more pressure but I already have less sag than suggested (about 13mm)
Maybe it's because I'm used to a hardtail bike..


----------



## Dakeyras (5. Juni 2016)

Schwierig. 
Die Elite corsetta hat 350ml und eine Länge von 155mm. Da der Durchmesser nur 66mm beträgt passt die auch nur so richtig in den zugehörigen Halter und der hat leider keine seitliche Entnahme 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CP2d2ZPlkM0CFdRuGwodpJoNYg 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedSKull (5. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Die gezeigte Flasche hätte ein Volumen von 550 ml, was ja durchaus für die Feierabendrunde optimal wäre. Müsste man mal gucken, ob es die gibt?


https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/622


----------



## hoschik (5. Juni 2016)

falls hier jemand Volumenspacer für den Float X braucht,kann er sich gerne melden,habe hier noch das komplette Set,lediglich der 0.8 Spacer wurde entnommen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juni 2016)

RedSKull schrieb:


> https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/622



"geeignet für kalte Getränke bis -10°C" 

Vodka? 

50€ sind natürlich kein Kleingeld - @nuts was kostet denn sowas im 3d Druck wenn man die Halterung für die untere Kabelführung anpasst?


----------



## RedSKull (5. Juni 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> "geeignet für kalte Getränke bis -10°C"
> 
> Vodka?
> 
> 50€ sind natürlich kein Kleingeld - @nuts was kostet denn sowas im 3d Druck wenn man die Halterung für die untere Kabelführung anpasst?



Immerhin zwei Flaschen plus Halter.


----------



## Dakeyras (5. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand die genauen Maße von dem Teil? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juni 2016)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Immerhin zwei Flaschen plus Halter.



Sicher - Frage ist natürlich: Sind die Flaschen von der Stange oder auch eine Sonderproduktion....


----------



## Schwobenflyer (5. Juni 2016)

50€ finde ich auch OK für 2 Flaschen plus Carbonhalter und BPA free.


----------



## rass (6. Juni 2016)

Wann soll eigentlich die nächste Charge Rahmen kommen?


----------



## nuts (6. Juni 2016)

rass schrieb:


> Wann soll eigentlich die nächste Charge Rahmen kommen?



meinst Komplettbikes oder Rahmen? Rahmen sind noch jede Menge aus der ersten Charge dar.


----------



## Middlfrank (6. Juni 2016)

Hier stand Blödsinn.


----------



## nuts (6. Juni 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> 50€ sind natürlich kein Kleingeld - @nuts was kostet denn sowas im 3d Druck wenn man die Halterung für die untere Kabelführung anpasst?



Kostenmäßig würde das etwa auf 40-50 € für den Halter allein rauslaufen, ich hätte aber Bedenken wegen der Dauerhaltbarkeit. Die benötigte Elastizität um die Flasche zu klemmen erfordert da eine weise Ausrichtung im Drucker und natürlich einen passenden Kunststoff.


----------



## rass (6. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> meinst Komplettbikes oder Rahmen? Rahmen sind noch jede Menge aus der ersten Charge dar.


Ja Rahmen, Titan Variante. Es wurde gesagt es dauert so 4 Wochen bis der Rahemn raus geht daher dachte ich die erste Runde wäre schon verkauft und man wartet auf Nachlieferung. Muss ich wohl mal anrufen.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juni 2016)

rass schrieb:


> Es wurde gesagt es dauert so 4 Wochen bis der Rahemn raus geht (...)


 Naja, zuerst sind wohl noch die dran, die ihre Bikes vor sechs Monaten bestellt haben. Die wären sicher sauer, wenn aktuelle Bestellungen eher bedient würden, weil's da weniger einzupacken gibt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Kostenmäßig würde das etwa auf 40-50 € für den Halter allein rauslaufen, ich hätte aber Bedenken wegen der Dauerhaltbarkeit. Die benötigte Elastizität um die Flasche zu klemmen erfordert da eine weise Ausrichtung im Drucker und natürlich einen passenden Kunststoff.


Ich denke wenn die Jefsy-Pulle passen sollte wäre es sinnvoller eine Adapterplatte zu entwickeln die die Abdeckplatte des Zugaustritts ersetzt, diesen weiter führt und den Halter aufnimmt. Sowas müsste in 3D-Druck halbwegs günstig machbar sein wenn man ggf gleich mehrere pro Druck machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rass (6. Juni 2016)

Ist ja auch kein Problem. Kommt ja nicht auf den Tag drauf an. Bevor ich da Anrufe wollte ich mal hier nachfragen. Vieles klärt sich ja auch hier

Hatte ja schon ein Rahmen da aber der ist wieder zurück. Da bin ich in der Liste wohl ein bisschen hoch gerutscht.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (6. Juni 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn die Jefsy-Pulle passen sollte wäre es sinnvoller eine Adapterplatte zu entwickeln die die Abdeckplatte des Zugaustritts ersetzt, diesen weiter führt und den Halter aufnimmt. Sowas müsste in 3D-Druck halbwegs günstig machbar sein wenn man ggf gleich mehrere pro Druck machen kann.



Die Frage ist würde die Jefsy-Pulle von der höhe her überhaupt rein passen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juni 2016)

Da müsste sich wohl jemand opfern und das Teil bestellen. Vielleicht kann ich mich dazu die Tage durchringen


----------



## 115kgbiker (6. Juni 2016)

Gerade kam die Versandbestätigung für mein Obergeschoss Buildkit.


----------



## Walroß (6. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> meinst Komplettbikes...


das ist ein gutes Stichwort  Ich weiß, es geht nicht schneller wenn ich nachfrage und ich bin sicher, Ihr seid schon am rotieren, aber wie ist denn der Status? Ich habe neulich irgendwo gelesen, für die Obergeschosse fehlt noch das Syntace-Zeug. Ist das inzwischen da? Und gibt es schon einen Aufbau-Termin?
Ich frage so penetrant nach, weil ich demnächst zwei Wochen Urlaub habe und je nach Liefertermin würde ich für mein altes Rad noch ein paar Bremsbeläge und Reifen besorgen oder eben nicht...


----------



## Vincy (6. Juni 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da müsste sich wohl jemand opfern und das Teil bestellen. Vielleicht kann ich mich dazu die Tage durchringen



Der YT Flaschenhalter ist leider erst ab Juli lieferbar. Warte da selber drauf. Die Flaschen sind auch Sonderanfertigungen. Beides angepasst für das Jeffsy, damit der für alle Rahmengrößen passt (geringe Höhe, dafür größerer Durchmesser, 0,5l Volumen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (6. Juni 2016)

Walroß schrieb:


> das ist ein gutes Stichwort  Ich weiß, es geht nicht schneller wenn ich nachfrage und ich bin sicher, Ihr seid schon am rotieren, aber wie ist denn der Status? Ich habe neulich irgendwo gelesen, für die Obergeschosse fehlt noch das Syntace-Zeug. Ist das inzwischen da? Und gibt es schon einen Aufbau-Termin?
> Ich frage so penetrant nach, weil ich demnächst zwei Wochen Urlaub habe und je nach Liefertermin würde ich für mein altes Rad noch ein paar Bremsbeläge und Reifen besorgen oder eben nicht...



ja hey ja

ich denke da habe ich gute Nachrichten. Die Montage hat heute begonnen, alle Teile sind da, und bis Mittwoch sollen alle Bikes fertig werden. Dann werden die Donnerstag planmäßig verschickt und ab dann liegt's an DHL. Denke also mit Glück noch die Woche, sicher nächste Woche.

Klingt gut? Hier ist ein Bild von einem der ersten fast fertigen


----------



## Walroß (6. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Klingt gut? Hier ist ein Bild von einem der ersten fast fertigen
> Anhang anzeigen 500488


Super! Vielen Dank für die schnelle (und erfreuliche) Antwort


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Gerade kam die Versandbestätigung für mein Obergeschoss Buildkit.


Dito.


----------



## isargriller (6. Juni 2016)

...schöne Farbe...


----------



## pyko (7. Juni 2016)

Und wann wird ungefähr das nächste Zeitfenster sein, wo man wieder Buildkit´s ordern kann?


----------



## 115kgbiker (7. Juni 2016)

Wird wahrscheinlich keine Buildkits mehr geben nur noch Rahmen und komplette Bikes. Der Aufwand war wohl zu groß...


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich keine Buildkits mehr geben nur noch Rahmen und komplette Bikes. Der Aufwand war wohl zu groß...


Hmmm, ich als Laie würde nun gerade erwarten, dass der Aufwand sich nun in einer Neuauflage reduzieren würde, weil vieles an Overhead wegfällt, weil es schon erledigt ist. Naja, so bleibt wenigstens der Trost, eines von wenigen zu haben. Limited Edition sozusagen.

*Edit: *Mein Paket ist gerade in Neumünster. Da erwarte ich es mal morgen hier.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Juni 2016)

Mein Rahmen lag drei Tage im Verteilzentrum bis ihn mal jemand mitgenommen hat...


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Juni 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen lag drei Tage im Verteilzentrum bis ihn mal jemand mitgenommen hat...


Das darf einfach nicht nochmal passieren! Ganz klar! 

*EDIT:* Zustellung heute zw. 10:00 und 13:00.
*EDIT_2:* Zugestellt!


----------



## memyselfundRadl (8. Juni 2016)

bin ich der einzigste der sich über die schweißnähte aufregt? Mein rahmen hat teilweise verschliffene nähte, aber sowas von lieblos - das es nur halb verschliffene sind. Manche schweißnähte sind garnicht verschliffene.. warum dieser kuddelmuddel? Ich mach gleich mal bilder rein was ich meine..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (8. Juni 2016)

Wie sieht das bei anderen aus? 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Bener (8. Juni 2016)

Sicher, dass das verschliffen ist? Sieht mir eher nach verlaufenem Alu  beim Schweißen aus...


----------



## memyselfundRadl (8. Juni 2016)

ist in meinen augen nicht so richtig stimmig. gut der Rahmen war günstiger als die anderen Alutech rahmen.. aber trotzdem? Dann hätten sie das verschleifen sich komplett sparen können. Aber meine restlichen Teile sind heute gekommen, und ich freue mich schon aufs basteln.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juni 2016)

Es handelt sich hierbei um sogenanntes Smooth Welding... das ist garnix verschliffen.

Smooth Welding ist sogar teurer als "normal" geschweißte Rahmen und wird gemacht, um die Kerbwirkung am Rand der hochbelasteten Schweißnähte zu minimieren.
Das schlimmste was man aus technischer Sicht machen kann, ist bei dünnwandigen Bauteilen die Schweißnaht zu verschleifen. Auch das reduziert zwar die Kerbwirkung, aber dabei wird unvermeidlich neben der Schweißnaht das ohnehin schon dünne Rohr noch weiter in der Wandstärke reduziert.

Der Techniker freut sich beim Anblick solcher Schweißnähte, weil er sieht dass dem Hersteller daran gelegen ist einen haltbaren rahmen zu bauen


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Juni 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hierbei um sogenanntes Smooth Welding...


Smooth Welding - schön und gut, aber auch das lässt sich ja besser und schlechter hinbekommen. Und an der Bremsaufnahme sieht's in diesem Fall wirklich unschön aus.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juni 2016)

Okay... da habe ich wahrscheinlich einen anderen Blick drauf:

Ich sehe Smooth Welding an der Verbindung Bremsaufnahme zur Sitzstrebe und eine "normale" Verbindung zum Ausfallende hin. Genauso wie die normale Schweißnaht zwischen Hinterbaustreben und Ausfallende.
Das entspricht genau der Beobachtung aus dem Feld (der umherfahrenden Rahmen diverser Hersteller), wo die kritischen Bereiche liegen. Da hat der Rahmenbauer also alles richtig gemacht, ohne unnötig Zeit und Geld zu verschwenden.
Da die beiden Techniken so nah nebeneinander verwendet wurden, sieht es tatsächlich nicht einheitlich aus, aber man sollte auch mal berücksichtigen, wie verschwindend winzig dieses Detail im Vergleich zum gesamten Bike ist. Da sehe ich wirklich nicht die Notwendigkeit teure Spielereien für die Optik zum machen.

Mir ist aber schon klar, dass einige noch auf die guten, alten, fetten Schweißraupen mit möglichst fetten Schuppen und der einhergehenden Kerbwirkung stehen... wer aber schon mal auf dem Prüfstand gesehen hat, dass der gleiche Rahmen mit Smooth Welding im Vergleich zu einer normalen Schweißnaht über 30% mehr Belastungszyklen aushält, der überdenkt seine Meinung meistens noch einmal (habe das mal bei einem Rahmen im Zusammenhang mit der Prüfung der horizontalen Krafteinleitung erlebt [Steuerrohrprüfung]).


----------



## Mc_Racer (8. Juni 2016)

Da ist wohl die persönliche Sichtweise sehr unterschiedlich. Ich finde an den Schweißnähten gar nichts schlimm und stimme @Stefan.Stark voll und ganz zu! Schlimme Schweißnähte sehen für mich anders aus.

P.S. Mein fachlicher Hintergrund beschränkt sich auf 3 Jahre technisches Gymnasium (Metall) und 20 Jahre Motorradbranche. Und ich kann nicht schweißen!


----------



## LC4Fun (8. Juni 2016)

was ihr alles entdeckt... ich finds weder technisch noch optisch irgendwie bedeutend was da für Weldings sind... Der Rahmen ist geil geworden und gestern war ich das erste mal ne kleine Tour fahren und bin nur am Grinsen... Ich hab jetzt auch endlich kapiert was dieser "Popp" ist von dem immer alle faseln... ist ja fast wie die Vorstufe zum " Flow"


----------



## pyko (8. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich keine Buildkits mehr geben nur noch Rahmen und komplette Bikes. Der Aufwand war wohl zu groß...



Und wann soll es voraussichtlich wieder komplette Bikes geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (8. Juni 2016)

o.k. Ich hatte bei smooth welding irgendwie kleinere schweißnähte in errinnerung - ebenso ist die Sichtbare schuppenbildung für mich ein zeichen gegen smooth welding ^^ Vermutlich verwechsele ich das mit filet brazed  
Aber der rahmen ist trotzdem toll. Sind halt nur kleinigkeiten, die meinen inneren perfektionisten schreien lassen  Freue mich schon aufs zusammenbauen nachher, nachdem ENDLICH alles an teilen gekommen. Bei mir war der Rahmen zu früh da. Hatte Verzögerung eingerechnet, und die restlichen Teile später bestellt. Und da kam dann der Rahmen natürlich als erstes.


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Bei mir war der Rahmen zu früh da.


Das klingt wirklich nach einem großen Unglück.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juni 2016)

Kurze Erläuterung zum Thema Smooth Welding:

Es gibt verschiedene Methoden fürs Smooth Welding. Jeder Hersteller hat da sein "Geheimrezept". Manche schaffen das tatsächlich in einem Schweißgang, das erfordert aber wohl spezielle Schweißzusätze ("Schweißdraht") die besonders gut verlaufen. Dieses Verfahren konnte ich leider noch nie live beobachten.
Die meines Wissens nach gängigere Methode ist das zweistufige Verfahren. Hierbei wird im ersten Schritt eine ganz normale Schweißnaht gesetzt. Im zweiten Schritt wird diese Schweißnaht noch einmal ganz ohne Schweißzusatz "glatt gezogen" - wohlgemerkt auch im WIG-Verfahren (=> "gleiches Schweißgerät"). Deswegen ist hier auch noch eine leichte Schuppung der ursprünglichen Schweißnaht erkennbar.

Sicher könnte man die Schweißnaht auch komplett glatt ziehen, aber das technische Ziel ist lediglich die Reduktion der Kerbwirkung am Rand der Schweißnaht. Und da als zusätzliche Randbedingung möglichst wenig Hitze eingebracht werden soll (Gefügeschwächung), ist das komplette glatt ziehen der Schweißnaht eher kontraproduktiv. Ist halt - wie so oft in der Technik - ein Kompromiss verschiedener Anforderungen.
Aber auch hier haben verschiedene Zulieferer ihre eigenen Philosophien und Geheimnisse. Ich habe an vielen Stellen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man den Zulieferer nach Möglichkeit nicht zu ungewohnten Arbeitsweisen zwingen soll, da jede Technik viel Übung und Gewohnheit erfordert.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Spike777 (8. Juni 2016)

Smooth Welding dient nicht dazu die Kerbwirkung am Rand zu minimieren, sie dient dazu die Kerbwirkung der aneinandergrenzenden Schuppen zu mildern. Am Rand der Schweißnaht befindet sich die Wärmeeinflusszone. Die WEZ wird durch dieses 2. drüber fahren sogar eher negativ beeinflusst da dadurch nochmal mehr Wärme eingebracht wird, was die WEZ vergrößert. Wenn man Kerben am Rand einer Naht beseitigen möchte wird die Naht mechanisch abehämmer, gängige Praxis bei Fa.Liebherr. Das dass Gefüge der WEZ im Nachgang bei der Temperaturbehandlung teilweise wieder umklappt und die Aufhärtungen usw. beseitig sollte auf der Hand liegen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Juni 2016)

Auch am Rand der Schweißnaht wirst Du (zumindest bei Fahrradrahmen) eine deutliche Reduktion der Kerben nach dem Smooth Welding erkennen. Da Fahrradrahmen seltener in der Schuppung brechen ist das primäre Ziel durchaus die Reduktion der Kerbwirkung am Rand.

Bei anderen Bauteilen mag die Situation anders sein, aber Hämmern oder Schleifen kommt bei einem Fahrradrahmen nicht so gut 
Wobei das Thema Hämmern sicher interessant wäre, wenn man die Innenseite vernünftig unterstützen würde... glaube nicht, dass es sonst ohne unerwünschte Deformation des Rahmens geht 

EDIT:
Wichtig ist, dass "smooth geweldete" Rahmen (furchtbares denglish) nicht nur warm ausgelagert werden, wie das bei manchen AL 7020 Rahmen der Fall ist. Das in Taiwan meist verwendete AL 6061 muss ohnehin lösungsgelüht, korrekt(!) abgeschreckt und dann warmausgelagert werden. Von daher ist die zusätzliche Wärmeeinbringung zu verkraften.

EDIT2: @Spike777 vermutlich liegen die Unterschiedlichen Zielsetzungen an den besonders dünnen Rohren, die beim Fahrrad zum Einsatz kommen. Ich glaube bei Kränen und sonstigen industriellen Anwendungen kommt die Problematik der dünnen Wandungen (in Relation zur Schweißnaht) nicht so zum tragen.


----------



## Chaotixx (8. Juni 2016)

So ich schraube gerade mit dem MeMyself am ICB rum - und ähm - da ist ja keine Achse dabei? Was für eine Achse wird benötigt? Wir hatten eine DT swiss 12x142 rum liegen - aber die passt nicht! Das gewinde im ICB ist viel grober. Was ist das für ein standard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (8. Juni 2016)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Smooth Welding dient nicht dazu die Kerbwirkung am Rand zu minimieren, sie dient dazu die Kerbwirkung der aneinandergrenzenden Schuppen zu mildern. Am Rand der Schweißnaht befindet sich die Wärmeeinflusszone. Die WEZ wird durch dieses 2. drüber fahren sogar eher negativ beeinflusst da dadurch nochmal mehr Wärme eingebracht wird, was die WEZ vergrößert. Wenn man Kerben am Rand einer Naht beseitigen möchte wird die Naht mechanisch abehämmer, gängige Praxis bei Fa.Liebherr. Das dass Gefüge der WEZ im Nachgang bei der Temperaturbehandlung teilweise wieder umklappt und die Aufhärtungen usw. beseitig sollte auf der Hand liegen.


Eine Schweißnaht bricht aber nicht zwischen den Schuppen sondern wenn sie richtig geschweißt wurde am Übergang ... da hat Stefan sicherlich Recht... siehe hier eine "glatte" Schweißnaht mit so gut wie keinem Einbrand zum Rohr.
So soll´s sein.   
Da sind die ganzen teuren LV-Rahmen und Nicolai etc. der Zeit hinterher ;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juni 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> So ich schraube gerade mit dem MeMyself am ICB rum - und ähm - da ist ja keine Achse dabei? Was für eine Achse wird benötigt? Wir hatten eine DT swiss 12x142 rum liegen - aber die passt nicht! Das gewinde im ICB ist viel grober. Was ist das für ein standard?


Maxle-Standard. Achslänge sollte aber 147mm haben. Also entweder eine RearMaxle von RockShox wenn sie Schnellspanner haben soll, es gibt auch direkt von Alutech eine einfache Achse. Da musst du die Boost-Achse nehmen, die normale ist etwas zu kurz für die fetten Ausfallenden des ICB.


----------



## Chaotixx (8. Juni 2016)

d.h. die hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Maxle-Ultimate-MTB-Boost-Steckachse-Modell-2016-p44287/ sollte passen? 

Wie habt ihr die Reverb eingebaut bekommen? Haben extra die genommen mit quick release vom schlauch - aber das Fitting passt nicht durch die löcher!! Was ist das geheimnis? Dremel?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juni 2016)

Nein, die ist zu lang. Bei der Maxle reicht die normale. Nur bei der Alutechachse musst du die Boost nehmen, warum auch immer. Bei der Reverb wirst du die Leitung vom Hebel abschrauben und dann durch fädeln müssen. Aber die Leitung musst du ja kürzen und entlüften. Der Conectamagix ist nur dazu da sie einfacher demontieren zu können.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (9. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand nen heißen tipp wo in Frankfurt und Umgebung jemand so eine Maxle Achse für hinten hat? in den Online shops hat die überall lieferzeit >: Ich will fahren!!! *heul*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juni 2016)

Die Alutechachse sollte lieferbar sein, hat bei mir zwei Tage gedauert bis die da war. Sonst hilft wohl nur telefonieren. Aber sowas legen sich Shops nur selten auf Lager...
HiBike hat auch nix?


----------



## 115kgbiker (9. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Tape ist dabei aber leider keine Milch.
> Ventile sind 4 Stück dabei.
> Schaltzughülle ist nicht dabei und auch keine Endkappen.
> Schaltzug ist dabei.



Bei mir fehlte nur die Schaltzughülle inkl. der Endkappen. Hatte ich zum Glück alles noch liegen....
Heute nach der Arbeit noch Bremsen entlüften und dann Probefahrt.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (9. Juni 2016)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...kshox-rear-maxle-lite-achs-system/340098.html Also brauche da welche variante? die 142?


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Juni 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die Reverb eingebaut bekommen? Haben extra die genommen mit quick release vom schlauch - aber das Fitting passt nicht durch die löcher!! Was ist das geheimnis? Dremel?


Das Geheimnis ist, dass du den Schlauch auf mindestens einer Seite vom Fitting löst. Weil die Fittinge eingeschraubt sind, kann man das sogar schaffen, ohne den Fitting von der Stütze bzw. dem XLock zu lösen (auf diese Art kein Ölverlust). Da du die Leitung eh kürzen musst, kommst du auf mindestens einer Seite sowieso nicht drum rum. Zur Abdichtung habe ich 'ne kleine Spax-Schraube 2x12 reingeschraubt, da läuft dir das Öl beim Fädeln auch sicher nicht in den Rahmen. Am Besten fädelt es sich aber, wenn man die Leitung beidseitig frei hat, denn dann kannst du beide Rohre von unten einfädeln, was die leichteste Variante ist. So hast du die Leitung verlegt, Stütze und XLock kannst du dann zum Schluss, wenn alles fertig ist, wieder dranschrauben.

Für den Fall der Fälle schadet es nicht, ein wenig Hydrauliköl 2,5WT im Haus zu haben. Zur Entlüftung taugt auch das Formula-Entlüftungs-Kit, das ich zufällig noch rumliegen hatte - also die Gewinde gehen auch in die Reverb.



Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Tape ist dabei aber leider keine Milch.
> Ventile sind 4 Stück dabei.
> Schaltzughülle ist nicht dabei und auch keine Endkappen.
> Schaltzug ist dabei.


Tape ist bei dem E13-LRS schon eingeklebt, Ventile sind auch montiert, Milch liegt bei (auch von E13). Schaltzughülle fehlt - wie gehabt.
Was ich übrigens auch erwartet hatte, sind die Manuals zu Reverb, Gabel und Dämpfer. Aber die gibt's natürlich online.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (9. Juni 2016)

Also in dem Paket von der Rock Shox ist alles dabei - sogar ein entlüftungskit ^^ aber ich hab noch nicht begriffen wie das funktionieren soll. Hatte gestern abend auch soooo keinen bock mehr. Kotze gerade das ich nirgends so eine maxle HEUTE herbekomme.. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (9. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Also in dem Paket von der Rock Shox ist alles dabei - sogar ein entlüftungskit


Wenn du ein Paket von RS hast, ist alles noch einfacher, glaube ich, denn dann ist auch dieser Barb Connector dabei, der das Verlegen erleichtern sollte. Das Entlüften geht genau so, wie man es sich vorstellt.


----------



## 115kgbiker (9. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Was ich übrigens auch erwartet hatte, sind die Manuals zu Reverb, Gabel und Dämpfer. Aber die gibt's natürlich online.



Das stimmt da hätte ich auch mehr erwartet. Was mir auch fehlt ist das Sram Tools zum B-Schrauben einstellen.





Außerdem Wiederspricht sich da die Anleitung. Im Deutschen steht, mann soll messen wenn voll eingefedert ist. Im Englischen steht SAG-Position....
Oder gibt es da nen Trick wie man das ohne Schablone sicher einstellt....

Edit hat es gefunden: 15mm Abstand zwischen Leitrolle und Ritzel


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Juni 2016)

Bin mal gespannt wann heute die Versandbestätigungen eintrudeln


----------



## Mazimm (9. Juni 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann heute die Versandbestätigungen eintrudeln


Wartest du auch auf das Komplettbike ?
Mee too


----------



## pauing (9. Juni 2016)

Wenn die YT Pulle passen würde, wäre das 1A


115kgbiker schrieb:


> Das stimmt da hätte ich auch mehr erwartet. Was mir auch fehlt ist das Sram Tools zum B-Schrauben einstellen.
> Anhang anzeigen 501157
> 
> Außerdem Wiederspricht sich da die Anleitung. Im Deutschen steht, mann soll messen wenn voll eingefedert ist. Im Englischen steht SAG-Position....
> ...


Die Schablone ist wohl noch Zukunftsmusik, soweit ich mich erinnere. Die hatten eine bei Sram da, aber die kommt wohl erst bald auf den Markt. Auf dem Bild siehst du ja schon ungefähr die gewünschte Position ist. In der Regel tritt man in SAG Position. Das obere Röllchen sollte in SAG-Position etwas nach vorne unter das Ritzel richtung Achse wandern. Wenn du nicht gut auf kleine Ritzel schalten kannst, dann sollte man das Röllchen weiter Richtung Achse stellen, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...hauptsächlich gings um's Innenlager. Da ist wenig Platz für's Werkzeug, zumindest für meins.





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Innenlagermontage:
> Es ist auf jeden fall empfehlenswert den Dämpfer zu lösen, damit man den Hinterbau etwas eindrehen kann.



Die Montage mit dem E13-Innenlager-Werkzeug ist bei montiertem Dämpfer imho gar nicht möglich. Auch das bloße Lösen der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme führte nicht zu einem befriedigenden Ergebnis, weswegen ich den Dämpfer ganz demontiert habe. Dabei konnte ich mir gleich mal die Stelle, die für das hier schon besprochene ominöse Knarzen verantwortlich sein soll (tritt ja bei Fox angeblich nicht auf) ansehen und vorsichtshalber noch mal Fett dazu geben.


----------



## ridemore (9. Juni 2016)

For people looking for the correct rear 12x142 QR axle
I have this one and it's perfect:
https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Thru-Axle-Quick-Easy-Maxle-12-x-142-mm


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, kann man da öffentlich drüber reden, oder geht es da schon um Copyright? 

Die Rahmen rohem Aluminium-Look kamen ja nun ohne ein *Stickerset *(die anderen auch, aber da macht es nichts aus). Es gibt bei Alutech ein Stickerset zu kaufen, das aber nicht spezifisch fürs ICB 2.0 ist. Nun ist es ja kein Problem, sich privat irgendwo Sticker aus Vinyl plotten zu lassen, die für das ICB 2.0 passen, die Alutech-Schriftzüge, das Alutech-Logo, das ICB2.0-Logo und eventuell den ICB-Schriftzug, den die eloxierten Rahmen auch haben. Muss halt jemand bauen oder Alutech ist so nett, Vektordaten zu diesem Zweck zur Verfügung zu stellen - irgendwo war so etwas auch schon mal angekündigt (@nuts, @Stefan.Stark?). Wenn sich wer den Rahmen individuell lackieren lassen möchte, wäre solche Daten zum Erstellen von Maskierungen ja auch sinnvoll. 

Nun ist es so, dass solche Arbeiten natürlich um so günstiger werden, je mehr Exemplare man abnimmt. Deswegen würde ich hier mal so in die Runde fragen: *Hätte denn jemand außer mir Interesse an so einem Set?* Lohnt sich dafür die Erstellung eines eigenen Threads?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...kshox-rear-maxle-lite-achs-system/340098.html Also brauche da welche variante? die 142?


Ja, die normale 142er Maxle passt, hat (siehe z.B. HiBike) die nötige 174mm Achslänge. Huschhusch bestellen, sind nurnoch zwei da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Racer (9. Juni 2016)

Hilfe, noch immer keine Versandankündigung fürs EG Komplettbike!


----------



## Mazimm (9. Juni 2016)

Hab auch keine fürs OG :/


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2016)

@zr0werk: ich habe auf jeden Fall  Interesse!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mc_Racer (9. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> ja hey ja
> 
> ich denke da habe ich gute Nachrichten. Die Montage hat heute begonnen, alle Teile sind da, und bis Mittwoch sollen alle Bikes fertig werden. Dann werden die Donnerstag planmäßig verschickt und ab dann liegt's an DHL. Denke also mit Glück noch die Woche, sicher nächste Woche.
> 
> ...


Servus @nuts,
sind die Komplettbikes denn heute an DHL ausgehändigt worden?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die Montage mit dem E13-Innenlager-Werkzeug ist bei montiertem Dämpfer imho gar nicht möglich. Auch das bloße Lösen der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme führte nicht zu einem befriedigenden Ergebnis, weswegen ich den Dämpfer ganz demontiert habe. Dabei konnte ich mir gleich mal die Stelle, die für das hier schon besprochene ominöse Knarzen verantwortlich sein soll (tritt ja bei Fox angeblich nicht auf) ansehen und vorsichtshalber noch mal Fett dazu geben.



Ich habe einfach die komplette Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen dann kommt man sehr gut mit dem Werkzeug an das Innenlager.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Das stimmt da hätte ich auch mehr erwartet. Was mir auch fehlt ist das Sram Tools zum B-Schrauben einstellen.
> Anhang anzeigen 501157
> 
> Außerdem Wiederspricht sich da die Anleitung. Im Deutschen steht, mann soll messen wenn voll eingefedert ist. Im Englischen steht SAG-Position....
> ...



Stellt man die 15 mm mit oder ohne Kette ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (9. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Stellt man die 15 mm mit oder ohne Kette ein?


Mit oder ohne Kette ist egal...die Zähne vom großen Ritzel und Schaltröllchen (außen) sollten die 15mm Abstand zueinander haben. Ob es aber 15mm sein sollen weiß ich nicht...ist bei den Schaltwerken unterschiedlich, aber nicht unter 10mm.


----------



## Tobias (10. Juni 2016)

Kurze Info an alle die gerade ihre Bikes aufbauen: ich hätte einen Fox Float X abzugeben, Setup perfekt für das ICB2 wie beim Obergeschoss spezifiziert. Nagelneu. Bei Interesse --> PN


----------



## Tobias (10. Juni 2016)

@zr0wrk / allgemein zur Innenlagermontage: Wenn das Bike auf den Rädern steht einfach den Luftdruck im Dämpfer reduzieren und alles passt, auch mit e13 Werkzeug. Das volle Drehmoment am Montageständer aufzubringen ist denke ich eh illusorisch


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Juni 2016)

Tobias schrieb:


> @zr0wrk / allgemein zur Innenlagermontage: Wenn das Bike auf den Rädern steht einfach den Luftdruck im Dämpfer reduzieren und alles passt, auch mit e13 Werkzeug.


Gute Idee, aber erstens montiere ich die Räder eigentlich immer als letztes. Wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, das mal anders zu machen. Zweitens musste ich den Dämpfer ohnehin ausbauen, um 'ne Tabelle der Einzelgewichte zu erstellen. So viel Zeit muss sein.



> Das volle Drehmoment am Montageständer aufzubringen ist denke ich eh illusorisch


Kommt drauf an, welche Hebel man gegeneinander setzt. Klar, einfach nur am Werkzeug ziehen, bringt den Montageständer zum Umfallen oder Verdrehen. Aber wenn die Rotation des Innenlagerschlüssels z.B. gegen das Unterrohr abgestützt wird kommt fast gar keine Kraft auf den Montageständer. Ich hatte da bis jetzt nie Probleme.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (10. Juni 2016)

welches werkzeug verwendet ihr da? ich nutze ein ähnliches hierzu: https://www.bike-components.de/de/PRO/Innenlager-Werkzeug-Hollowtech-II-p41667/ und das klappt so komplett problemlos? 

Hinterachse hat natürlich BC verkackt. Radl ist fertig, und es fehlt nur noch der Umwerfer und schlimmer - die hinterachse. NARG


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> welches werkzeug verwendet ihr da?


Meins sieht nicht ganz so schön aus. Für das E13-Innenlager braucht man dann noch zusätzlich das hier.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Juni 2016)

Eines muss man aber sagen: Die Fox-Erklärbär-Videos machen schon 'n bissle Spaß.


----------



## nuts (12. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Meins sieht nicht ganz so schön aus. Für das E13-Innenlager braucht man dann noch zusätzlich das hier.



Das e13-Werkzeug ist bei den Buildkits enthalten!


----------



## zr0wrk (12. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Das e13-Werkzeug ist bei den Buildkits enthalten!


Ach so, klar. Ich wollte keine Verwirrung stiften. Klar, das war dabei. Ich hatte das nur angeführt, weil er fragte, mit welchem Werkzeug wir da so arbeiten.


----------



## Mazimm (12. Juni 2016)

Sind bei dem OG Bikes die Plastikschutzkappen für sie Ethirteen kurbeln dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (12. Juni 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Sind bei dem OG Bikes die Plastikschutzkappen für sie Ethirteen kurbeln dabei?


Nope.


----------



## Mazimm (13. Juni 2016)

Hmmm.... Ist aber normal nur bei dem Kurbelset dabei wenn man es kauft. Einzeln hab ich die nirgends gefunden :/


----------



## trailproof (13. Juni 2016)

Gibt's schon von mehreren Firmen. Die ersten waren glaube ich die Race Face Crank Boots...


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Juni 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Ist aber normal nur bei dem Kurbelset dabei wenn man es kauft.


Vielleicht nicht bei OEM-Ware.


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Juni 2016)

Hat denn jemand schon eine Versandbestätigung für ein Komplettrad bekommen?


----------



## Mazimm (13. Juni 2016)

Nein Versandbestätigung nicht, aber eine Mail mit einem Lieferschein, und eine Info von Basti das die Bikes schon auf dem Weg zu uns sind 
Und das mir die Trackingnummer seperat zu geht.


----------



## isargriller (13. Juni 2016)

Boom! The OG is in town!
Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fantastisch!
Danke an alle Beteiligten!

Edit: mittlerweile Spacer nachgerüstet und Lenkerhöhe angepasst, dazu Kettenstrebenschutz montiert.


----------



## Mc_Racer (13. Juni 2016)

@isargriller cool, in Nato-Grün


----------



## isargriller (13. Juni 2016)

Finde die Farbe wirklich cool (=besonders, aber doch dezent). Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Juni 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Nein Versandbestätigung nicht, aber eine Mail mit einem Lieferschein, und eine Info von Basti das die Bikes schon auf dem Weg zu uns sind
> Und das mir die Trackingnummer seperat zu geht.



Mh, ich hab noch keinerlei Info... mal sehen ob dass noch was wird dieses Jahr :/


----------



## mowood (13. Juni 2016)

Mein Paket hängt jetzt auch schon seit letzten Mittwoch beim DHL. Hoffe das wird nicht inzwischen als Dienstfahrrad missbraucht.

@isargriller Sieht so aus als würde sich das Grün verstärkt im münchner Raum ansiedeln.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2016)

Japp, mein Rahmen hing da auch länger. Eine befreundete Briefzustellerin (bei DHL) erwähnte neulich dass sie in letzter zeit so viele Sperrsendungen haben, vom Grill bis zur Hollywoodschaukel, dass sie die nicht immer alle umgehend zustellen können. So'n Transporter ist dann halt auch irgendwann voll...


----------



## Mc_Racer (13. Juni 2016)

So, ich habe auch meine finale Rechnung heute Abend von Alutech bekommen.
In meinem Kundenkonto auf der Alutech-Seite steht nun auch "versendet", wobei die Daten da nicht wirklich stimmen (Versand am 4.4.16 bzw. ein anderes mal 2.6.16 und schließlich auch 13.6.16).

Es wurde wohl auch mit DHL und nicht DTL (wie auf Facebook angekündigt) versendet. Eine Sendungsnachverfolgung gibt es auch, wobei die Links nicht funktionieren und sich auf der Alutech-Seite im Kreis drehen.

Liebes Alutech-Team, das ist alles noch sehr ausbaufähig! Und dabei auch kein Rocket-Sience! Das schaffen sogar Läden, die sich "Strickliesel" und ähnliches nennen!
Den Social Media Menschen, der auf Facebook verwirrende Infos streut und dann nicht mal auf Postings reagiert, würde ich zudem mal in den Senkel stellen!
Ich habe für Verzögerungen Verständnis, aber nicht für mangelhafte Kommunikation rund um ein "Community"-Bike. Das ist eigentlich ein Widerspruch in sich!

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf mein neues Bike!

@nuts Muss ich irgendwas bezüglich Aufbau beachten, außer Räder reinstecken, Lenker gerade stellen und Pedale montieren? Also fehlt da eventuell die Milch in den Reifen, die Schaltzughüllen oder Endkappen, oder oder oder? Nicht das es mir wie den Built-Kit-Bestellern geht und mir Teile fehlen.


----------



## isargriller (13. Juni 2016)

Also bei meinem Komplettrad war alles dabei, was man zum Fahren braucht (außer Pedale).
Allerdings hatte mein Hinterreifen eine Stelle, an der ein Fleck war, der wie verschmierter Kleber aussah. Hat mich nicht weiter gestört. Auf meiner Trailrunde dann Luftverlust hinten und die Milch taugte nur zum Blasen bilden - natürlich aus besagter Stelle. Musste auf dem Lenker heimrollen und schließlich schieben... Hab jetzt eine neue Portion Milch reingegossen und aufgepumpt. Es zischt weiter. Da es mein erster Kontakt mit schlauchlosen Reifen ist, bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar - der Tipp "neuen Reifen kaufen" zählt aber nicht!
Ansonsten war ich von den Kletterfähigkeiten des Rads an steilen Stellen begeistert (oder lag es am niedrigen Luftdruck hinten )
@mowood das Grün kommt in der Realität noch besser als auf den Bildern.


----------



## trailproof (13. Juni 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> So, ich habe auch meine finale Rechnung heute Abend von Alutech bekommen.
> In meinem Kundenkonto auf der Alutech-Seite steht nun auch "versendet", wobei die Daten da nicht wirklich stimmen (Versand am 4.4.16 bzw. ein anderes mal 2.6.16 und schließlich auch 13.6.16).
> 
> Es wurde wohl auch mit DHL und nicht DTL (wie auf Facebook angekündigt) versendet. Eine Sendungsnachverfolgung gibt es auch, wobei die Links nicht funktionieren und sich auf der Alutech-Seite im Kreis drehen.
> ...



Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich muss aber sagen dass ich nie im Kundenkonto nachgesehen, sondern nur per Mail kommuniziert habe. Alles super. Versandbestätigung, Link zu DHL (direkt zu meinem Paket, musste keine Trackingnummer mehr eingeben) und dann war das Bike einen Tag früher da (Österreich) als von DHL angegeben. Passt.

Finde nebenbei die Beschwerde-Postings hier übertrieben. War das Bike eben ein Monat später da, na und? Das alte wird eh erst verkauft wenn mir das neue zusagt. Alutech ist eine kleine Firma mit vier, fünf Leuten (oder so). Dafür ist das Ergebnis super! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (13. Juni 2016)

Eine Frage hätte ich doch:
Warum sind die Gewinde für einen außen verlegten Zug einer Telestütze auf der linken Seite??? Der Hebel wird doch bei 1-fach Schaltung zu 99% links montiert (anstatt dem linken Schalthebel). Wenn ich dann schön im Bogen um das Steuerrohr verlegen will müssten die Anschläge doch rechts und nicht links sein (so wie auch bei Teibun, etc.)


----------



## Mc_Racer (13. Juni 2016)

trailproof schrieb:


> Finde nebenbei die Beschwerde-Postings hier übertrieben. War das Bike eben ein Monat später da, na und?


Ich habe ja geschrieben, das ich Verständnis für Verzögerungen habe, solange sie denn vernünftig kommuniziert werden. Leider passiert das aber meist erst im Nachhinein.
By the way, es war ursprünglich von Liefertermin April die Rede, mit etwas Glück sogar März! Jetzt sind wir satt im Juni drin!
Wenn ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis erzähle, das ich vor über einem halben Jahr einen Betrag von >2.000 € an eine kleine Bike-Firma überwiesen habe, dann gucken die mich schon ungläubig an! Nein, ich mache mir keine Sorgen!

Auch eine kleine Firma kann für einen akzeptablen Informationsfluss sorgen und spart sich damit viele individuelle Nachfragen, deren Beantwortung deutlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Zudem sollte man sich zu Beginn eines Projektes mit dem Namen "Internet Community Bike" eine gewisse Kommunikationsstrategie zurechtlegen, sonst fällt einem das immer wieder auf die Füsse. Dazu zählen auch Fehlinformationen!

Wir werden sicher die letzten Tage bis zum Eintreffen des ICB 2.0 auch noch überstehen, nichtsdestotrotz kann man ja schon mal für zukünftige Projekte vorbauen 

Cheers


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Juni 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> Boom! The OG is in town!
> Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fantastisch!


Mach doch die gelben Ringe aus den Bremsen und die Schrumpfkappe von der Steckachse noch ab.

Was die Lecks im Hinterreifen angeht: Der lässt sich tatsächlich etwas bitten. Hier zeigt der Kollege, wie man ein Tubeless-System installiert. Ich mache genau die beiden Dinge, die er zeigt: schütteln und dabei das Rad drehen, anschließend das Rad auf die Seite legen (ein Eimer hilft dabei, eventuell was unterlegen, wenn es suppt). Auf die Art habe ich den Riddler nicht nachfüllen müssen (120 ml Latex-Milch sind ja auch schon viel) und nach zwei Versuchen war er dicht. Dann noch eine Rund um den Block, dann dichten sich die kleinen Löcher schon ab.


----------



## LC4Fun (14. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Dann noch eine Rund um den Block, dann dichten sich die kleinen Löcher schon ab.



Tubeless kann einige Ausfahrten dauern bis alles dicht ist... und achte auf den Luftdruck! Wenn Du zuviel drin hast bekommst Du grösseren "Löcher" kaum dicht. Ich hab als extrem Beispiel nen RR Laufradsatz tubeless mit Milch. Der wird vor jeder Tour auf ca. 5,5bar gepumpt und kommt immer mit ca. 2,5-3bar zurück - aber die hält er dann


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Tubeless kann einige Ausfahrten dauern bis alles dicht ist... und achte auf den Luftdruck! Wenn Du zuviel drin hast bekommst Du grösseren "Löcher" kaum dicht.


Ja, klar, mit zuviel Druck läuft die Milch einfach so raus. Beim Riddler hab ich zur Erstmontage (ohne Milch) 2,5 Bar draufgegeben, dann mit Milch 2,0 Bar. Das hat, wie gesagt, zu Beginn ziemlich geblubbert, war dann im zweiten Versuch aber dicht. Nach der Ausfahrt hatte ich dann trotzdem wieder ein bisschen Latex außen am Reifen, aber er hält die Luft jetzt schon seit drei Tagen. *Klopf auf Holz*


----------



## memyselfundRadl (14. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die Kettenschutz dingers sind? Ich hab mir einen bestellt, aber der ist um welten zu klein. 

zum tubeless: 
Wenn der Reifen eine stelle hat wo es da nur so raussprudelt, kannst du das auch von innen mit einem flicken, ähm flicken. Wie beim Schlauch auch. Aber wenn der neue reifen da eine stelle hat, würde ich das reklamieren. Ich war über das tubeless eigentlich überrascht. Bei meinen Waldautobahn reifen (Conti Race King) siffte nichts, und die waren direkt mehr oder weniger dicht (haben über 4 tage nen bar verloren) Mal gucken wie das wird wenn ich die Schwalbe Fat Alberts drauf packe.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die Kettenschutz dingers sind? Ich hab mir einen bestellt, aber der ist um welten zu klein.


Was meinst du? Das, was der @Comfortbiker installiert hat? 



> Aber wenn der neue reifen da eine stelle hat, würde ich das reklamieren.


Das wirst du nicht reklamieren können. Dass der Reifen bei ersten Aufpumpen entlang der Linie Seitenwand/Lauffläche einreißt, ist normal. Zumindest erlebe ich das öfter. Allerdings war der WTB Riddler schon eine Nummer für sich. So hat sich bei mir auch keiner der Super-Leichtbau-Reifen unter 400 g angestellt.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (14. Juni 2016)

Naja das was der installiert hat, ist nen schlauch mit kabelbindern ^^ ich wollte was das besser zu den eleganten linien vom ICB passt ^^


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Naja das was der installiert hat, ist nen schlauch mit kabelbindern


Ich dachte, du meinst diese Haifischflosse. Allerdings kenne ich außer seinem bislang kein ICB2.0, das mit Kettenstrebenschutz daherkäme.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Naja das was der installiert hat, ist nen schlauch mit kabelbindern ^^ ich wollte was das besser zu den eleganten linien vom ICB passt ^^


Der Schlauch ist ein Neoprenüberzug in Carbonoptik mit Klettverschluss, gesichert durch Kabelbinder.  So habe ich ein klapperfreien Rundumschutz. Und wenn du den Rahmen richtig schützen möchtest... packst du noch die Kettenstrebe auf der linken und beide Sitzstreben ein, dort wo die Schuhe immer vorbei kommen und anstoßen. 
Bis jetzt habe ich alle verschiedene Varianten relativ schnell zerstört...durch Kette und Schuh. Deswegen mache ich da kein Gesumse und packe dran was hilft. Alle Folien oder dergleichen schützen nur begrenzt den Rahmen und dämpfen die Geräusche nicht gut. 

So ein Schutz verschandelt immer ein Bike aber eine Alternative wären vom Hersteller angegossene Protektoren...auch für's Unterrohr 

Edit... für's "schöne" Foto wäre das Zeugs schnell abgeschnitten, im Gegensatz zu allen Klebevarianten. Aber ich zeige meine Räder immer im Einsatzmodudus.  

Eigentlich müssten die Räder mit Fahrer auf's Bild...und wehe, da hängt ein zu Fleisch gewordener Bierkübel im Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2016)

sehr spärlicher Schutz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zu kurz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




passt


----------



## trailproof (14. Juni 2016)

Kann zu den WTB Reifen nichts sagen, aber generell habe ich die letzten Jahre gar keine Probleme mehr mit Tubeless (Notubes, American Classic Laufräder mit Schwalbe RR, NN, HD, MM und Maxxis High Roller). Reifen rauf aufpumpen, Bums, Luft raus, Milch durchs Ventil rein, aufpumpen, fertig. Alles auch ohne Milch dicht. Die Milch kommt nur mehr für ev. Durchstiche rein. 
Kein Vergleich zu den ersten Crossmax in den 90ern ;-)
Wir haben damals sogar normale DT Felgen mit normalen Reifen dicht bekommen...


----------



## memyselfundRadl (14. Juni 2016)

@Comfortbiker Oh, dann hab ich das einfach nicht richtig erkannt. Was für einen Schutz verwendest du da? Ich war bisher nicht im richtig wilden gelände, aber hätte das gerne bevor ich macken drin hab.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker Oh, dann hab ich das einfach nicht richtig erkannt. Was für einen Schutz verwendest du da? Ich war bisher nicht im richtig wilden gelände, aber hätte das gerne bevor ich macken drin hab.


Schau hier...
https://www.athleteshop.de/pro-kett...qrTXaPDJNm7YZDU1OCJQvlFu1TmPgsn0eIaAvwD8P8HAQ
...die anderen Stellen habe ich mit Rahmenschutzfolie, am besten mit matter Oberfläche, abgeklebt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juni 2016)

Ich nutze bevorzugt Lenkerband. Das lässt sich gut wickeln wenn man es mal halbwegs raus hat und ist tatsächlich ziemlich robust. Die Enden ordentlich mit gut klebenden Isoband fixieren und gut. Sieht dann auch ordentlich aus.


----------



## Mazimm (14. Juni 2016)

Also ich hab keine Trackingnummer bekommen nur eine Mail mit einem Lieferschein :/
Und laut Website ist es auch noch nicht versandt.
Weis auch nicht wie ich dran bin :/


----------



## Mazimm (14. Juni 2016)

Hat schon jemand ein Komplettbike bekommen außer isagriller?
Bzw eine Tracking Id?


----------



## Walroß (14. Juni 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein Komplettbike bekommen außer isagriller?
> Bzw eine Tracking Id?


Nein, ich warte auch noch. Aber wenigstens ist das Wetter scheiße


----------



## Ochiba63 (14. Juni 2016)

Hat man ein richtig geiles Bike und dann das Wetter und man kommt nicht zum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (14. Juni 2016)

So, mein Buildkit ist heute eingetrudelt. Ein gutes Gefühl den Rahmen endlich in den Händen zu halten, auch wenn es bei mir mit dem Fahren noch etwas dauert.
Etwas entteuschend, auch bei mir fehlen Kleinteile. Die Schaltzughülle + Endkappen, die Tubeless-Milch, Schrauben für Bremssattel.


Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Find ich nicht schön ich finde in einem Builtkit sollte alles drin sein um das Bike aufbauen zu können.
> Verbrauchsmaterial sind Bremsbeläge aber keine Schaltzughüllen und Endkappen.
> Milch gehört einfach auch ins Builtkit. Fertig.


Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2016)

mowood schrieb:


> (...) auch bei mir fehlen Kleinteile. Die Schaltzughülle + Endkappen, die Tubeless-Milch, Schrauben für Bremssattel.


Da haben sie wohl nur den Bremsadapter nachgelegt, aber vergessen, dass nun auch zwei Schrauben mehr notwendig sind. Die Schrauben zu den Bremssätteln lagen den Bremsen bei. Milch? War bei mir dabei. E*Thirteen stand drauf. Ach so, kann sein, dass das beim EG wieder anders ist, ich weiß ja nicht, was du bekommen hast. Schaltzughülle - wie gehabt. So was hat der normale Schrauber wohl auf der Rolle ("Verbrauchsmaterial").  

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!


----------



## mowood (14. Juni 2016)

@zr0wrk Es wird ein Erdgeschoss, allerdings auf Abwegen. Der Bremsadapter für vorne ist incl. Schrauben dabei, nur hinten fehlen sie.

Hat jemand schon seine Hinterbremse außen verlegt?
Im Rahmen bei der Dämpferaufnahme befindet sich ein Innengewinde, allerdings bei mir ohne Halterung. Ist das Loch dafür vorgesehen und hat jemand einen Tip für eine entsprechende Schraubhalterung?


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2016)

Halterungen zur externen Zugverlegung lagen bei mir einzeln bei, ebenso wie jene zur inneren Verlegung. Da ich sie nicht verwendet habe, habe ich sie auch nicht gezählt. Gewinde dafür gibts am Oberrohr für die Stütze und am Unterrohr für die Bremse. Sollten die Klemmungen für die interne Verlegung nich gleichzeitig eine extern verlegte Leitung klemmen können? Ich erinnere mich, das so gelesen zu haben.


----------



## 115kgbiker (14. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Da haben sie wohl nur den Bremsadapter nachgelegt, aber vergessen, dass nun auch zwei Schrauben mehr notwendig sind. Die Schrauben zu den Bremssätteln lagen den Bremsen bei. Milch? War bei mir dabei. E*Thirteen stand drauf. Ach so, kann sein, dass das beim EG wieder anders ist, ich weiß ja nicht, was du bekommen hast. Schaltzughülle - wie gehabt. So was hat der normale Schrauber wohl auf der Rolle ("Verbrauchsmaterial").
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!



Bei meinem Nachgeliefertem Adapter lagen auch zwei zusätzliche Schrauben bei.

@mowood 
Wenn dir noch Halter fehlen sag bescheid. Kannst meine haben...


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Bei meinem Nachgeliefertem Adapter lagen auch zwei zusätzliche Schrauben bei.


  Meiner kommt morgen. Der nachträglich georderte BFO-Adapter ist allerdings heute schon in der Post. 



> @mowoodWenn dir noch Halter fehlen sag bescheid. Kannst meine haben...


Die sollte er aber von mindestens AT bekommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (14. Juni 2016)

Danke @115kgbiker fürs Angebot. Ich werde mal Alutech anschreiben.
Wenn Adapter und Schrauben normal dabei sind, dann vielleicht ja auch für mich.


----------



## mowood (14. Juni 2016)

Ein Entlüftungskit für die Sattelstütze ist aber normal nicht enthalten, oder?


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Juni 2016)

mowood schrieb:


> Ein Entlüftungskit für die Sattelstütze ist aber normal nicht enthalten, oder?


Nope.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juni 2016)

mowood schrieb:


> Ein Entlüftungskit für die Sattelstütze ist aber normal nicht enthalten, oder?


Bei Einzelkauf... Ja.


----------



## mowood (14. Juni 2016)

Die Halterungen für die Züge sind aufgetaucht! Hatten sich im Verpackungsmaterial versteckt. Bremse werde ich gegen eine XT tauschen, da werden sich sicherlich noch Schrauben finden. Jetzt freu ich mich aufs schrauben.


----------



## Mc_Racer (16. Juni 2016)

So, ich hab gestern mein Erdgeschoss erhalten! Kam dann weder mit DHL noch mit DTL - sondern mit Hermes. Und ein Nachbar hat den riesigen Karton angenommen.

Reifen sind bereits mit Milch befüllt und das e13-Kurbel-Werkzeug lag neben zwei Tokens/Gummipuffer für die Pike ebenfalls bei! Perfekt!
Ansonsten Lenker, Hebeleien und Sattel einstellen, Pedale dran, Luft in Reifen und Federelemente und fertig!

Morgen dann auf dem Trail...


----------



## Mazimm (16. Juni 2016)

Sehr geil 
Die Österreicher (wenn noch welche warten) müssen noch etwas warten :/ da werden die Pakete zu Alutech gesendet und von dort umverpackt und per DHL zu uns gesendet.
Da Hermes anscheinend nur DE liefert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> So, ich hab gestern mein Erdgeschoss erhalten! Kam dann weder mit DHL noch mit DTL - sondern mit Hermes. Und ein Nachbar hat den riesigen Karton angenommen.
> 
> Reifen sind bereits mit Milch befüllt und das e13-Kurbel-Werkzeug lag neben zwei Tokens/Gummipuffer für die Pike ebenfalls bei! Perfekt!
> Ansonsten Lenker, Hebeleien und Sattel einstellen, Pedale dran, Luft in Reifen und Federelemente und fertig!
> ...



Vergiss nicht die Sattelstütze zu versenken... sonst reißt die Hose wenn du aufsteigst und die Stütze ist ausgefahren.


----------



## Mazimm (16. Juni 2016)

Token sehr nice 
Ob die beim OG auch dabei sind ?


----------



## isargriller (16. Juni 2016)

Also bei meinem Komplett-OG war kein Zubehör (Token, Werkzeug...) dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Racer (16. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht die Sattelstütze zu versenken... sonst reißt die Hose wenn du aufsteigst und die Stütze ist ausgefahren.



Wo geht die innenliegende Leitung der Sattelstütze eigentlich hin, wenn ich die komplett tiefer einstelle? Hab sie runterbekommen, war aber erst ein bisschen widerspenstig, dann ging es relativ leicht...


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Wo geht die innenliegende Leitung der Sattelstütze eigentlich hin, wenn ich die komplett tiefer einstelle? Hab sie runterbekommen, war aber erst ein bisschen widerspenstig, dann ging es relativ leicht...


Da hast du jetzt die Leitung um's Tretlager/Innenlager gewickelt.   
Du musst gleichzeitig, wenn du die Stütze in das Sitzrohr schiebst, unten die Leitung aus dem Rohr ziehen...die Halterungen am Unterrohr lösen und auch hier die Leitung nachnehmem. Wenn nach dem Anpassen der Sitzhöhe alles passt...Leitung vorn am Drücker kürzen.
Genug Länge der Leitung lassen...mindestens die Länge die du brauchst um die Stütze komplett aus dem Rahmen zu ziehen ohne den Drücker von der Leitung abschrauben zu müssen . (ca.30cm...und mehr, je nach Lenkerbreite)

Zum Kürzen:
Drücker vom Lenker Schrauben. 
Verstellschraube auf max Volumen drehen...also rausdrehen oder gegen den Uhrzeigerlauf, die Leitung vom Drücker drehen gegen Uhrzeigerlauf, sauber kürzen ohne Öl aus der Leitung zu verlieren, Leitung wieder aufschrauben. Falls doch Öl ausgelaufen ist...wieder auffüllen.
Alles wieder am Lenker montieren(ca.15 - 17cm von Außenkannte Lenker)... aber nur so fest, daß sich die Bremshebel mit etwas Druck noch verdrehen lassen. So brechen sie bei einem Sturz nicht gleich ab weil sie sich verdrehen können.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn nach dem Anpassen der Sitzhöhe alles passt...Leitung vorn am Drücker kürzen.


Dabei aber darauf achten, die Leitungslänge *reichlich *zu bemessen, denn für spätere Enlüftungen musst du die Stütze wieder aus dem Rahmen ziehen können, ohne die Leitung vom XLock zu trennen!



> *Verstellschraube auf max Volumen drehen...*


Wichtig! Ich hatte das zunächst vergessen und dann reichte der Druck in der Hydraulikleitung nicht, um die Stütze zu entriegeln.

Bei der Fox 34 im OG sind keine Token für eine RockShox Pike dabei. Neinneinnein.  (Auch keine anderen.)


----------



## isargriller (16. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Bei der Fox 34 im OG sind keine Token für eine RockShox Pike dabei. Neinneinnein.  (Auch keine anderen.)


Erwischt!


----------



## nuts (16. Juni 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> Erwischt!


wenn jemand welche will: habe hier noch welche rumliegen und verschenke sie gern.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Juni 2016)

ICB2.0 Tuning Kit - Titan, Alu, Delrin.


----------



## Jobici (16. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ICB2.0 Tuning Kit - Titan, Alu, Delrin.


Cool. Könntest du Details und bei den Schrauben/Bolzen die Quellen nennen?


----------



## Mc_Racer (16. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ICB2.0 Tuning Kit - Titan, Alu, Delrin.



Super, wäre auch an Details wie Gewichtserparnis, Preis etc interessiert. So für Weihnachten...


----------



## Mc_Racer (16. Juni 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Komplett-OG war kein Zubehör (Token, Werkzeug...) dabei.


Lag beim Erdgeschoss in einem Sram-Karton bei. Inkl. Montageanleitungen und Garantiezettelzeugs für diverse Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isargriller (16. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> wenn jemand welche will: habe hier noch welche rumliegen und verschenke sie gern.


Pfannkuchen, Token oder e13-Werkzeug?


----------



## Tomster1980 (16. Juni 2016)

Mein Rahmenset hab ich heute abgeholt, ich bin hier raus..


----------



## LC4Fun (16. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du meinst diese Haifischflosse. Allerdings kenne ich außer seinem bislang kein ICB2.0, das mit Kettenstrebenschutz daherkäme.



Doch,meins! Fein angepasster Mursh-Guard!


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Juni 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Super, wäre auch an Details wie Gewichtserparnis, Preis etc interessiert.


Die Details gibt's später. Voerst nur das Gesamtgewicht: 12,81 kg. Wenn die Black Lock 12.3 hier ist, fallen noch mal 50 g.


----------



## nuts (17. Juni 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> Pfannkuchen, Token oder e13-Werkzeug?



 Token.


----------



## trailproof (17. Juni 2016)

@nuts nochmal die Frage: warum Verlegung für externe Stütze links am Oberrohr? Remote ist doch links. 

Irgendwelche Ideen wie das schön zu lösen wäre?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (17. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Die Details gibt's später. Voerst nur das Gesamtgewicht: 12,81 kg. Wenn die Black Lock 12.3 hier ist, fallen noch mal 50 g.


Anderer Thread. Die Preise kann sich ja jeder selbst zusammensuchen. Manche Sachen gibt's hier günstiger, andere dort. Aber eines ist sicher: Tuning ist leider nicht ganz günstig. Abgesehen von den Leichtbau-Achsen, dem Lenker und dem Sattel, sind die Erträge in Gramm nur für die Excel-Tabelle. Einmal durch den Schlamm und das Rad wiegt 200g mehr.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. Juni 2016)

trailproof schrieb:


> @nuts nochmal die Frage: warum Verlegung für externe Stütze links am Oberrohr? Remote ist doch links.
> 
> Irgendwelche Ideen wie das schön zu lösen wäre?
> 
> Danke



Moin Trailproof,

am besten den Hebel rechts montieren => der Gedanke war, dass viele ne Matchmaker-Kombi verwenden werden. Geht natürlich auch ohne Matchmaker, evtl. mit leichten Einbußen bei der Ergonomie, je nach Kombination von Trigger und Stütze. Außerdem isses (technisch gesehen) ja kein Weltuntergang, wenn eine Leitung (oder alle) nicht ums Steuerrohr herum geht... ästhetisch gesehen isses für machen natürlich der Untergang des Universums 

Dachte eigentlich wir hätten bei der Zugführung alle Möglichkeiten und Unmöglichkeiten erschlagen, aber es beweist sich mal wieder als unmöglich...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## trailproof (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo Stefan!
Danke für die Antwort. Es geht primär nicht um die Optik sondern ev. Scheuern am Steuerrohr. Ich werde eine KS Lev mit Specialized Remote verwenden. Habe aber schon eine andere Idee. Bilder folgen 

Cheers


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Juni 2016)

Also der Riddler am Hinterrad hat sich heute bei mir extrem unbeliebt gemacht. Die letzten Tage hat er die Luft zumindest einen halben Tag gehalten, so dass Feierabendtouren gut zu machen waren. Heute hat er mich nach einer Stunde hängen lassen. Also 5 km nach hause schieben. 

Na, mal sehen, ich hab jetzt beide Räder noch mal ausgebaut und mit etwas Überdruck (2,5 Bar) und viel schütteln soweit bekommen, dass sie diesen Druck erst mal halten. Ich hoffe, dass sie dann die 2 Bar oder weniger, die ich normalerweise fahre, besser halten als bisher. Der Vigilante am Vorderrad hielt den Druck zumindest mehrere Tage. Von den Reifen bin ich in dieser Hinsicht echt überrascht, bei dem Gewicht stellen sich andere nicht so an, was die Tubeless-Fähigkeiten angeht.


----------



## pauing (22. Juni 2016)

Bei mir macht der Riddler keine Probleme bzgl. tubeless. 
Ich hatte bisher recht viel Spaß mit dem Reifen, weil man schön mit dem Heck spielen kann. 
Aber ein Trail Boss als Allrounder hätte mir besser gefallen


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juni 2016)

Ich gehe da inzwischen von einem Fertigungsfehler aus. Beim ersten Aufpumpen sind auf beiden Seiten jeweils an der gleichen Position auf einer Linie von vielleicht 5 cm kleine Löcher aufgerissen. Das kenne ich von Leichtbau-Reifen wie dem Schwalbe Rocket Ron, dort tun sich solche Löcher zwischen Seitenwand und Lauffläche aber eher zufällig verteilt auf und lassen sich auch relativ gut abdichten, weil sie sehr klein sind. Beim Riddler waren die Löcher so groß, dass die Tubeless-Milch richtig rausgesuppt ist, und ich letzten Endes zwar große Latex-Wülste an beiden Außenseiten des Reifens hatte (weil der fragliche Bereich auf beiden Seiten an derselben Position ist, waren diese schön symmetrisch angeordnet), dieser aber trotzdem nicht dicht war. Nun habe ich die Latexreste entfernt und die Löcher, die sich da aufgetan haben, sind mit bloßem Auge zu erkennen. Es sieht ein bisschen aus, als hätte der Reifen ein Ekzem.

Positiv vermelden kann ich allerdings, dass gestern die zweite Steckachse, die Black Lock 12.3, geliefert wurde - schneller als erwartet. Außerdem liegen inzwischen schwarze Fittings für die Maguras bereit, so dass hier noch ein bisschen Tuning zu erwarten ist. Schwarze Ti-Schrauben für die Reverb sind auch schon verbaut.


----------



## 115kgbiker (22. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> schwarze Fittings für die Maguras



Wo hast du die denn gefunden?


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn gefunden?


titaniumplanet.com
Leider nicht ganz billig, denn man benötigt ja zwei solcher Sets. Versand ging fix - dafür dass es aus einem Nicht-EU-Land kommt.


----------



## 115kgbiker (22. Juni 2016)

Danke, die kannte ich noch nicht.
Du hast mich auf einige blöde Ideen gebracht mit deinen letzten Posts. Hatte den Warenkorb schon mehrmals mit Titanschrauben und Leichtbauachsen gefüllt. Leider/Zum Glück ist für diesen Monat kein spielgeld mehr über...


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juni 2016)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Leider/Zum Glück ist für diesen Monat kein spielgeld mehr über...


Dann halt ... später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (22. Juni 2016)

Apropos Reifen. Also dass da beim Aufpumpen Löcher entstehen finde ich absolut inakzeptabel und würde ich reklamieren. Das erinnert mich an noch nicht Tubeless bzw. TL Ready Reifen, beziehungsweise an die erste Generation TL Ready (UST war damals ja einfach sauschwer aber dicht). Da haben Racing Ralph, Nobby Nick z.B. mini Löchlein gehabt durch die die Milch rausgespritzt ist. Diese waren aber auch nach ein paar Sekunden wieder verschlossen. Seit vier, fünf Jahren passiert das überhaupt nicht mehr und eigentlich sollte jeder Tubeless Easy, etc. Reifen auch ohne Milch dicht halten.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juni 2016)

trailproof schrieb:


> Also dass da beim Aufpumpen Löcher entstehen finde ich absolut inakzeptabel und würde ich reklamieren.


Ich hab mich damit mal an Alutech gewendet, die fragen mal bei WTB nach. Gerade der Umstand, dass es auf beiden Seiten an der gleichen Stelle in diesem begrenzten Bereich ist, deutet imho doch auf ein Problem mit diesem einen Reifen hin. Gerade auch weil andere ähnliche Probleme mit dem Riddler ja gar nicht haben.


----------



## Mazimm (22. Juni 2016)

Yeaahhh
Bike ist endlich zu Hause 
Es ist der Hanmer


----------



## isargriller (22. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Gerade auch weil andere ähnliche Probleme mit dem Riddler ja gar nicht haben.


Da hast Du meine Riddler-Geschichte übersehen - bei mir sind diese kleinen Löcher auf einer Linie allerdings nur auf einer Seite. Mittlerweile hält es aber einigermaßen dicht.


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Juni 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> Da hast Du meine Riddler-Geschichte übersehen


Neee, tatsächlich hatte ich deinen Fall die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf, zumal ich dir ja noch erzählt hatte, wie es bei mir (vorläufig) funktioniert hat. Unten mal ein paar Fotos von der Misere:

















So wie auf den beiden oberen Bildern sieht es nach einer halben Stunde Fahrt aus. Vorher hatte der Reifen 18 Stunden 2 Bar gehalten, allerdings, ohne bewegt zu werden. Schön zu sehen, dass es auf beiden Seiten des Reifens dieselbe Stelle ist. Unten eine der beiden Stellen mal gesäubert. Da haben sich ganz schöne Löcher aufgetan.

Ich weiß nicht, wie die Karkassen bei den WTB-Reifen übereinandergelegt werden, aber offenbar drückt an dieser einen Stelle die Luft zwischen den Lagen raus und die dünne Gummiwand ist dann kein Hindernis mehr. Ärgerlich, dass sich das auch mit TL-Milch nicht selbst verschließt, sondern während der Fahrt immer wieder neu aufreißt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Juni 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Neee, tatsächlich hatte ich deinen Fall die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf, zumal ich dir ja noch erzählt hatte, wie es bei mir (vorläufig) funktioniert hat. Unten mal ein paar Fotos von der Misere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...so bindest du den losen Kies auf dem Trail   

Meine Spezis haben aber auch lange gebraucht um einigermaßen dicht zu werden. Die Milch ist zwar nicht so extrem zur Seite rausgekommen, aber an mehreren Stellen ist es auch jetzt immer nochmal feucht. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/06...-fuers-hinterrad-vorstellung-kurzfahrbericht/


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Meine Spezis haben aber auch lange gebraucht um einigermaßen dicht zu werden. Die Milch ist zwar nicht so extrem zur Seite rausgekommen, aber an mehreren Stellen ist es auch jetzt immer nochmal feucht.


Ich kenne das, wie gesagt, von so Leichtbaureifen, wie Rocket Ron oder Thunder Burt, dass die auch erst 'ne Weile brauchen, ehe alle Schwachstellen dicht sind. Da habe ich inzwischen auch so meine Techniken entwickelt, das zu beschleunigen. Aber ein Reifen, der mehr als das Doppelte wiegt? Am fehlenden Material kann es ja kaum liegen.


----------



## Mazimm (24. Juni 2016)

Wie geht es euch mit den Ethirteen Laufrädern ?
Bzw mit dem Freilauf? Ist das Normal das auf den niedrigsten gängen die kurbel schon mitangetrieben wird bzw der Freilauf schwerrgängig ist ?
Lauft keine 2 Sekunden nach wenn ich mal runter trette und das rad am Montageständer habe. (Bremse schleift nicht nein )


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Juni 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass auf den niedrigsten Gängen die Kurbel schon mitangetrieben wird bzw. der Freilauf schwergängig ist? Läuft keine 2 Sekunden nach, wenn ich mal runter trete und das Rad am Montageständer habe.


Kann ich bis jetzt nicht bestätigen. Laut ist er, der Freilauf. Aber er hat ja auch mehrere riesige Resonanzkörper.

Übrigens habe ich Antwort bezüglich des Reifens (@isargriller). WTB geht auch von einem Produktionsfehler aus, entschuldigen sich und ich bekomme einen neuen Reifen. Ist zwar erst mal schade um die zwei Gelegenheiten, wo das Teil wirklich Nerven gekostet hat, aber wenn nun alles gut wird, ist ja alles gut. 

*UPDATE:* Der neue Reifen kam Samstag an, ließ sich easy montieren und hielt die Luft sofort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (24. Juni 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Ist das Normal das auf den niedrigsten gängen die kurbel schon mitangetrieben wird bzw der Freilauf schwerrgängig ist ?


Nein, ist nicht normal. Zumindest habe ich das Problem nicht Aber soweit ich weiß, kann/muss man an den Naben die Vorspannung einstellen. Vielleicht lässt sich das Problem damit schon beheben.


----------



## Mazimm (24. Juni 2016)

Leider nein, es wird zwar noch blöder wenn ich diese mehr spanne. Doch wenn es komplett locker is lauft es auch nicht sauber :/


----------



## isargriller (24. Juni 2016)

@zr0wrk Danke für die Info!
@Mazimm bist Du schon mit dem Rad gefahren? Komischerweise war es bei mir so, dass das von Dir geschilderte Phänomen bei mir vor der ersten Ausfahrt auch auftrat. Seither kann ich das Mitdrehen der Kurbeln aber nicht mehr beobachten.


----------



## Mazimm (24. Juni 2016)

Habs am mi bekommen da bin ich nur ein paar kleine runden ums haus gefahrn.
Do bin ich eine Tour mit 60km 1100hm gefahren und bei ca 40km da hat die kasette bei den untern gängen zum knarzen begonnen und der freilauf war auch viel schwerrgängiger.
Nach einem langen anstieg auf den ersten zweiten gang war wieder alles perfekt. Nach dem zerlegen der kasette und schmieren war das knarzen weg doch der Freilauf wurde schwerrgängiger.
Ethirteen war so nett und hat mir mal ein paar verschiedene spacer auf sen weg gesendet die evtl. Abhilfe schaffen sollten.
Ich werde gerne berichten.


----------



## LC4Fun (25. Juni 2016)

wenn die Kurbel Mitläuft kann es auch am falsch montierten Freilauf hängen. Bei Hope passiert mir das als der Dichtring nicht exakt saß und bei einem anderen LRS als das Lagerspiel zu stramm war


----------



## pauing (26. Juni 2016)

Bei mir war das auch mal kurz bei einer hope nabe, nachdem ich die Sperrklinken mit etwas zu viel Fett gefettet hatte das hat sich aber schnell wieder gelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powtin (5. Juli 2016)

Bei mir haben die Reifen auch einige Zeit mit 4 Bar und mehrfachem aufpumpen gebraucht um wirklich dicht zu sein. Inzwischen hälts gut. 

Hat noch jemand das Problem mit knarzendem und doch sehr, zur Seite, beweglichem Hinterbau? Ja, Schrauben sind alle gecheckt und festgezogen


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juli 2016)

Powtin schrieb:


> Bei mir haben die Reifen auch einige Zeit mit 4 Bar und mehrfachem aufpumpen gebraucht um wirklich dicht zu sein. Inzwischen hälts gut.


4 Bar? Ich glaube, das ist jenseits dessen, was auf der Felge als Maximaldruck angegeben war. Oder auf dem Reifen? Müsste ich noch mal nachsehen. 



> Hat noch jemand das Problem mit knarzendem und doch sehr, zur Seite, beweglichem Hinterbau? Ja, Schrauben sind alle gecheckt und festgezogen


Knarzende Hinterbauten und was sich dagegen mach lässt sind hier gerade Thema.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2016)

Powtin schrieb:


> Bei mir haben die Reifen auch einige Zeit mit 4 Bar und mehrfachem aufpumpen gebraucht um wirklich dicht zu sein. Inzwischen hälts gut.
> 
> Hat noch jemand das Problem mit knarzendem und doch sehr, zur Seite, beweglichem Hinterbau? Ja, Schrauben sind alle gecheckt und festgezogen


Wenn der Hinterbau seitliches Spiel hat könntest du die Hauptlager mit der Achse etwas nachspannen. Aber nur soweit bis gerade so kein Spiel mehr zu spüren ist. Zu straff und die Lager gehen kaputt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Achtung!... die rote Achse ist eingeschraubt, mit der gelben Verschlussschraube spannst du das Lager nachdem die Klemmung gelöst wurde.


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Juli 2016)

Wer von euch fährt denn die Fox 34 Gabel aus dem Obergeschoss in seinem Rad? Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick diese einzustellen? Ich fahre schon unter dem empfohlenen Druck und nutze nur 2/3 des Federwegs. 

Beim Dämpfer hingegen hab ich gar keine Problem - der läuft richtig gut!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. Juli 2016)

Sorry, keine Verkaufsangebote.

m2000


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Juli 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Für alle die im Wartezimmer sich gerne aufhalten würden.....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/803820-alutech-icb-2-0-eg-grun-grosse-l


Stimmt die Größe nicht? 
In der Artikelbeschreibung steht XS


----------



## Vincy (7. Juli 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wer von euch fährt denn die Fox 34 Gabel aus dem Obergeschoss in seinem Rad? Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick diese einzustellen? Ich fahre schon unter dem empfohlenen Druck und nutze nur 2/3 des Federwegs.



1 oder 2 Tokens entfernen, dann hast weniger Endprogression. 
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=614


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt die Größe nicht?
> In der Artikelbeschreibung steht XS



Danke habs geändert in L


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Juli 2016)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wer von euch fährt denn die Fox 34 Gabel aus dem Obergeschoss in seinem Rad? Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick diese einzustellen? Ich fahre schon unter dem empfohlenen Druck und nutze nur 2/3 des Federwegs.


Mit dem empfohlenen Druck ging es bei mir gar nicht, kann ich mich erinnern. Ich hab den Druck solange angepasst, bis der Sag stimmte, weiß aber gerade nicht mehr, ob das mehr oder weniger als die Hersteller-Empfehlung war, da müsste ich mal nachsehen. Anschließend habe ich die Gabel nach den Empfehlungen von Fox für den tatsächlichen Druck eingestellt.


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. August 2016)

Moin zusammen - Rad läuft soweit ganz gut. Hab nach knapp 20.000hm mittlerweile auch dieses Knarzen - hat es jemand schon effektiv beseitigen können? Mir kommt es vor als würde es irgendwo aus dem Antrieb (Kasette, Kurbel) kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobici (13. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinterbau seitliches Spiel hat könntest du die Hauptlager mit der Achse etwas nachspannen. Aber nur soweit bis gerade so kein Spiel mehr zu spüren ist. Zu straff und die Lager gehen kaputt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich möchte nun mal das Lagerspiel kontrollieren. Mir scheint, dass da ein biszerl zu viel Bewegung hinten ist.. 
Mir ist nun allerdings noch nicht klar, wie vorzugehen ist und welche Drehmomente gelten. Muss ich erst die kleine Klemmschraube, die den Hinterbau auf der Nichtantriebsseite um die Hauptachse zusammenzieht, lösen? Und dann die Hauptachse auf der Nichtantriebsseite festziehen, bis eben gerade kein Spiel mehr ist?


----------



## zr0wrk (13. August 2016)

@Speziazlizt, @Jobici, seht mal in den Nachbarthread. Frequently asked questions. Da werden genau diese Dinge besprochen.


----------



## Jobici (14. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> @Speziazlizt, @Jobici, seht mal in den Nachbarthread. Frequently asked questions. Da werden genau diese Dinge besprochen.


Mach ich. Danke


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2016)

Moin, ich finde gerade die Anleitung nicht um das Hauptlager mal zu checken.  Hat sie jemand parat?
Danke!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. August 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin, ich finde gerade die Anleitung nicht um das Hauptlager mal zu checken.  Hat sie jemand parat?
> Danke!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


http://crowd.bike/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/11932995


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2016)

Danke!! Auf dem Handy war das gar nicht wo leicht zu finden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pyko (4. Oktober 2016)

So, ich setz mich jetzt mal.
Diagnose: Erdgeschoss XL in Titanelox
Hoffentlich ruft mich die Schwester bald auf.
Fehlen tut mir nur die Rahmenschutzfolie und nen Tubelesskit. Oder werden die Bikes gleich Tubeless geliefert?


----------



## Jobici (5. Oktober 2016)

pyko schrieb:


> So, ich setz mich jetzt mal.
> Diagnose: Erdgeschoss XL in Titanelox
> Hoffentlich ruft mich die Schwester bald auf.
> Fehlen tut mir nur die Rahmenschutzfolie und nen Tubelesskit. Oder werden die Bikes gleich Tubeless geliefert?


Ich wünsche kurze Wartezeit. 
Mein Komplettbike kam mit zwei Beuteln Milch von e*13. Soweit ich mich erinnere war das aber nicht bei allen so.


----------



## Mc_Racer (7. Oktober 2016)

Mein Erdgeschoss Komplettbike kam auch Tubeless mit gefüllten Reifen! Hat sich für den neuen Jahrgang aber meines Wissens geändert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyko (14. November 2016)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand seine finale Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten? Dürfte ja jetzt losgehen.


----------



## tatwagna (18. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
dieser Post richtet sich an die Fahrer eines Rahmen in RAW. Ich habe beim Saubermachen folgendes entdeckt (Anhang). Das sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein Riss. Oder handelt es sich ggf um eine Ausgefranzte Frässtrecke?
Könntet ihr bei euren Bikes mal gucken, ob es ggf ähnlich aussieht?
Vielen Dank


----------



## nippelspanner (19. September 2019)

Das ist kein Riss. Man sieht auf deinem Bild zum einen Rattermarken vom Fräsen.
Alu neigt aber scheinbar beim Zerspanen auch etwas zum "Schmieren".
Vermutlich eine Sache von Vorschub, Drehzahl und Kühlung.
Das ist wahrscheinlich das, was du mit "ausgefranzt" meinst.


----------



## tatwagna (19. September 2019)

Alles klar, vielen Dank


----------

